# I spy...



## JAYGEE

Since I am bored at work lets play a game.

I will pick an object, could be a living creature or can be any object.

The person who posts the photo first gets to pic the next object. 

No photos can be found online, you must have taken the picture yourself. 

Ill start.

I spy a bag of Mazuri.


----------



## Killerrookie

Is this right?


----------



## JAYGEE

Yes sir. Now pick what you want some one to get a picture of.


----------



## Killerrookie

I spy a Dash Hound. Haha.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I don't have one


----------



## JAYGEE

Killerrookie you killed the game already lmao!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'll spy a bag of Mazuri then, too


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'll spy a bag of Mazuri then, too
> 
> View attachment 132540


What is that??? Don't think you can get that in the UK? If I can would it be useful? :s


----------



## Tom

Killerrookie said:


> I spy a Dash Hound. Haha.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Whoops! 
Forgot to add...
I spy a kitty. (Cat, kitten, yadaya )


----------



## Killerrookie

JAYGEE said:


> Killerrookie you killed the game already lmao!


I saw my dog and I thought it was a great idea!


----------



## Killerrookie

kirsty Johnston said:


> What is that??? Don't think you can get that in the UK? If I can would it be useful? :s


That's Mazuri diet made for Bearded Dragons. I'm not sure if you can get it in the UK.


----------



## JAYGEE

Killerrookie said:


> I saw my dog and I thought it was a great idea!


It was! I even walked around an animal shelter i work at to find one but nope.


----------



## Killerrookie

JAYGEE said:


> It was! I even walked around an animal shelter i work at to find one but nope.


Bwhahaha!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

According to the rules, because @Tom was the first to post the Dachshund picture, he needs to tell us what picture he wants to see.


----------



## Killerrookie

You heard the ref!!!


----------



## Tom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Whoops!
> Forgot to add...
> I spy a kitty. (Cat, kitten, yadaya )


----------



## Killerrookie

No one pick a animal because Tom has like every animal known to man kind!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yvonne G said:


> According to the rules, because @Tom was the first to post the Dachshund picture, he needs to tell us what picture he wants to see.


True!


----------



## Tom

Its my anniversary and my wife wants to see a diamond! Can somebody show her one?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tom said:


> Its my anniversary and my wife wants to see a diamond! Can somebody show her one?


Here you go! I want a bigger one though


----------



## Tom

kirsty Johnston said:


> Here you go! I want a bigger one though



We have a winner!

What's next Kirsty?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cool  I was just coming over here to suggest wedding rings!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tom said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> What's next Kirsty?



i want to see a bunch of flowers (I hope you bought some for your wife  ) happy anniversary!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cool  I was just coming over here to suggest wedding rings!


Arghhh! I'm so sorry I didn't see that post or I would have


----------



## Jacqui

Happy anniversary Tom. Too bad somebody did not post a picture of Tom. He is his wife's diamond in the rough.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey, they're still flowers! 

Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I am JUST not good at this!
I spy a tree.
EDIT- Something green that's alive


----------



## Yvonne G

My turn!! I spy, with my little eye...

an outdoor bath tub!!


----------



## 4jean

Does this count, it's a bird bath..and I had to go out in the dark to take it!


----------



## JAYGEE

4jean said:


> Does this count, it's a bird bath..and I had to go out in the dark to take it!
> View attachment 132570


What do you spy?


----------



## JAYGEE

This is a fun little game!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> This is a fun little game!


This is a REALLY fun idea, Jaygee Nice one!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

kirsty Johnston said:


> Here you go! I want a bigger one though
> View attachment 132560


That is one of my favorite wedding ring settings, it's refereed to as a pressure setting but I prefer the alternative name of, “tension setting". I may me slightly jaded though.


----------



## 4jean

I will keep my bird bath theme...I would like to see a bird please!


----------



## mtdavis254817

I spy a bag of jalapeno cheetos .


----------



## Prairie Mom

4jean said:


> I will keep my bird bath theme...I would like to see a bird please!


<<<<<<<Me! Me! Me!



I spy with my little eye....DOG POOP!!!
YES! Go photograph your dog dooty!


----------



## 4jean

Is that a bald eagle????


----------



## Prairie Mom

4jean said:


> Is that a bald eagle????


Yes!! I ran the tortoise INSIDE, but pulled all the kids OUTSIDE


----------



## 4jean

Wow, very impressive!!


----------



## JAYGEE

Prairie Mom said:


> <<<<<<<Me! Me! Me!
> View attachment 132578
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye....DOG POOP!!!
> YES! Go photograph your dog dooty!


I got the dog dooty when i get to work.


----------



## JAYGEE

Its a dry turd, but its a turd none the less.


I spy a sulcata tortoise.


----------



## JAYGEE

Here is a juicier turd.


----------



## JAYGEE

Bump for a pic of a Sulcata Tortoise.


----------



## Momof4

I want to play but I don't have a sulcata yet!


----------



## NicoleB26




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

What do you spy? Cement, I think we found a new species!


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a map of the world! Or a plate of spaghetti! Or a golden Greek tort! Any of the above!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I spy a russian tort!


----------



## Killerrookie

I don't have one any more! No fair!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I already had a turn, but I'm selfish!

I spy with my little eye - a blooming cactus!!


----------



## spud's_mum

is this ok? Lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Awesome! What do you spy?


----------



## Yvonne G

Come on folks...get with the program. When you post the picture you found you're supposed to tell someone else what you want them to find. Spud? What should we find?


----------



## Momof4

@spudthetortoise

Pick something!


----------



## spud's_mum

Sorry! Was doing something. I spy with my little eye... A jack Russell


----------



## kirsty Johnston

He's a long haired jack Russell but it still works! I spy a cuttlefish bone


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Now he's sitting still!... I spy a cuttlefish bone.... Again


----------



## Killerrookie

I spy... Idk


----------



## Killerrookie

I spy the Nike logo.


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy a aquarium with fish in it.


----------



## Momof4

Nobody out there has an aquarium?


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 132661
> 
> 
> I spy a aquarium with fish in it.


I've already gone too and didn't want to hog the thread, but let's keep this fun game going...


I spy with my little eye...A PRETTY SUNSET


----------



## JAYGEE

It doesn't matter how many time you go!!! Lol

I just want to keep this thread alive!


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn! Just this a.m. I cleaned out all my pictures on the computer that I hardly used anymore and I had a beauty of a sunset on there.


----------



## spud's_mum

Who's next?


----------



## spud's_mum

Ignore the pic, wrong thread


----------



## meech008

Sunset on the water! I spy a pair of cowboy boots!


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> Sunset on the water! I spy a pair of cowboy boots!


Nice photo! Now let's see who will produce your cowboy boots


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I've already gone too and didn't want to hog the thread, but let's keep this fun game going...
> View attachment 132675
> 
> I spy with my little eye...A PRETTY SUNSET


I'm glad that teaset doesn't have little bits broken off on it or you'd have fish and chips!


----------



## Momof4

Darn it, we don't have cowboy boots.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad that teaset doesn't have little bits broken off on it or you'd have fish and chips!


bwa ha ha ha! I'm going to look for a chipped tea set now!!!!


----------



## JAYGEE

meech008 said:


> Sunset on the water! I spy a pair of cowboy boots!






I spy an ICE CHEST.


----------



## meech008

nice boots!


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy with my little eye a chicken!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Nobody out there has an aquarium?


Not with fish


----------



## Killerrookie

Nicole said:


> View attachment 132705
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye a chicken!


Question! Can it be dead?


----------



## jaizei

Killerrookie said:


> Question! Can it be dead?



I don't see where it says it can't be dead


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Question! Can it be dead?


Preferably plucked


----------



## JAYGEE

Nicole said:


> View attachment 132705
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye a chicken!






I spy RIBS!


----------



## Killerrookie

Perfect timing my friend!
I spy a Sulcata!!


----------



## JAYGEE

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 132725
> 
> Perfect timing my friend!
> I spy a Sulcata!!






I spy BACON!!

Dead or alive


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 132726
> 
> 
> I spy BACON!!
> 
> Dead or alive


Good looking sulcata you have there…


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good looking sulcata you have there…


Heard she came from an awesome person!


----------



## Tom

I ate bacon earlier today too...


----------



## Killerrookie

I spy a Leopard Tortoise!


----------



## Tom

Check this out: Bacon, fish in a tank AND cowboy boots all in one!


----------



## Tom

I spy an actual camera. Not a phone or any other device. Just a plain old fashioned camera.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I spy a $2 bill


----------



## Killerrookie

I have one I need to find it!!


----------



## meech008

Just kidding! Computer lag


----------



## Killerrookie

haha I spy a Marvels Comic Book! Any kind!


----------



## jaizei

I spy an instrument


----------



## Momof4

I spy a guitar.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 132740
> 
> I spy a guitar.



Great minds....


----------



## Killerrookie

Why does everyone love Deadpool so much haha?!? How about the Bolt???


----------



## Momof4

Sorry my app is slow.


----------



## 4jean

I spy a front porch...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy an in-y


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not! Don't do it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a garden Nome


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not! Don't do it!


Whew.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not! Don't do it!



You know, back when it was on "ribs" I first thought of posting a torso shot/and would have if I hadn't been driving. I guess this is a sign that it was a good idea and should follow through next time the opportunity presents itself?


----------



## wellington

Someone do rump roast and see what Jaizei does


----------



## jaizei

wellington said:


> Someone do rump roast and see what Jaizei does



PM sent


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No one got a garden gnome. So I pick again, right? How about a VCR or 8 track player?


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No one got a garden gnome. So I pick again, right? How about a VCR or 8 track player?


Man Ken your going way back to the old days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Touch tone telephone maybe?
Or a cassette player? Those were the best…getting all busy and then side A ends and you're all,“just a minute baby, hold on I've got to flip the tape over!"


----------



## Killerrookie

Lol!! Nice my grandma has a touch tone telephone that I use to mess with back when I was a little one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> Lol!! Nice my grandma has a touch tone telephone that I use to mess with back when I was a little one.


Oh sure……“grandma"…


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Touch tone telephone maybe?
> Or a cassette player? Those were the best…getting all busy and then side A ends and you're all,“just a minute baby, hold on I've got to flip the tape over!"


I have a cassette player but its in the garage. Ill snag a pic before I head to work.


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Touch tone telephone maybe?
> Or a cassette player? Those were the best…getting all busy and then side A ends and you're all,“just a minute baby, hold on I've got to flip the tape over!"






A little dusty has been sitting in the garage for a few years

I spy a DIRT BIKE OR MOTORCYCLE


----------



## NicoleB26




----------



## JAYGEE

Nicole said:


> View attachment 132760


Havent seen one of those in years! I have a lot of VHS tapes but nothing to play them on.


----------



## meech008

Heritage Softail. I spy a waffle iron!


----------



## Momof4

I spy red pepper flakes!


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a mailman/woman!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nicole said:


> View attachment 132766
> 
> 
> I spy a mailman/woman!


Darn 
Our house is on a hill so the road is above us.
*Time to get out the lawn chair...


----------



## spud's_mum

*sits with phone at the ready by the front door waiting...* the postmans gunna get a shock when he comes to my door and I'm taking pics of him lol!


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh sure……“grandma"…


You still think I'm 45?!?


----------



## NicoleB26

spudthetortoise said:


> *sits with phone at the ready by the front door waiting...* the postmans gunna get a shock when he comes to my door and I'm taking pics of him lol!




My mail lady is here!! No pic though because I want to see your pic of your surprised postman!! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> You still think I'm 45?!?


You put me in the same category as your grandma…“my grandma had one of those and I played with it growing up" or something of that nature …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Off topic, but am I the only one with a drawer full of old mystery remote controls?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Off topic, but am I the only one with a drawer full of old mystery remote controls?



I have a drawer full of old cell phones


----------



## NicoleB26

No remote controls. But I have a plastic bin full if neatly organized cell phones and chargers that will never work again lol "just in case" I need them someday


----------



## spud's_mum

Nicole said:


> My mail lady is here!! No pic though because I want to see your pic of your surprised postman!! Lol


I don't think he will be here any time soon lol. He is often pretty fast too as my dog barks when he comes near. I've never seen a postman post something through a letter box so quickly! Hehe.


----------



## JAYGEE

I walked by one in Walmart. I was to scared to ask for a picture lol


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm heading to the post office to get some pics haha!!


----------



## wellington

jaizei said:


> PM sent



 No you didn't


----------



## JAYGEE

I tried a drive by pic of a mail lady but the camera didn't react fast enough


----------



## Killerrookie

THE QUEST TO FIND A MAIL MAN!!! 
This quest to find one and take a picture is gonna be tough because we're all to scared to ask for a picture or they are just to fast for us to snap a pic!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Selfie time with mr mailman! 


JAYGEE said:


> I walked by one in Walmart. I was to scared to ask for a picture lol


----------



## JAYGEE

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 132800
> 
> 
> I tried a drive by pic of a mail lady but the camera didn't react fast enough


You can see the mail truck in the side mirror... does that count? Lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

JAYGEE said:


> You can see the mail truck in the side mirror... does that count? Lol


Ha! I didn't notice, Well, you got a mailman!


----------



## JAYGEE

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ha! I didn't notice, Well, you got a mailman!




Ill wait until someone gets a pic of a mail person before we take a vote to see if my pic is ok.


----------



## NicoleB26

I true to get pic of her inside the truck but i wasn't close enough . I guess this will have to do!


----------



## NicoleB26

Someone else spy something a little less elusive!! Lol


----------



## Killerrookie

Nicole said:


> View attachment 132802
> 
> 
> I true to get pic of her inside the truck but i wasn't close enough . I guess this will have to do!


Like I said previously they are just to fast!!!


----------



## NicoleB26

Killerrookie said:


> Like I said previously they are just to fast!!!


I was gonna snap a pic when she got out of the truck. I swear it was just a minute and poof! She was gone!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I spy a mailbox!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I spy a mailbox!


No fair!! We don't have one!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> No fair!! We don't have one!


What!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What!


Well we do but it's bloody miles away! I usually receive all my stuff at the front door.


----------



## JAYGEE

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I spy a mailbox!


BOOM!!

My old *** crusty mailbox!

I spy a BLOWPOP!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> BOOM!!
> 
> My old *** crusty mailbox!
> 
> I spy a BLOWPOP!
> 
> View attachment 132833


Thought for a moment you said BLOWUP! And I thought this thread had really gone for it. LOL.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thought for a moment you said BLOWUP! And I thought this thread had really gone for it. LOL.


Yeah, you were hoping it did.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Yeah, you were hoping it did.


I'm maybe missing your point here…HA!


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thought for a moment you said BLOWUP! And I thought this thread had really gone for it. LOL.


Now that would be funny! !


----------



## Momof4

I know what popped in my mind, and I can't share it!


----------



## Momof4

Are we still looking for a BLOWPOP?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No…a BLOWUP


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> Are we still looking for a BLOWPOP?


Blow pop or a blow up doll/sheep..

What ever floats your boat


----------



## Tom

HaHa!!!


----------



## Tom

I spy a rat!


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a jeep!


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy a Tootsie Roll!


----------



## JAYGEE

We made it on Tapatalks daily picks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 132947
> 
> 
> We made it on Tapatalks daily picks!


But what does that mean?


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But what does that mean?


Everyone that uses Tapatalk for this forum will see the post when they open the ap.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Okkkkk


----------



## mike taylor

Does this count ?


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Does this count ?


I think that should count?!? I'm sure it should because it's really really close to a tootsie roll.


----------



## mike taylor

I think so too .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Does this count ?


Works for me…


----------



## mike taylor

Cool then I spy with my little eye a blue bird .


----------



## immayo

Owl in my guest room


----------



## immayo

I spy a delicious margarita!


----------



## Momof4

I guess no body is drinking this weekend! I had a martini at dinner but that doesn't count!


----------



## meech008

The one in the back is a pomegranate Margarita. I spy with my little eye a rainbow


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I guess no body is drinking this weekend! I had a martini at dinner but that doesn't count!


I had a beer.


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had a beer.


Same.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops. Wrong thread!


----------



## JAYGEE

I had a root beer.


----------



## dmmj

So no Xrated requests then?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> So no Xrated requests then?


A nurse.…


----------



## mtdavis254817

My mom has been a cardiac RN for 22 years. I spy with my little eye a Japanese maple


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a cold can of Coors


----------



## Momof4

Just sharing


----------



## Momof4

Coors anyone?


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> Coors anyone?


I tried it once but I didnt like it.


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> I tried it once but I didnt like it.



I wouldn't touch it, but Ken spied it!


----------



## JAYGEE

I might have to make a trip to the gas station if no one posts a pic.


----------



## meech008

I just have bud light :-/


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy Tequila.


----------



## 4jean

I spy ice cream


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 133227
> 
> 
> I spy Tequila.


That's Coors Light-not-Coors.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 133227
> 
> 
> I spy Tequila.


That's Coors Light-not-Coors.


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's Coors Light-not-Coors.


Crap is crap. I mean coors light is still coors.. 

But ill let it slide.


----------



## JAYGEE

It won't let me edit so we're still looking for Coors


----------



## mike taylor

I have two ex's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We'll go with it, where were we?


----------



## Momof4

Ice cream


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy flip flops!


----------



## Momof4

I spy ping pong balls


----------



## meech008

I spy a bottle of wine


----------



## Tom

I spy FIRE!


----------



## dmmj

You guys are weird


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tom said:


> I spy FIRE!





I spy Starbucks!


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 133288
> 
> I spy Starbucks!


Man now that you mention it Starbucks does seem good right now.


----------



## JAYGEE

Caramel frappichino things


----------



## Killerrookie

JAYGEE said:


> Caramel frappichino things


The Smore frappichino is so good!


----------



## Momof4

I spy handcuffs


----------



## Momof4

Do mine count?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Do mine count?


Yes. Now We have to look for handcuffs. All this studying is basically like being in prison. I don't think I have any actual handcuffs though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes. Now We have to look for handcuffs. All this studying is basically like being in prison. I don't think I have any actual handcuffs though.


It will only count if you buy me a pack though!!!


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> It will only count if you buy me a pack though!!!



Shipping would be a fortune!


----------



## Tom

I spy a Samurai Sword!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Momof4 said:


> Shipping would be a fortune!


Haha... I can buy one here. I just have to go the store.... Way too much work for Me.


----------



## Momof4

I spy any sandwich shop


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can it just be a “Roach Coach"?
Doesn't help me at all but just wondering …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Do mine count?


If they have velvety slip covers…


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can it just be a “Roach Coach"?
> Doesn't help me at all but just wondering …



Nope!!! Subway, Jersey Mike's etc


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a hospital!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Nope!!! Subway, Jersey Mike's etc


----------



## Killerrookie

Tom said:


> I spy a Samurai Sword!


Hmm Tom I see you have wine and some cuffs very interesting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think it was momof4 with the sword of the dominatrix! Tom showed his cuffs of submission. Yes, I am responsible for “52 Shades of Cowboy" one for each week. Leap year is damsels choice.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 133363



Nicole beat you! Very interesting though!


----------



## Killerrookie

Haha no one has a hospital around?!?


----------



## dmmj

Killerrookie said:


> Man now that you mention it Starbucks does seem good right now.


Agree


----------



## dmmj

Wine? Handcuffs? Interesting night planned?


----------



## meech008

I spy a beach!


----------



## Killerrookie

dmmj said:


> Wine? Handcuffs? Interesting night planned?


That's what I was wondering too!!!


----------



## meech008

Being that that doesn't look like a hospital I should probably day that it's the children's hospital of the Kings daughters in my neck of the woods


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a snickers bar!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Nicole said:


> View attachment 133433
> 
> 
> I spy a snickers bar!





I spy green tea!


----------



## mtdavis254817

I spy a gym.


----------



## Killerrookie

mtdavis254817 said:


> I spy a gym.


Does it count if it's in your garage?


----------



## mtdavis254817

Of course. If that's your gym it is still a gym


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does a coworker named Jim work?


----------



## dmmj

Last gym I was in moved d to montana


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Does a coworker named Jim work?


I don't know.
Does Jim work?
Or just laze around?


----------



## Killerrookie

I spy a Tervis.


----------



## Tom

I had to look up Tervis...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me too.
Not In Morocco.


----------



## Killerrookie

Trying to make it a little hard.


----------



## meech008

I spy a chevy


----------



## Killerrookie

I spy a Lamborghini.


----------



## dmmj

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 133642
> 
> I spy a Lamborghini.


There is one in my garage


----------



## Killerrookie

dmmj said:


> There is one in my garage


Same.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> Same.


I'm stuck on which one I've got that I should photograph.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm stuck on which one I've got that I should photograph.


Go with the black one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Go with the black one.


But then I'll have to dust it off!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But then I'll have to dust it off!


Then go with the silver one, it's cleaner I'm sure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Then go with the silver one, it's cleaner I'm sure.


I let the stable hand borrow that one for prom night.


----------



## dmmj

My man servant borrowed mine


----------



## JAYGEE

I can get a pic of a Ferrari but dont know anyone with a Lambo


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lambos are so last month. Ugh, simply disgusting. I can't believe people still think of those things. Now it's all about private jets.


----------



## mtdavis254817

Does my cousin working her way through college count. .. she is called Lamborghini four nights a week? ???


----------



## leigti

mtdavis254817 said:


> Does my cousin working her way through college count. .. she is called Lamborghini four nights a week? ???


That is terrible


----------



## Momof4

Is anyone looking for a Lamborghini? There are a few around here but I haven't come across them. My eyes are open though.


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> Is anyone looking for a Lamborghini? There are a few around here but I haven't come across them. My eyes are open though.


Me too hope someone finds one or someone picks a new item


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yesterday I saw a Bentley.


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yesterday I saw a Bentley.



Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Killerrookie

Well I guess no one here owns or has seen a Lambo. Let's make it easier... I spy a football.


----------



## dmmj

What's a football?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> Well I guess no one here owns or has seen a Lambo. Let's make it easier... I spy a football.


Does a soccer ball count? 
I think I own one of those, maybe.


----------



## DawnH

Crap. Always late to the party. I have a Lamborghini, no football though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Does a soccer ball count?
> I think I own one of those, maybe.


Of course it counts.
That IS a football.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course it counts.
> That IS a football.


It's 2:30 am. Too late....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's 2:30 am. Too late....


Did it turn into a pumpkin after midnight?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did it turn into a pumpkin after midnight?


Haha... No. It's dark and I don't feel like leaving my bed.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course it counts.
> That IS a football.


American Football.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> American Football.


Oh, well, that rules out most of the rest of the world from playing this game then. 
Surely, any football, as it wasn't specified originally?
Not that it matters, I gave mine to the street kids.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, well, that rules out most of the rest of the world from playing this game then.
> Surely, any football, as it wasn't specified originally?
> Not that it matters, I gave mine to the street kids.


Fine Adam a soccer ball counts too.


----------



## Tom

He said a "football". Not a "futbol". Big distinction there. Personally I'd rather watch futbol than football anyway!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Will a facsimile work? If so…


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Will a facsimile work? If so…
> View attachment 133885


I don't like the huge stain it has on it Ken. It's in the middle of it and man I can't tell what it is. Hehe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> I don't like the huge stain it has on it Ken. It's in the middle of it and man I can't tell what it is. Hehe.


You must be referring to the Super Bowl rings


----------



## Momof4

It works, so what do you spy Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a bathtub ring …


----------



## Momof4

I'm out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol


----------



## teresaf

Cowboy ken has bathtub rings...ewwwwlol

Totally not judging. I bathe my torts in my kitchen sink!


----------



## Killerrookie

What's a bathtub ring?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> What's a bathtub ring?


I had to look it up too.


----------



## teresaf

The dirty scum line left behind after a bath. Lol


----------



## dmmj

That dirty scum.


----------



## Elohi

I just found this thread and I have LOL'd a good 30x and just realized it's after 1am. 
I shall return... But not with a bathtub ring unless it's a tort tub HAHAHA.


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> I just found this thread and I have LOL'd a good 30x and just realized it's after 1am.
> I shall return... But not with a bathtub ring unless it's a tort tub HAHAHA.


we live to please.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If no one finds one, I don't have to do I?


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If no one finds one, I don't have to do I?


You can't shirk responsibility.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crap…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap…


......in the bath?
Yeah, that should do it.
I've only got a shower or two.


----------



## teresaf

Ewww...again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If no one finds one, I don't have to do I?


Upon reflection, I spy a hydrothermal indoor remote unit in color


----------



## Elohi

A weather station type dealio? @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> A weather station type dealio? @Cowboy_Ken


Yes. Your fancy one in color is what I was thinking of.


----------



## Tom

Here is one. The color is white:






Now lets keep the game moving, shall we? I spy a Blaptica dubia!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I thought white was the absence of all colors whereas black is the presence of all…


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I thought white was the absence of all colors whereas black is the presence of all…



For the purposes of this game and in the interest of moving things along, I say "NO Ken. You are wrong. In this case, white is a color." 

We can call it "off white" or Ivory if it makes you feel better. Certainly "Ivory" is a color, isn't it? Lamp shade designers think so...


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

Does that count even though Tom already posted?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Does that count even though Tom already posted?


That is the specific one I was referring to in my mind. THAT Tom, is color!


----------



## JAYGEE

This has turned into a lot of pages if fun!


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That is the specific one I was referring to in my mind. THAT Tom, is color!



Whatever...


Where is my Dubia pic???

Come on people. Keep it moving...


----------



## Elohi

No Dubias here lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm out. I do have a packet of bar-b-que flavor dried meal worms…


----------



## Momof4

Tom said:


> Whatever...
> 
> 
> Where is my Dubia pic???
> 
> Come on people. Keep it moving...



I have one!! Hold on while I find it!


----------



## JAYGEE

Dubia Roach?

No can do, I can do a hissing roach.


----------



## teresaf

we're talking about roaches aren't we? why would anybody have those? even if you have bearded dragons or some sort of lizard why would you voluntarily bring a roach in your house? Ewww


----------



## Momof4

@Tom Ok, I must have deleted my colony pics. I only have the dragon pics. Darn!!


----------



## Momof4

teresaf said:


> we're talking about roaches aren't we? why would anybody have those? even if you have bearded dragons or some sort of lizard why would you voluntarily bring a roach in your house? Ewww




They were awesome!! No chirps, no crickets running around the house, didn't bother the bearedie's, less chance of parasites, no smell and the list goes on! If they did get out they died quickly. Just vacuumed them up.


----------



## Tom

teresaf said:


> we're talking about roaches aren't we? why would anybody have those? even if you have bearded dragons or some sort of lizard why would you voluntarily bring a roach in your house? Ewww



Here goes the spiel...

There are 4000 species of roaches. Many of them don't even look like a "roach". Only 6 are listed as pest species, and these are the ones everyone loves to hate. Dubia are not one of these.

Roches have a higher meat to shell ratio than crickets.
Better calcium to phosphorous ratio.
They don't stink.
They don't make noise.
They can't climb smooth surfaces.
Being from a very tropical place, dubia can't survive without substantial heat and humidity, so escapees quickly perish, in contrast to crickets which set up shop.
They don't suffer from mass unexplainable die offs. Or viral die offs either...
They are easy to breed and colonies are easy to maintain.

Its a free ongoing food source that is about as hassle free as it can get for anyone with an insectivore, and they are better food too.


----------



## Yvonne G

This fun game has quickly devolved into a conversation thread. Let's keep the game on track. Anyone have a dubia roach picture? If not, looks like Tom has stumped us. He wins the prize.

oh, wait...there are prizes????


----------



## Elohi

@Tom, you may have to provide your own Dubai roach picture lol!


----------



## Yvonne G

This is what I'm fighting all over outside (thank goodness they haven't found their way inside yet!) Will it be good enough?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok it's been almost 10 minutes. So I'm going to 'win' by default. 

I spy with my little eye...

a china cup and saucer


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> Ok it's been almost 10 minutes. So I'm going to 'win' by default.
> 
> I spy with my little eye...
> 
> a china cup and saucer


I used to collect these (royal Albert specifically), but now I apparently collect leopard tortoises. Lol


----------



## Momof4

@Tom I found it on my old photobucket account!!!

I spy a castle.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> @Tom, you may have to provide your own Dubai roach picture lol!



I found mine!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

closest I've got to a castle.


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 134469
> closest I've got to a castle.



That does not look like a castle Ken? I'm sure someone has one from Disneyland, Hearst, or a trip they went on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just don't have any castle type stuff. That was the closest.


----------



## Elohi

I spy a freshly brewed cup of coffee.


----------



## Tom

I spy a dog collar. Any type.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a contorted fibert tree


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy a contorted fibert tree



Are you_ trying_ to kill this game?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> Are you_ trying_ to kill this game?


I've seen four of these trees. Of those four, three remain alive, and I own one of them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine! Here…


I spy a bonsai


----------



## Yvonne G

Nuts! I have a contorted hazel nut (filbert) otherwise known as "Harry Lauder's Walking Stick"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Nuts! I have a contorted hazel nut (filbert) otherwise known as "Harry Lauder's Walking Stick"


Picture please. As you can tell, mine is only in the 10yr old range.


----------



## teresaf

I have a contorted filbert in my front yard but I wasn't home when I saw the post


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> I have a contorted filbert in my front yard but I wasn't home when I saw the post


Can you get a picture of it for me, please.


----------



## dmmj

Rule clarification please, Does the ispy topic need to be seen when posting?


----------



## Tom

dmmj said:


> Rule clarification please, Does the ispy topic need to be seen when posting?



Not for the last 17 pages of this thread...


----------



## teresaf

Are we still on contorted filbert?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

YES!  What do you spy? Maybe we can get it a little more organized. 


teresaf said:


> Are we still on contorted filbert?


----------



## teresaf

I'm working so I SPY a robotic arm


----------



## teresaf

did I just kill the game?


----------



## teresaf

maybe we need a new rule? time limit? For each "I Spy item"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I'm not sure many people have access to a robotic arm


----------



## teresaf

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm not sure many people have access to a robotic arm


nobody has a rockem-sockem robot in the garage?


----------



## teresaf

any robot will do. Robbie the robot?


----------



## teresaf

A picture of themselves as a robot for Halloween?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Drawing? 
(My sister drew it, not me!)


----------



## teresaf

good enough what Do you spy?


----------



## teresaf

its hard to choose something difficult enough but not too easy


----------



## teresaf

@Yellow Turtle01? You spy...?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

teresaf said:


> @Yellow Turtle01? You spy...?


Whoop! Silly stuff 

I spy painting.


----------



## Momof4

Do you mean of someone painting or a painting?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Do you mean of someone painting or a painting?


Good point. The act or the result.


----------



## teresaf

I spy a ceiling tile


----------



## Momof4

I did my best! Will this work?



I SPY A Railroad watch


----------



## Momof4

teresaf said:


> I spy a ceiling tile



Sorry, the app is slow. Ceiling tile it is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> I spy a ceiling tile


Here's the closest I could come up with…


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Whoop! Silly stuff
> 
> I spy painting.


object or action?


----------



## teresaf

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's the closest I could come up with…
> View attachment 134535


how was that even close to a ceiling tile? lol


----------



## Killerrookie

teresaf said:


> how was that even close to a ceiling tile? lol


That's legit!! I think it's pretty darn close if you ask me!


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> object or action?


we are too a ceiling tile now


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Momof4 said:


> Do you mean of someone painting or a painting?


Either  Open for interpretation!


----------



## teresaf

Killerrookie said:


> That's legit!! I think it's pretty darn close if you ask me!


HOW? Lol I'm obviously missing something how is a container of screws related to a ceiling tile?


----------



## Killerrookie

teresaf said:


> HOW? Lol I'm obviously missing something how is a container of screws related to a ceiling tile?


Ok look very, very closely at that plant in the bottom right and you can see a little tile... I think..


----------



## teresaf

Killerrookie said:


> Ok look very, very closely at that plant in the bottom right and you can see a little tile... I think..


you're seeing things but you know what? the towel kind of looks like ceiling tiles...lol you'D think somebody would have a drop ceiling


----------



## Momof4

I spy a dusty fan


----------



## Killerrookie

teresaf said:


> you're seeing things but you know what? the towel kind of looks like ceiling tiles...lol you'D think somebody would have a drop ceiling


I read everything wrong, clumsy me haha.


----------



## jaizei

teresaf said:


> you're seeing things but you know what? the towel kind of looks like ceiling tiles...lol you'D think somebody would have a drop ceiling



Are they common in houses up there?


----------



## Momof4

I have a drop ceiling in my garage above the washer.


----------



## teresaf

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 134547
> 
> 
> I spy a dusty fan


I wish I was home right now. I have them all over my house. my housekeeping skills leave a lot to be desired. Lol


----------



## teresaf

jaizei said:


> Are they common in houses up there?


you see drop ceilings a lot in basements. that's why I said ceiling tiles because you can use the ones in your kitchens. The metal ones?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Are they common in houses up there?


In the city, possibly. Houses out here more commonly have popcorn ceilings.


----------



## teresaf

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> In the city, possibly. Houses out here more commonly have popcorn ceilings.


I'm out here. I had A drop ceiling in my backroom for the longest time and I just mounted a bunch of ceiling tiles in my basement. the tongue and groove type.lol


----------



## teresaf

of course you can't find a dirty ceiling fan when you need one


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

teresaf said:


> I'm out here. I had A drop ceiling in my backroom for the longest time and I just mounted a bunch of ceiling tiles in my basement. the tongue and groove type.lol


Oh, I know  I see you're in Dayton, I live in Medina county, in a bit of less-populated area, and houses are generally 30-years old, and the ceilings aren't seamless. So... popcorn


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just a dusty fan, right? Doesn't need to be a ceiling fan, right?


----------



## Momof4

I just dusted my fan and it was gross.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My biggest fan

my ceiling fan

my dustiest fan


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a chicken…


----------



## teresaf

On the plate. Lol
I spy diet coke...


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My biggest fan
> View attachment 134553
> my ceiling fan
> View attachment 134554
> my dustiest fan
> View attachment 134555



Sorry but that last fan is disgusting! Your ceiling fan wasn't dusty to me. 
The first one was just to cute to be dusty.


----------



## JAYGEE

teresaf said:


> On the plate. Lol
> I spy diet coke...








I spy a can of WD 40


----------



## jaizei

I spy a home cooked meal


----------



## teresaf

Pretty darn specific there. I have every lube known to man EXCEPT WD-40. Lol


----------



## Killerrookie

teresaf said:


> Pretty darn specific there. I have every lube known to man EXCEPT WD-40. Lol


I wouldn't say that out loud.. Lol I have a weird mind.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 134571
> 
> 
> 
> I spy a home cooked meal


We had grilled chicken, but you're going to have to wait a while.


EDIT-...Ew.


----------



## teresaf

Killerrookie said:


> I wouldn't say that out loud.. Lol I have a weird mind.


LOL...I'm at work


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> View attachment 134571
> 
> 
> 
> I spy a home cooked meal






Pork ribs and mashed taters

I spy a GUN.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

What?! I don't have a gun.
Does a Nerf gun count?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a sleeping cat


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 134579
> 
> I spy a sleeping cat


WHY EVER would you it _sitting out_???
People will break in just to steal it! Or your kitty/dog is going to grow thumbs and go crazy.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What?! I don't have a gun.
> Does a Nerf gun count?



If it's not super specific, get creative.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> WHY EVER would you it _sitting out_???
> People will break in just to steal it! Or your kitty/dog is going to grow thumbs and go crazy.


It was only “out" for the photo op. Look closely and you can see the safety is even on.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> WHY EVER would you it _sitting out_???
> People will break in just to steal it! Or your kitty/dog is going to grow thumbs and go crazy.


I have a AR-15, Springfield and a 300 sitting by the couch hehe


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

yup


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But back to the game…
What are we looking for?


----------



## teresaf

I spy an English bulldog


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a black cat!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Black and white work?


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Picture please. As you can tell, mine is only in the 10yr old range.



I had never even heard of this tree. I had to look it up. Now I want one. It would be cool to have a whole contorted grove of them...


----------



## Tom

Killerrookie said:


> I wouldn't say that out loud.. Lol I have a weird mind.



You are not alone. I immediately started thinking of my handcuffs and the wine...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> It would be cool to have a whole contorted grove of them...


They were, at one point in time seen growing that way. Then filberts(hazelnuts) were hit with a blithe and people began burning to control the spread. Unfortunately the contorted was thought to be a carrier as well and they were burned with gusto. As it turns out they are not a carrier and never were but they were an ornamental plant and the survivors had serious restrictions on them. They are way cool trees though, like you say.


----------



## Tom

Say hi to Fudge:






I spy two dogs sleeping on a bed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang. I've got but the one!!!


----------



## NicoleB26

Does it count if Their eyes are open?


----------



## teresaf

Nicole said:


> View attachment 134599
> 
> Does it count if Their eyes are open?


I Would think so​


----------



## Yvonne G

What do you spy, Nicole?


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a rose.


----------



## teresaf

Bronze rose



I spy a subway


----------



## wellington

I have a subway, but way to stormy to go to it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was thinking along the lines of a Subway Sandwich.


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> I was thinking along the lines of a Subway Sandwich.


the sandwich the thing you ride or the restaurant I don't care


----------



## Momof4

Darn, I just passed Subway on my way home!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did anyone ever get bonsai?


----------



## teresaf

2people answered sy the same time. Bonsai didn't count


----------



## Tom

teresaf said:


> Bronze rose
> [/QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> Oh that is cool, Teresa!


----------



## teresaf

Thanks!


----------



## teresaf

Subway anyone?


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> In the city, possibly. Houses out here more commonly have popcorn ceilings.


 mmmmmmmmm popcorn


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Popcorn ceilings are so '70's


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Popcorn ceilings are so '70's


Yep


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I don't have a subway.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is the subway used by baby leopard tortoises.

I spy with my little eye - a skinned knee, or elbow, or such...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just suggested that I skin wifey's knee or elbow for the purposes of this game.
She suggested I do one of my own.
Silly wifey.


----------



## teresaf

I almost killed the game! :/ Yvonne saved the day!


----------



## Yvonne G

(Yvonne cheated is more like it)


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 134700
> 
> 
> This is the subway used by baby leopard tortoises.
> 
> I spy with my little eye - a skinned knee, or elbow, or such...



Are you just looking for injuries?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, poor, poor baby!!!

OK, that qualifies. Now what do you spy?


----------



## jaizei

I spy a puddle


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks...it's so dry here that when I go outside my skin shrivels up and falls off.


----------



## Momof4

You won't get a puddle from us Californians


----------



## teresaf

I spy a hair dresser


----------



## dmmj

Meanie


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> Meanie[/QUOTE
> What did I do? Beat you to it?


----------



## JAYGEE

I was gonna put my hair on a dresser but realized it's a filling cabinet and not a dresser


----------



## Yvonne G

teresaf said:


> what did I do, beat you to it?



(Sh-h-h - he's a bit lacking in the hair department)


----------



## Elohi

I'm taking little red to have her hair cut at 4. I'll have a pic then if no one beats me to it.


----------



## Elohi

I forgot! Jadalyn had her hair cut recently so I have a hairdresser pic lol.
Here is her adorable hair too. 





Oh and I spy a pretty rock of mineral specimen.


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> (Sh-h-h - he's a bit lacking in the hair department)


Oh my....that's awesome! Lol


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> (Sh-h-h - he's a bit lacking in the hair department)


What? I have hair


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> View attachment 134713
> 
> 
> I forgot! Jadalyn had her hair cut recently so I have a hairdresser pic lol.
> Here is her adorable hair too.
> View attachment 134714
> 
> View attachment 134715
> 
> 
> Oh and I spy a pretty rock of mineral specimen.


Rock OR mineral specimen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I spy some REAL cheese.


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## JoesMum

I spy a watering can


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a newspaper!


----------



## JoesMum

I spy a mouse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 134722


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!
Post me some!
That looks good.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!
> Post me some!
> That looks good.


I thought might be kind of REAL cheese you were yearning for


----------



## dmmj

Mouse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I thought might be kind of REAL cheese you were yearning for


I grew up in Cheddar, so absolutely.
(the place, not the cheese)
(and the cheese as well, to some extent)


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> Mouse



David, what do you spy?


----------



## dmmj

I spy a dialysis machu


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man! When is your next appointment? Looks like you may be the only one to provide THAT picture...or wait...did the machine show up in the picture you posted a few days ago? I'll have to quickly look back..


----------



## dmmj

No one?


----------



## Yvonne G

Can't really see the machine, but one can see the tubes. Does that count?


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye -

A jump rope


----------



## dmmj

I said a machine, not a sexy man


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it really wasn't my picture anyway, so I should have been disqualified.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it really wasn't my picture anyway, so I should have been disqualified.



That's where the picture of a picture loophole comes into play. Or screenshot.


----------



## teresaf




----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Very clever!


----------



## dmmj

I got it


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy Roller skates!


----------



## Tom

Momof4 said:


> You won't get a puddle from us Californians



Yeah. I think there is a fine for that now...

I'm in New orleans right now. If I'd been quicker I could have taken a picture with 100's of puddles all at once. I swear. I've been rained on more times here in ONE day than an entire year back home in Cali.


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a trip down memory lane. I won many a medal on these babies - plus I met my future husband, whose skates are sitting next to mine, while I was wearing them:




I spy, with my little eye, an old claw-foot bath tub!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a trip down memory lane. I won many a medal on these babies - plus I met my future husband, whose skates are sitting next to mine, while I was wearing them:
> 
> View attachment 134817
> 
> 
> I spy, with my little eye, an old claw-foot bath tub!


Loophole:


Claw and foot in a bathtub.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I spy a church.


----------



## Momof4

Are we still on a church? My app is slow.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Are we still on a church? My app is slow.


Looks like it


----------



## Abdulla6169

I expected this to be an easy one, if no one finds it by 4:00 am, my time zone, I'll change it.


----------



## JoesMum

I've been for a walk!

I spy a bus stop


----------



## Jacqui

lol we do not even have a bus service.


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 134905
> 
> I've been for a walk!
> 
> I spy a bus stop


I love churches so much, and I'm not even a Christian.... I find them really beautiful....  
Hmm... I never go on the bus, so I'm photoless.
Edit- I realized I have a new phone, so I have no archive of photos....


----------



## JoesMum

AbdullaAli said:


> I love churches so much, and I'm not even a Christian.... I find them really beautiful....
> Hmm... I never go on the bus, so I'm photoless.
> Edit- I realized I have a new phone, so I have no archive of photos....


There's a much nicer, very old church in town but I couldn't justify getting the car out for a game of I Spy


----------



## Momof4

Ok, no bus stops! Let's move on.

I spy a bottle of windex.


----------



## dmmj

I spy the Mars Rover


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I spy the Mars Rover



Really David!!


----------



## dmmj

What?!,?!I have 2 in my room.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> What?!,?!I have 2 in my room.



Then share them please


----------



## JAYGEE

Post the pic and spy something.

Like a forklift or something that I would have in a warehouse. Lol


----------



## Elohi

JAYGEE said:


> Post the pic and spy something.
> 
> Like a forklift or something that I would have in a warehouse. Lol


Lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

DUDE. No one has a Mars Rover


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is the best I could do:


I spy a forklift.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> This is the best I could do:
> View attachment 135173
> 
> I spy a forklift.


Hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## dmmj

You guys have no sense of adventure. I have 2


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> You guys have no sense of adventure. I have 2


Adventure TIMES 2.


----------



## teresaf

Looks like no one has a forklift either!!! LOL


----------



## JAYGEE

teresaf said:


> Looks like no one has a forklift either!!! LOL


I have one at work, I just got home and saw this!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hint:
Picture a fork while lifting it in the air.
Or 
Picture a forklift.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Spoon lift?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy an unused bandaid


----------



## Elohi

I spy a map. The real world paper kind.


----------



## 4jean

I spy a plum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

4jean said:


> View attachment 135230
> 
> 
> I spy a plum


Wouldn't that involve me taking a selfie?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait…or would that be a peach?


----------



## 4jean

No one has a plum?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

4jean said:


> No one has a plum?


Pick again …not really in season here.


----------



## 4jean

Ok...this should be easy, I spy a Greek tortoise.


----------



## JoesMum

I spy a lamp shade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I spy a packet of cigarettes.


----------



## JoesMum

And you spy...?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 135321


What do you spy?


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> What do you spy?


Nvm^^


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, goodness! 
Patience, grasshoppers.


----------



## Tom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spy a packet of cigarettes.



Yuck! Who wants to see _that_?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness!
> Patience, grasshoppers.


... Grasshoppers lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> Yuck! Who wants to see _that_?


Me, it's Ramadan, so not had one all day, 'till a little while ago.
it's on my mind.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> ... Grasshoppers lol


No hope here on those!


----------



## dmmj

What are we spying?


----------



## JoesMum

A grasshopper?! Has anyone got the "Bugs Life" DVD?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A packet of cigarettes, a grasshopper, I don't mind.


----------



## dmmj

How about you grasshopper holding a pack of cigarettes? Aha a challenge.


----------



## meech008

I spy a pool cue


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> What are we spying?



a pack of cigarettes


----------



## meech008

I found cigarettes  I spied a pool cue


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> a pack of cigarettes


I don't smoke “tailor" made cigarettes. I roll my own.


Being a comic, I tell folks I'm dyslexic, or that I'm the most popular guy at the party …depends on the crowd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't smoke “tailor" made cigarettes. I roll my own.
> View attachment 135375
> 
> Being a comic, I tell folks I'm dyslexic, or that I'm the most popular guy at the party …depends on the crowd.


Here you can buy the papers, even individually, but not rolling tobacco, you can guess what the papers are actually used for.
I don't roll cigarettes of any kind so have to buy packets of ciggies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So umm what are we looking for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pool cue.


----------



## johnandjade

pool cue! i spy... a super nintendo


----------



## johnandjade

note the name lol. im a car valeter and found this in a car that was for sale an left in it, I found it hilarious but then thats just how my mind works


----------



## johnandjade

cigarettes, carton has been binned though?


----------



## johnandjade

best i could do for 'grasshopper'


----------



## JoesMum

I think we're on super Nintendo now


----------



## meech008

I have an original Nintendo and a 64 but not a super :-(


----------



## teresaf

meech008 said:


> I have an original Nintendo and a 64 but not a super :-(


it might be time for a loophole. you have a bowl of soup? a piece of paper that says "or"? and then your Nintendo? put them together snap a picture and send it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 135430
> 
> 
> note the name lol. im a car valeter and found this in a car that was for sale an left in it, I found it hilarious but then thats just how my mind works


Not just you. I laughed rather a lot...


----------



## Tom

The game stalls when people spy rare and obscure things.

I'm just sayin'....

Its more fun when they game keeps moving... 

Perhaps the OP should initiate a time limit on each newly spied item. If the item cannot be found within the allotted time, a new object (hopefully less obscure) can be chosen by the last spier? Just a suggestion to keep the game alive.


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> I think we're on super Nintendo now


Loophole:


I spy bubble gum.


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye - a small, square space heater.


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 135633
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye - a small, square space heater.


Eeeewwww! REALLY? Yuk! LOL


----------



## dmmj

No imaginary creatures people or things? Sorry Harvey!


----------



## Yvonne G

nobody has a little ceramic space heater? Ok, then I spy with my little eye - a crook-neck lamp.


----------



## dmmj

And you guys got after me for the Mars Rover?!,?!?! WTF!


----------



## Momof4

I spy a Hoover vacuum.


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> nobody has a little ceramic space heater? Ok, then I spy with my little eye - a crook-neck lamp.


Uh yeah, at home.


----------



## Momof4

Does my lamp count? It's ok if it doesn't.


----------



## teresaf

Yep. I guess people are having trouble coming up with a Hoover vacuum


----------



## Elohi

All I have is a bissell.


----------



## TardisTortoise

Does a steam cleaner count? If so, I spy a lazy dog.


----------



## DawnH

Well, that's easy. (She is waiting on me to go to bed...)

I spy a lazy cat.


----------



## teresaf

I have both. I spy a lazy baby


----------



## mike taylor

Here's a baby .


----------



## teresaf

mike taylor said:


> Here's a baby .


Not quite...lol


----------



## Momof4

Where are all the babies?


----------



## teresaf

yeah I thought that would be easy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I sold mine to the gypsies …


----------



## Elohi

Oh you said lazy, not crazy. Hahaha


----------



## Elohi

How about this one. Too lazy to walk home from the pool so she insists her sister carries her. That didn't last long, I ended up carrying her home hahaha.


----------



## teresaf

Yep what Do you spy with your little eye?


----------



## johnandjade

this is fun


----------



## Elohi

Oh whoops!!
I spy a trophy or plaque award.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a loaded wallet


----------



## Elohi

Lol, mine is loaded with receipts. Hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was thinking dead, green presidents


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd give an example but I've only got a dollar.


----------



## teresaf

I'm waiting for the funny loophole....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A coin purse?


----------



## Elohi

I'm half asleep or I'd set up a clever loophole picture.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching a very intense movie.
-Lone Survivor-


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye - a woven basket


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy with my beadie eye, duct tape


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I'm not going outside to the garage after dark. Ther're snakes out there!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What the time limit?


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy had a basket 
Interesting


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Cowboy had a basket
> Interesting


From the years collecting acorns …


----------



## dmmj

It's all falling into place.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time for a new pick?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy with my tinkling eyeball a jade plant.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my hungry eye.... bacon!!


----------



## JoesMum

I spy with my little eye a can of paint


----------



## johnandjade

...walking to work with eyes peeled lol


----------



## dmmj

Mmmmmmm bacon (drools)


----------



## johnandjade

ever wondered how to get the carpets in your car looking like new... (wee trade secret)


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my little eye.... a bird, the feathered kind lol


----------



## teresaf

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 135734
> 
> I spy with my little eye a can of paint


How long can you keep bacon frozen????


----------



## teresaf

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 135735
> 
> 
> ever wondered how to get the carpets in your car looking like new... (wee trade secret)


I used a small paint brush on my bedroom carpet....worked like a charm!


----------



## johnandjade

teresaf said:


> I used a small paint brush on my bedroom carpet....worked like a charm!




you can get rubber brushes, great for lifting pet hair


----------



## teresaf

johnandjade said:


> you can get rubber brushes, great for lifting pet hair


so are the pet hair mitts for hair. For dried speckles of blue, yellow and pink paint (nursery) on wine colored carpet the fastest fix is wine colored paint :/


----------



## johnandjade

teresaf said:


> so are the pet hair mitts for hair. For dried speckles of blue, yellow and pink paint (nursery) on wine colored carpet the fastest fix is wine colored paint :/




if its just a few specks, i've heard of taking a razor and 'shaving' the affected spots a bit. but i would be very cautious! 

still no takers on a bird?? how bout i spy a balloon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> How long can you keep bacon frozen????


As long as completely seal from air, I'd say multiple years or until the next power outage …


----------



## NicoleB26

A bird! No balloon though. I spy a pretty dress!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not gonna show you mine!! LOL


----------



## Elohi

I spy a musical instrument.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> View attachment 135745
> 
> View attachment 135746
> 
> View attachment 135747
> 
> I spy a musical instrument.


Oh! I found a better dress. My male minpin... LOLOL


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A didgeridoo.
I spy a teddy bear


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> From the years collecting acorns …



Yea! It's for his nuts.

*snicker*


----------



## mike taylor

Well he was talking about coin purses a minute ago . Sick-o !


----------



## DawnH

I spy a donut...


----------



## DawnH

Whoa. That is a HUGE picture of a bear...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Well he was talking about coin purses a minute ago . Sick-o !


A minute, 7 hours, no difference. Here in Oregon we encourage out of state folks to set their watch/clocks back at least an hour so as not to be disappointed when we show up late for you , whatever for us. You Texans take that to the extreme! 7 hours!


----------



## Elohi

Too bad I'm not home, my youngest has a HUGE teddy bear.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Whoa. That is a HUGE picture of a bear...


Big cup of joe as well!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, you're out and about, get a donut picture. I'm thinking a muffin wouldn't work...oh wait, I couldn't post that.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm running a little off here lately . ha-ha No time in the summer .Work is crazy . Then when I get home it's out to the garage to modify my bike . Don't like cookie cutters .


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my sleepy, bloodshot eye, - a book shelf full of books!!


----------



## Yvonne G

OOPS! Sorry - I was a little slow on that one. A do-nut it is.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 135754
> 
> 
> I spy with my sleepy, bloodshot eye, - a book shelf full of books!!



My daughter would have loved that room! 

I will get a donut pic in about 45 min!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My daughter would have loved that room!
> 
> I will get a donut pic in about 45 min!



I'm not "into" the dolls anymore, so I hardly ever give that room a second thought. Darn it! I should have taken you in there.


----------



## mike taylor

My mom has a room like that . It is covered with dolls .Creepy !


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 135754
> 
> 
> I spy with my sleepy, bloodshot eye, - a book shelf full of books!!



I love the mammy dolls!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I spy Mc Donald's....


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> View attachment 135774



...and you spy?????



(We should have known Mr. No-Appliances-In-His-Kitchen would have McDonalds at breakfast time!!)


----------



## jaizei

Statistically, at any time during the day I'm either eating, about to eat or just finished eating some sort of fast food. 


I spy an old cell phone (no touch screen)


----------



## dmmj

Bookshelf


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Old?
This is state of the art.
I spy a toilet.


----------



## dmmj

Ask and you shall recieve


----------



## Momof4

What do you spy David?


----------



## dmmj

I spy a snipe


----------



## Yvonne G

Really, David? Now where are us housebound forum'ers going to see an actual snipe to take a picture of it? I think you just like to stump the experts.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Do kingfishers count?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Probably not, but I'd like to see a photo of one anyway.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

One moment...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

This is what we have, but I'll go stake out the river for a bit so I can get a picture


----------



## dmmj

Come on guys,oh look a million snipe.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's going right over my head, David...sorry.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's going right over my head, David...sorry.



Google "snipe hunting"


----------



## Tom

I could post a pic of a couple of snip_ers..._


----------



## Momof4

I only know of a snipe bird. 
@dmmj we something normal!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> I could post a pic of a couple of snip_ers..._


A sniper is someone who shoots snipe, which is very hard to do.
That's where the word comes from.
(sorry if you knew this).


----------



## Momof4

Time is up!!

I spy a handheld shower head.


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> Time is up!!
> 
> I spy a handheld shower head.



I have one! Upstairs. And I just sat down with (yet another) ice cream sandwich...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> I have one! Upstairs. And I just sat down with (yet another) ice cream sandwich...


Do you actually eat anything else?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

called something else in this house …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy figuring salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Something like this.

guess whose is whose.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you actually eat anything else?



No. I mean, technically it is a SANDWICH, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Technically did I spy my own I spy therefore I need a new I spy?


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Technically did I spy my own I spy therefore I need a new I spy?



I think "yes." I am not going in the attic to get my Santa salt & pepper shakers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's one for you Texans. I spy, then look away, one of those velvet paintings where the kids have those huge eyes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Since this is on my computer screen, I'm calling it my picture and thus ok by our rules. I know my turn has expired, but I thought others might be interested in what David was looking for:

"A *snipe hunt* or fool's errand is a type of practical joke that involves experienced people making fun of credulous newcomers by giving them an impossible or imaginary task. The *snipe hunt* may be assigned to a target as part of a process of hazing."


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's one for you Texans. I spy, then look away, one of those velvet paintings where the kids have those huge eyes.


 Pick something else Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Pick something else Ken!


Oops!!
I spy a dog leash.


----------



## leigti




----------



## Yvonne G

...and what do you spy, Tina?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So do we pick for Tina?


----------



## Momof4

leigti said:


> View attachment 135824



What do you spy Tina?


----------



## leigti

A copper bell.


----------



## leigti

Come on guys, I have one in my living room


----------



## DawnH

This is the first time in my LIFE that I wish I would have held onto those copper bell bottoms...


----------



## DawnH

Hi. Anyone got a copper bell layin' around?


----------



## DawnH

Or a police hat and a bell?


----------



## jaizei

DawnH said:


> Or a police hat and a bell?



Or some crayons and drawing skills.


----------



## jaizei

Maybe some copper wire and sculpting ability.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've got a _bronze _bell, if that's close enough.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got a _bronze _bell, if that's close enough.


I'm sorry, that is actually what I meant. I it has been a really long day and my brain is gone, what little brain I do have anyway.


----------



## DawnH

I spy a turquoise shirt.

(And yes. That is a copper bell. Apparently in real life I am 5.)


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got a _bronze _bell, if that's close enough.



You mean you have a copper bell with some tin thrown in for good luck?


----------



## leigti

Here's the one I have.


I'll start over. I spy a feather.


----------



## DawnH

leigti said:


> Here's the one I have.
> View attachment 135835
> 
> I'll start over. I spy a feather.



Wow. That is beautiful!!


----------



## leigti

DawnH said:


> Wow. That is beautiful!!


Thanks. My friend made it, it was the last batch he made. So you think since I watch them make it I would know what it was made of.


----------



## dmmj

Did someone say genitals? No,just checking


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Did someone say genitals? No,just checking



It's too bad that song isn't forum appropriate.


----------



## Tom

Here is a feather. Pick whichever one you want!







I spy a pair of camouflage print shorts.

I can't believe I missed out on the dog leash one. I've got several in arms reach at any time of the day usually. I was eating raw oysters and then a beignet in the French Quarter...


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> Here is a feather. Pick whichever one you want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spy a pair of camouflage print shorts.
> 
> I can't believe I missed out on the dog leash one. I've got several in arms reach at any time of the day usually. I was eating raw oysters and then a beignet in the French Quarter...


I can't believe I beat you to it. I just knew that by the time I got the picture taken you have a picture of about 43 of them. I have no imagination I can never come up with good I spy items.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a thread more active than chat!


----------



## Momof4

I spy a change jar or cup.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

i spy …a prayer rug


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 135849
> i spy …a prayer rug


Fine…I spy a toothpick in a plastic wrapper.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 135849
> i spy …a prayer rug


I can get that, I'll ask my friend to take a picture of hers and send it to me. The problem is it won't be until tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a flying Beatle in a spiders web. Does that count for anything?


----------



## leigti

Sure, why not?


----------



## dmmj

leigti said:


> Sure, why not?


For what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> For what?


Toothpick in plastic wrap


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. This should be easy. Tang Dynasty horse porcelain. Internet Machine picture ok after 15 minutes, but it better be good, I've got 6 here!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 135849
> i spy …a prayer rug





I spy a cake.


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a costume


----------



## Momof4

I spy a view from a room.


----------



## Tom

Here is the view from my room. Welcome to New Orleans.


----------



## Elohi

View from one room to another.


----------



## Elohi

@Tom beat me to it lol.


----------



## Tom

I spy a folding pocket knife.


----------



## Tom

Elohi said:


> @Tom beat me to it lol.


By about two seconds!!!


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

I spy the most favorite book that you own.


----------



## JoesMum

Elohi said:


> I spy the most favorite book that you own.





I couldn't be without it 

I spy a taxi


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 135895
> 
> I couldn't be without it
> 
> I spy a taxi


And failing that, I spy chocolate biscuits (cookies for our US friends)


----------



## dmmj

Can we go back to looking at cake?


----------



## johnandjade

chocolate biscuits


----------



## johnandjade

nice easy one, i spy a tortoise having a bath


----------



## Tom

I spy some Cane's chicken fingers!!!


----------



## johnandjade

this game is making me hungry lol


----------



## Tom

No one near a Cane's? Mmmmm... It was delicious.

How about... I spy a pretty fountain.


----------



## johnandjade

... have just called a home delivery from the indian take away


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tom said:


> No one near a Cane's? Mmmmm... It was delicious.
> 
> How about... I spy a pretty fountain.





I spy an iPhone.


----------



## Tom

Yep. That qualifies.

I only have an iPad..


----------



## JoesMum

I have an iphone, I'm posting from it, but how do I take a picture of it?!


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> I have an iphone, I'm posting from it, but how do I take a picture of it?!


Hint: use a mirror.


----------



## teresaf

JoesMum said:


> And failing that, I spy chocolate biscuits (cookies for our US friends)


Omg! I was actually wracking my brain wondering "what in the heck is a chocolate biscuit?"


----------



## teresaf

I don't have an iPhone or an iPad  I'm poor


----------



## johnandjade

3 iphones in this pic, we are slaves to them in this house :/


----------



## johnandjade

i spy.... i spy...... i spy a monopoly board game!


----------



## teresaf

Every home in America should have a monopoly game. They're so fun. But I don't


----------



## spud's_mum

Urg I can't find the game lol


----------



## Jacqui

teresaf said:


> Every home in America should have a monopoly game. They're so fun. But I don't



lol me either, I gave mine to my children.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to laugh at the IPhone picture. It has all the creature comforts in the background. (Including bare feet!!)


----------



## meech008

I spy a bottle of lotion


----------



## Yvonne G

I just bought this one. My dermatologist told me I have dry skin:




I spy with my sleepy, nap time little eye, a set of fire place tools.


----------



## Elohi

I spy a fruit bowl or basket.


----------



## Elohi

@Yvonne G beat me. Hahaha


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> I just bought this one. My dermatologist told me I have dry skin:
> 
> View attachment 135963
> 
> 
> I spy with my sleepy, nap time little eye, a set of fire place tools.


this stuff is the bomb @Yvonne G


----------



## Tom

Right. Fireplace tools. No fireplace in my hotel room...


----------



## Moozillion

Tom, are you still in New Orleans? I thought you, your Celebrity Dog and your Service Dog fly out today???


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, too hard this time of year, I guess. 

I spy with my well-rested, after nap eye - a leather sofa or chair.


----------



## Killerrookie

Noooo


----------



## Killerrookie

This count?


----------



## Yvonne G

Sure does! Now what do you spy?


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Sure does! Now what do you spy?


I did have fireplace tools haha and I spy a tripod.


----------



## dmmj

My nicknmame is tti
......... Never mind


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> My nicknmame is tri


That's only what the ladies call me


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I did have fireplace tools haha and I spy a tripod.




I have a tripod but need to find it in the morning.


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy Cheese balls.


----------



## Killerrookie

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 136027
> 
> 
> I spy Cheese balls.


I thought of something very inappropriate for this but I'm keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## JAYGEE

I was thinking the same lol


----------



## Momof4

You two are so immature


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> You two are so immature


We are guys! What do you expect?


----------



## Momof4

I guess I will go to the store and snap a shot of some cheese balls!


----------



## dmmj

LOL…balls


----------



## Momof4

No balls at my store


----------



## dmmj

Figures


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 136027
> 
> 
> I spy Cheese balls.




No balls around here, can you spy something else?


----------



## jaizei

No one has any cheese that they can make into a ball shape?


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> No one has any cheese that they can make into a ball shape?


I have cheese that's spherical, but it's at home.. In a few hours maybe.


----------



## dmmj

Ball shaped cheese is wrong. WRONG,!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> No one has any cheese that they can make into a ball shape?


Lots, but I'm not going to play at rolling it into balls.


----------



## JAYGEE

Ok ok I spy mechanical pencil.


----------



## jaizei

I spy a lawn mower


----------



## jaizei

lawnmower


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Ball shaped cheese is wrong. WRONG,!!!!!




Shush


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Shush


WRONG!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!! I just took this one this a.m.!!

Ok - I spy, with my little bloodshot eye - a musical stringed instrument (banjo, ukulele, guitar, etc).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mandolin …


----------



## Momof4

I spy a stop sign.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 136121
> 
> 
> I spy a stop sign.


And I'm planted on the couch …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LoopHole?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If it passes muster, I spy a sports bar flat screen TV


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> LoopHole?



I vote YES!


----------



## Tom

I spy an airport.


----------



## DawnH

Tom said:


> View attachment 136126
> 
> 
> 
> I spy an airport.



That waitress is wondering what in the hell you are doing, holding up your big iPad, snappin' photos like a crazy tourist.


----------



## Killerrookie

DawnH said:


> That waitress is wondering what in the hell you are doing, holding up your big iPad, snappin' photos like a crazy tourist.


Nice eagle eye there! I never noticed the crazy looking waitress hehe.


----------



## Momof4

Tom said:


> View attachment 136126
> 
> 
> 
> I spy an airport.



Pick a new spy mister!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tom said:


> View attachment 136126
> 
> 
> 
> I spy an airport.



Too bad bouaboua isn't playing. He's shown us lots of airport pictures from his travels.


----------



## teresaf

I spy a bikini!


----------



## dmmj

teresaf said:


> I spy a bikini!


Oh yah, now we are talkin!


----------



## Killerrookie

To the beach right guys? Lol


----------



## JoesMum

No, I am not modelling it for you!

I spy a soccer ball (manages not to choke at calling it that)


----------



## dmmj

Can not blame a guy for thinking it!


----------



## johnandjade

does this count or is it cheatin?


----------



## JoesMum

There's a soccer ball there... loop hole allowed  What do you spy?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> There's a soccer ball there... loop hole allowed  What do you spy?




wey hey . i spy a cinema


----------



## Yvonne G

...and next time you 'spy' something, just to be clear...it has to be something of your own or that you see with your own 'little eye.' Not a picture off the computer. Just sayin'


----------



## teresaf

But, really though, who actually owns a soccer ball?


----------



## JAYGEE

teresaf said:


> But, really though, who actually owns a soccer ball?


I own a few that the kids had to have, now they sit in the closet..


----------



## Yvonne G

I had one that was about the size of a tennis ball. It's a dog toy. But I couldn't find it.


----------



## JoesMum

teresaf said:


> But, really though, who actually owns a soccer ball?


We have several... and that is probably the same in most households outside the USA! Not everyone on TFO is American.


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> I had one that was about the size of a tennis ball. It's a dog toy. But I couldn't find it.


did you check the dogs mouth? LOL


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> We have several... and that is probably the same in most households outside the USA! Not everyone on TFO is American.


These are just the ones in my son's room. There are a load more in the garage and shed! I only have one son


----------



## teresaf

JoesMum said:


> These are just the ones in my son's room. There are a load more in the garage and shed! I only have one son
> View attachment 136204


geez... how many feet does he have? Lol


----------



## DawnH

I spy a piano.

(My daughter is mortified that I took her photo while she is in her jammies...lol)

"RUN!!! GET ME THE SOCCER BALL, QUICK!!!!"

"WHAT are you doing, Mom?"

"Playing I Spy!"

"With WHO?!"

"The people on The Tortoise Forum!"

(The whole family just gives me the weirdest look...lol)


----------



## JoesMum

teresaf said:


> geez... how many feet does he have? Lol


One pair, but they are ginormous size 14 (in UK sizes)


----------



## DawnH

JoesMum said:


> These are just the ones in my son's room. There are a load more in the garage and shed! I only have one son
> View attachment 136204



GAH! You beat me!! Typing too much on my phone without glasses has me beaten. BEATEN!!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> wey hey . i spy a cinema


This is the current i spy anyway!


----------



## teresaf

DawnH said:


> I spy a piano.
> 
> (My daughter is mortified that I took her photo while she is in her jammies...lol)
> 
> "RUN!!! GET ME THE SOCCER BALL, QUICK!!!!"
> 
> "WHAT are you doing, Mom?"
> 
> "Playing I Spy!"
> 
> "With WHO?!"
> 
> "The people on The Tortoise Forum!"
> 
> (The whole family just gives me the weirdest look...lol)
> 
> View attachment 136205


John and Jade had alreadY spied the soccer ball. now we're looking for a cinema


----------



## teresaf

DawnH said:


> I spy a piano.
> 
> (My daughter is mortified that I took her photo while she is in her jammies...lol)
> 
> "RUN!!! GET ME THE SOCCER BALL, QUICK!!!!"
> 
> "WHAT are you doing, Mom?"
> 
> "Playing I Spy!"
> 
> "With WHO?!"
> 
> "The people on The Tortoise Forum!"
> 
> (The whole family just gives me the weirdest look...lol)
> 
> View attachment 136205


----------



## teresaf

I've had the same exact conversation with my daughter! lol


----------



## Tom

johnandjade said:


> wey hey . i spy a cinema



What movie did you see at the cinema?


----------



## Elohi

I spy a lawn chair.


----------



## Tom

Elohi said:


> I spy a lawn chair.



No no. We are looking for a cinema now. Johnandjade beat Dawn.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tom said:


> No no. We are looking for a cinema now. Johnandjade beat Dawn.





I spy a lawn chair as well


----------



## mike taylor

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 136189
> 
> No, I am not modelling it for you!
> 
> I spy a soccer ball (manages not to choke at calling it that)


Don't count unless it's on your flesh !


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Don't count unless it's on your flesh !


Does that mean we have to go back to the bikini?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes we do !


----------



## JoesMum

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 136210
> 
> I spy a lawn chair as well


That's a folding deck chair for us Brits (says she after googling it!)


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go . Kevin and his wife sitting in them.


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a lady in a bikini ! Haha


----------



## Yvonne G

...and all the water is because I forgot to turn off the tortoise's water when filling it an hour ago. Thank goodness for "I spy"!!!!!

I spy with my 'oops I forgot the water eye' a garden hose.


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> I spy a lady in a bikini ! Haha


Nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! Beaten again. I was as fast as I could go, honest!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Beaten again. I was as fast as I could go, honest!


Fast as fast can be that is me ! Haha


----------



## Killerrookie

mike taylor said:


> Fast as fast can be that is me ! Haha


Only by 14 secs Mike!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Come on, now...how many of us will have a lady in a bikini at our homes. Even way (I mean WAY) back in my photo gallery there's no bikini/


----------



## mike taylor

Now let's see them bikini's lady's !


----------



## mike taylor

Mini skirts, shorts will work to .


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 136213
> 
> 
> ...and all the water is because I forgot to turn off the tortoise's water when filling it an hour ago. Thank goodness for "I spy"!!!!!
> 
> I spy with my 'oops I forgot the water eye' a garden hose.



Oh my gosh. I would love to sit and have coffee at your place. Looks so peaceful!!


----------



## Elohi

My bikini's are retired. Cute as hell but totally retired. Lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tom said:


> What movie did you see at the cinema?




none im afraid lol. i work opposite one, which sounds good but its really not!! all day the smell of popcorn drifts in and it just teases me


----------



## DawnH

mike taylor said:


> Mini skirts, shorts will work to .



Bikini. Pfft. I thought "What a bunch of crap. Maybe we should do "I spy a Speedo, but then...." *shiver*


----------



## Killerrookie

DawnH said:


> Bikini. Pfft. I thought "What a bunch of crap. Maybe we should do "I spy a Speedo, but then...." *shiver*


What guy here wants to show off their rocken body in a speedo?


----------



## johnandjade

i have a 'mankini' from the borat movie if that counts lol


----------



## DawnH

johnandjade said:


> i have a 'mankini' from the borat movie if that counts lol



OMG. I just spit coffee on my computer... LOL


----------



## DawnH

Killerrookie said:


> What guy here wants to show off their rocken body in a speedo?



I have yet to see one person on this planet that looks good in one.

I mean, really. Rockin' bod or not...lol


----------



## Killerrookie

lol. I will never be seen in one ever!


----------



## mike taylor

Come on ladies its summer !


----------



## mike taylor

Here I'll do it myself ! The lady in the pool has a yellow one on .


----------



## mike taylor

OK I spy a Custom Harley .


----------



## dmmj

Look if you really want banana hammocks just ask


----------



## JoesMum

a lady wearing her bikini. This is Britain you know...

I spy a garden hose


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> Look if you really want banana hammocks just ask


No thanks man . Keep your banana to yourself .


----------



## mike taylor

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 136215
> a lady wearing her bikini. This is Britain you know...
> 
> I spy a garden hose


To late we are looking for custom Harleys now .


----------



## Yvonne G

I know it's too late, but found this of my granddaughter when I was looking for my harley picture:


----------



## Yvonne G

It's not custom, but totally stock. Can it win? If so, I spy with my 'ready to go do my errands' eye, a black and white cat!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## johnandjade

DawnH said:


> OMG. I just spit coffee on my computer... LOL




best put the coffee down....


----------



## Yvonne G

*ARGH-H-H-H-H!!!! MY EYES!! MY EYES!!*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Elohi

What has been seen, can not be unseen.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> What has been seen, can not be unseen.


Sometimes I wish I had amnesia....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a crow. You know, the bird…


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> It's not custom, but totally stock. Can it win? If so, I spy with my 'ready to go do my errands' eye, a black and white cat!
> 
> View attachment 136217


It will do Yvonne . What year was that Harley ? Looks like a road King . Was it powered by a shovel Head motor ?


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy a crow. You know, the bird…


I'm not sure I could see a crow if there were a crow to be seen, for I am now blinded... If I were to see a crow, it'll probably be in a mankini.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy your up ! What do you spy ? Boobies ???? Haha


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It will do Yvonne . What year was that Harley ? Looks like a road King . Was it powered by a shovel Head motor ?



It's been to long ago for me to remember. It was an '83 and it had "super glide" on the front fender. Don't remember the engine, sorry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Cowboy your up ! What do you spy ? Boobies ???? Haha


A crow…


----------



## mike taylor

If it was 83 more than likely it was a Shovel Head . I'm trying to buy a 84 shovel head off a buddy . Playing the money game right now .


----------



## Moozillion

OH. MY. GOD......


----------



## Momof4

I drove to soccer camp and went to get a cinema pic!! I come back way behind and gross pics at that!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I drove to soccer camp and went to get a cinema pic!! I come back way behind and gross pics at that!!


Hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A crow…


Really? No one? Every continent contains at least 1 crow specie.


----------



## Momof4

I have ton but I'm at the store!


----------



## dmmj

Wbat has been seen cant be unseen

Sadly


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really? No one? Every continent contains at least 1 crow specie.



I have a good one in mind but it's at home


----------



## DawnH

So much for "you can only post certain things because kids view the forum..."

*snicker*


----------



## dmmj

You ladies are really gonna lower some guys body image.


----------



## DawnH

I spy a ferret.


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> I spy a ferret.
> 
> View attachment 136226


*thinking of a loophole*
Sorry. I have nothing....


----------



## DawnH

Okay. I will cheat and just post our guy.

I spy a floral painting...


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> Okay. I will cheat and just post our guy.
> 
> I spy a floral painting...
> 
> View attachment 136231



What a cutie!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

DawnH said:


> Okay. I will cheat and just post our guy.
> 
> I spy a floral painting...
> 
> View attachment 136231


I've always wanted one... Maybe one day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

does this count?


----------



## DawnH

Momof4 said:


> What a cutie!!!



He's a NUT! I had never been around ferrets till my daughter rescued him 3 years ago (starving, living in a parakeet cage. No joke. She used her own money to pay the $50 the lady was asking.) Anyways... he is awesome. He loves his dig box (water soluble packing peanuts with ping pong balls, well actually "beer pong" balls because they are cheaper... long story. Don't ask...lol)


----------



## Jacqui

DawnH said:


> Okay. I will cheat and just post our guy.
> 
> I spy a floral painting...
> 
> View attachment 136231



Love this picture!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If it's my pick, I spy a tee post with barbed wire.


----------



## Jacqui

AbdullaAli said:


> I've always wanted one... Maybe one day.



If you get one, I have a cage you can have for him.


----------



## Tom

I hate it when items come up that I have and I miss it! Seriously. Crows, black and white cats and ferrets? I could have posted a dozen of each!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Jacqui said:


> If you get one, I have a cage you can have for him.


Oh thanks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tee post w/barbed wire and no one got it? Guess I need to pick again. A fossil in your position.


----------



## mike taylor

Tee post in the middle of the road with wire . This work for you ? If so I spy a speed boat .


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If it's my pick, I spy a tee post with barbed wire.



Try again Ken!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tee posts in a center median? To keep the SUVs and cars away from the trucks and minivans, perhaps?


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tee posts in a center median? To keep the SUVs and cars away from the trucks and minivans, perhaps?


Yeah that's what it's for I guess .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Come on folks …where's that speed boat?


----------



## dmmj

Next to my lambourgini down ar the marina.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tom said:


> I hate it when items come up that I have and I miss it! Seriously. Crows, black and white cats and ferrets? I could have posted a dozen of each!!!



Well, that'll teach ya for being out galavanting.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tee posts in a center median? To keep the SUVs and cars away from the trucks and minivans, perhaps?


Thanks for clarifying. I had no idea what the heck you were talking about.


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tee posts in a center median? To keep the SUVs and cars away from the trucks and minivans, perhaps?



Its to keep people from turning around when they want to. More oppression and control from the_ MAN._


----------



## mike taylor

No speed boats ? To keep the game rolling along I spy a pretty lady .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too creepy?


----------



## dmmj

Promise not to fall in love


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Too creepy?
> View attachment 136351


 why?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a hummingbird


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> why?


That's a picture of Mikes wife…


----------



## mike taylor

Nice Ken but you aren't aloud to use pictures of the internet.


----------



## Elohi

Following instructions from chat...


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, jump over to I spy and post a picture of yourself…




Ken!!! Hey! Now I'm embarrassed!


----------



## Elohi

Here. Here is a pretty lady.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Here. Here is a pretty lady.
> View attachment 136361


This wins right? If so, I spy a large houseplant.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy the USA on to the semifinals!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang! The U.S. Beat me to it. I spy a rain bird being used


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang! The U.S. Beat me to it. I spy a rain bird being used


Come on people!


----------



## Elohi

No rain bird here.


----------



## mike taylor

What's a rain bird ?


----------



## mike taylor

That was a little conceited Monica . hahaha But true .


----------



## Elohi

Too bad we can't delete pictures...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A species of duck, I expect.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> That was a little conceited Monica . hahaha But true .


Hey she was an innocent bystander to my shenanigans. Yup, that good. Check it now, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey she was an innocent bystander to my shananagins(sp?).


shenanigans.


----------



## Elohi

Next time Ken tells me to go over and post xyz, I'll be all:




Hahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> shenanigans.


I just like repeating the word shenanigans.
It's a good word.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just like repeating the word shenanigans.
> It's a good word.


Still that good …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I spy some sorta sprinkler in action!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shenanigans.
OK, I'm better now.


----------



## Yvonne G

(A rainbird is a sprinkler that goes "ka-chuck, ka-chuck, ka-chuck" and sprays water while going in a circle. Parks and schools use them. I have one, however, I can only water once a week due to water shortage)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

2 hours and no freakin sprinklers? Um. I spy a gold fish gasping for air in a fishbowl


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Eight hours and no gold fish. This should be easy. I spy a sugary breakfast cereal.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Eight hours and no gold fish. This should be easy. I spy a sugary breakfast cereal.


Ummm no. I have chucked no end of it in the trash from a student kitchen along with some other less-identifiable biohazards. Now safely in a hotel room having had a good shower!

Sugary breakfast cereal anyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, not here, nothing more advanced than cornflakes.


----------



## NicoleB26

I spy a large snake!


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go .I spy a hot rod .


----------



## Tom

I spy a little birdie.


D'OH! Got beaten by 1 minute...

OK. Looking for a hot rod.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tom said:


> I spy a little birdie.
> 
> 
> D'OH! Got beaten by 1 minute...
> 
> OK. Looking for a hot rod.


It's not showing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I spy a hot rod .


Again I can only suggest I need to take a selfie.


----------



## mike taylor

Can't see your pictures Tom . Doesn't count . haha


----------



## Tom

Pic shows up on all of my devices...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I can see Tom's snake! 
Even where Austin quoted him.
But he was too slow anyway.


----------



## mike taylor

He's in the tree . I spy a cool house .


----------



## Killerrookie

But I like looking at snakes. Oh well!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Killerrookie said:


> But I like looking at snakes. Oh well!


Here:


Is this better?


----------



## johnandjade

'cool' house?


----------



## mike taylor

Works for me .


----------



## Abdulla6169

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 136433
> 
> 
> 'cool' house?


What do you spy?


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Works for me .




i got a row for a screen shot before  lol. i spy with my druken eye....., a pool table!


----------



## Killerrookie

johnandjade said:


> i got a row for a screen shot before  lol. i spy with my druken eye....., a pool table!


I just left the house tho....


----------



## dmmj

I see tbe snqke.


----------



## dmmj

According to the rules screen shots are bot allowed.
Just sayun.


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> He's in the tree . I spy a cool house .
> 
> 
> View attachment 136406



I thought it was supposed to be a hot rod. What's in the tree?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a hot rod. What's in the tree?


A small birdie.


----------



## Momof4

What are we spying, I'm confused?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pool table?


----------



## Momof4

Ping pong table? I have one!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Ping pong table? I have one!


Works for me to keep the game going.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a black & white photo of a relative.


----------



## johnandjade

i spy ... i spy BEER!!


----------



## Momof4

I spy Charmin toilet paper.


----------



## johnandjade

my toilet paper is rude, its not very 'charmin'


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 136487
> 
> 
> I spy Charmin toilet paper.


On my way. Have a mug in the freezer ready!


----------



## Momof4

Don't forget the Charmin!!


----------



## JAYGEE

1 hour 20 minutes till my phone is charged and I can get a pic of the TP.


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> 1 hour 20 minutes till my phone is charged and I can get a pic of the TP.



Yes


----------



## JAYGEE

I have cottonelle not Charmin


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

MD here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some Moroccan brand or another.


----------



## Momof4

Ok, any TP will work. 
Get ready set go!


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## JoesMum

I spy a bottle of nail polish


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136527


Dang it! JoesMum beat me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nail polish.
Luckily, I was just doing my toenails. 
I spy playing cards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sorry, that somehow came out huge.


----------



## DawnH




----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 136527



Ouch!!


----------



## Momof4

Sorry Adam was first. 
He spied playing cards.


----------



## DawnH

DANG IT! Foiled by logging myself off my phone and forgetting my password!! GAH! ... and WOW. That pic is huge. Good thing that kid is so cute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> DANG IT! Foiled by logging myself off my phone and forgetting my password!! GAH! ... and WOW. That pic is huge. Good thing that kid is so cute.


I like the tapestry to the left.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like the tapestry to the left.



Thanks! It's actually a tole painting I found 15 years ago at an antique store. I fell in love with the "family" scene (plus I love tole painted anything...)


----------



## Momof4

I spy cornstarch.


----------



## 4jean

I spy a beautiful view


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a frog


----------



## teresaf

I spy Some honey


----------



## JoesMum

I spy a blender


----------



## dmmj

DawnH said:


> View attachment 136529


Are ypi dragging your kids into this game¿?


----------



## LolaMyLove

[/IMG]
I spy a warerfall.[/ATTACH]


----------



## 4jean

I spy a baby


----------



## DawnH

I spy a fish...


----------



## JoesMum

I spy a chocolate bar


----------



## dmmj

Fish? Babies? What is wrong with you people¿?


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a cat tree.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a can of Pepsi made with sugar, not corn syrup.


----------



## teresaf

ok Thread is dead....lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> ok Thread is dead....lol





Dang kids!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

What do you spy, again, Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine…I spy an iPad


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fine…I spy an iPad





I spy a tort eating food.


----------



## teresaf

how about Two torts eating food?


----------



## teresaf

I Spy an Allen wrench


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> I Spy an Allen wrench


Allan's wench? Oh. I read that wrong …


----------



## jaizei

I spy a popsicle


----------



## meech008

I spy a welder!


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go ! I spy a fishing boat .


----------



## Abdulla6169

mike taylor said:


> Here you go ! I spy a fishing boat .





I spy coffee!


----------



## Elohi

That was an easy one, says the one who drinks coffee ALL day long lol.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> View attachment 136644
> 
> That was an easy one, says the one who drinks coffee ALL day long lol.


I spy pizza!


----------



## Momof4

Frozen pizza anyone?


----------



## teresaf

Ok , just a minute...


----------



## teresaf

I Spy hamburger dill chips


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Seems west coast folks start spying food stuffs about this time of evening …


----------



## Momof4

I spy the inside of a freezer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

i spy dirty dishes …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Come on ! Ok. I'll help. Whatever dirty dishes mean to you…


----------



## johnandjade

dirty dishes


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my sleepy eye... a for sale sign


----------



## Momof4

I spy a tile roof.


----------



## johnandjade

take your pic lol


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my walking home fromw work eye... a bus stop

(just got funny looks while randomly stopping in the street to snap a pic of a house lol)


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> i spy with my walking home fromw work eye... a bus stop
> 
> (just got funny looks while randomly stopping in the street to snap a pic of a house lol)



No bus stops today! How about a new spy?


----------



## dmmj

Did someome spy genitals,? For shame


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Did someome spy genitals,? For shame


We've got sweaty boobie talk going on in chat.


----------



## dmmj

I am so there


----------



## johnandjade

how about , i spy a flag?


----------



## JoesMum

I spy a spider


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> how about , i spy a flag?




That was going to be my next spy


----------



## Tom

I got spiders...


----------



## Tom

I spy a frozen burrito.


----------



## dmmj

Mmmmm burrito!


----------



## Elohi




----------



## NicoleB26

Elohi said:


> View attachment 136748


What do u spy??


----------



## mike taylor

What do you spy with your girly eye ?


----------



## Elohi

I spy dinner.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I spy dinner.







I spy hot sauce.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

I spy a remote controlled toy.


----------



## Elohi

FML I was eating when I stopped to take that hot sauce picture and just licked my finger and must have gotten ghost pepper sauce on my finger because now my mouth is on fire. Good thing I like hot and spicy food but OUCH.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I spy a remote controlled toy.





I spy a chandelier.


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a star tortoise.


----------



## G-stars

I spy a macaw.


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a smooth adult FEMALE sulcata.


----------



## teresaf

Awe, I want to see it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does Makita count? (She's the one on the bottom)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a glue gun


----------



## DawnH

I GOTCER FILTHY GLUE GUN!

I spy a hilarious coffee mug...


----------



## DawnH

DawnH said:


> I GOTCER FILTHY GLUE GUN!
> 
> I spy a hilarious coffee mug...
> 
> View attachment 136772



...and no judgin'. I've been home alone with four kids for months now (well it feels like it) and today is no makeup Monday (well, everyday is) and it's late. BUT I GOT THE FREAKIN' GLUE GUN, MAN!


----------



## dmmj

Hilarious is subjctive


----------



## leigti

So nobody has a remote-controlled toy? Where are all the kids and their race cars?


----------



## JoesMum

I need to wait for my son to stir... It's 6.30am here; it may be a while before I can get in his room


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> Hilarious is subjctive








hopefully one counts?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 136777
> View attachment 136778
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully one counts?


Both count. U spy?


----------



## johnandjade

aye spy with my 'lill eye..... a caravan/trailor


----------



## Tom

johnandjade said:


> aye spy with my 'lill eye..... a caravan/trailor



Awe man... Could you just speak English. 

A caravan is a bunch of vehicles following one after the other on a road trip. Or camels doing the same. I don't know what a "trailor" is. Do you mean a towable RV of some sort? Next thing you will be talking about boots and bonnets....


{This is all in meant in good humor for anyone that couldn't tell...}


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got something on tv that's 100 mules. Does that count?


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I got something on tv that's 100 mules. Does that count?



No.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> No.


Fine…tongue sticking out!


----------



## johnandjade

lol, yeah i mean an RV. by the way its called fooball, not soccer


----------



## Tom

johnandjade said:


> lol, yeah i mean an RV. by the way its called fooball, not soccer



HA! No argument here. I think our version of "football" with all the pads and one team for offense and another team for defense is laughable. We just gotta get the other 349,999,999 Americans to join us...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> We just gotta get the other 349,999,999 Americans to join us...


Alls I gotta say is, “good luck with that, Tom!"


----------



## johnandjade

Tom said:


> HA! No argument here. I think our version of "football" with all the pads and one team for offense and another team for defense is laughable. We just gotta get the other 349,999,999 Americans to join us...




I wouldn't say laughable, if i had one of those big dudes were charging at me i'd be wanting a cattle prod as well as padding!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> I wouldn't say laughable, if i had one of those big dudes were charging at me i'd be wanting a cattle prod as well as padding!


And a bunch of big dudes on my side wanting to protect me from them.


----------



## Tom

johnandjade said:


> I wouldn't say laughable, if i had one of those big dudes were charging at me i'd be wanting a cattle prod as well as padding!



I'd bet money that an average professional rugby player could beat the snot out of one of our top paid "football" players.


----------



## JoesMum

Tom said:


> I'd bet money that an average professional rugby player could beat the snot out of one of our top paid "football" players.


Now you're talking my language. Rugby is great game to watch. Thr Rugby World Cup is being held here in the autumn and we have tickets for England v Wales... I'm so excited  

I shall be supporting Wales by the way; my mother is Welsh and I am thoroughly indoctrinated  My husband will be supporting England, but that doesn't matter. Crowds at rugby matches are not segregated; fans of both sides sit together. I wish the same could be said for football, but it would end in violence


----------



## Tom

JoesMum said:


> Now you're talking my language. Rugby is great game to watch. Thr Rugby World Cup is being held here in the autumn and we have tickets for England v Wales... I'm so excited
> 
> I shall be supporting Wales by the way; my mother is Welsh and I am thoroughly indoctrinated  My husband will be supporting England, but that doesn't matter. Crowds at rugby matches are not segregated; fans of both sides sit together. I wish the same could be said for football, but it would end in violence



I will admit that I know nothing about rugby. While I was in South Africa, I hung out with some rugby dudes and I tell you what, I would run like a panicked animal before I would stand and fight the slowest or smallest of the whole bunch. Those are some tough dudes.

I played soccer over here for 8 years, so I know and understand the game. Love to watch it. I still cannot figure out rugby.


Umm... What are we supposed to be looking for? You remember. "I spy..."


----------



## johnandjade

still no RV spied . can change it up too a team shirt?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> I'd bet money that an average professional rugby player could beat the snot out of one of our top paid "football" players.


Really Tom? I'd not want to make Mean Joe Greene angry. 6'4" of NFL!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Now you're talking my language. Rugby is great game to watch. Thr Rugby World Cup is being held here in the autumn and we have tickets for England v Wales... I'm so excited
> 
> I shall be supporting Wales by the way; my mother is Welsh and I am thoroughly indoctrinated  My husband will be supporting England, but that doesn't matter. Crowds at rugby matches are not segregated; fans of both sides sit together. I wish the same could be said for football, but it would end in violence




it is disgusting the violence that comes with brittish football, i thought it was ment to be a game!


----------



## Yvonne G

I 


leigti said:


> So nobody has a remote-controlled toy? Where are all the kids and their race cars?



I thought we were looking for an hilarious coffe mug? I'm so lost!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We get distracted easily Yvonne!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 136777
> View attachment 136778
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully one counts?


Here you go Yvonne.


----------



## N2TORTS

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really Tom? I'd not want to make Mean Joe Greene angry. 6'4" of NFL!
> View attachment 136790


ahhh the "Steel Curtain" ......dang nab it .... the good ol' days of " REAL Football" .......Lynn Swan, Terry Bradshaw ..


----------



## Killerrookie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really Tom? I'd not want to make Mean Joe Greene angry. 6'4" of NFL!
> View attachment 136790


I agree with you haha!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

N2TORTS said:


> ahhh the "Steel Curtain" ......dang nab it .... the good ol' days of " REAL Football" .......Lynn Swan, Terry Bradshaw ..


Jerry Rice, Joe Montana


----------



## N2TORTS

Dan Fouts ,,, Bob Griese..., "Too Tall Jones" .... heck that's the Chargers - Dolphins-Cowboys ....those were days ...so many great teams and players- none of this "wussy lime light players of today"


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I
> 
> 
> I thought we were looking for an hilarious coffe mug? I'm so lost!


It moved on to a caravan/trailer and went downhill from there...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

N2TORTS said:


> Dan Fouts ,,, Bob Griese..., "Too Tall Jones" .... heck that's the Chargers - Dolphins-Cowboys ....those were days ...so many great teams and players- none of this "wussy lime light players of today"


But remember how fun things got when Dion Sanders went from spinning the football on the Dallas star after his touchdown, to playing for them?


----------



## Momof4

Are we looking for a mug?


----------



## Tom

Momof4 said:


> Are we looking for a mug?



No. An RV.

... or a group of camels in a line traipsing through the desert on a long journey.


----------



## N2TORTS

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But remember how fun things got when Dion Sanders went from spinning the football on the Dallas star after his touchdown, to playing for them?


oh yes .....a football version of " spin the bottle" ....

or the funky chicken wobble dance in the end zone after a TD....


----------



## N2TORTS

Tom said:


> No. An RV.
> 
> ... or a group of camels in a line traipsing through the desert on a long journey.


ha ha ha Tom.....


----------



## Momof4

Do travel trailers count?


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Do travel trailers count?



If you want them to.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Do travel trailers count?




ideed they do. looks like i've opened a can of worms and will be 'spying from my black eye' lol


----------



## Momof4

This is the best one I have from my phone! 




I Spy golf clubs.


----------



## N2TORTS




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Golf clubs, really?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I Spy golf clubs.




the snake hook began its life as a golf club so the two together count as golf clubs, right?
I spy an outdoor trash can.


----------



## JoesMum

This where I discover my US to UK English translation failed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 136808
> 
> This where I discover my US to UK English translation failed.


What do you spy?


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What do you spy?


Oh I was right?! What is the difference between trash and garbage please?

I spy a barometer


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> difference between trash and garbage


 synonymous


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Oh I was right?! What is the difference between trash and garbage please?
> 
> I spy a barometer


OK. No barometers so I spy a bottle of milk


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

i spy toilet tissue


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy a litter box!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 136812
> 
> 
> I spy a litter box!


Jumbo rolls even!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy an egg slicer


----------



## JoesMum

I spy a toaster


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a fancy coffee maker.


----------



## Momof4

I spy stainless steel dog bowls.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup Ava is so not completely underfed. 
I spy concrete garden statue.


----------



## Yvonne G

(...and Ken: a snake hook is NOT a golf club!)





I spy an umbrella stand.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What's an umbrella?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy the USA on its way to the finals!


----------



## DawnH

I spy a dog crate.


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> (...and Ken: a snake hook is NOT a golf club!)
> 
> View attachment 136829
> View attachment 136830
> 
> 
> I spy an umbrella stand.



I really love that tortoise statue!! I cannot find any to save my life!


----------



## leigti

I spy a soccer ball.


----------



## Momof4

I spy bougainvillea!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 136849
> 
> I spy bougainvillea!


WHO????


----------



## DawnH

Sorry, it's late. Dark pic.

I spy a TALL houseplant (house tree?)

(Gah. I am terrible at this, aren't I?!!...lol)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy two planets in conjuncture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy two planets in conjuncture.



You can't 'spy' until you find DawnH's house plant/tall tree. Cheater


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> You can't 'spy' until you find DawnH's house plant/tall tree. Cheater


I got overly excited when I went out for a smoke!


----------



## JoesMum

I spy a pepper grinder


----------



## spud's_mum

I spy a bmx bike


----------



## johnandjade

all i can see is a mountain bike


----------



## mike taylor

Will this work ?


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! That's a "MOUNTED" bike, not a "MOUNTAIN" bike!

(but you get an A+ for trying)


----------



## mike taylor

It's worth a shot right ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> It was worth a shot right ?


“Was" is the operative here…


----------



## JAYGEE

My kids have a few in the garage but I still have 5 hours till I get off


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> “Was" is the operative here…


OK professor Ken


----------



## Momof4

Costco didn't have any BMX only beach cruisers


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go . Two BMX's ! Bam! I spy a goat .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What do you spy, student?


----------



## mike taylor

A goat ! Professor read the sentence above!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What do you spy, student?



He said " a goat!"


----------



## Momof4

We have tons of goats around here but I'm always driving so it's hard to take a pic!


----------



## mike taylor

Stop take the picture ! Woman ! Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not getting off my to drive down the road in this heat to snap a picture.


----------



## mike taylor

Lazy !


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a flip phone.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I spy: a kid crying on Santa's lap


----------



## mike taylor

What ? It isn't even close to Christmas !


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> What ? It isn't even close to Christmas !






Hobby Lobby League City.


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> What ? It isn't even close to Christmas !


I was secretly hoping that forum members would dig out some funny photos of their kids or ESPECIALLY THEMSELVES AS A KID. I figure more than half of the Western World celebrates Christmas, so my odds were pretty good that somebody has this photo.


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 136951
> 
> 
> Hobby Lobby League City.


That's messed up!


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> View attachment 136934


That goat is adorable but it looks like his front legs are too short.


----------



## Tom

leigti said:


> That goat is adorable but it looks like his front legs are too short.


Well I guess he won't be winning any conformation shows then, will he?


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> Well I guess he won't be winning any conformation shows then, will he?


Maybe not, I am not really familiar with the proper confirmation of goats however. It just looked a little odd to me. Very cute though. Nice horse too  is it one of yours?


----------



## Tom

leigti said:


> Maybe not, I am not really familiar with the proper confirmation of goats however. It just looked a little odd to me. Very cute though. Nice horse too  is it one of yours?



Just one that I work with from time to time. They are at a friends place.


----------



## Momof4

Tom said:


> Well I guess he won't be winning any conformation shows then, will he?



Was he started dry


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> Was he started dry


Oh damn, that was funny!


----------



## Yvonne G

You can't see it, but Bob (Maggie's Bob on the bottom of the pile) is crying real tears!!!

I spy with my hot and humid eye, a waste basket full of paper trash.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

i spy..... your fav music album


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ONE of my favorites 


I spy a blue frisbee


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ONE of my favorites



Whoa... That is one creepy looking dude.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> Whoa... That is one creepy looking dude.


But I bet you know at least one of his songs. “He Stopped Loving Her Today"? or “The King is Gone and So Are You"?


----------



## Momof4

I don't like country or western music but I did grow up listening to a few of the old guys only because my grandma is from Kentucky.


----------



## johnandjade

...anyone watch family guy??


ladies and gentlemen; mr conway twitty lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's right! He is Mr. to you mr.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, this isn't the "frisbee" brand, but you toss it like a frisbee. It comes in my Kelloggs frosted flakes and Misty loves it!











I spy with my bags-under-my-eyes eye, a clean and sparkling bathroom!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> a clean and sparkling bathroom!


All these comedians out of work and here you are making jokes for free...!


----------



## Yvonne G

...erm, you mean I could get paid for this?


----------



## JAYGEE

Compared to what it was this is spotless!!!

I spy with my sweaty *** eyes a bag of charcoal!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> ...erm, you mean I could get paid for this?


There are Union rules that you have been monitored as breaking. Good luck with that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 137027
> 
> 
> Compared to what it was this is spotless!!!
> 
> I spy with my sweaty *** eyes a bag of charcoal!


We can't bun anything up here. Can't even find briquettes at the store.


----------



## Yvonne G

No fair. I don't do bar-b-Que!


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We can't bun anything up here. Can't even find briquettes at the store.


Now that sucks! 

Im gonna throw a bunch of meat on the smoker Saturday morning. You're more than welcome to come!


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But I bet you know at least one of his songs. “He Stopped Loving Her Today"? or “The King is Gone and So Are You"?



I think younger people know him more for this than his actual songs.


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> No fair. I don't do bar-b-Que!


No bueno...


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Now that sucks!
> 
> Im gonna throw a bunch of meat on the smoker Saturday morning. You're more than welcome to come!



Oh, wish that I only could!!! I loves me some good smoked meat!!


----------



## Yvonne G

He's had those wrinkles for as long as I've heard of him. I think he must've been born with 'em. (George Jones)


----------



## JoesMum

I spy with my little eye a shovel or spade


----------



## johnandjade

both


----------



## JoesMum

I should have said I spied a garden spade or shovel 

What do you spy?!


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my reluctant to tidy the house eye.... a novilty hat


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I should have said I spied a garden spade or shovel
> 
> What do you spy?!




... i would have took the pic outside lol


----------



## Momof4

I spy decorative suns you hang on a wall.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> decorative suns you hang on a wall.


This ain't the 70's woman!


----------



## johnandjade

..sorry it popped in my head lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine. Decorative on a wall. And that's my boy, (son).

I spy with my half opened eye, a green lawn!


----------



## JoesMum

I spy with my little eye a butterfly


----------



## spud's_mum

sorry for the bad quality it was moving too quickly lol


I spy with my little eye...
A gerbil cage


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fine. Decorative on a wall. And that's my boy, (son).
> View attachment 137037
> I spy with my half opened eye, a green lawn!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 137043
> 
> View attachment 137044


I was thinking along these lines…


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was thinking along these lines…
> View attachment 137045



Love it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Love it!


I call HIPPIE!!!! LOL


----------



## Elohi

So what are we spying?


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah! What are we spying ?


----------



## DawnH

YEA! What's the latest spy?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 137043
> 
> View attachment 137044


Kathy we be waitin' on a spy from you. Hello. (Kids likely have taken her phone)


----------



## Momof4

It's not my turn! 
Someone spied a gerbil cage!


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137042
> 
> sorry for the bad quality it was moving too quickly lol
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye...
> A gerbil cage


----------



## DawnH

Ah yes, Kathy is right. Gerbil cage. Alas, I only have a ferret cage. *sigh*

I'm out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> So what are we spying?



a gerbil cage


----------



## Momof4

DawnH said:


> Ah yes, Kathy is right. Gerbil cage. Alas, I only have a ferret cage. *sigh*
> 
> I'm out.




Use it! It's been to long!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, wish that I only could!!! I loves me some good smoked meat!!


Lol, meat


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> Lol, meat


Where is RST when you need him ? But I'll be good !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine! I'll fill in as needed Gpa


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

this one is better !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 137100
> this one is better !


Here's a new one:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's a new one:
> View attachment 137102
> 
> View attachment 137103


 
Thinking technically that's not “new"!

(We keep this up and we may get a request to go back to our mammary shout outs!)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thinking technically that's not “new"!
> 
> (We keep this up and we may get a request to go back to our mammary shout outs!)


Why all I'm talking about isn't tort food . Have a great day Cowboy !


----------



## DawnH

I spy a green SUV

(MY GAWD I AM HORRIBLE AT THIS GAME!!)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Great looking cabinet !


----------



## DawnH

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great looking cabinet !



Thank you, sir! I was not thrilled with the (crazy expensive) ferret cages I was finding after my daughter rescued the ferret so I bought a $50 solid wood entertainment system and made my own.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great looking cabinet !



Indeed, but a pretty strange-looking "gerbil."


----------



## JAYGEE

DawnH said:


> I spy a green SUV
> 
> (MY GAWD I AM HORRIBLE AT THIS GAME!!)
> 
> View attachment 137112


That is freaking cool!


----------



## JAYGEE

I have a pic of a black SUV.


----------



## DawnH

Yvonne G said:


> Indeed, but a pretty strange-looking "gerbil."



Indeed! Kathy told me to use it since it has been so long...lol. I guess he is just a really long gerbil...?


----------



## DawnH

JAYGEE said:


> I have a pic of a black SUV.



EVERYONE does, that is why I went with green...lol (Now we will all be sitting here another hour.)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

i spy a wind up alarm clock


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy Batman.


----------



## dmmj

I am batman.


----------



## Killerrookie

Do these count?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Indeed, but a pretty strange-looking "gerbil."


Gerbil I thought it looked like a funny tort !


----------



## JAYGEE

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 137127
> View attachment 137128
> 
> Do these count?


Yes, what do you spy?


----------



## Killerrookie

I spy a female model.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

yes


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I spy a tortoise rug !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tortoise hair piece?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Internet pics now allowed?
Good, because I haven't got most of the USA stuff, but can get it all on the net.
Hurray!


----------



## Yvonne G

No. Those guys cheated!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So surely I can cheat too, at least once or twice as they got away with it?
Cheating is pretty much acceptable in Moroccan culture anyway.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> No. Those guys cheated!


But with us entering into an election year I thought “cheating" was okay.


----------



## NicoleB26

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But with us entering into an election year I thought “cheating" was okay.


Hahahaha!! Too funny!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But with us entering into an election year I thought “cheating" was okay.


ha de ha ha.


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But with us entering into an election year I thought “cheating" was okay.



Only for the progressives....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

After all, this is a thread about spying, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Huh?
> View attachment 137180


And France.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And France.


Of course. The French are our friends!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, dear, i think we're gonna get told off in a minute.
I like spies, necessary for good business.


----------



## leigti

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I spy a tortoise rug !


Nobody has a tortoise rug? I admit I've never seen one but there's got to be one out there somewhere.


----------



## N2TORTS

How about a CherryHead Blanket?....


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm JEALOUS right now JD UGHHH!! Where did you get that? It's hard to find tortoise related stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not really a 'rug' per se, but you DO wipe your feet on it:




I spy with my already-gone-shopping eye a red velour sofa pillow.


----------



## N2TORTS

Killerrookie said:


> I'm JEALOUS right now JD UGHHH!! Where did you get that? It's hard to find tortoise related stuff.


Well...KR .. our home is a bonanza of tortoise goodies .....and I mean everywhere!!!!.....
In the last 5 years chatting in here I have made some wonderful friends and contacts....some who have made special goodies for me thru out the years. The blanket was an X mas gift from my Aunt few years back ......
Here a couple other ultra cool things .. from a special friends ...
Tortoise Cove ....has it's very own book...!


----------



## Momof4

My app is so slow! 
I'm always behind!


----------



## Momof4

Red sofa pillow anyone?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Red sofa pillow anyone?


Velour. That's some kind of fabric in hippie stores made into skirts, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here's one.


I spy a Digestive biscuit.


----------



## N2TORTS

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Velour. That's some kind of fabric in hippie stores made into skirts, right?


Don't tell the bunny that.....


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here's one.
> View attachment 137198
> 
> I spy a Digestive biscuit.


What is that?


----------



## Killerrookie

leigti said:


> What is that?


Pillow duh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There we go, the great divide.
Well, we get them in Britain, Spain and Morocco, probably elsewhere, so I'll wait a bit before doing another.


----------



## leigti

Killerrookie said:


> Pillow duh.


What is the digestive biscuit?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There we go, the great divide.
> Well, we get them in Britain, Spain and Morocco, probably elsewhere, so I'll wait a bit before doing another.



Do I need to Google it or will Siri know? 

Hold on I'll ask her.


----------



## Momof4

Anyone have these?


----------



## Tom

Momof4 said:


> Do I need to Google it or will Siri know?
> 
> Hold on I'll ask her.



Ask Siri "What does the fox say?"


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> No. Those guys cheated!


Sorry I didn't mean to " cheat " ! But will do better next time !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> Ask Siri "What does the fox say?"


I did…all I can say now is, “WHAT THE .... WAS THAT?"


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I did…all I can say now is, “WHAT THE .... WAS THAT?"



Ask any child 12 or under.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I did…all I can say now is, “WHAT THE .... WAS THAT?"


----------



## Killerrookie

AbdullaAli said:


>


That's so old man. It's older than me


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> What is the digestive biscuit?



I don't know about the "digestive" part, but a biscuit is a cookie.


----------



## Tom

Killerrookie said:


> That's so old man. It's older than me



"Old" is such a relative term my young friend. Youth is wasted on the young...

Time and age WILL change your perspective.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As life is wasted on the living?


----------



## Tom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As life is wasted on the living?



Possibly, but having never been dead, I have no perspective on that. (Well at least I have no conscious memory of ever being dead...)

On the other hand, I _was_ once young...


----------



## Momof4

Tom said:


> Ask any child 12 or under.




Any child or my husband! We do it in the car all the time!


----------



## Tom

Momof4 said:


> Any child or my husband! We do it in the car all the time!




Whoa! TMI!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> Possibly, but having never been dead, I have no perspective on that. (Well at least I have no conscious memory of ever being dead...)
> 
> On the other hand, I _was_ once young...


Well, thankfully I was never young, but technically I was dead on two occasions.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Any child or my husband! We do it in the car all the time!


So are we now trying to spy Kathy and hubby getting private grownup time in the car?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Digestive biscuits.
Where are all the Europeans, if the other's can't find them?
Oh well, in the interests of the game, how about a Harry Potter Book?
(not movie).


----------



## jaizei

I spy a tabletop game.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> View attachment 137229
> 
> 
> I spy a tabletop game.


 What's a tabletop game?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> What's a tabletop game?


Monopoly, Clue, you know like a board game…


----------



## JoesMum

Take your pick

I spy a webcam


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> What's a tabletop game?



What Ken said; it's just more inclusive to the 'boardless' brethren of board games.


----------



## johnandjade

don't know if this'll count but used my old phone as a webcam before...


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> don't know if this'll count but used my old phone as a webcam before...
> View attachment 137438
> View attachment 137439


So you spy...


----------



## johnandjade

yey  i spy a D.I.Y project in progress! 

...we are making a 'prototype' build for fidos new table out of lego lol


----------



## tortdad

I spy a selfie of someone enjoying a cup of coffee or tea.


----------



## Yvonne G

I really, really DON'T like coffee, but you insisted:


----------



## Yvonne G

I won't take someone else's turn. I just wanted to inject a bit of humor into our blah Sunday.


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I really, really DON'T like coffee, but you insisted:
> 
> View attachment 137452


Best. Comment. Ever.


----------



## Elohi

Too little sleep, not enough coffee yet, haven't even done my chores yet... 
Uhhhh good morning TFO lol.


----------



## Elohi

Somewhere there is a picture of me holding up an carafe like I'm wishing for the last drop, which I was because I drank the entire thing and needed more LOL. I'll see if I can find it. My friend in Missouri took the picture back when I was going to school full time with two little kids. I kind of needed coffee. Hahaha


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I really, really DON'T like coffee, but you insisted:
> 
> View attachment 137452


AWESOMEST THING IVE SEEN TODAY.


----------



## Tom

Well tortdad said "someone _enjoying_ a cup of coffee...", so I think we have to eliminate Yvonne here.

Elohi, what do you spy?


----------



## Elohi

I spy a chest or trunk.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I spy a chest or trunk.





I spy honey.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 137459
> 
> I spy honey.


I am in no way shape or form going to take a selfie, but I've been told by a few that I'm a real “honey"!


----------



## Elohi




----------



## JoesMum

I spy an aquarium tank with fish in it


----------



## JoesMum

Except I have been beaten to it 

What do you spy @Elohi?


----------



## Elohi

I spy a tortoise supply box, shelf, or storage area.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine off to the barn for a picture while down there, I'm hoping nobody beats me to it.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fine off to the barn for a picture while down there, I'm hoping nobody beats me to it.


I can't be bothered to race out to my garage at this time of day. I'm enjoying an 8.30pm glass of red wine


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

you were meaning something like this,yes?


----------



## Elohi

Yep, Ken, what do you spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a non-wilted potted outdoor plant.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

I spy a farmers market or roadside fruit/vegetable stand.


----------



## JoesMum

Elohi said:


> I spy a farmers market or roadside fruit/vegetable stand.


Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Yvonne G

This might be cheating:







This is from when Steven, Irene and I went to Oregon. The's steven with the red sleeves and Maggie with the long hair.

I spy with my needing-a-nap- little eye, a crocheted afghan sitting over the back of a sofa/couch/divan/davenport!!


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> This might be cheating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from when Steven, Irene and I went to Oregon. The's steven with the red sleeves and Maggie with the long hair.
> 
> I spy with my needing-a-nap- little eye, a crocheted afghan sitting over the back of a sofa/couch/divan/davenport!!


Not cheating because it's your own picture.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> This might be cheating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from when Steven, Irene and I went to Oregon. The's steven with the red sleeves and Maggie with the long hair.
> 
> I spy with my needing-a-nap- little eye, a crocheted afghan sitting over the back of a sofa/couch/divan/davenport!!


Does this count:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

something like this?
(Beat by someone up too late!!!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What do you spy Abdulla?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What do you spy Abdulla?


Moisturizer.


----------



## JoesMum

I spy an aquarium tank with live fish in it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lights are off but the fish indeed live!
I spy a lawnmower in use…


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 137487
> View attachment 137488
> View attachment 137489
> 
> Lights are off but the fish indeed live!
> I spy a lawnmower in use…



You may need a selfie mowing


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> You may need a selfie mowing


Thought about that, using the cool feature of time delay picture taking but realized I wouldn't then have my earphones in serenading the countryside with my outlaw type music and scratched that idea. I did, however, luck out alittle. The mower started overheating so it's back in the garage where it belongs and it's the old, “hit the showers, cowboy!" For me.


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thought about that, using the cool feature of time delay picture taking but realized I wouldn't then have my earphones in serenading the countryside with my outlaw type music and scratched that idea. I did, however, luck out alittle. The mower started overheating so it's back in the garage where it belongs and it's the old, “hit the showers, cowboy!" For me.



So do you wanna spy something else, or let another whole day pass.


----------



## leigti

Somebody just go take a picture of their tortoise grazing. I told my Russian to do that she just looked at me and walked away.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Let see if any are out yet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

None of mine are out yet. Must still be too hot. Fine. I spy a rock.


----------



## DawnH

Lawn mower.

I spy a pink flamingo.


----------



## DawnH

Cowboy_Ken said:


> None of mine are out yet. Must still be too hot. Fine. I spy a rock.



GAWD BLESSED!!! Not fast enough!!! I HAVE NO ROCK.


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go a rock ! I spy a rose .


----------



## leigti

DawnH said:


> GAWD BLESSED!!! Not fast enough!!! I HAVE NO ROCK.


This is what you get when you dig in my yard. I spy a chicken


----------



## mike taylor

Too late we are looking for a rose .


----------



## Tom

Pink Flamingo AND a rock or three.


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Here you go a rock ! I spy a rose .


Darn it, I ran out there and took pictures and you beat me to it. I don't have a rose anywhere.


----------



## Tom

D'oh! Too late.


----------



## mike taylor

What's going on here ?


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> Pink Flamingo AND a rock or three.
> 
> 
> View attachment 137552


Show off


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

That's a special "Niel Diamond" rose too!

I spy a swimming pool.


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> View attachment 137555


Oh, just rub it in. What do you spy?


----------



## mike taylor

That will do spy something .


----------



## leigti

I spy a chicken again. Unless somebody already found one of those two.


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a floating pool raft.


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go ! I spy a old milk container .


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> View attachment 137557


 Do you train chicken too? I am out, I don't have an old milk container.


----------



## mike taylor

This is what I'm looking for.


----------



## DawnH

I spy a calico cat.

(If Tom has one I quit!)


----------



## DawnH

Ugh. Sorry about how large my photos are. 

I hate my phone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> Ugh. Sorry about how large .


I get that too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No calico cats here. We only have males and calicoes are a female specific pattern.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How about s tabby ish cat eating something it caught in the pasture?


----------



## leigti

DawnH said:


> I spy a calico cat.
> 
> (If Tom has one I quit!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 137560


Nobody else has found a milk container yet. And I'm sure Tom does have a calico cat, or at least a picture of one somewhere


----------



## DawnH

leigti said:


> Nobody else has found a milk container yet. And I'm sure Tom does have a calico cat, or at least a picture of one somewhere



My pic has the milk container!! WHOO HOO!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> My pic has the milk container!! MOO MOO!


The tabbyish cat finished the rodent and headed back for more so mines no good.


----------



## leigti

DawnH said:


> My pic has the milk container!! WHOO HOO!


Oh, sorry. You're right I will open my eye. It is a very nice milk container at that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Oh, sorry. You're right I will open my eye. It is a very nice milk container at that


I don't know that it's a milk container as much as a piece of decoration. LOL, wow, I've become a brat!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I don't know that it's a milk container as much as a piece of decoration. LOL, wow, I've become a brat!


He did not specify that it had to be currently used as a milk container.


----------



## leigti

OK, now we are looking for a calico cat. If you change your mind and decide you want to spy a red tabby or brown tabby I could find one of those.


----------



## Tom

leigti said:


> Do you train chicken too? I am out, I don't have an old milk container.


 Yep. Chickens are easy to train. Fun too.


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> Yep. Chickens are easy to train. Fun too.


When I tell people how smart my chickens are they think I'm crazy. But they have a lot more personality than I thought they would. If they want a handful of grain they knock on my door. Here they are looking in at me expectantly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tom said:


> That's a special "Niel Diamond" rose too!
> 
> I spy a swimming pool.




cracklin' rosie


----------



## Tom

Meet Vixen Diamond, my Daughter's cat.


----------



## Tom

You don't have to quit Dawn...

I spy a German Shepard!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm out all I have is bulldogs .


----------



## leigti

There's one down the street but I would be risking my life to get close enough to get a picture of it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Here they are looking in at me expectantly.
> View attachment 137567


And crapping where ever they please.


----------



## johnandjade

i know it dont count as aspy but thought i'd share... my 3 dogs all sadly missed



left to right; zimba the pup, max the dad and petra the mum 




zimba got big!


----------



## DawnH

Tom said:


> You don't have to quit Dawn...
> 
> I spy a German Shepard!



Awww. Sorry I missed this. I have plenty of pics (and sadly, we found our guy had passed away in his sleep the morning of the 4th. We're still all in shock.)


----------



## DawnH

I spy a heart...

*sniff*


----------



## DawnH

johnandjade said:


> i know it dont count as aspy but thought i'd share... my 3 dogs all sadly missed
> View attachment 137578
> 
> 
> left to right; zimba the pup, max the dad and petra the mum
> 
> 
> View attachment 137579
> 
> zimba got big!



They absolutely count. What beautiful babies!! Do you want to pick the next thing johnandjade?


----------



## johnandjade

DawnH said:


> Awww. Sorry I missed this. I have plenty of pics (and sadly, we found our guy had passed away in his sleep the morning of the 4th. We're still all in shock.)





sorry to hear that  they truly are part of the family. you can pic the next spy, your pic is nicer


----------



## DawnH

johnandjade said:


> sorry to hear that  they truly are part of the family. you can pic the next spy, your pic is nicer



How about we both pick a heart in honor of our babies? 

(I am gonna go weep into my coffee now...)


----------



## johnandjade

heart it is. hope you feel better soon, thoughts are with you


----------



## Yvonne G

Calico cat, huh? You'd think that one would be pretty easy.


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Here you go ! I spy a old milk container .


Hahaha. I spy my little butt nuggets head in your pool


----------



## tortdad

Here's your heart. 

I spy a TFO member jumping in a puddle.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> View attachment 137602
> 
> 
> Here's your heart.
> 
> I spy a TFO member jumping in a puddle.


HAHAHAHA the visions running through my head right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> jumping in a puddle.


What's a puddle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What's a puddle?


Noun, " Clay and sand mixed with water and used as a watertight covering for embankments".
Not sure we'll get a photo of that though.


----------



## spud's_mum

Best I could do for puddle lol I sprayed the hose to make one 

I spy koi carp


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My neighbour used to keep Koi carp and get very upset when I took up my new hobby.
Heron breeding.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My neighbour used to keep Koi carp and get very upset when I took up my new hobby.
> Heron breeding.


Haha. 

My neighbour has a pond! No koi though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mine neither now.......


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go ! I spy a airplane !
Picture taken at the San Antonio zoo .


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

I spy a puzzle, incomplete or complete.


----------



## jaizei

you beat me by seconds, Monica.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 137625
> 
> View attachment 137627


A scene from Jurassic World! 
Is the plane bombing the dinos?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I spy a coiled bulb.


----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> View attachment 137625
> 
> View attachment 137627




love the action shot!


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spy a coiled bulb.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spy a coiled bulb.


----------



## bouaboua

Can this work?




I spy a iWatch.


----------



## mike taylor

Don't have a iwatch.


----------



## bouaboua

I also like to see who is in the latest high tech gadgetry? I don't have one also.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heck, I don't have a wrist watch. I used to carry a pocket watch …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heck, I don't have a wrist watch. I used to carry a pocket watch …


I still Do carry a pocket watch in my waistcoat.
No wrist watches, ever.


----------



## Jacqui

Boy I get the chance to get on so I can get things out of my photobucket, and darn if it is not something I have never even seen.


----------



## Elohi

No iwatch here either.


----------



## Elohi

There is a raspberry pi sitting here if you want something techy. 
View attachment 13764


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> There is a raspberry pi sitting here if you want something techy.
> View attachment 13764




I did not know raspberries could become Private Investigators...


----------



## bouaboua

I hope I'm not killing this thread with my request.....

Someone mush have an iWatch in the forum.............


----------



## LolaMyLove

Well its not an iwatch, but it's close. Sorry the best I can do . Any idea how to make the pictures smaller when uploading to taptalk?


----------



## Tom

Close enough. What do you spy LolaMyLove?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LolaMyLove said:


> View attachment 137645
> 
> but it's close.


Looks like you need a charge on that thing!


----------



## LolaMyLove

I spy teenagers eating all my food! Or your...


----------



## LolaMyLove

LolaMyLove said:


> I spy teenagers eating all my food! Or yours?...


----------



## LolaMyLove

See now I killed the game, I'm sure someone has pictures of their kids raiding the fridge. It's summer and our house is were all the kids hang out. I prefer it that way, at least I know what they are all doing... but feeding a heard of teenage boys is hard.


----------



## bouaboua

LolaMyLove said:


> See now I killed the game, I'm sure someone has pictures of their kids raiding the fridge. It's summer and our house is were all the kids hang out. I prefer it that way, at least I know what they are all doing... but feeding a heard of teenage boys is hard.


@Elohi you need to come to a rescue............I know you must have some photo for~ ~ ~


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

NO TEENS ALOUD here. At least until the grand kids are teens. Which I now realize the oldest will be next year technically speaking.


----------



## JoesMum

Next year I cease to have any teenagers as my baby will turn 20... I say baby, but he's 6'6"

He is home from university for the summer and the food bill has trebled!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Next year I cease to have any teenagers as my baby will turn 20... I say baby, but he's 6'6"
> 
> He is home from university for the summer and the food bill has trebled!



Yeah, so...where's his picture raiding the fridge?


----------



## DawnH

Does raiding the pantry count?

SO BUSTED. This is not one of my kids. This is my son's girlfriend who thinks she lives here... She's lucky she is so adorable.

I spy a tortoise garden.


----------



## bouaboua

How is this?




I spy a plate of home cooked steak.


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go home cooked steaks . I spy a fishing rod.


----------



## bouaboua

One of my........witch I have many, have not been use for a while now. Need to go fishing soon.




I spy a home made cake....


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> One of my........witch I have many, have not been use for a while now. Need to go fishing soon.
> 
> View attachment 137691
> 
> 
> I spy a home made cake....





I spy fruits and vegetables


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 137692
> 
> I spy fruits and vegetables


Looks go good my Friend.


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Looks go good my Friend.


Thanks Steven. You're such a nice member! They're one of my favorites. Really sugary and they have coconut in them


----------



## bouaboua

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks Steven. You're such a nice member! They're one of my favorites. Really sugary and they have coconut in them


Hahahah!!!

Sugary and coconut are the key for delicious sweets. Should be good with a cup Arabic coffee you show us before.


----------



## Yvonne G

Fruit:




and vegetables:




I spy with my totally-stuffed-because-I-ate-too-much-creme-brulee-cheesecake little eye, a pole lamp!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Fruit:
> 
> View attachment 137695
> 
> 
> and vegetables:
> 
> View attachment 137694
> 
> 
> I spy with my totally-stuffed-because-I-ate-too-much-creme-brulee-cheesecake little eye, a pole lamp!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


>



(Well, I DID save the last bite for Misty)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

thought you said bus stop. I sold my pole lamp when they were no longer in style …back in'78 I think it was…
The Brady Bunch had one in Mike's, (Mr. Brady's) home office.


----------



## N2TORTS

bouaboua said:


> One of my........witch I have many, have not been use for a while now. Need to go fishing soon.
> 
> View attachment 137691
> 
> 
> I spy a home made cake....





bouaboua said:


> One of my........witch I have many, have not been use for a while now. Need to go fishing soon.
> 
> View attachment 137691
> 
> 
> I spy a home made cake....


" RIP LIPS" ......


----------



## N2TORTS

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 137697
> thought you said bus stop. I sold my pole lamp when they were no longer in style …back in'78 I think it was…
> The Brady Bunch had one in Mike's, (Mr. Brady's) home office.


Yer never to Old Sir' .....


----------



## Elohi

We are on a pole lamp? Like a street lamp?


----------



## Elohi

Or like a house lamp?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Or like a house lamp?


I think like the Brady Bunch had. In the house type.


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy some tortoise art, like ceramic statues or planters.


----------



## bouaboua

My friend got this for me when she visited Paris. And not made in China.




I spy a mulberry on the tree. 


Can you see....I try to kill this thread! !


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think like the Brady Bunch had. In the house type.


I don't remember Brady Bunch very well. Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## bouaboua

Sorry. You are 7 minutes late................

Now someone show me some fresh mulberry on the tree!!


----------



## JoesMum

bouaboua said:


> Sorry. You are 7 minutes late................
> 
> Now someone show me some fresh mulberry on the tree!!


Fruit on a tree... yes. Mulberries not a chance... not in this part of the world!


----------



## bouaboua

JoesMum said:


> Fruit on a tree... yes. Mulberries not a chance... not in this part of the world!


That is way I'm saying I try to kill this thread...........Hahahahaha.

But this is the season for fresh mulberries........Come-on Torts people! ! ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

* Waits for someone to photograph store bought mulberries in a tree - not that I can buy them either over here! *


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(Thinking it's too late on this side of the pond for any photos in the garden areas) just saying …

Soon, I spy the inside of my eyelids! !


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, so...where's his picture raiding the fridge?


He wasn't home. He was up in London for the day.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> * Waits for someone to photograph store bought mulberries in a tree - not that I can buy them either over here! *



this is going to be pretty difficult unless someone has saved a picture from last year. The mulberries haven't started to form yet.


----------



## Jacqui

We have had ripe mulberries on our trees for about a month now, so there are some out there.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. They are out there. As a fact........

Here are some mulberries.................




On my mulberry tree. Took the photo this morning...............



Let's make a little easier one........

I spy a broom.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

bouaboua said:


> Yes. They are out there. As a fact........
> 
> Here are some mulberries.................
> 
> View attachment 137763
> 
> 
> On my mulberry tree. Took the photo this morning...............
> View attachment 137764
> 
> 
> Let's make a little easier one........
> 
> I spy a broom.


Broom ? My wife says I don't understand or speak house work !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I spy a broom.


Oh the things I'm tempted to post. I'll simply say it's not here till after work.


----------



## johnandjade

not sure how it works, but we do have a broom! 

i spy with my dusty eye..... something taboo


----------



## Yvonne G

o-o-o-o-o..can't wait to see this one!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> o-o-o-o-o..can't wait to see this one!




call it a bday treat


----------



## mike taylor

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 137782
> 
> 
> not sure how it works, but we do have a broom!
> 
> i spy with my dusty eye..... something taboo


Man you're going to have to go deep south to find someone making out with their sister . hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How's this? (Of course it's not mine. Too taboo for this tortoise rancher!)!


----------



## mike taylor

Will this work ? It's a three eyed tortoise .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a Clovis point arrowhead…


----------



## mike taylor

Really weed killer ? I had a three eyed tortoise .


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm in Clovis, but I don't know what a point arrowhead is. And your weed killer picture was pretty inventive. It certainly IS taboo to kill weeds in the tortoise yard. I mean, REALLY!!!


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Will this work ? It's a three eyed tortoise .




looks like its either real smart, or has had a nasty accident at work and should call a lawyer get a claim in! 

(im straight onto google now to do some homework on em  )


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhahhaahhh!! googled it and, urban dictionary 3eyed turtle pops up lol


----------



## mike taylor

So did I beat out the weed killer ? Haha


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> So did I beat out the weed killer ? Haha




yeah i would say you win that one for sure lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm in Clovis, but I don't know what a point arrowhead is.


From that Internet Machine thing “Wikipedia"
Clovis points are the characteristically-fluted projectile points associated with the North American Clovis culture. They date to the Paleoindian period around 13,500 years ago. Clovis fluted points are named after the city of Clovis, New Mexico, where examples were first found in 1929.
I know them by the tool that they are. I first struggled for about a year flaking some real basic points, then a friend/mentor taught me Clovis Point flaking and I've never looked back.


----------



## N2TORTS

Do you see it ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

N2TORTS said:


> Do you see it ?


See what? And what does Mike pick, (other than his nose)?


----------



## Momof4

N2TORTS said:


> Do you see it ?




Is that an arrowhead laying in the dirt JD?


----------



## mike taylor

Looks like a root in the shape of an arrow head .


----------



## Yvonne G

I see something just to the right of the melon. Looks sort of like a baby RF tortoise???


----------



## Tom

N2TORTS said:


> Do you see it ?



I see some peppers I'd like to eat on a cheese burger and some weeds I'd like to feed to a tortoise.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Darn, my husband had a large arrowhead collection, but I'm stuck at the library for the next hour.


----------



## N2TORTS

Well...Momz ...sorta~


----------



## LolaMyLove

take your pic...
I spy with my tired little eyes a tortoiseshell kitty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What happened to the melon/pepper picture?


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What happened to the melon/pepper picture?



Not sure! I did not see that lizard in the pic!


----------



## Tom

Is this "Tortoise Shell"?

If yes, I spy a dog toy.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, Tom...THIS is a tortoiseshell kitty:


----------



## Yvonne G

Because it's my birthday, I'll give Tom the credit and spy with my stuffed full of too much lunch eye, a toy dog!


----------



## Momof4

I spy a pine cone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 137916
> 
> 
> I spy a pine cone!



LOL! Not a dog toy...a toy dog! Silly girl. Trix are for kids!

(I know...I know...you're gonna' tell me you've spied a dog toy with your dyslexic eye!)


----------



## Momof4

So sorry!! I was wondering why no one posted!! I'm lame!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> View attachment 137884
> 
> 
> Is this "Tortoise Shell"?
> 
> If yes, I spy a dog toy.


Kathy, Tom said dog toy. You know Yvonne is getting older, right?


----------



## Momof4

Your right!! I'm not dyslexic!!

I still spy a pine cone!!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kathy, Tom said dog toy. You know Yvonne is getting older, right?


But Tom's cat wasn't a tortoise shell. So it doesn't matter what he said


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kathy's up if she still is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nuh uh...The last spied was a toy dog. No one has posted that one yet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> View attachment 137884
> 
> 
> Is this "Tortoise Shell"?
> 
> If yes, I spy a dog toy.


----------



## Yvonne G

But the next one down, I showed my torty Molly and also spied a toy dog.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh wow, Ken...I just went back and re-read Tom's post and I guess I need to apologize to mom of 4. Tom DID say dog toy. So it was MY dyslexic eye, not hers. Pine cone it is!!! Sorry Kathy. I guess you're not lame after all.


----------



## Yvonne G

On that note, I'll take my birthday body to bed. See you all on the flip side.


----------



## Alana

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh wow, Ken...I just went back and re-read Tom's post and I guess I need to apologize to mom of 4. Tom DID say dog toy. So it was MY dyslexic eye, not hers. Pine cone it is!!! Sorry Kathy. I guess you're not lame after all.



Trust me Yvonne, I had to re-read it to figure it out lol!!


----------



## JoesMum

In that case 


I spy a teddy bear


----------



## tortdad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Broom ? My wife says I don't understand or speak house work !


You were looking for a picture of my wife's car


----------



## tortdad

That's easy, I have a house full of midgets


----------



## tortdad

Give me a few mins to think of something good. I ran off and got a pic of a bear without thinking ahead.


----------



## Yvonne G

Alana said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks!


----------



## tortdad

I spy a current picture (meaning you've got to go and do this now not and old pic from God knows when) of a receipt showing you've bought movie tickets... A dinner reservation... Flowers... Something showing you're going to take your significant other on a date night.


----------



## tortdad

No romantics here. Buy yourself some flowers or movie ticket then. Go on, treat yourself....you deserve it

Most of us do anyways. I'm not going to name names but if you think I'm talking about you then I improbably am, lol. If the shoe fits!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> No romantics here!


My attorney says to save it for the courtroom.


----------



## Momof4

I'm searching for something!


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> No romantics here. Buy yourself some flowers or movie ticket then. Go on, treat yourself....you deserve it
> 
> Most of us do anyways. I'm not going to name names but if you think I'm talking about you then I improbably am, lol. If the shoe fits!


Is the dinner receipt from Monday night count? Irene and I went for steak for dinner Monday night because I been out for so long, She had couple of mango flavor margarita I have none because I have to drive.

We had a good time. 

I have only the bill, no reservation on Monday night....................


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> Is the dinner receipt from Monday night count? Irene and I went for steak for dinner Monday night because I been out for so long, She had couple of mango flavor margarita I have none because I have to drive.
> 
> We had a good time.
> 
> I have only the bill, no reservation on Monday night....................



Post I up and we'll count it. It's within 48 hours but since it's an old receipt and not a new one you need to give her an extra hug and kiss and maybe a cup of coffee or something.


----------



## Momof4

Did anyone post one? The app is slow for me. 
I have a watch receipt from 03.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Post I up and we'll count it. It's within 48 hours but since it's an old receipt and not a new one you need to give her an extra hug and kiss and maybe a cup of coffee or something.


Here you go. 

July 6th 9:08pm 




Sorry for only Black Angus. 

I spy a Honeymoon photo, NOT by the beach.


----------



## JoesMum

bouaboua said:


> Here you go.
> 
> July 6th 9:08pm
> 
> View attachment 137974
> 
> 
> Sorry for only Black Angus.
> 
> I spy a Honeymoon photo, NOT by the beach.


Oh crikey. My honeymoon was so long ago I would have to go in the roof to find any photos! 25 years in September!


----------



## bouaboua

JoesMum said:


> Oh crikey. My honeymoon was so long ago I would have to go in the roof to find any photos! 25 years in September!


That is the spirit............ rekindle the fire~~~~


----------



## JoesMum

No fires rekindling until Andy Murray's tennis quarter final is done


----------



## tortdad

The wife and I never got a honeymoon


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> The wife and I never got a honeymoon


I hope your wife not in the forum or reading this thread.....You owe her a big time ! ! ! ! ! ! ! I hope I did not get you in trouble~~


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> I hope your wife not in the forum or reading this thread.....You owe her a big time ! ! ! ! ! ! ! I hope I did not get you in trouble~~


Nope, she's never logged on Despite my many attempts to get her to sign up.


----------



## tortdad

Okay here you go. The wife says we did go on a honeymoon. Right after we got married we took the family to Disneyland. I didn't count it as a honeymoon because we took the kids but she counts it so that's all that matters. We left 3 days after getting married and stayed for a week.


----------



## Momof4

She could be lurking


----------



## tortdad

Since we're on the picture theme.......

I spy a current picture of a TFO member AND an old picture of you as a baby or little kid.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> Okay here you go. The wife says we did go on a honeymoon. Right after we got married we took the family to Disneyland. I didn't count it as a honeymoon because we took the kids but she counts it so that's all that matters. We left 3 days after getting married and stayed for a week.
> View attachment 137982




That baby is adorable!!!


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> That baby is adorable!!!


Thanks. He was 9months in that pic and had just learned to walk. Here is is just the other day




His little brother is 2-1/2 now


----------



## Momof4

Let me think a minute.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a wedding photo.


----------



## JoesMum

My in laws... Ours are in the roof... It's a long story


----------



## JoesMum

I spy a tennis shoe


----------



## bouaboua

JoesMum said:


> No fires rekindling until Andy Murray's tennis quarter final is done


Only a few days away right?...........So gathering some firewood from the


tortdad said:


> Okay here you go. The wife says we did go on a honeymoon. Right after we got married we took the family to Disneyland. I didn't count it as a honeymoon because we took the kids but she counts it so that's all that matters. We left 3 days after getting married and stayed for a week.
> View attachment 137982


This is a very nice "Honeymoon" photo. I like it! ! ! ! !

Love is everywhere! ! ! ! ! LIKE IT! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy someone wearing high heels.


----------



## johnandjade

i dont know how you ladies can walk in these lol


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my disturbed eye... a chess board


----------



## tortdad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 137993
> 
> 
> i dont know how you ladies can walk in these lol


Epic!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 137993
> 
> 
> i dont know how you ladies can walk in these lol


Now I must remove this thread from my “subscribed threads" !


----------



## johnandjade

just aswell that i was at work the other day when bakkini came up!


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now I must remove this thread from my “subscribed threads" !


I'm with you Ken, I'm with you~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## bouaboua

johnandjade said:


> just aswell that i was at work the other day when bakkini came up!


Here goes my lunch~ ~ ~


----------



## JAYGEE

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 137993
> 
> 
> i dont know how you ladies can walk in these lol


You sir, just won the internet!


----------



## Elohi

Hahahahaha. All caught up now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 137985
> 
> View attachment 137986
> 
> 
> Let me think a minute.



Why Kathy, you haven't changed a bit!!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 137993
> 
> 
> i dont know how you ladies can walk in these lol



Yipes!!! My Eyes!!!! My Eyes!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 137985
> 
> View attachment 137986
> 
> 
> Let me think a minute.


 Both beautiful! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Where is the chess board???????

It will b better if you have some chess on it also.............


----------



## mike taylor

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 137993
> 
> 
> i dont know how you ladies can walk in these lol


Good god man ! What are you thinking ?!


----------



## JoesMum

It's a travel set, but it is a chess board. 
I spy a suitcase


----------



## johnandjade

any excuse to embarrass myself im on it lol


----------



## mike taylor

Here is my buddy's suitcase. I spy a lady in high hills ! Please !


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Here is my buddy's suitcase. I spy a lady in high hills ! Please !





... now where does jade keep that make up?? lol


----------



## bouaboua

johnandjade said:


> ... now where does jade keep that make up?? lol


Here goes my dinner......Mercy, Mercy. Having mercy PLEASE....................................


----------



## Moozillion

OH.MY.GAWD...


----------



## mike taylor

None of you ladies have high-heeled shoes?


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> Here is my buddy's suitcase. I spy a lady in high hills ! Please !


High heels ! Spell check!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> High heels ! Spell check!



Nothing cute I hate heels!!


----------



## robandcole

I spy sulcata poo fresh poo


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes!!! My Eyes!!!! My Eyes!!!!


\


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> \





luckily for the neighbours we stay in a top floor flat and they are in 2floor houses out of eye shot lol. ugly naked guy is a pretty accurate comparison though lol


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> luckily for the neighbours we stay in a top floor flat and they are in 2floor houses out of eye shot lol. ugly naked guy is a pretty accurate comparison though lol



oops.  I completely forgot about ugly naked guy. Phoebe's reaction is what popped into my head.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> oops.  I completely forgot about ugly naked guy. Phoebe's reaction is what popped into my head.




its still right on the money lol.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Sorry that's as high as I go....

I spy with my needed a pedicure eye a freshly hatched reptile other then a tortoise...


----------



## mike taylor

Those are platforms not high heels!


----------



## tortdad

LolaMyLove said:


> View attachment 138063
> 
> Sorry that's as high as I go....
> 
> I spy with my needed a pedicure eye a freshly hatched reptile other then a tortoise...


 Not going to count. Them ain't high heels my dear.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Not going to count. Them ain't high heels my dear.


I say they are high enough.


----------



## Momof4

Those might be a wedge but who cares! Let's keep playing!!


----------



## Elohi

Yes, what are we spying?


----------



## JoesMum

Elohi said:


> Yes, what are we spying?


This....


LolaMyLove said:


> I spy with my needed a pedicure eye a freshly hatched reptile other then a tortoise...


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

Oops


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138130


Have to be other then tortoise my Lady. 




LolaMyLove said:


> View attachment 138063
> 
> Sorry that's as high as I go....
> 
> I spy with my needed a pedicure eye a freshly hatched reptile other then a tortoise...


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> Have to be other then tortoise my Lady.


Lol. I'm reading through squinted eyes. Oops lol. 
Disregard hahaha do not spy a healthy snack!


----------



## bouaboua

I think it is time for all of us to go to bed. 

I spy a sweet dream for all TFO member. 

I will continue to spy tomorrow........................


----------



## JoesMum

bouaboua said:


> I think it is time for all of us to go to bed.
> 
> I spy a sweet dream for all TFO member.
> 
> I will continue to spy tomorrow........................


Not all of us! Some of us have only just got up for the day. It's a bright, fresh Thursday morning, 7.20am, here!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

12:05 Thursday am here.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Alright I killed another one, so I'll make it easier this time. 
I spy a hobby that makes you relax....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can't take a picture of that, but I am smiling now.


----------



## johnandjade

the 'spare room' ... aka, my dvd collection. love my films me  

....and old computer games



i spy with my square eye...... a collection/horde


----------



## JoesMum

Everything you never wanted to know about Luton Town FC ... and a stamp collection.

I spy with my "I have learned to live with it" eye... a DAB radio


----------



## tortdad

I wish I had a picture of my garage right now.


----------



## mike taylor

What is a dab radio?


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> What is a dab radio?



Digital Audio Broadcasting


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> What is a dab radio?


A radio that works on a digital signal

Not one that can only do FM, AM and Long Wave


----------



## mike taylor

OK thanks . Nope don't have one . I have satellite radio in my truck .


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> OK thanks . Nope don't have one . I have satellite radio in my truck .


Satellite receives a digital signal, doesn't it? Just like satellite tv


----------



## tortdad

JoesMum said:


> A radio that works on a digital signal
> 
> Not one that can only do FM, AM and Long Wave





mike taylor said:


> OK thanks . Nope don't have one . I have satellite radio in my truck .


 I have a Damn radio in my truck


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> OK thanks . Nope don't have one . I have satellite radio in my truck .


 That's basically the U.S. Version of DAB. It's a little different but same theory, music via satellite


----------



## JoesMum

So a digital or satellite radio...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I have a Damn radio in my truck


I have a cassette/radio in my truck


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have a cassette/radio in my truck


Does it receive a satellite signal?

Will change in 20 mins if no joy on spying a digital or satellite radio


----------



## JoesMum

As Chair of Governors, I'm on duty at a Sports awards evening shortly, so I will now spy... ANY RADIO... so I can go shake hands a lot!


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138231


TURN UP OUTLAW COUNTRY!!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138231


That's a good station


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> TURN UP OUTLAW COUNTRY!!!!!


I much prefer Lithium lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> TURN UP OUTLAW COUNTRY!!!!!


Channel 063
Mojo can be a little rough for the kids, but hell, better they hear it from Mojo and you, then out on the streets …


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> That's a good station


I spy a tortoise hiding really well.


----------



## tortdad

Hidden box turtle


----------



## tortdad

I spy a remote control toy


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138231




I love my XM Radio!! Every year when the subscription starts to expire my husband always rethinks it! He waits until the last day or even lets it run out and when they call us and beg for us to stay he always gets a special rate 
It helps because we have it for 2 cars and the whole house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I thought sirius radio bought out xm, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Until recently, I'd been a lifer with them. First year available, I researched it, made my case, and got one for a main Christmas gift. Back then you purchased both the radio and the subscription. Recently I've cancelled my service and they try to get me back with offers of $20 for 6 months. That and they've sent me so many free receivers that I've a box full somewhere. LOL.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I thought sirius radio bought out xm, right?


Yeah, they call it Sirius/XM.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

tortdad said:


> I spy a remote control toy


Does a wii remote count ? Lol


----------



## tortdad

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Does a wii remote count ? Lol


No. Got to be like a car or helicopter or something


----------



## Abdulla6169

I spy Nutella.


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a multi-sprayer hose attachment. To be used to water tortoise food, obviously...


----------



## Momof4

I spy a garage work bench.


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go ! I spy a lawn mower .


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

i spy a flower


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go ! I spy a bird of prey .


----------



## mike taylor

@Momof4 was that a work bench or what ? I have to many tools . hahaha


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> @Momof4 was that a work bench or what ? I have to many tools . hahaha



Loved it!! I think you have our compressor we used to sell!


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a dog crate.


----------



## N2TORTS

Vrooommm......


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

I spy a fancy/unique clock.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Monica, you mean like this bookcase clock I'm selling?

https://www.worldsbest.com/lifestyl...outside=true&gclid=COSd_LOjz8YCFQ-IaQodogkC5A


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monica, you mean like this bookcase clock I'm selling?
> 
> https://www.worldsbest.com/lifestyl...outside=true&gclid=COSd_LOjz8YCFQ-IaQodogkC5A



That is fancy enough for me!!
What do you spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Momof4 some home baked treats : (


----------



## Elohi

Boom! Still warm!


----------



## Elohi

I spy an inspirational quote art piece or sign.


----------



## johnandjade

love this print, men of steel!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Momof4 some home baked treats : (



Next week, scouts honor!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Next week, scouts honor!!!


(Insert smiling heart here)


----------



## johnandjade

i spy a member taking a selfie while wareing a silly outfit our sporting silly make up


----------



## leigti

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 138304
> 
> 
> love this print, men of steel!


That is a cool picture. But it makes me almost nauseous looking at it, there's no way I can do that. That works for me as inspirational, what do you spy?


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> i spy a member taking a selfie while wareing a silly outfit our sporting silly make up



At no time have I felt such regret as now that I don't have a horse mask handy.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> At no time have I felt such regret as now that I don't have a horse mask handy.




...get the make up out and gjve us a paul stanly!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> ...get the make up out and gjve us a paul stanly!



Who? 

I'll take rockstars that peaked before I was alive for $200. 

LOL jk

Let's be realistic, if anything I'd go all glitter, Kesha like


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> i spy a member taking a selfie while wareing a silly outfit our sporting silly make up



(I sense a trend here)


----------



## johnandjade

how about a souvenir tshirt or something similar then?


----------



## leigti

johnandjade said:


> how about a souvenir tshirt or something similar then?


I'm looking for my Bruce Springsteen shirt…


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

Wait I'm confused, did I spy the right thing? Lol


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138310
> 
> View attachment 138311


You ROCK! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

You win Monica ! Spy something !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like that Monica's husband has a “piece of straw" in his mouth.


----------



## Elohi

I spy a personal good luck charm, unless it's obscene. No obscene good luck charms! Hahaha
I once had a boss..............probably not a forum appropriate story LOL.


----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> Wait I'm confused, did I spy the right thing? Lol




it defo counts!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

does this work?


----------



## bouaboua

I think so!

So what you spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Long neck lone star !


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Long neck lone star !



What is that?

Dude. You gotta stop spying obscure weird stuff that nobody has.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Long neck lone star !


Like the beer?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> What is that?
> 
> Dude. You gotta stop spying obscure weird stuff that nobody has.


All our Texas friends should have one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Like the beer?


Yes. 
Lone star beer-Bob Wills music!
I've got the Bob


----------



## Tom

I drink Mexican beer. Never heard of Lone Star Beer.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes.
> Lone star beer-Bob Wills music!
> I've got the Bob


Learn something........


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tom said:


> I drink Mexican beer. Never heard of Lone Star Beer.


I drank German beer and spoke German !
I drank bud and spoke English !
I'm afraid if I drank Mexican beer I'd speak Spanish and not understand my self !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> I drink Mexican beer. Never heard of Lone Star Beer.


You so know what I want to say here... You've met my relations, I'm just afraid not all would find the humor. LOL


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I know rice beer


----------



## bouaboua

I'm saving this picture..............Hahahahaha!!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I'm saving this picture..............Hahahahaha!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 138326


Hah


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You so know what I want to say here... You've met my relations, I'm just afraid not all would find the humor. LOL


@Tom did meet Chris's then girlfriend, now wife?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So no one has a Long Neck Lone Star? Wow. I'm half ashamed to come my Texas friends Texans now. I'm gonna call Huston radio stations and get the word out! 

New I spy with my Eye, a um, carton of almond juice. And don't ask if I mean almond milk, almonds don't have no teats!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You so know what I want to say here... You've met my relations, I'm just afraid not all would find the humor. LOL


But I'm home with my torts and my BUD !!!


----------



## Elohi

No beer or almond milk here. I won't have almond milk until grocery day (Sunday).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> No beer or almond milk here. I won't have almond milk until grocery day (Sunday).


Almond JUICE ! ! Ok I'll go in a different direction then...
Eye spy with my blood shot I's a piece of Asian art...


----------



## JoesMum

Does this elephant from India count?
We have all sorts of Asian art objects, but no actual pictures that I can think of


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 138331
> 
> Does this elephant from India count?
> We have all sorts of Asian art objects, but no actual pictures that I can think of


India is well Indian art as it were. So take a picture of a piece of your Asian art. Doesn't need to be a picture, it can be any Asian art piece...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Like this...

or even a tea set !


----------



## JoesMum

I forgot about this! It's only in our bedroom :redface:

I spy with my amnesia eye a silver cup or trophy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> I forgot about this! It's only in our bedroom :redface:


Typically your eyes are closed for the most part while in your bedroom. Your pick works , butttt, where did those elephants come free and the tops of the towers aren't very pagoda like. But we'll go with it.


----------



## JoesMum

India is in Asia last I heard. Asia isn't just China


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or Japan or any of the other island nations, both Koreas...


----------



## JoesMum

So does anyone spy a cup or trophy?


----------



## johnandjade

only got medals


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Almond JUICE ! ! Ok I'll go in a different direction then...
> Eye spy with my blood shot I's a piece of Asian art...


Should I post a selfie?


----------



## mike taylor

I have a Sobe ! No trophy!


----------



## Momof4

I spy catchup, mustard and mayo.


----------



## mike taylor

If you keep it between the mustard and mayo you won't look like ketchup. Driving 101 !


----------



## tortdad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 138304
> 
> 
> love this print, men of steel!


 I'm an iron worker so that's my favorite pic. Well, I use to be an iron worker before being promoted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

keeping it in the kitchen cause I'm hungry,(thank you-and I mean that) I spy measuring cups.


----------



## mike taylor

Will this work?


----------



## LolaMyLove

My measuring spoons are prettier [emoji13]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

LolaMyLove said:


> View attachment 138381
> 
> My measuring spoons are prettier [emoji13]


They are.
But isn't it a bit painful for the torts having spoon handles shoved up their behinds?


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are.
> But isn't it a bit painful for the torts having spoon handles shoved up their behinds?


Hahahahaah


----------



## mike taylor

You never know Adam they may like it . ha-ha


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You never know Adam they may like it . ha-ha


I have no intention of finding out.
Poor Tidgy!


----------



## LolaMyLove

So mike, what do you spy?


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor. What do you spy?


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a dog bone ! (Toy not dead dog bones)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I spy a dog bone ! (Toy not dead dog bones)


How about evil dog bone that injures people?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@spudthetortoise 


mike taylor said:


> I spy a dog bone ! (Toy not dead dog bones)


----------



## spud's_mum

mike taylor said:


> I spy a dog bone ! (Toy not dead dog bones)


 ... It tried to kill me so it's now in the bin... Lol


----------



## johnandjade

dog bone? please excuse the tort pellets


----------



## mike taylor

That will work !


----------



## mike taylor

What do you spy !


----------



## johnandjade

i spys wiff me little eyes...... an embarrassing photo!


----------



## dmmj

Here:


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ...butttt, where did those elephants come free and the tops of the towers aren't very pagoda like. But we'll go with it.



Well they are called "Asian Elephants". I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> Well they are called "Asian Elephants". I'm just sayin'.


Here I thought they were Indian elephants. I will though defer to you. I really just remember the stiff sharp hairs on their backs.


----------



## Yvonne G

...and what do you 'spy', @dmmj ?


----------



## dmmj

I spy with my cataract eye.....
A bsrrel of monkeys. Either the game, or an actual barrel of monkies. Bonus points for the latter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cataracts? Really? Kidney trouble wasn't enough?


----------



## dmmj

Appearantly not. I keep looking on amazon for kidneys, but no luck. Perhaps craigslist?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Appearantly not. I keep looking on amazon for kidneys, but no luck. Perhaps craigslist?


I'd say eBay. In the settings you can select just USA or North America or worldwide. Or maybe just work out a deal with some of the,“Breeders" here for offspring? Heck going with the latter, you could have all replacement parts you could possibly need. What the heck? Pot is legal now just about everywhere, it's just a matter of time. I'm just wanting to be uploaded into a user friendly robot.


----------



## dmmj

No monkies? No one? Boring life.


----------



## Momof4

We need a new spy David!


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go one monkey! I spy a street sign 70 mph .


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Here you go one monkey! I spy a street sign 70 mph .


Well there are none of those in the UK. We might see 60, but after that it's a white sign with a black diagonal line indicating national spped limit which is 60mph on single carriageways and 70mph on dual carriageways or motorways

70kph in Europe is more likely


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> Here you go one monkey! I spy a street sign 70 mph .


I want to see one of those signs they have in Montana where there is not a speed limit.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Here you go one monkey! I spy a street sign 70 mph .


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd say eBay. In the settings you can select just USA or North America or worldwide. Or maybe just work out a deal with some of the,“Breeders" here for offspring? Heck going with the latter, you could have all replacement parts you could possibly need. What the heck? Pot is legal now just about everywhere, it's just a matter of time. I'm just wanting to be uploaded into a user friendly robot.


Maybe I should invite a lonely divorcee out for a dtink or two,or twenty,?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Maybe I should invite a lonely divorcee out for a dtink or two,or twenty,?


I'm thinking that might be deceptive and I'm if anything up front and think that should be maintained. But it could be the basis of a really good movie or 2. Seems to me you could take the same plot multiple directions and make good money.


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor
Can you please choose something else? I guess nobody has 70 signs!


----------



## dmmj

Coming to theatres this fall. He needs a kidney, she has two. It is a match made in the ER. A piece of me, you will fall in love.


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> Coming to theatres this fall. He needs a kidney, she has two. It is a match made in the ER. A piece of me, you will fall in love.


Weirder things have happened. My neighbor a few houses down had a genetic kidney disorder. He and all his brothers found out they had it. So he was on the transplant list and doing home dialysis. Meanwhile a lady walked in to the hospital and said that she wanted to donate a kidney. Long story short he got her kidney. That was over a year ago and he's doing great.


----------



## mike taylor

OK I spy a door mat.


----------



## 4jean

I spy a hammock


----------



## mike taylor

No hammock at my place . I'm out of this one .


----------



## Momof4

I spy wine bottles.


----------



## tortdad

good stuff. My boss buys this by the case and then let's me take a bottle as I hit milestones on projects. Obtained a permit, take a bottle. Pass a difficult inspection, take a bottle.


----------



## tortdad

I spy a waffle maker AND a bottle of hot sauce or salsa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> View attachment 138585
> good stuff. My boss buys this by the case and then let's me take a bottle as I hit milestones on projects. Obtained a permit, take a bottle. Pass a difficult inspection, take a bottle.


Take a third bottle, fall over.


----------



## Momof4

I spy swimming goggles.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> View attachment 138585
> good stuff. My boss buys this by the case and then let's me take a bottle as I hit milestones on projects. Obtained a permit, take a bottle. Pass a difficult inspection, take a bottle.



How come in your kitchen pics the stools are always on the counter?


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> How come in your kitchen pics the stools are always on the counter?


Because my 2-1/2 year old son is a terrorist and monkey. He climbs the stools to get on the counter and will hang from the lights or jump off.


----------



## tortdad

He says, not me dad. I'm an angel.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

I spy a cookie jar.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a BBQ .


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138597
> 
> 
> I spy a BBQ .


Ah! That's cute! I have a tortoise one


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> How come in your kitchen pics the stools are always on the counter?





See. When he can't use a stool he grabs his high chair and uses that.


----------



## tortdad




----------



## tortdad

I spy a Marvel Avengers toy or movie. 



Lol Tyler wasn't looking up for the picture so Noah was making him.


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> View attachment 138598
> 
> See. When he can't use a stool he grabs his high chair and uses that.


That's hilarious. And I see the stools are still on the counter


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> That's hilarious. And I see the stools are still on the counter


They only come down when your going to sit, then right back up


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> They only come down when your going to sit, then right back up


So what do you do with the highchair? He gets too far forward on that thing and he's going to land on his face.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> So what do you do with the highchair? He gets too far forward on that thing and he's going to land on his face.


 We have to lock it up in the garage now


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> View attachment 138598
> 
> See. When he can't use a stool he grabs his high chair and uses that.




You definitely have a dare devil on your hands!! He will be a great extreme sports guy one day!!


----------



## tortdad

I'm still looking for a marvels avenger toy or movie..........


----------



## Momof4

I don't have any


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is this close enough? American Idol first season had this guy cohost with that Ryan Seacrest guy. Then they gave him the boot. This was made to be him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, it's a smarties dispenser. LOL. I'm tellin you, it ain't easy being me…


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is this close enough? American Idol first season had this guy cohost with that Ryan Seacrest guy. Then they gave him the boot. This was made to be him.
> View attachment 138670


 How is that even close to an Avenger? 

Ironman
Hulk
Thor 
captain America
Hawk Eye
Natasha


----------



## tortdad

I'll make it easy since I've killed this game. 

I spy with my sad nobody found my request eye......

A candy pezz dispenser of some dude nobody's ever heard of that was the cohost of the first season of American Idol. 

I bet nobody has such I thing..........


----------



## Momof4

Kevin will this be accepted?


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> Kevin will this be accepted?
> View attachment 138687
> 
> View attachment 138688


Perfect!


----------



## Momof4

Yay!! 
I spy a shoe horn!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Kevin will this be accepted?
> View attachment 138687
> 
> View attachment 138688


Is that a galactusn pez dispenser?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> Is that a galactusn pez dispenser?



No, just some mini pop figure. It's my sons.


----------



## dmmj

Bummer


----------



## Momof4

Shoe horn anyone?


----------



## mike taylor

We don't use shoe horns in Texas .


----------



## dmmj

In Russia shoes wear you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Shoe horn anyone?


I wear boots. Or house slippers.


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> In Russia shoes wear you


I don't get it.


----------



## dmmj

leigti said:


> I don't get it.


Look up yakov smirnoff


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> Look up yakov smirnoff


Isn't he a comedian?


----------



## Abdulla6169

leigti said:


> I don't get it.


One of those: "In [Soviet] Russia" Jokes. 
Ex: 
In soviet Russia, chicken cooks you:


----------



## leigti

AbdullaAli said:


> One of those: "In [Soviet] Russia" Jokes.
> Ex:
> In soviet Russia, chicken cooks you:
> View attachment 138760


Oh. Still don't really get it but oh well.


----------



## Momof4

Geez!!

I spy a greeting card.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138761
> 
> 
> Geez!!
> 
> I spy a greeting card.


Wait. Would a boot shagging another boot count as a “shoe horn"?


----------



## Momof4

We moved on Ken!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“That's what she said"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(Now I'm feeling a little like Newt!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> We moved on Ken!!


Kathy, you still awake?


----------



## johnandjade

i'll get killed for posting this pic... its was fidos bday on friday, jades on saturday and mine yesterdday, lots of cards


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my sleepy eye, BREAKFAST


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 138764
> 
> 
> i spy with my sleepy eye, BREAKFAST


Is that your wife sleeping on the couch?


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is that your wife sleeping on the couch?




which one lol. yeah thats jade. we'r not married though ( been together almost 10yr though  )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> i'll get killed for posting this pic of jade


Don't worry, wives love having their picture taken while asleep and then having it posted on the Internet Machine without their knowledge!


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Don't worry, wives love having their picture taken while asleep and then having it posted on the Internet Machine without their knowledge!


Good to know


----------



## mike taylor

They sure do . ha-ha


----------



## tortdad

Breakfast of champions


----------



## tortdad

I spy a colored charging cord. It can charge anything, a phone.... Camera... Whatever. I just can not be black or white, needs to be colored.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does this work?


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Does this work?
> View attachment 138776


 That's border line but WTH, why not. What do you spy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I say we leave this open another hour. Mike Taylor must have a hot pink charging cord in his truck, right? Let's wait for him to spy...


----------



## mike taylor

Nope my cords are black thank you Ken .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Nope my cords are black thank you Ken .


 Sure they are buddy


----------



## Elohi

I used to have a bright pink one. It fell prey to the toddler.


----------



## Elohi

With 5 Apple cubes and cords, everyone has used a different color to identify theirs. Mine has purple.


----------



## mike taylor

I'll tell you no lie .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I'll tell you no lie .



You win!!

What do you spy mister?


----------



## dmmj

Alas all my cords are also all black. Woe is me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mine are all white cords...


----------



## mike taylor

OK I win then I spy a pretty woman from Arizona.


----------



## Momof4

I'm out!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Does a picture work?


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> OK I win then I spy a pretty woman from Arizona.


@AZtortMom 

You are up!


----------



## mike taylor

A California woman will do .


----------



## dmmj

I object to this gender biased request. Foul I say FOUL!


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> I object to this gender biased request. Foul I say FOUL!




... I encourage it lol


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> OK I win then I spy a pretty woman from Arizona.




can snap a pic of a yet again sleeping Scottish beautiful (in my eyes at least  ) woman, but plane fair aside i gotta pass lol


----------



## AZtortMom

What are you guys doing?


----------



## dmmj

Playing a very gender biased game


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> Playing a very gender biased game




  unfortunately doesn't work like that in my house, 2nd night watching a friends dog and im yet again perched on about 2sq" of sofa as im ob the runt of the litter


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> Playing a very gender biased game


Oh....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Oh....


Post a picture of yourself


----------



## AZtortMom

ok..


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Post a picture of yourself


Your turn


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Your turn


Single? Sorry, I know no shame... 
I spy a cardboard box


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> Your turn


Right? Lol


----------



## Tom

AZtortMom said:


> ok..



Which one are you? 

You posted the pic, so its your turn, not Ken's. What do you spy?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm the one on the left  I spy a...bicycle


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Single? Sorry, I know no shame...
> I spy a cardboard box




very appropriate, since I work for UPS


----------



## Tom

AZtortMom said:


> I'm the one on the left  I spy a...bicycle



You look so elegant. Something about your smile is just so warm and friendly...


No bicycles here. I'm at work...


----------



## AZtortMom

Tom said:


> You look so elegant. Something about your smile is just so warm and friendly...
> 
> 
> No bicycles here. I'm at work...


Thanks  
A cardboard box will do


----------



## Elohi




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tom

What do you spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> Which one are you?
> 
> You posted the pic, so its your turn, not Ken's. What do you spy?


She is the PRETTY one!


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 138892
> ok..


Indeed, A perfect fit to the description.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Indeed, A perfect fit to the description.


*blushes*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 138892
> ok..


Wow, Noel, just Wow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow, Noel, just Wow!


Awww, thanks! *kicks the dirt*


----------



## Elohi

I spy something fluorescent green. (Anything)


----------



## AZtortMom

How's that?


----------



## mike taylor

I see my spy wasn't that impossible to find for the pretty Arizona lady .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I see my spy wasn't that impossible to find for the Arizona lady .


You just need to know who to ask


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 138904
> How's that?



What do you spy pretty lady


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a flashlight


----------



## Momof4

I spy a dirt bike.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 138915
> 
> I spy a dirt bike.


That's not a flashlight, this is a flashlight …


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's not a flashlight, this is a flashlight …
> View attachment 138916


A cop friend of mine has one of those.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tina, you've met me. I'm not a cop, but people listen to and do what I tell me to, right?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tina, you've met me. I'm not a cop, but people listen to and do what I tell me to, right?


Sure, why not?


----------



## leigti

What are we spying now?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A dirt bike I think …


----------



## Elohi

I do not have a dirt bike. I had a 4 wheeler once but it was stolen shortly after moving to SA. My ex decided it was his and that I had no use for it and it ended up stolen from the back of his truck. Karma me thinks.


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a katana!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> I spy a katana!


Is that some weird California thing for water?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or a cross between a cat and a banana ?


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is that some weird California thing for water?



Your inter web machine has a search feature. Now would be a good time to use it Grasshoppa.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I know what a cantina is …


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I know what a cantina is …



That is good. Now learn what a "katana" is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's a fossil belemnite, Nipponoteuthis katana.
But they're very rare, i don't have one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As long as I've got the cantina down, I'm good to go. Adam, coming with?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As long as I've got the cantina down, I'm good to go. Adam, coming with?


Oh, yes!


----------



## leigti




----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> View attachment 138925


Hilander anybody?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Hilander anybody?


I've got a disposable lighter, will that work?

I'm tired, the case is so not disposable.


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> View attachment 138925


Well what do you spy?


----------



## leigti

I spy a dictionary


----------



## mike taylor

Take a picture of a dictionary Ken . I know you have like 100 of them .


----------



## mike taylor

Here is an electrician dictionary . Will this work ?


----------



## Tom

leigti said:


> Hilander anybody?



Good reference. Even more recently: "Walking Dead", anyone?


----------



## Tom

mike taylor said:


> Here is an electrician dictionary . Will this work ?



I think it meets the criteria. What do you spy?


----------



## bouaboua

Can this work?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Here is an electrician dictionary . Will this work ?



That's not a dictionary


----------



## JoesMum

bouaboua said:


> Can this work?
> 
> 
> View attachment 138956


This is though. What do you spy @bouaboua?


----------



## bouaboua

Then.....I spy a large tropical fish tank, not fish bowl. TANK ! ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

This is ours. I spy a pint of beer as we enjoy a rather pleasant drink in a Lancaster pub in the sunshine


----------



## JAYGEE

A aquarium that we installed in a customers house.

I was too slow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Too slow


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 138965
> Too slow


I've got both a REAL dictionary and a tropical fish tank in my picture!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 138964
> 
> I spy a small aquarium.


A roll of paper towels near an aquarium is never a good sign. 
We have 3 tanks but none are small.


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A roll of paper towels near an aquarium is never a good sign.
> We have 3 tanks but none are small.


We had to clean the glass after I left smudges all over it lol


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A roll of paper towels near an aquarium is never a good sign.
> We have 3 tanks but none are small.


Isn't my aquarium big enough? It was first and it's not a fish bowl. 

I spyed a beer


----------



## bouaboua

JoesMum said:


> Isn't my aquarium big enough? It was first and it's not a fish bowl.
> 
> I spyed a beer






Put in a good use of this photo".......haha


----------



## bouaboua

I know it is not a pint.......but fit your second spying.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't have a pint though. Here in the states we couldn't decide wether we wanted a pint or a pounder so we split the difference and have 12 .oz'ers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 138963
> 
> This is ours. I spy a pint of beer as we enjoy a rather pleasant drink in a Lancaster pub in the sunshine


I do miss English pubs, sometimes.


----------



## bouaboua

So I spy a bag of chips!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

you didn't specify which kind…oops. A bag. Good thing I included that.


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> Good reference. Even more recently: "Walking Dead", anyone?


I have never seen that one, i like highlander.


----------



## JoesMum

bouaboua said:


> So I spy a bag of chips!


Now are we talking US chips - what we call crisps

Or are we talking chips that we Brits get from the chippy to accompany fish and the Americans call French Fries?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I have never seen that one, i like highlander.


I liked the docudrama “The Vikings"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> Or are we talking chips that we get from the chippy to accompany fish ?


Hold on …got some of those as well. But not a bag, only a small box.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

and the closest I have for malt vinegar


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 138971
> View attachment 138972
> View attachment 138973
> you didn't specify which kind…oops. A bag. Good thing I included that.


Yes..........A BAG of chips.....You are the winner Ken..

So what do you spy now??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a tortoise in the sun NOT eating


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138976


What do you spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 138976


Hello, Monica? You can't win and not post…com-mon!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hello, Monica? You can't win and not post…com-mon!


Oops sorry lol. I was guiding the middle kidlet on outdoor tort care.


----------



## Elohi

I spy a jar/bucket/container of loose change.


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my lunch-hungry little eye, a coin collection album, with the pages open showing the money inside.


----------



## bouaboua

You are too fast Yvonne......And I think what you spying, will be a tough one. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, surely there are a few numismatists in the group? Something like this:


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok. I'm going to lunch and turning off the computer, so if no one gets this by 10:45 pacific time, I will change it to a grape vine with ripening grapes on it.


----------



## JoesMum

Coin albums at home and we are away. Ripening grapes?! In the UK?!

That's a few weeks off and only in a few places down south


----------



## bouaboua

Yes. Thank you.


----------



## LolaMyLove

It's not an album but it's close....


----------



## bouaboua

We do have one of those......hahaha......thank you for reminded me. 

So when you come back from lunch, some one already spy grape vine with ripening grape.


----------



## Yvonne G

See, Steven? Not hard at all!!! Excellent. I didn't know you were a fellow collector. Sorry, Lolamylove. Steven wins the prize.

What do you spy, Steven?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to lunch.


----------



## bouaboua

With my sleepy eye.....

I spy a grape vine with some ripening grape.


----------



## LolaMyLove

That works for me, I should have hit refresh first anyways


----------



## Elohi

I have grape vines but no grapes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a cat


----------



## bouaboua

I think Yvonne need to come and solve this one. I know she have grape vine with ripening grape on it. because we took a some grape off her vine the other day.


----------



## Elohi

bouaboua said:


> I think Yvonne need to come and solve this one. I know she have grape vine with ripening grape on it. because we took a some grape off her vine the other day.
> 
> View attachment 139027


That's awesome!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

bouaboua said:


> I think Yvonne need to come and solve this one. I know she have grape vine with ripening grape on it. because we took a some grape off her vine the other day.
> 
> View attachment 139027


How do you get a nice looking peach to hold the grapes


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sorry couldn't resist !


----------



## bouaboua

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How do you get a nice looking peach to hold the grapes


Only by God's grace


----------



## mike taylor

I need to know how you guys stay so young looking . Your wife could pass for 29 .


----------



## bouaboua

My wife said she need to buy you a big lunch. You just made her day.


----------



## mike taylor

Well its true you guys look so young .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> I need to know how you guys stay so young looking . Your wife could pass for 29 .


I've met her Mike, she's 28…


----------



## mike taylor

Steven is a cradle robber. Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. And he knows I require no lunch for honesty.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've met her Mike, she's 28…


Okay.......Lunch is in order for you too. But this is from me.


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Steven is a cradle robber. Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 139045


Honestly is the only needed ingredient…


----------



## Tom

I have ripening grapes on the vine at home, but I'm not at home...

D'OH!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tom said:


> I have ripening grapes on the vine at home, but I'm not at home...
> 
> D'OH!


But Tom your NO peach ( smiles )


----------



## Tom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But Tom your NO peach ( smiles )



But I'm yo huckleberry...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tom said:


> But I'm yo huckleberry...


As Tom starts into plucking out tunes on the banjo, everyone slowly backs away from I spy…


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 138892
> ok..


You're really pretty.


----------



## dmmj

I only see a bunch of crabapples
Hate hate hate hate


----------



## bouaboua

Tom said:


> I have ripening grapes on the vine at home, but I'm not at home...
> 
> D'OH!


Looks like we all waiting for you to get home........to continue of this game.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or Yvonne could wake from her after lunch coma with Misty and pick something else equally difficult for us to find …


----------



## Yvonne G

Steven spied the grape vine, then showed the picture. He's not qualified to win his own spy. No one else has grapes ripening? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## dmmj

Grape vine, no grapes this year, only tiny dried grapes. A.K.A
raisins


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> You're really pretty.


Thanks


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Steven spied the grape vine, then showed the picture. He's not qualified to win his own spy. No one else has grapes ripening? I find that hard to believe.


I don't have much luck growing them


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> No one else has grapes ripening?



I do. Lots of them. At home and at the ranch. Just not here at work...


----------



## 4jean

Well they are not exactly ripening yet in New York...but does this count?


----------



## Tom

4jean said:


> Well they are not exactly ripening yet in New York...but does this count?



YES! What do you spy?


----------



## 4jean

I spy a puppy.


----------



## 4jean

Or a dog that can smile...like mine


----------



## tortdad

How about a smirk


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a succulent plant.


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## bouaboua

I spy a high-end camera.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I saw Kathy's husband using one of those this past week-end. She should win easily.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Steven spied the grape vine, then showed the picture. He's not qualified to win his own spy. No one else has grapes ripening? I find that hard to believe.


I don't know at my age everything is ripening :-(


----------



## dmmj

Dogs that smile? You mean witchcraft?


----------



## bouaboua

You need to talk to Tom. 

He can makes dog do almost anything. 

I saw it. It is incredible and amazing what he does.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> Tom. can make dog do anything.
> I saw it. .


Burn him!! He's a witch! He's got that ugly wart! He turned me into a newt, I got better! Burn him!


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Burn him!! He's a witch! He's got that ugly wart! He turned me into a newt, I got better! Burn him!


A warlock actually


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Burn him!! He's a witch! He's got that ugly wart! He turned me into a newt, I got better! Burn him!


Build a bridge out of him!


----------



## bouaboua

Where is the camera???


----------



## dmmj

Camera…?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a cat


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Build a bridge out of him!


King of the 'hooo ?


----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## Abdulla6169

I spy a diamond ring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> King of the 'hooo ?


Well I didn't vote for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

(Very puzzled now) you don't vote for a king, it was my birthright. Handed down by the water dripping bussomed queen…
Sorry Adam. 
Bring out yer dead, bong. Bring out yer dead! Thunk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

strange ladies hanging about in ponds, distributing swords, is no basis for a system of government.


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> strange ladies hanging about in ponds, distributing swords, is no basis for a system of government.


Sounds like the best system to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What were we looking for? 
Camelot!
Camelot!
Camelot!
(it's only a model)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. To keep it going. A sparrow weighing 5 ozs. carrying half a coconut …


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go ! I spy a a totem.


----------



## mike taylor

You know a totem like a hookah Booga man as my kids call my African totem dude .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I have to get off the couch dang it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a teddy …bear


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

For size comparison LOL.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> View attachment 139125
> 
> For size comparison LOL.


Please excuse the rough around the edges look.


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Please excuse the rough around the edges look.



What do spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That thing is huge! What do you spy?


----------



## Elohi

Oh yeah. DERP. 
Ok, I spy a toolbox.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Derp. They're all in the garage.


----------



## Elohi

Hiyaaa, to the garage!! 
Omg I need to go to bed. I have to be up early for a swim party...


----------



## Momof4

I'll go get one!


----------



## Momof4

I spy a lava lamp.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Hiyaaa, to the garage!!
> Omg I need to go to bed. I have to be up early for a swim party...


Hahahaha


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hahahaha


Ridiculous isn't it? 8am swim party. Who the **** parties at 8am?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nope, no lava lamp here. I've got a piece of pumice I use to scrape the tobacco stains off my fingers though …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Ridiculous isn't it? 8am swim party. Who the **** parties at 8am?


Young people that just don't go to bed and instead rely on monster energy drink


----------



## Momof4

I stumble to the garage for that one! My ambien kicked in!


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Ridiculous isn't it? 8am swim party. Who the **** parties at 8am?



They better have donuts, bagels with lox and mimosas!!


----------



## Elohi

It's supposed to be a celebration of a great summer swim season. The kids did so awesome but 8am? They have lost their minds. I am not a morning person so tomorrow morning is going to SUCK.


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> I stumble to the garage for that one! My ambien kicked in!


LOL! Oops


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I say joke em if they can't take a ****!


----------



## Elohi

And then after that....bowling. I may not be able to get out of bed on Thursday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

May as well just stay up.


----------



## johnandjade

had a good giggle catching up on this thread lol. 

took a cpl hrs to warm up but heres a lava lamp




i spy with my retro eye.... a pair of groovy, bellbottomed/ flaired jeans!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What were we looking for?
> Camelot!
> Camelot!
> Camelot!
> (it's only a model)


Shhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. To keep it going. A sparrow weighing 5 ozs. carrying half a coconut …


European or African sparrow?


----------



## bouaboua

johnandjade said:


> had a good giggle catching up on this thread lol.
> 
> took a cpl hrs to warm up but heres a lava lamp
> View attachment 139163
> View attachment 139164
> 
> 
> i spy with my retro eye.... a pair of groovy, bellbottomed/ flaired jeans!


All those jean of mine are in salvation army now. Those are what? 70's or early 80??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> European or African sparrow?




are you suggesting coconuts migrate?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> are you suggesting coconuts migrate?


Two swallows could carry it together.
They could grip it by the husk.


----------



## johnandjade

bouaboua said:


> All those jean of mine are in salvation army now. Those are what? 70's or early 80??




thats the ones lol


----------



## bouaboua

You really try to kill this game LOL! ! ! !


----------



## dmmj

Heartbreak, no one ever says I am pretty. :-(


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Heartbreak, no one ever says I am pretty. :-(



I doubt you want to hear it from me..


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> Heartbreak, no one ever says I am pretty. :-(


Now days you have to be so careful as a man if you say it your a sticker, or a sicko . If you notice I said something on that order yesterday but I said I was sorry . It's a shame that our times of the past are gone along with the stars and bars . 
But yes your pretty ! And have a great tort day !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Heartbreak, no one ever says I am pretty. :-(


Maybe you've simply misunderstood!
I'm sure someone has suggested that you're a “right purdy one" just not to your face…


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Heartbreak, no one ever says I am pretty. :-(



You feel pretty
Oh so pretty
you feel pretty and witty and gay
And I pity
Any guy who isn't you today
You feel charming
Oh so charming
It's alarming how charming you feel
And so pretty
That I hardly can believe you're real


----------



## Yvonne G

...and this pertains to bell bottom jeans how?


----------



## bouaboua

That is what I ask also....................Where in the world of the jean with bell bottom?


----------



## dmmj

Do not own any jeans, bell bottom or iotherwise. Woe is me!


----------



## johnandjade

can change the spy to a novilty (but useful) object if it moves things along? 


.... I'll confess I wasn't even born when bellbottoms were in style lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> .... I'll confess I wasn't even born when bellbottoms were in style lol


I may or may not have owned a pair of wide cord/bell bottoms in my life.


----------



## mike taylor

Pick something else please .


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Pick something else please .




hows about a monty python dvd?


----------



## Tom

johnandjade said:


> hows about a monty python dvd?



This parrot is dead! D-E-A-D!
No its not.
Yes it is.
No it not.
Why doesn't it move then?
Its just sleeping...


----------



## tortdad

Tom said:


> This parrot is dead! D-E-A-D!
> No its not.
> Yes it is.
> No it not.
> Why doesn't it move then?
> Its just sleeping...



Sire, you look like the **** boy

And you look like a bucket of ****!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wakey wakey Polly !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> hows about a monty python dvd?


But I can't get to my DVDs! They're blocked by boxes!


----------



## mike taylor

And that killed I spy .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> And that killed I spy .


I now, right?


----------



## Elohi

What are we spying?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A Monty Python Flying Circus DVD


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is an ex-parrot, it has ceased to be.


----------



## Tom

johnandjade said:


> hows about a monty python dvd?



Its been almost 9 hours. Are you ready to pick something someone might actually have?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No man shall cross this bridge


----------



## dmmj

Any woman who owns a pythom Dvd, I will marry on the spot


----------



## johnandjade

sorry all, been sleeping. okey doke hopefully this time we'll get a winner...

i spy a car!


----------



## tortdad

My daughters


----------



## tortdad

I spy a TV that's at least 65"

So I can see what I've been missing ;(


----------



## meech008

I spy with my little eye, a snow globe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No man shall cross this bridge


Must answer me these questions three.
Ere the other side he see.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Must answer me these questions three.
> Ere the other side he see.




what is the average air speed velocity of an laden swallow???


----------



## Momof4

I spy a pool/beach towel.


----------



## bouaboua

I have some snow globe, but no beach towel.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I maybe confused


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a litte birdie.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a BIG birdie! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

And not from Tiger woods.


----------



## Yvonne G

o-o-o-o-o I've got this one!!!




He was looking at my conure that's just inside the lattice.

I spy with my worried-about-SO eye - a horse figurine.


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

Missed it by a minute!


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

I spy a terrier.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

i just wanted to brag


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, Mr. Smarty Pants. So you're bird's bigger than mine!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...my daughter has a whole herd of Jack Russells. But, wouldn'tcha know it? I have no pictures of them.


----------



## Elohi

Yall crack me up.


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, Mr. Smarty Pants. So you're bird's bigger than mine!



Yeah, but yours came in first and certainly counts a as a "big" bird.


----------



## tortdad

meech008 said:


> I spy with my little eye, a snow globe!


 How big is that bad boy!


----------



## bouaboua

Okay, Okay! ! !

Someone let the dog out please.........................


----------



## johnandjade

wee jodie 'foster' dog , staffi bull terrier 

i spy with my 'lill eye ... mc donalds!!! ( guess whats for dinner tonight lol)


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua

With my caffeine filled eye.......

I spy a sandwich of any kind, except PB and J (the cowboy kind).


----------



## johnandjade

will this work?


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> With my caffeine filled eye.......
> 
> I spy a sandwich of any kind, except PB and J (the cowboy kind).


 Dang it, I just ate my sandwich!!!!!!! Murphy's Deli, it was very tasty............ Give it a few hours and I can show you a picture of the after evidence, lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 139374
> 
> 
> will this work?


It would for me.
I miss Tennant's Extra.
is it still legal?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would for me.
> I miss Tennant's Extra.
> is it still legal?




lol!! just barely, rocket fuel in a can that stuff! 

cool, i spy with my soon to be half shut eye.... a wall poster


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Dang it, I just ate my sandwich!!!!!!! Murphy's Deli, it was very tasty............ Give it a few hours and I can show you a picture of the after evidence, lol




I'll would pass on that one. You can keep it with you..................


----------



## tortdad

Does this count as a poster or a calendar? It's kind of both, no.


----------



## bouaboua

It's a poster calendar on a wall......Works for me.

So what do you spy??


----------



## bouaboua

But my question is .........................2014???????

You still have it up on the wall??


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> But my question is .........................2014???????
> 
> You still have it up on the wall??


 I just started working again in my office this week. I've been out in the field running projects for the past 2 years, lol. I'm surprised it's not a 2013 calendar.


----------



## tortdad

I spy with my old outdated eye

A framed diploma or certificate of completion


----------



## johnandjade

tortdad said:


> I spy with my old outdated eye
> 
> A framed diploma or certificate of completion




got some but aint framed :/


----------



## tortdad

johnandjade said:


> got some but aint framed :/


 that would work


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## mike taylor

It's not framed !


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> It's not framed !




loophole?


----------



## bouaboua

Can this work?

Certificate issued by my wife, completion of a family? ??


----------



## johnandjade

you win


----------



## bouaboua

I know I'm pushing it! ! ! ! !

I spy a bag of coffee bean.........


----------



## bouaboua

bouaboua said:


> I know I'm pushing it! ! ! ! !
> 
> I spy a bag of coffee bean.........


Of cause if @tortdad agree.

It was be his call........


----------



## johnandjade

bouaboua said:


> Of cause if @tortdad agree.
> 
> It was be his call........




you'r achievement is way better than mine, its gotta win


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

I spy dried fruit. (Something other than raisins)


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua

I spy a Area rug.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a water feature.


----------



## bouaboua

Can this count, without water at the moment?


----------



## bouaboua

Okay. 

I spy a cell phone other than iPhone and from Sunsung


----------



## jaizei




----------



## bouaboua




----------



## jaizei

I spy a yellow light.


----------



## bouaboua

. Missed by one.

You have 6 phone there.


----------



## jaizei

I had to take the Samsung phones out so it would count.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd like to but in here a moment can I please spy someone making me lunch? It's late and I keep forgetting to eat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

hint hint


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd like to but in here a moment can I please spy someone making me lunch? It's late and I keep forgetting to eat.



Here you go.......On top of the tuna, is a piece of grilled pineapple.

Do enjoy! ! ! !




And with my Blue Moon!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steven thank you so much but I'm sure there's got to be a tortoise somewhere on the ball of water that would be better suited for the pineapple. If not perhaps one of them tropical birds I've seen pictures of.


----------



## dmmj

Tuna and grilled pineapple sounds good mmm;mmm


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> you win



If no one's said it before - I just love your sense of humor! You get a chuckle out of me almost every one of your posts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What, prey tell are we spying …


----------



## meech008

A yellow light


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> If no one's said it before - I just love your sense of humor! You get a chuckle out of me almost every one of your posts.




aw fank oo!!!  its a privilege to be accepted here, you guys are all great


----------



## bouaboua

No yellow light yet??


----------



## AZtortMom

Nope


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> No yellow light yet??


You mean the “go faster" lights, right? Red means stop. Green means go. Yellow means…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What, prey tell are we spying …


Dirty old man with a belly !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

( Grandpa Turtle 144 try's to figure out how to take a selfie!!)


----------



## AZtortMom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Dirty old man with a belly !


----------



## dmmj

I could have used that in the past. (it burns, it.burns


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

He has no belly and he is young . That can't be me !


----------



## mike taylor

So what are we looking for ?


----------



## tortdad

Are we still looking for a yellow light


----------



## tortdad

Hard to tell in this pic but the light from the warehouse bulb is yellow because it needs to be changed.


----------



## tortdad

After what happened yesterday I spy with my PROUD EYE a member of the armed forces in uniform..... Any country will do. 




Suck it ISIS


----------



## Momof4

My friend who made Commander and his girls pinning him. 

I spy a scar anywhere on your body.


----------



## tortdad




----------



## tortdad




----------



## Yvonne G

Why do we always have to prompt you? What do you spy?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Why do we always have to prompt you? What do you spy?


I'm thinking, I'm thinking.


----------



## tortdad

I've had 24 surgeries so I've got plenty of scars, lol


----------



## tortdad

I spy a pen (not magic marker or colored pencils) that writes in a color other than red, black, or blue.


----------



## tortdad

If chicks really dig scars them in the coolest SOB on the planet. I counted my scars once and I think it was like 65 or something stupid like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

green, purple, brown and pink


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 139474
> 
> green, purple, brown and pink


 winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I spy a fossil.
(not an old person)


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 139474
> 
> green, purple, brown and pink


 I like the dog in the hat, lol


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 139471
> 
> My friend who made Commander and his girls pinning him.
> 
> I spy a scar anywhere on your body.


 Thank your friend for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I like the dog in the hat, lol


Wifey's dog that she stole from a child.
He's my enemy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hydraphilus
Pleistocene era
Kern County, CA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 139475


Lovely _Cybister sp. _a tumbler beetle from the La Brea Tar Pits in California.
Am I right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For the most part, yes!!
I spy an active, actual outhouse. 
Time for Mike Taylor will now be saying I've got one but I'm not home …


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For the most part, yes!!
> I spy an active, actual outhouse.
> Time for Mike Taylor will now be saying I've got one but I'm not home …



Do portables count?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For the most part, yes!!
> I spy an active, actual outhouse.
> Time for Mike Taylor will now be saying I've got one but I'm not home …


Hmmm, members of the Hyrdrophilidae are found there, but not Hydrophilus, i don't think.
I reckon it's Cybister ellipticus.
Used to have one; but it was one of the many I sacrificed when moving here.


----------



## tortdad

Here's two red ones for you


----------



## tortdad

Does it count


----------



## JAYGEE

tortdad said:


> Does it count


Good enough for me.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> View attachment 139476
> 
> Here's two red ones for you


Double good enough for Cowboy Ken! ! ! ! !

So you Spy.....................................??


----------



## tortdad

in that case I spy a picture of you doing something your supposed to be doing but instead your on TFO play a game with me


----------



## meech008

Can't work if there's no patients! I spy a beta fish


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For the most part, yes!!
> I spy an active, actual outhouse.
> Time for Mike Taylor will now be saying I've got one but I'm not home …


What are you talking about my yard is an outhouse .That's one of the perks of living in the country .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> What are you talking about my yard is an outhouse .That's one of the perks of liking in the country .


Or a perk of living in the Jimmy's House state.


----------



## mike taylor

Why does my phone change words ? Why ! Why ! Living not liking !


----------



## mike taylor

So did I win ?


----------



## Jacqui

lol I finally removed the one from my backyard a short time ago. lol


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> So did I win ?


 no because we're looking for a Beta fish


----------



## mike taylor

Crap ! I have no Beta fish ! Will a gold fish work ?


----------



## mike taylor

Do you see them ? Two gold fish


----------



## bouaboua

If your gold fish fights......


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope - you're too late to the party. We're now looking for a beta fish.


----------



## dmmj

Gold fish are not betas


----------



## mike taylor

I guess they do fight for their life's . You see the turtles in the pond ?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I guess they do fight for their life's . You see the turtles in the pond ?


 

Nope, according to the google machine when you type in "is a beta fish a gold fish" you get:

Bettas and *goldfish* love interacting with people, but that's where their similarities end


----------



## bouaboua

Now:

Calls for all the fighter fish..........


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 139410
> hint hint


I thought you may like this my daughter sent it to me :


----------



## 4jean

I spy a horse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 139499
> View attachment 139500
> View attachment 139501
> View attachment 139502
> View attachment 139503




Are you thinking?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy dog and cat best friends...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Are you thinking?


Naw, I don't need another horse, although...


----------



## dmmj

Hey cowboy those are some great looking horses esp. the first one. They yours?


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy dog and cat best friends...


That will be my younger sister and I.

When we were young...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Hey cowboy those are some great looking horses esp. the first one. They yours?


The first, (second picture) is Monster, he was my personal horse, the second, (third picture) is Frisco, he was Karen's personal horse then there's the picture of them wondering if the bull elk and then there's the obvious over head satellite picture of the two of them together. Unfortunately we had to sell them a couple years ago. Lotta work, LOTS of money to keep properly. Trust me, the best horses are someone else's.so now I'm basically all hat, boots and buckle and no horse. Lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 139511


Yup, there they are! I was looking for that one but couldn't find it. That's Monster on the left. He was such a good horse. Anyone could ride him. Your best case, “bomb-proof" horse.


----------



## Elohi

I miss horses. I miss riding and caring for them but it was A LOT of work. Maybe it wouldn't have been so hard if I didn't also have pigs, sheep, Holstein calves (bottle raised bawl babies), geese, ducks, turkeys, cats and dogs...all while attending high school and trying to keep my good grades.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> A LOT of work.


 And it becomes more painful as you get older. Not your bum, you none riding greenhorns, the insides of your legs, your lower back, arms and shoulders from brushing them out before and after...


----------



## mike taylor

You can't call him a cowboy until you see him ride .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You can't call him a cowboy until you see him ride .


Riding is the easy part. Saddling my own horse and getting the cinch just right is the true test.


----------



## mike taylor

True so true !


----------



## mike taylor

Some people don't even know how to find the right bit for their horse then wonder why he \ she will buck or constantly shake their head .


----------



## mike taylor

When I had my horse I shoed him myself . I like walking horses .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> When I had my horse I shoed him myself . I like walking horses .


 When I had a horse we would play for hours. Aww, who and I kidding..... It was a pony. My Little Pony!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> When I had my horse I shoed him myself . I like walking horses .


Monster is 1/2 Walker


----------



## leigti

Jacqui said:


> lol I finally removed the one from my backyard a short time ago. lol


Maybe it floated away in the flood.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Monster is 1/2 Walker


Those two horses have got to be related.you said the one is half Walker, what's the other half.?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@Tidgy's Dad! No kingfisher for you  I've been watching out for one for weeks! When I do see a little guy, I don't have my phone. Eventually!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad! No kingfisher for you  I've been watching out for one for weeks! When I do see a little guy, I don't have my phone. Eventually!!!


Thanks, i could do with some colour in my Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, i could do with some colour in my Cold Dark Room.


You're still in there?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup, there they are! I was looking for that one but couldn't find it. That's Monster on the left. He was such a good horse. Anyone could ride him. Your best case, “bomb-proof" horse.


This is just for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You're still in there?


Yes, you can visit at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/
Well, it is Personal Promotion.


----------



## Momof4

I lost track, what are we spying?


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I lost track, what are we spying?








Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy dog and cat best friends...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> View attachment 139608


I've seen those one fighting like, well, um, cats and dogs as it were.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. 11 hrs and nothing


New spy. I spy a glass wind chime that remains unbroken …


----------



## leigti

Will this work?


If so I spy a pair of crutches.


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> Will this work?
> View attachment 139612
> 
> If so I spy a pair of crutches.



I'm too lazy to go into my **** hole garage


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Here are my crutches


----------



## Yvonne G

Somehow I just don't think those were the kind of crutches that were called for.


----------



## bouaboua

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Here are my crutches
> View attachment 139643


I'm not sure those will enable or disable you???


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ok. Here are my crutches
> View attachment 139643


I say good enough. The week I'm having I'm about ready to find my own sort of crutches.


----------



## bouaboua

I know this enable you all day long! ! ! !


----------



## Tom

What are we spying now?


----------



## leigti

Ask Ken.


----------



## Tom

Do his "crutches" count?


----------



## leigti

I say they do, and it was my spy  hey @Cowboy Ken what do you spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy…an outdoor plant in full bloom


----------



## tortdad




----------



## tortdad

I spy a Halloween decoration


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## johnandjade

its old pic if they count??


----------



## johnandjade

ahh! beaten too it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I spy Father Christmas.


----------



## tortdad

Someone say 

I spy a mess in your mother kitchen that she doesn't know you're making because she's on vacation. 

That way I can win.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> View attachment 139698
> 
> View attachment 139699
> 
> Someone say
> 
> I spy a mess in your mother kitchen that she doesn't know you're making because she's on vacation.
> 
> That way I can win.


I got you beat!


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> I got you beat!
> View attachment 139700


 Mines a surprise attack


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Mines a surprise attack


----------



## johnandjade

lol dont cut it!!! too funny


----------



## Yvonne G

Bob with Santa (AKA Father Christmas):


----------



## Yvonne G

Will you accept Santa as Father Christmas?

If so, I spy with my tired and sleep eye, a tea kettle.


----------



## leigti

Oh man, I hope yours counts is on here's my tea kettle collection



If Yvonnes counts and then mine counts then I spy A horse shoe


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a power tool.


----------



## bouaboua

You win, by a mile.


----------



## mike taylor

Take your pick .


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a tooth pick .


----------



## Yvonne G

Yup, powerful and a tool, however, not what we're supposed to be spying. Unless your M/C is also referred to as a horse shoe!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I spy a tooth pick .



HORSE SHOE!!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua

I think we are spy for a horse shoe.......


----------



## mike taylor

Steven you said power tools . I see what happened here . So horse shoe it is .


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> You win, by a mile.


I have 10 foot ceilings and I'm only 5 foot one. I had to fill up that space with something. I went to garage sales and secondhand stores.


----------



## mike taylor

One horse shoe . I spy a tooth pick.


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## mike taylor

You got it .


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a TV remote control.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

i spy a green lawn


----------



## Yvonne G

BUZ-Z (the 'incorrect' signal buzzes for Ken)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

green lawn


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a dog house.


----------



## leigti

I spy a watermelon


----------



## Momof4

I spy a robe/housecoat


----------



## 4jean

I spy a spider


----------



## 4jean

Oops, beat with the watermelon


----------



## dmmj

Done


----------



## dmmj

I spy with my cloudy eye......
A gold coin. Either chocolate or Au.


----------



## dmmj

If my pic is acceptable of course.


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> If my pic is acceptable of course.


Works for me. But I don't have any gold coins.


----------



## mike taylor

You after me pot of gold ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You after me pot of gold ?


Frosted Lucky Charms-they're magically delicious!


----------



## dmmj

Nothing yet? Embrace your inner pirate. Arrrrrr


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 139747
> i spy a green lawn




thats one fine lookin pooch


----------



## dmmj

No one? Seriously?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know the actual gold content, but the color is gold:




I spy with my tired and sleepy eye, a room divider.


----------



## tortdad

I figured that you'd spy with your pirate eye a peg leg but I guess a room divider is just as cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[QUOTE="Yvonne G, post: 1148818, member: 398"
I spy with my tired and sleepy eye, a room divider.[/QUOTE]
Really? Where I come from we call that a wall!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> [QUOTE="Yvonne G, post: 1148818, member: 398"
> I spy with my tired and sleepy eye, a room divider.


Really? Where I come from we call that a wall!!!![/QUOTE]
Or a door....


----------



## mike taylor

Loophole !


----------



## mike taylor

Here are room dividers in the wax museum. I spy a goat .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey come here!


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey come here!


In my case, a selfie


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey come here!


Mean


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> Mean


You misunderstand him. He needs her to take a picture of himself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You misunderstand him. He needs her to take a picture of himself.


Yep, she's got the camera on her phone.


----------



## mike taylor

No one has a goat ?


----------



## leigti

Tom had one a while back. Because he entered it when someone asked for a goat. Of course, what animal is Tom not going to have a picture of?


----------



## johnandjade

i know it dont count but it makes me chuckle...


----------



## mike taylor

That will do spy something .


----------



## johnandjade

i spy something that never fails to bring a big 'ol  to you face


----------



## tortdad

My Mimi mes


----------



## tortdad

I spy a bowl of ice cream


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> I spy a bowl of ice cream


Oh man! I wish I had some ice cream.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got some in a carton but none will be in a bowl until I've a hankering for some.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got some in a carton but none will be in a bowl until I've a hankering for some.


You mean there is actually a time when you don't want to eat ice cream? What is wrong with you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Slightly lactose intolerant and not a huge fan of sweets.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And that killed I Spy?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Spy something else?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tortdad said:


> I spy a bowl of ice cream


3 hrs. and nothing. Pick a new spy please?


----------



## meech008

Ice cream BAR in a bowl. Acceptable?


----------



## meech008

If it is, I spy a food dehydrator


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm easy, ask around, I say it's good!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> If it is, I spy a food dehydrator





Trust me, leave any food outside will be dehydrated …


----------



## meech008

Yeah I bet it would! My garden is wilting as we speak from this heat


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Loophole clause, I spy an avocado pit in water, sprouting


----------



## Elohi

meech008 said:


> Ice cream BAR in a bowl. Acceptable?


Omg you have the very dishes I was eyeballing in Costco a couple of hours ago.


----------



## meech008

Elohi said:


> Omg you have the very dishes I was eyeballing in Costco a couple of hours ago.


I love them! I got them 4 years ago or so and they are holding up wonderfully! I recommend them to anyone who asks and I love the different colors they come in.


----------



## mike taylor

We need a new I spy please .


----------



## bouaboua

I agree.......

So what do you spy Mike?


----------



## bouaboua

Ken is at his new job. He better not on his cell phone and play this game..........


----------



## mike taylor

I spy with my Monday eye a cold beer .


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a copier in office setting. 

So we know who is goofing off at work.


----------



## mike taylor

Good one .


----------



## tortdad

2 copiers in one shot, lol


----------



## tortdad

In keeping up with this work theme I spy with my lazy goofing off ready for vacation eye
A photo of at least two of the following items, you pic which two 

Stapler 
Hole punch
Shredder
Business card holder
Staple remover


----------



## mike taylor

Crap I'm out in the field !


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> Now spy something !


I did


----------



## mike taylor

I said that to fast so I changed it.


----------



## tortdad

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 139967
> 
> 
> I spy a copier in office setting.
> 
> So we know who is goofing off at work.


 Budweiser is not real beer buddy, lol


----------



## bouaboua

I have all those things, but I'm at home.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> Budweiser is not real beer buddy, lol


Label reads......beer.


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## tortdad

works for me, home office is still an office


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a coffee machine in a office setting. 

Show some 1/2 doughnuts, will be even better.


----------



## tortdad

Now it's two coffee pots in the same pic, lol

No donut though


----------



## tortdad

I spy with my Bright red caffeinated eye a work truck


----------



## bouaboua

Mike, now your Ford are up.


----------



## tortdad

no work trucks????


----------



## bouaboua

I sold my truck two years ago.


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go one awesome work truck . I spy a baby tortoise .


----------



## mike taylor

That's one clean work truck ! Better put some dirt on it so they think I work hard . ha-ha But I do work hard ?????


----------



## tortdad

RIP baby storm


----------



## tortdad

I spy an ice cube


----------



## mike taylor

She looked so healthy .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> She looked so healthy .


I know right, 24 hours later she was gone


----------



## mike taylor

You want another ?


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> You want another ?


The wife would shoot me Mike


----------



## mike taylor

But she let the little one get tattooed . So you got a get out of jail free card .


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> The wife would shoot me Mike




Really? Go for it!!


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go ! I spy a bulldog .


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> View attachment 140004
> 
> RIP baby storm


I'm sorry you lost your tortoise.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I know right, 24 hours later she was gone


Oh no! I'm so sorry


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> View attachment 140004
> 
> RIP baby storm


So sorry, and such a pretty, perky little thing.


----------



## mike taylor

No bulldogs ! Well I spy a snake .


----------



## tortdad

I spy myself officially off of work for the next two weeks


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I spy myself officially off of work for the next two weeks
> View attachment 140098



When you were in your wreck (or after it I suppose), did they do skin grafts to you scalp? I know a guy that was in a a similar wreck and he likes to say he has leg hair on the top of his head.


----------



## johnandjade

tortdad said:


> I spy myself officially off of work for the next two weeks
> View attachment 140098




lucky you! enjoy  im back to work on thurs after 3weeks off... gonna be a shock to the system lol


----------



## tortdad

jaizei said:


> When you were in your wreck (or after it I suppose), did they do skin grafts to you scalp? I know a guy that was in a a similar wreck and he likes to say he has leg hair on the top of his head.


 Nope, just bald ;( 

I didn't have and skin grafts done. He hit me head on and I hit his windshield which acted like a ramp. I was anywhere from 20'-30' in the air (depending on which witness statement you read) and landed 87.5 feet away. Up and out, like a rainbow. I went splat on the ground so no road rash. I landed next to a guys car and he said the only way to describe the sound I made when I hit the ground is to take a towel and get it soaking wet, then slam it on the ground as hard as possible. I landed on my head/left shoulder with my left hand out trying to brace my fall.


----------



## johnandjade

ouch!!


----------



## dmmj

What are we spyimg…? To bad we can not play an Xratec version.


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I spy myself officially off of work for the next two weeks
> View attachment 140098


This is not snake.........This is family loving father, that will join his family for two weeks of vacation.

Good for you and enjoy your time. 

If you see some snake, while on vacation, send a photo, so we can continue with this game.......


----------



## mike taylor

No one has a snake ? I'll change it to a bug .


----------



## mike taylor

Good god no bugs ? How about a turtle!


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Good god no bugs ? How about a turtle!



only got a tort


----------



## mike taylor

All tortoises are turtles ,but not all turtles are tortoises . Was a trick question and you were fooled


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> All tortoises are turtles ,but not all turtles are tortoises . Was a trick question and you were fooled






i'm only new  lol


----------



## mike taylor

That will do .


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my embarrassed eye ... a musical instrument


----------



## mike taylor

How about the school band !


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a mustang !


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> I spy a mustang !




horse or car? i have neither


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> How about the school band !


Oh thank God I thought they were all your children !


----------



## Tom

Bulldog.



Bug.



Snake.



All too late...


----------



## Tom

Will this count as a mustang? Surely there must be one in the group...


----------



## dmmj

Do not call me shirley! Sorry old.joke


----------



## Tom

dmmj said:


> Do not call me shirley! Sorry old.joke



Roger, Roger.


----------



## Momof4

Tom said:


> Will this count as a mustang? Surely there must be one in the group...
> View attachment 140126



We have a winner!!

What do you spy?


----------



## Tom

In keeping with the animal theme...

I spy any non-Chelonian reptile.


----------



## dmmj

To easy, should have said dragon or unicorn.


----------



## wellington

Wow, did I finally make it. I'm so slow, I always get beat.


----------



## wellington

I don't know if this has been asked for already, but I spy a salamander

The frogs are my late Marge right and Homer left.


----------



## bouaboua

What is that??

I need to google it.........


----------



## wellington

bouaboua said:


> So what do you spy Barb??


Salamander


----------



## bouaboua

I know a newt once....




Are they the same????


----------



## dmmj

Salmon dear?


----------



## wellington

Yes, the same. What do you spy?


----------



## bouaboua

I was just posting a photo I found on the net. That is not my newt. Photo from the net don't count. 

So who, have a newt, please post yours then spy something...


----------



## dmmj

Where is newt when you need him?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tom said:


> In keeping with the animal theme...
> 
> I spy any non-Chelonian reptile.


----------



## Tom

wellington said:


> Wow, did I finally make it. I'm so slow, I always get beat.



FOUL! I cry. These are not reptiles. Frogs are amphibians. I spied a reptile.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i agree, but I'd also add that scientifically a praying mantis is not a bug ( so there) and the newt/salamander picture was nicked from the web (as was admitted).
I spent ages looking for a bug, before I realized the American definition is far wider, he ho.
back to the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i agree, but I'd also add that scientifically a praying mantis is not a bug ( so there) and the newt/salamander picture was nicked from the web (as was admitted).
> I spent ages looking for a bug, before I realized the American definition is far wider, he ho.
> back to the Cold Dark Room.


A praying mantis is definitely a bug. At least as far as the layman term which is all that matters here. And it happens to be a very cool bug.


----------



## Tom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i agree, but I'd also add that scientifically a praying mantis is not a bug ( so there) and the newt/salamander picture was nicked from the web (as was admitted).
> I spent ages looking for a bug, before I realized the American definition is far wider, he ho.
> back to the Cold Dark Room.



leigti already got this one, but yes all insects are considered "bugs" over here in this part of the world.

Further, I had already missed that one and just posted a bug for fun, so


----------



## leigti

I'm a little behind here, what are we spying? In zoology class we were identifying specimens for a test, there was one that I had no idea of. So I wrote "bug". It was wrong for the test but it's right for life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> A praying mantis is definitely a bug. At least as far as the layman term which is all that matters here. And it happens to be a very cool bug.


yep, that's what i said, I looked it up and to the Americans' layman's eye it's correct.
Please try to remember not everyone's an American.
sorry, shouldn't have written the last bit.


----------



## mike taylor

Well sorry guys I've been a little busy . I was going for the car but a horse is as good . So we looking for reptiles?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> leigti already got this one, but yes all insects are considered "bugs" over here in this part of the world.
> 
> Further, I had already missed that one and just posted a bug for fun, so


Whatever, but amphibians and stuff?
back to The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## wellington

Tom said:


> FOUL! I cry. These are not reptiles. Frogs are amphibians. I spied a reptile.


I looked it up and it Web said it was. Okay kinda in a round about way
Plus I couldn't find the pics of my lizards as fast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> A praying mantis is definitely a bug. At least as far as the layman term which is all that matters here. And it happens to be a very cool bug.


sorry, Tina, not want a fight, yep, i love them, had a huge one on my window mesh a few years ago and I so wish i had a photo.


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

Okay still spying for a salamander/newt


----------



## Tom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yep, that's what i said, I looked it up and to the Americans' layman's eye it's correct.
> Please try to remember not everyone's an American.
> sorry, shouldn't have written the last bit.



Yes, but YOU remember that all Americans think America is the center and most important part of the universe.


----------



## Tom

wellington said:


> View attachment 140171



NOW we're talkin'! Gorgeous Uromastix!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> Yes, but YOU remember that all Americans think America is the center and most important part of the universe.


Right, exactly.
back to my Cold Dark Room again.


----------



## Tom

wellington said:


> Okay still spying for a salamander/newt



Awe man... I got 15 species of frogs, every size alligator you can think of, but not one single salamander...


----------



## leigti

I wouldn't know a salamander if it bit me.


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> Awe man... I got 15 species of frogs, every size alligator you can think of, but not one single salamander...


My image of you is shattered :-(


----------



## wellington

Okay, so to not stall this too long, how about I change it too I Spy a Koi? Which ever shows up first or however you guys want it.

Thanks Tom, my Uro, Mr.T was shedding at the time. Otherwise he is all deep orangish red


----------



## Elohi

wellington said:


> View attachment 140171


Omg you have uro's? I want some so bad!


----------



## wellington

Elohi said:


> Omg you have uro's? I want some so bad!


I have just the one.


----------



## Momof4

What are we spying?


----------



## Tom

Momof4 said:


> What are we spying?



Koi fish. Or a salamander.


----------



## Momof4

Got it!


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go ! I spy a Motorcycle.


----------



## tortdad

I spy a red shirt


----------



## Tom




----------



## Tom

Man! Too slow again...


----------



## JoesMum

I spy wellington boots (gum boots)


----------



## Tom

JoesMum said:


> I spy wellington boots (gum boots)



Sorry. Can you tell us in English what that is? Boots for gum? How could you be spying Barb's boots from over there?


----------



## JoesMum

Wellies. Rubber boots for wet weather http://www.hunterboots.com/womens-wellington-boots-latest/


----------



## Tom

JoesMum said:


> Wellies. Rubber boots for wet weather http://www.hunterboots.com/womens-wellington-boots-latest/



You mean galoshes? Well heck. Why didn't ya just say so? 

This is Southern CA. Wet don't have "wet" weather here... I wear flip flops all year.


----------



## Tom




----------



## JoesMum

Tom said:


> You mean galoshes? Well heck. Why didn't ya just say so?
> 
> This is Southern CA. Wet don't have "wet" weather here... I wear flip flops all year.


Galoshes aresomething different over here. You put galoshes on over the top of other shoes. Wellies are worn as boots in their own right.


----------



## Tom

These are my wife's for cleaning the horse stalls.

I spy a backyard pool. (Mexican beer in pic optional...)


----------



## Tom

JoesMum said:


> Galoshes aresomething different over here. You put galoshes on over the top of other shoes. Wellies are worn as boots in their own right.



There is a saying about keeping your mouth shut lest your ignorance should fall out... I should have kept my ignorant-of-wet-weather-gear mouth shut. 

Thank you for the lesson.


----------



## JoesMum

Tom said:


> These are my wife's for cleaning the horse stalls.
> 
> I spy a backyard pool. (Mexican beer in pic optional...)


Picture? I see no picture


----------



## JoesMum

Tom said:


> There is a saying about keeping your mouth shut lest your ignorance should fall out... I should have kept my ignorant-of-wet-weather-gear mouth shut.
> 
> Thank you for the lesson.


It's OK ... we don't have huge expertise on sun protection here


----------



## Tom

JoesMum said:


> Picture? I see no picture


Scroll up. Post number 2250.


----------



## Momof4

I'm thinking!


----------



## Momof4

I spy a specialty wine glass!


----------



## Tom

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 140287
> 
> 
> I'm thinking!



Mmmmmmmm.... Modelo Especial, no less. Good one. Very good one.


----------



## Tom

Double post.


----------



## Tom

Is this one "special" enough.

If yes, then I spy a sleeping dog on a dog bed.


----------



## N2TORTS




----------



## leigti

I spy a rainbow.


----------



## wellington

Beautiful Hawaii


----------



## wellington

I spy a surf board


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

wellington said:


> View attachment 140294
> 
> Beautiful Hawaii


----------



## wellington

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 140305


The best place ever. Everyone should visit at least once, but more times is much better


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> The best place ever. Everyone should visit at least once, but more times is much better


While one visits, stay away from those saying they are Hawaiian. REAL Hawaiians don't recognize the invading occupation of their homeland. And look up the median annual incomes between the two. U.S. Invaders should be ashamed.


----------



## wellington

Yes, I hate the invading of the concrete jungle they are building there. They are trying to and have started moving into the North Shore. It's sad.

Now on to the spy, really all you coastal members and not one that likes to hang ten


----------



## Momof4

I spy reusable grocery bags.


----------



## johnandjade

an asda bag for life...

i spy with my back at work eye.... a war face!


----------



## mike taylor

Here is my buddy's war face !


----------



## mike taylor

If it is good I spy a light fixture.


----------



## johnandjade

light fixture?


----------



## mike taylor

Works for me !


----------



## johnandjade

cool . i spy with my about to clock off eye.... a bar!


----------



## Momof4

I spy anything panda bear.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 140369
> 
> 
> I spy anything panda bear.




awww thats too cool!! if i had a bar at home i think it would end in disaster lol


----------



## Momof4

No panda bears stuffed animals!
I have some but to lazy to take a pic!

I spy your dinner or lunch depending on where you are.


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

Looks kinda wormy, but it's sphagetti. I spy a typewriter. Anyone still have one? Some of you youngens probably don't know what one is


----------



## Tom

A typewriter? Yes I think I remember those from back in the 70s...

Let's save 9 hours and just pick something that might actually still exist outside of a museum.


----------



## wellington

Tom said:


> A typewriter? Yes I think I remember those from back in the 70s...
> 
> Let's save 9 hours and just pick something that might actually still exist outside of a museum.


Are you calling me OLD!  Come on, some one has a typewriter. Okay, I guess I just pick too hard of things for you. So, if a typewriter doesn't show, I Spy A a pic of only one leopard scute


----------



## Momof4

I have a type writer!! Let me go find it!


----------



## Momof4

I spy your pantry or cupboard where food is stored.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 140424
> 
> 
> I spy your pantry or cupboard where food is stored.


Can I take a pict of my belly ! There s a lot of food stored there !!


----------



## wellington

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 140424
> 
> 
> I spy your pantry or cupboard where food is stored.


WOOHOO, Haha @Tom


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 140424
> 
> 
> I spy your pantry or cupboard where food is stored.


An ELECTRIC typewriter? Really?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I told someone at work I had an IBM clone desk top computer at home and they didn't know what I meant. LOL.


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> An ELECTRIC typewriter? Really?


Hey, I thinks it's pretty darn cool she still has one at all. 

My cupboards are too bare to show. Unless you all would want to donate food, then I will show if


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> My cupboards are too bare to show. Unless you all would want to donate food, then I will show if


You and me both Barb, you and me both!


----------



## jaizei

Y'all talk a good game; I'll show you bare. I have a space where the pantry used to be.


----------



## wellington

LOL good one. We need to do a go fund me LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> LOL good one. We need to do a go fund me LOL


Yes! Let's do this!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> An ELECTRIC typewriter? Really?



It was my father in laws! He passed in his 90's and I would say he typed up a bunch of things and his Xmas letter every year until he was about 88. My kids type on it every once in a while.


----------



## wellington

You can even see the terrible contact paper the previous owners put on that I couldn't get off, so I flipped the shelf. Any easy way of getting it off, all suggestions considered. Now fund me some food. LOL


----------



## wellington

I believe that the spy was a food cabinet. So I Spy yummy desserts


----------



## jaizei

i still have flashbacks to that time I ate raw jiffy mix (+milk, no egg) only to discover meal bugs in it after the first bite or two.


----------



## leigti

wellington said:


> View attachment 140431
> 
> You can even see the terrible contact paper the previous owners put on that I couldn't get off, so I flipped the shelf. Any easy way of getting it off, all suggestions considered. Now fund me some food. LOL


Use the spray they use when they take down wallpaper.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> i still have flashbacks to that time I ate raw jiffy mix (+milk, no egg) only to discover meal bugs in it after the first bite or two.


Come on mealworms are good for turtles why not people !


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> i still have flashbacks to that time I ate raw jiffy mix (+milk, no egg) only to discover meal bugs in it after the first bite or two.



Mmmmmm protein


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> i still have flashbacks to that time I ate raw jiffy mix (+milk, no egg) only to discover meal bugs in it after the first bite or two.


One year at a camp I worked at we found out that Twinkies actually do have a shelflife and actually do go bad. I haven't eaten a Twinkie and almost 30 years.


----------



## dmmj

leigti said:


> One year at a camp I worked at we found out that Twinkies actually do have a shelflife and actually do go bad. I haven't eaten a Twinkie and almost 30 years.


So sad, so very sad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> So sad, so very sad.





leigti said:


> One year at a camp I worked at we found out that Twinkies actually do have a shelflife and actually do go bad. I haven't eaten a Twinkie and almost 30 years.


First Tina, shouldn't that have started with, “Well this,one year, at band camp..." And I'm thinking david was suggesting it was sad that twinkles have a shelf life.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> First Tina, shouldn't that have started with, “Well this,one year, at band camp..." And I'm thinking david was suggesting it was sad that twinkles have a shelf life.




i really hope the spy of a yummy dessert is an apple pie now lol


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> i really hope the spy of a yummy dessert is an apple pie now lol



I'd counter with cherry pie but I don't think I'm allowed to post that video.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I'd counter with cherry pie but I don't think I'm allowed to post that video.







its not so yummy anymore lol. 
does it count?


----------



## johnandjade

did i kill the game again?l a lemon maderia cake my mrs made,came out the oven like that and me being me had to make a comparison .... a likely excuse i know lol


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I'd counter with cherry pie but I don't think I'm allowed to post that video.


She's my cherry pie, put a smile on your face, ten miles wide 
Great song


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> She's my cherry pie, put a smile on your face, ten miles wide
> Great song




i get right into playing that on guitar hero.... that can aslo make a grown man cry, but for different reasons lol


----------



## dmmj

johnandjade said:


> i get right into playing that on guitar hero.... that can aslo make a grown man cry, but for different reasons lol


That and wayward son


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> That and wayward son




aww yes! i get tuned right into the game like a kid lol, the metallica one is still ma fav right enough


----------



## johnandjade

... if my 'dodggy dessert' pic counts? 

i spy someone playing guitar hero! extra points for a pose lol


----------



## wellington

johnandjade said:


> ... if my 'dodggy dessert' pic counts?
> 
> i spy someone playing guitar hero! extra points for a pose lol


That was a doggy dessert? It looks good. Yes, it passes.


----------



## dmmj

wellington said:


> That was a doggy dessert? It looks good. Yes, it passes.


The arbiter of deserts hath SPOKEN.


----------



## johnandjade

yeah my wee woman has some serious skill in the kitchen, just cooked me a cracking stake there  

cool, i spy someone playing guitar hero then... extra credit for a pose!


----------



## johnandjade

ok now guitar hero rockstars  

one for the dude and dudets across the pond then, i spy with my tartan eye.. a hurricane survival kit


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I hope you enjoy the meme apt as much as I do !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope you enjoy the meme apt as much as I do !


----------



## dmmj

Is the meme app a bad pun generator?


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> Is the meme app a bad pun generator?



i wish i could bame the app lol, im terrible for bad jokes


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 140715


----------



## mike taylor

What are we looking for ?


----------



## dmmj

Who knows? Unicorn? Dragon? Fairy?


----------



## mike taylor

Then lets get it started . I spy a riding mower .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy Muck boots
(City folks, that's a brand of boots)


----------



## 4jean

I spy a cold drink


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's just you and me



I spy a cat and its kill. It can be a toy kill.


----------



## leigti

OK, this is a terrible picture but it's my cat getting his laser light. And the dog is watching. Let me know if it counts.


----------



## leigti

Aspen and Methos are waiting to hear…


----------



## leigti




----------



## leigti

I'm going to bed soon so if this counts then I spy a grandfather clock.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> OK, this is a terrible picture but it's my cat getting his laser light. And the dog is watching. Let me know if it counts.
> View attachment 140859


I was asleep. Works for me Tina. I just noticed the crack in he ground under my beer can. Yup, that dry...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## leigti

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 140891


UGG! Don't remind me. So I guess we're looking for a grandfather clock.


----------



## johnandjade

still no grandfather clock? times ticking


----------



## johnandjade

if @grandpaturtle144 takes a pic of one of his clocks, will that count as a grandfather clock??


----------



## bouaboua

I'm OK with it.


----------



## leigti

Well, did I not pick a very good item? I'm sorry :-(let's try to give it a little more time and see what happens.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well will this help ?


Sorry love turtles and torts !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I " spy " a lovely TFO member !


----------



## bouaboua

Bit of stretch on the lovely part though.


----------



## bouaboua

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well will this help ?
> View attachment 140975
> 
> Sorry love turtles and torts !



I like your "grandfather clock".


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

bouaboua said:


> I like your "grandfather clock".


I new you would ,I got it on my cruise . Where else Katalina island !


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a Starbucks coffee mug.


----------



## johnandjade

its not a mug but thought id share..



they asked for a my name... been called this a few times lol


----------



## johnandjade

will this count for starbucks mug?



if so i'll spy something i never see... sunshine


----------



## Elohi




----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> View attachment 141046



we have a winner


----------



## Elohi

I don't even have sunshine yet today! It's hot even with no sun, so I know when the clouds burn off its going to be REALLY blistering.


----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> I don't even have sunshine yet today! It's hot even with no sun, so I know when the clouds burn off its going to be REALLT blistering.




we had our 1 day of summer this year already in Scotland lol. what do you spy with your soon to be 'sungasses' eyes?


----------



## Elohi

It's trying, it's trying! Lol


----------



## Elohi

I spy an rocking horse or antique child's rocking chair.

Edit: rocking horse or rocking chair, doesn't have to be a child's.


----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> View attachment 141047
> 
> View attachment 141048
> 
> It's trying, it's trying! Lol





welcome to my world


----------



## johnandjade

me and my canadian partner in crime ever so slightly intoxicated and an unfortunate rocking horse.

if accepted then i spy an unhealthy meal or snack


----------



## Rutibegga

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141051
> 
> 
> me and my canadian partner in crime ever so slightly intoxicated and an unfortunate rocking horse.
> 
> if accepted then i spy an unhealthy meal or snack



Ooh, I'm in! Beer and chocolate. Healthy? 

I spy a white dog.


----------



## Tom

How about TWO white dogs?





I spy a film set with a BIG name actor or actress.

... of course I spy this on a daily basis, but one of YOU has to spy it!


----------



## Rutibegga

Tom said:


> How about TWO white dogs?
> 
> 
> View attachment 141074
> 
> 
> I spy a film set with a BIG name actor or actress.
> 
> ... of course I spy this on a daily basis, but one of YOU has to spy it!





Ha! I also spy two white dogs.

this was my holiday card last year. (I staged the photo, @LemmyBites did the photoshop wizardry.)


----------



## Tom

No one else on a film set today?

Okay. I spy a tortoise on a hill.


----------



## leigti

Tom said:


> No one else on a film set today?
> 
> Okay. I spy a tortoise on a hill.


I don't think anybody has that. Did this thread just die? Pick a new object Tom.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jeopardy music


----------



## mike taylor

Starting this over ! I spy a red suv !


----------



## leigti

I'm glad it started over. I guess @Tom is too busy hobnobbing with celebrities to slum it down here with us regular people.


----------



## dmmj

Who you callin regular? You are speaking to Captain Awrsome and don't you forget it. I


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> Who you callin regular? You are speaking to Captain Awrsome and don't you forget it. I


I'm sorry. I didn't realize that.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> I'm glad it started over. I guess @Tom is too busy hobnobbing with celebrities to slum it down here with us regular people.


No he talks to the animals and they talk back


----------



## teresaf

N2TORTS said:


> Well...KR .. our home is a bonanza of tortoise goodies .....and I mean everywhere!!!!.....
> In the last 5 years chatting in here I have made some wonderful friends and contacts....some who have made special goodies for me thru out the years. The blanket was an X mas gift from my Aunt few years back ......
> Here a couple other ultra cool things .. from a special friends ...
> Tortoise Cove ....has it's very own book...!


I have a tortoise Stool also! I don't have a picture of it but its funny that you have one too!


----------



## mike taylor

No red suv? How about any color truck or suv.


----------



## Tom

mike taylor said:


> No red suv? How about any color truck or suv.



I think the players have got lazy and/or disinterested. Tortoise on a hill or a red SUV is not a hard thing to get a pic of...


----------



## mike taylor

I agree Tom .


----------



## johnandjade

r



red suv guys! i spy someone with a happy face still wanting to play i spy


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a duck !


----------



## johnandjade

w



will a rubber duck count??


----------



## mike taylor

Yes


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Yes


cool  , i spy with my goofing off from work eye.... a newspaper


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I spy something 'still on the vine'


----------



## Tom




----------



## mike taylor

Your turn Tom.


----------



## Tom

I spy a 1990 SCUBA rig.


HA! No that's ridiculous...

I spy any piece of SCUBA or snorkeling gear.


----------



## AZtortMom

now, that is something I have! 
I spy a snoozing tortoise


----------



## johnandjade

must be comfortable?!


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my working on a hangover eye.... a refreshing beverage of any kind, soda or alcoholic


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141371
> 
> 
> must be comfortable?!


So cute!


----------



## dmmj

johnandjade said:


> i spy with my working on a hangover eye.... a refreshing beverage of any kind, soda or alcoholic


Are you working on getting one or getting over one?


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a old car.


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> Are you working on getting one or getting over one?




very much workin on having one tomorrow! just clocked off and left the pub... beer run on way home


----------



## AZtortMom

How's that? 

I spy a beautiful blue sky


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> So cute!




aww fank oo  its an older pic i'll confess but it melts my heart lol (big softy me)


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> I spy a old car.


You beat me to it


----------



## AZtortMom

mike taylor said:


> I spy a old car.


I'm going there for lunch, love that place


----------



## johnandjade

some random old car, walking home has its perks!


----------



## johnandjade

i spy a shop/grocery store ??


----------



## AZtortMom

Sorry, I'm not out and about..


----------



## johnandjade

k. i spy a kettle?


----------



## Tom

johnandjade said:


> k. i spy a kettle?


----------



## Tom

I spy some food that is being grown for tortoises.


----------



## johnandjade

i spy.... i spy.... i spy, binoculars


----------



## leigti

How about a monocular? I only have one eye for gosh sakes 


If this doesn't count it's OK. If it does count then I spy a tortoise carved out of wood.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> How about a monocular? I only have one eye for gosh sakes
> View attachment 141426
> 
> If this doesn't count it's OK. If it does count then I spy a tortoise carved out of wood.


I wish I was home I have a nice hand carved tort on my wall ! But you have to make that tortoise money !


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a old house.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> I spy a old house.


Mine is bigger ..................... My carving ! So don't say it


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Mine is bigger ..................... My carving ! So don't say it


Hmmmmm


----------



## Tom

X


----------



## Tom

I spy a beehive. But any insect will suffice.


----------



## mike taylor

Crap now you say beehive . I just smashed a wasps nest .


----------



## Tom

mike taylor said:


> Crap now you say beehive . I just smashed a wasps nest .



Take a picture! Dead wasps are still insects.


----------



## mike taylor

I smashed them . They are dirt now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> I spy a old house.


Well I'm home


----------



## johnandjade

one insect, heard this little guy before i seen him. i spy with my hungover eye... someone enjoying a day off work.


----------



## Tom

HA! I'm still AT work!


----------



## johnandjade

Tom said:


> HA! I'm still AT work!




im only 0830 till 1230 but its no fun with a fuzzy head


----------



## johnandjade

no one enjoying a day off? how about a pic of a favourite t shirt then??


----------



## leigti

I spy someone's favorite book.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a weekend lunch.......do show the weekend part. A news paper or a TV weekend program or something


----------



## bouaboua

Or a cell phone as a date stamp.


----------



## bouaboua

No one takes lunch today?? 

How about I spy for your dinner plate tonight.................????


----------



## johnandjade

bouaboua said:


> No one takes lunch today??
> 
> How about I spy for your dinner plate tonight.................????







tonights dinner or tea as well call it in Scotland. 

i spy with a sty on my eye... an umbrella! or as they are called in Scotland, a sidearm lol.


----------



## bouaboua

How about I give you two of them? 




I spy with my kept dried eye to a dish washer full with the dishes.


----------



## johnandjade

will this count... im the dishwasher in this house lol


----------



## bouaboua

That will work! ! ! ! !Hahahahahhaha~~~~~~~

So what you will spy??


----------



## johnandjade

yeah i spy with my crying eye (movietube is dead) a dvd collection


----------



## tortdad

im on vacation so these 75 movies that we took with us will have to count as a collection.


----------



## tortdad

I spy with my I'm not looking forward to the 16 hour drive home eye....

A book on tape


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> I spy with my I'm not looking forward to the 16 hour drive home eye....
> 
> A book on tape


 Or a book with tape on it, lol


----------



## bouaboua

tortdad said:


> I spy with my I'm not looking forward to the 16 hour drive home eye....
> 
> A book on tape


Happy and safe driving.


----------



## leigti

I spy a rocking chair.


----------



## 4jean

Love Robert B Parker!!!


----------



## 4jean

I spy a Kindle.


----------



## leigti

4jean said:


> Love Robert B Parker!!!


Me too. I've read all the Spenser novels, even a couple that other people wrote after he died.


----------



## johnandjade

the girlfriends kindle. i spy with my sleepy eye... coffee!


----------



## dmmj

To late for coffee. Crazy


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> To late for coffee. Crazy




lol, 6,50am here... i spy a magazine? either kind


----------



## dmmj

Either kind. I get it


----------



## 4jean

leigti said:


> Me too. I've read all the Spenser novels, even a couple that other people wrote after he died.



Me too. Love them. Was so sad when he passed away.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> To late for coffee. Crazy


It's never to late for coffee ! I drink it from the time I get up til I pop a top of Bud before going to bed even here in AZ when it's 115 degrees outside !


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's never to late for coffee ! I drink it from the time I get up til I pop a top of Bud before going to bed even here in AZ when it's 115 degrees outside !


See crazy


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> See crazy


And that's what my wife says about me and my torts  she dose .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

P.S.
And my boss says about my ponytail!


----------



## Elohi

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's never to late for coffee ! I drink it from the time I get up til I pop a top of Bud before going to bed even here in AZ when it's 115 degrees outside !


Same here. I'm currently having the last of my pot of coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> Same here. I'm currently having the last of my pot of coffee.


ha ha! 
Me, too !


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## leigti

4jean said:


> Me too. Love them. Was so sad when he passed away.


The rumor is he died at his desk writing a book. I guess that's the way and author should go. Does anybody know what we are spying?


----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> View attachment 141965




we have a winner  what be we spying for now??


----------



## Elohi

I spy something you've kept since your childhood.


----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> I spy something you've kept since your childhood.



does my not so good looks count? lol


----------



## mike taylor

I got these crosses on my hands when I was 13/14 . Do they count?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> I got these crosses on my hands when I was 13/14 . Do they count?


I guess those count lol!


----------



## leigti

mike taylor said:


> I got these crosses on my hands when I was 13/14 . Do they count?


So what do you spy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

What happened everybody go to sleep ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup. 
I just woke up from my nap


----------



## bouaboua

Me too. Just got up to watch People's court. And Judge Judy.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

It's nice to know a couple people are awake out there !


----------



## Momof4

@mike taylor what do you spy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> @mike taylor what do you spy?


Come on don't let I spy dye !


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry guys ! I spy a tortoise sleeping .


----------



## mike taylor

Can also be a sleeping turtle .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

It take a polar bear farting to get you back ! I wish you could smell it


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Sorry guys ! I spy a tortoise sleeping .





asleep in the tub

and just too cute


----------



## johnandjade

i spy, someone happy to be happy to keep i spy alive


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a dog sleeping.


----------



## mike taylor

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It take a polar bear farting to get you back ! I wish you could smell it


I did it smells like a rotten walrus ***.


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> I spy a dog sleeping.



some how i doubt the authenticity lol but at least it keeps it going. makes the working day more fun


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> I spy a dog sleeping.






my moms friends dog called jodie, who we sometimes have the pleasure of watching... aka, jodie 'foster' dog. 


i spy a a something, anything at all, novel and useless (selfies don't count  )


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i spy, someone happy to be happy to keep i spy alive


Yes I am !


----------



## bouaboua

Me too!


----------



## leigti

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 142492
> 
> 
> my moms friends dog called jodie, who we sometimes have the pleasure of watching... aka, jodie 'foster' dog.
> 
> 
> i spy a a something, anything at all, novel and useless (selfies don't count  )





I dusted this off to take the picture. I spy a file cabinet.


----------



## bouaboua

Look at mine...





I spy a baseball cap. Any team in MLB.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> View attachment 142518
> 
> I dusted this off to take the picture. I spy a file cabinet.


I thought you would like this :


I wish my daughter would tell me where she finds these !


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Look at mine...
> 
> View attachment 142521
> 
> 
> 
> I spy a baseball cap. Any team in MLB.


That is one messy file cabinet  that's OK, you've been busy taking care of new tortoises. I don't have a baseball cap someone else will have to find that


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

OK did we all go to sleep again ?
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439179116.107430.jpg


----------



## leigti

It's not very much fun when the photos aren't working right.


----------



## Elohi

leigti said:


> It's not very much fun when the photos aren't working right.


I hope they plan to fix the app. Not seeing or being able to upload automatically embedded images rather sucks.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> It's not very much fun when the photos aren't working right.


I agree but we have to give them time and pray it dose change back !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439303086.030273.jpg


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Elohi said:


> I hope they plan to fix the app. Not seeing or being able to upload automatically embedded images rather sucks.


I hope when this photo thing is repaired I hope everybody will give " I spy " CPR " and bring it back


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope when this photo thing is repaired I hope everybody will give " I spy " CPR " and bring it back




well said grams


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439588138.477965.jpg


----------



## dmmj

if anyone wants pictures of nurses dialysis machines or sick people I will win for sure


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> well said grams


It's gramps but with your beer I understand you forgetting the " pee "


----------



## leigti

Testing testing

if this works, what are we spying? Thousand dollars


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I'm so happy to be back on line with pics


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> Testing testing
> View attachment 143729
> if this works, what are we spying? Thousand dollars


----------



## johnandjade

leigti said:


> Testing testing
> View attachment 143729
> if this works, what are we spying? Thousand dollars



i'm a bit short this morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hooray !!!!!!!!!!!
Piccies are back!
Whose turn is it ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Come on folks we can send pics after 5 days of no pics . Let's go ! There should be a build up of pics to be sent !


----------



## meech008

What are we spying?


----------



## leigti

I don't know. So I'm just going to start this thing over. I spy an alarm clock.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

This is a alarm clock after it went off in the morning for my wife !


----------



## leigti

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> This is a alarm clock after it went off in the morning for my wife !
> View attachment 143924


Well, not even any debris left  that's why I don't use my iPhone as my alarm clock. I would end up breaking the thing.


----------



## leigti

So what do you spy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> So what do you spy?


I spy the lovely ladies of the TFO !


----------



## Elohi

Here is a lovely lady of TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we're not ALL here , but quite a few of us are, so does this count:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/

If so, I spy with my just-up-from-my-nap eye, an empty bowl with a spoon, that used to have ice cream in it


----------



## dmmj

again with the ice cream :-(


----------



## bouaboua

You must just had some ice cream Yvonne. Now you makes me want some ice cream.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we're not ALL here , but quite a few of us are, so does this count:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/
> 
> If so, I spy with my just-up-from-my-nap eye, an empty bowl with a spoon, that used to have ice cream in it


Yvonne 
I work for Shamrock and we have 3 ice cream freezers full of ice cream for our employees to eat for free .


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yvonne
> I work for Shamrock and we have 3 ice cream freezers full of ice cream for our employees to eat for free .



I'll be right there...save me a place. 

I don't know why that was so hard for ya'll to come up with:




Ok then, how about I spy with my I-just-watched-two-episodes-of-NYPD Blue little eye...

a stack of old newspapers or magazines!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I'll be right there...save me a place.
> 
> I don't know why that was so hard for ya'll to come up with:
> 
> View attachment 143987
> 
> 
> Ok then, how about I spy with my I-just-watched-two-episodes-of-NYPD Blue little eye...
> 
> a stack of old newspapers or magazines!!


hah good luck


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> I'll be right there...save me a place.
> 
> I don't know why that was so hard for ya'll to come up with:
> 
> View attachment 143987
> 
> 
> Ok then, how about I spy with my I-just-watched-two-episodes-of-NYPD Blue little eye...
> 
> a stack of old newspapers or magazines!!


And No playboys cause we are all good boys


----------



## Yvonne G

That one's hard too? I don't even subscribe to the paper, and yet I have a nice stack of them near my wood stove.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'll leave that one up overnight. Time for me to hit the hay (I wonder where that saying comes from...)

Good night all.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'll leave that one up overnight. Time for me to hit the hay (I wonder where that saying comes from...)
> 
> Good night all.


origin of hitting the hay Wikipedia farmers farmers used to poke thehay when with with pitchfork to find young men hiding in there waiting for their daughters. It was common ro hear farmers yelling come on boy time to hit the hay


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The oldest is 2009.
I spy with my little eye.
Today's newspaper's sport's page.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Here ladies


----------



## leigti

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Here ladies
> View attachment 144004


That is wrong in so many ways!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> That is wrong in so many ways!


Oh tell me all of them


----------



## leigti

Nobody's read the Sunday paper yet and found a sports page? Come on guys let's get this thread going again.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 144001
> 
> The oldest is 2009.
> I spy with my little eye.
> Today's newspaper's sport's page.


What do you spy?


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> What do you spy?


Today's newspaper sports page


----------



## CherryheadBob

I spy a grape


----------



## Yvonne G

CherryheadBob said:


> I spy a grape




Wait...did you post a picture of today's sport section and it didn't show up? No? Cheater! Foul!!! (But welcome to I Spy. Always glad to see new blood in our old threads!!)


----------



## mike taylor

And I got peaches and strawberries ! Dammit!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...did you post a picture of today's sport section and it didn't show up? No? Cheater! Foul!!! (But welcome to I Spy. Always glad to see new blood in our old threads!!)


Is the web version count?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

bouaboua said:


> Is the web version count?
> 
> View attachment 144088


Hi, Steven.
Yeah, that counts for me.
Want to try and reboot this thread.
What do you spy ?


----------



## dmmj

leigti said:


> That is wrong in so many ways!


the best things in life usually are


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Steven.
> Yeah, that counts for me.
> Want to try and reboot this thread.
> What do you spy ?


If that is the case.............with my sweat and hot day eyes.....................I spy a cold drink with ice in it.

We hit 102 F today.


----------



## CherryheadBob

Sorry I didn't find an ice cold beverage but I had to post this picture


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

CherryheadBob said:


> Sorry I didn't find an ice cold beverage but I had to post this picture
> View attachment 144214


But after all day in 108 degree sun working for your torts you need a beer or two or three


----------



## CherryheadBob

Ice cold drink


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CherryheadBob said:


> Ice cold drink
> View attachment 144258


Ok, what do you spy ?


----------



## CherryheadBob

A pineapple


----------



## johnandjade

will a pineapple ring count??


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh!!! bloomin pics playing up again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhh!!! bloomin pics playing up again


Looks ok to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks ok to me.




not showing on iPhone app  

ok, i spys with my little eyes... dr pepper!


----------



## CherryheadBob

I have pepper but no doctor


----------



## leigti

There's a tiny bit left in the bottom  I spy a retractoable dog leash.


----------



## CherryheadBob

I swear I have one of those somewhere!!


----------



## CherryheadBob

Even comes with poop bags


----------



## CherryheadBob

I spy with my with my sore swollen infected eye a tv remote


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I spy with my little eye.
An ash tray.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine…


----------



## Yvonne G

Huh? Is that an ash tray? If so, what do you spy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fine…
> View attachment 144593


Blimey !!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops …I spy a smashed auto.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oops …I spy a smashed auto.




how bout one mid repair?


----------



## johnandjade

if it counts, i spy a can of soda


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> if it counts, i spy a can of soda


Isn't it great to have pics back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Isn't it great to have pics back
> View attachment 144601


Yep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Isn't it great to have pics back
> View attachment 144601


They were gone?


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They were gone?



no pics and no cowboy, it was bad times  glad we have both back now


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> no pics and no cowboy, it was bad times  glad we have both back now


And while you were gone everybody was drinking " Bud "


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And while you were gone everybody was drinking " Bud "







heres to drinking the wrong beer


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 144615
> 
> 
> heres to drinking the wrong beer


WAIT---WHAT THE…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 144615
> 
> 
> heres to drinking the wrong beer


How do you post a pic of one can ? The post has to be a 30 pack or more !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How do you post a pic of one can ? The post has to be a 30 pack or more !




hows this then....


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WAIT---WHAT THE…




i've been waiting to get a row for it


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WAIT---WHAT THE…




yip, thats my real face, i often that reaction


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> yip, thats my real face, i often that reaction


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 144625


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hows this then....
> View attachment 144624


Wifey says she wants a fridge like this.
I say "Fair play, mate."


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 144628


What do you mean " no reward "
The refrig is the reward !


----------



## Yvonne G

What are we spying?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> What are we spying?




can of soda


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> View attachment 144538
> 
> There's a tiny bit left in the bottom  I spy a retractoable dog leash.


----------



## Yvonne G

Since it's been such a long time, and no one seems to have a stupid CAN of soda, will you accept my BOTTLE of soda?




(I guess I need to clean the back of my cutting board. Darned eagle eye camera!)


If you accept it, how about if I spy with my almost sleepy eye, a pair of pinking shears or other fancy cutting shears.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Since it's been such a long time, and no one seems to have a stupid CAN of soda, will you accept my BOTTLE of soda?
> 
> View attachment 144719
> 
> 
> (I guess I need to clean the back of my cutting board. Darned eagle eye camera!)
> 
> 
> If you accept it, how about if I spy with my almost sleepy eye, a pair of pinking shears or other fancy cutting shears.


I don't have a pic of my loving wife's tongue ?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Since it's been such a long time, and no one seems to have a stupid CAN of soda, will you accept my BOTTLE of soda?
> 
> View attachment 144719
> 
> 
> (I guess I need to clean the back of my cutting board. Darned eagle eye camera!)
> 
> 
> If you accept it, how about if I spy with my almost sleepy eye, a pair of pinking shears or other fancy cutting shears.




yip its good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> If you accept it, how about if I spy with my almost sleepy eye, a pair of pinking shears or other fancy cutting shears.


Now I've got to get up out of bed to go get them dang it …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now I've got to get up out of bed to go get them dang it …
> View attachment 144731


I spy a roll of office desk tape, (clear kind)


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy a roll of office desk tape, (clear kind)


Will duct tape work


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Will duct tape work
> View attachment 144747


Survey says…NOPE !


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Survey says…NOPE !


Aww...man! *kicks dirt*


----------



## johnandjade

how about 2 rolls?


----------



## Yvonne G

It seems folks are starting to lose interest in our little game. Sorry to see that.




I spy with my going-into-town-to-run-errands little eye, a bowl of tortoise food!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man! You beat me to it.

What do you spy?


----------



## AZtortMom

There is not much left


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man, Noel...you're zero for o! It wasn't my "spy". John and Jade beat me out and they haven't stated their "spy" yet.


----------



## AZtortMom

Geez! O'well no biggie. I'm not real good on following the rules


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man, Noel...you're zero for o! It wasn't my "spy". John and Jade beat me out and they haven't stated their "spy" yet.


 

i spy a bowl of tort food too! (i was always going to say that  )


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Geez!




your up  what be we spying?


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a glass a water


----------



## CherryheadBob

sweet tasteless water 

If that counts then I spy a Russian tortoise


----------



## AZtortMom

I don't have a Russian tort


----------



## meech008

Not a fan of the flash lol I spy a pickle


----------



## AZtortMom

sliced pickles ok?


----------



## meech008

Yep!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 144793
> sliced pickles ok?


Hurling …


----------



## CherryheadBob

What do you spy


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a hairbrush


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sure it needs cleaning … but it is what it is


I spy the Jack of Hearts playing card.


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a newspaper


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 144970
> 
> I spy a newspaper


 for some reason that looks fake I don't know why


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> for some reason that looks fake I don't know why


Hee! Hee! Seeing if you guys were paying attention


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> for some reason that looks fake I don't know why


Because playing cards don't have sharp corners but I won't tell !


----------



## AZtortMom

So what are we spying


----------



## AZtortMom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Because playing cards don't have sharp corners but I won't tell !


Winner Winner! Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[QUOTE="Cowboy_Ken, post: 1177568, member: 14851"[/ATTACH]
I spy the Jack of Hearts playing card.[/QUOTE]


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> So what are we spying


I think we are spying a newspaper.


----------



## AZtortMom

*whistling*


----------



## dmmj

maybe no one has playing cards only electronic version?


----------



## AZtortMom

*shrugs*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

WOW ! 24 hours and a reguess already.


----------



## AZtortMom

Crazy man!


----------



## tortdad

Playing cards don't last in a house with toddlers.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> Playing cards don't last in a house with toddlers.


Mine are somewhere in my camping gear


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Mine are somewhere in my camping gear


Suuuuure


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Suuuuure


*evil smile*


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> Mine are somewhere in my camping gear


You've had 2 hours and still no cards that's a lot of camping gear !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I watched pre-season nfl tonight.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I watched pre-season nfl tonight.


Who is playing? They never show my team here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Who is playing? They never show my team here.


Tonight on Fox they had the Titans beating the Rams. Good times for me.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> [QUOTE="Cowboy_Ken, post: 1177568, member: 14851"[/ATTACH]
> I spy the Jack of Hearts playing card.


[/QUOTE]





i spy some milk


----------



## Team Gomberg

Milk.. This was at a cowboy themed dinner at the Texas Roadhouse!




I spy a sleeping dog


----------



## johnandjade

one sleeping pooch. i spy a BBQ


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 145210
> 
> 
> one sleeping pooch. i spy a BBQ




one BBQ. I spy a hummingbird feeder


----------



## tortdad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 145235
> one BBQ. I spy a hummingbird feeder


I'd like to place my order for a rack of ribs please


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> I'd like to place my order for a rack of ribs please


*takes out pen and pad of pad of paper* would you like me to throw some potatoes on too?


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> *takes out pen and pad of pad of paper* would you like me to throw some potatoes on too?


I miss potatoes :-(


----------



## Team Gomberg

Too bad you said hummingbird feeder...I'm staring at my standard bird feeders LOL


----------



## dmmj

hummingbird feeder? is that something to give food to hummingbirds or is it something you feed hummingbirds to?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> hummingbird feeder? is that something to give food to hummingbirds or is it something you feed hummingbirds to?



I don't think they specified so your choice


----------



## dmmj

I'm just trying to imagine what sort of inhuman Monster eats hummingbirds


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I'm just trying to imagine what sort of inhuman Monster eats hummingbirds


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> hummingbird feeder? is that something to give food to hummingbirds or is it something you feed hummingbirds to?


It's a feeder you fill with sugar water


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I'm just trying to imagine what sort of inhuman Monster eats hummingbirds


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sorry, just come back after a little siesta.
What's the spy please.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 145380


Dated her 2 maybe 6 times. I had to laugh at my own jokes, sad really.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, just come back after a little siesta.
> What's the spy please.



Hummingbird feeder


----------



## Team Gomberg

Out walking the dog...the neighbor has a hummingbird feeder..LOL



I spy a mailbox


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo! game back on


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Does a post box count? Not that I'm trekking down to the post office now!


----------



## wellington

No one has a mail box, impossible. Mine is just a tunnel through the wall with a door on each side. So, no real mail box.


----------



## leigti

this is a box and it holds mail. I spy a garden hose


----------



## tortdad

I don't have any garden ones, just regular ones 


That's @Cowboy_Ken in the yellow shirt and @mike taylor with the black scarf, trying to hide his Adam's apple.


----------



## wellington

Lol hose not HOE.


----------



## tortdad

wellington said:


> Lol hose not HOE.


Exactly, there's more than one in the pic


----------



## wellington

tortdad said:


> Exactly, there's more than one in the pic


LMAO


----------



## leigti

Oh man, look what I started!


----------



## leigti

The one in red is interesting. I don't know how any of them would make any money.


----------



## wellington

Wait no internet pics allowed. So these must be tortdad um hoses?


----------



## johnandjade

leigti said:


> View attachment 145506
> this is a box and it holds mail. I spy a garden hose




garden hose. i spy some potato chips


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> garden hose. i spy some potato chips


----------



## Team Gomberg

Potato chips... Sour cream and onion flavor!



I spy a Lego creation!


----------



## johnandjade

Team Gomberg said:


> Potato chips... Sour cream and onion flavor!
> View attachment 145557
> 
> 
> I spy a Lego creation!




only about 1.5miles of walking till home then i can do that one lol


----------



## johnandjade

I created a mess out of lego, does that count  

give me a hlf hr i'll try build something lol


----------



## johnandjade

my attempt at a tort lol. i spy... i spy... i spy a skateboard


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dated her 2 maybe 6 times. I had to laugh at my own jokes, sad really.


perhaps they just weren't funny


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> perhaps they just weren't funny


Well I thought they were…


----------



## johnandjade

no skateboards? how about a tricycle or a bicycle??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 145766
> 
> 
> no skateboards? how about a tricycle or a bicycle??


I already did a jigsaw.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I already did a jigsaw.




that'll do!


----------



## Elohi

What are we spying?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> What are we spying?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 145806


Come-on, really? Nothing for that? I thought it was brilliant … okay, so what that I've got some new scares on my head and all that… still brilliant


----------



## Team Gomberg

Skateboard, or bicycle and tricycle since no one had a board


Elohi said:


> What are we spying?


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Team Gomberg

What's next?


----------



## Elohi

I spy a to do list or a reminder list.


----------



## Team Gomberg

My shopping list...did that count?




If it counts.. I spy a fruit tree


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

is this a fruit tree - just kidding


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 145870
> is this a fruit tree - just kidding




hes been called alot worse than that, but too rude to repeat lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hes been called alot worse than that, but too rude to repeat lol


Thank you for not getting angry but I couldn't resist it . But the pic just seamed natural . Thank you again !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you for not getting angry but I couldn't resist it . But the pic just seamed natural . Thank you again !




oh gosh no, its near impossible to offend me!


----------



## dmmj

johnandjade said:


> oh gosh no, its near impossible to offend me!


challenge accepted


----------



## wellington

We need this to keep going. So what are we spying?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A fruit tree, i think.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A fruit tree, i think.


Okay, you warmer states, I know you have fruit trees.
You colder states you have some too. 
Let's get some pics


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Okay, you warmer states, I know you have fruit trees.
> You colder states you have some too.
> Let's get some pics


State? State?
i'm not in a State.
(well, not in that way, anyhow.)


----------



## dmmj

do they have to have fruit on them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

At this point, i think it's just necessary to get the game up and running again, so i'd say, in my humble opinion, any fruit tree would do.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> State? State?
> i'm not in a State.
> (well, not in that way, anyhow.)


Sorry, but your in a state all your own
Providence? Country? Any place you are with a fruit tree.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At this point, i think it's just necessary to get the game up and running again, so i'd say, in my humble opinion, any fruit tree would do.


Agreed


----------



## dmmj

are avocados considered fruit?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Sorry, but your in a state all your own
> Providence? Country? Any place you are with a fruit tree.


But it's dark out, i don't have any in my garden and wifey's got the camera


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> are avocados considered fruit?


Technically, an avocado's a berry, but it'll do here, i would say.


----------



## dmmj

I have 3 fruit trees cherry avocado and nectarine Snow Queen variety but it's dark and are all outside


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's dark out, i don't have any in my garden and wifey's got the camera


It's dark here too. Otherwise I have fruitless mulberry. Wait, is that even considered a fruit tree, if it's fruitless? Hmmm kinda like an oxymoron


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
We'll have to wait til morning or choose another spy.


----------



## wellington

Okay. It's dark all over and we all are now sounding like we are afraid of the dark
So let's make sure this gets picked up tomorrow


----------



## jaizei

What's the point of keeping the game going if it's not self-sustaining?


----------



## wellington

It is, just got sleepy for a bit.


----------



## dmmj

a perpetual motion type thread?


----------



## Momof4

I spy a tissue box.


----------



## wellington

I spy a bowl of candy


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> oh gosh no, its near impossible to offend me!


Let's see if that's true I just gave your refrig. Of beer to another member !


----------



## Elohi

My fruit bowl is our candy dish LOL. I'm sure that doesn't count though.


----------



## wellington

Stick a piece of candy in it and it's a candy dish


----------



## Team Gomberg

My candy "dish" in the pantry



I spy a book with a title that begins with letter "L"


----------



## Yvonne G

Let's see.....there must be one in here somewhere...




Oh yes! There it is:




I spy with my spam finder's eye, a decorative wine bottle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Say......whatever happened to the guy who started this crazy thread anyway? @JAYGEE Where the heck are you?


----------



## JAYGEE

Im here! Sorry been busy with work, school, kids, now been sick for a month....

I still come and lurk all the time. Just don't post much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> Im here! Sorry been busy with work, school, kids, now been sick for a month....
> 
> I still come and lurk all the time. Just don't post much.


Hope you make a quick recovery and get some free time soon, Mr I Spy.


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Im here! Sorry been busy with work, school, kids, now been sick for a month....
> 
> I still come and lurk all the time. Just don't post much.



Sick? For a whole month? I hope you're getting better.


----------



## wellington

I spy anything copper


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

High grade chalcopyrite.
Copper/ iron sulphide.
CuFeS2
Does that count?


If so, I spy a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Elohi

I spy anything "Viking".


----------



## johnandjade

will this count? of so i spy a puzzle book


----------



## wellington

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 146174
> 
> 
> will this count? of so i spy a puzzle book


As long as you didn't get it off the internet it counts


----------



## johnandjade

wellington said:


> As long as you didn't get it off the internet it counts


 
its a pic of me... just before i went swimming in the sea with a 'mankini' ... and almost got arrested for it :/


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 146174
> 
> 
> will this count? of so i spy a puzzle book



You are so strange! And I say this in the kindest way. You're one of my favorite people. Now if you want to really wow us, let's see the hat with your nylons and high heels!!! (Or even the mankini) LOL!!! (Turning off the computer and LMAO)


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> You are so strange! And I say this in the kindest way. You're one of my favorite people. Now if you want to really wow us, let's see the hat with your nylons and high heels!!! (Or even the mankini) LOL!!! (Turning off the computer and LMAO)




awww . im sure I posted the mankini on here before lol, lots of mentions of eye bleach being needed! how about my freddie mercury....


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> You are so strange! And I say this in the kindest way. You're one of my favorite people. Now if you want to really wow us, let's see the hat with your nylons and high heels!!! (Or even the mankini) LOL!!! (Turning off the computer and LMAO)




actuhad a terrible day and you've put a smile on my face  thank you  

I don't mind being the village idiot, someone has to be lol


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> Sick? For a whole month? I hope you're getting better.


I had some bad allergies for 3 weeks, finally started feeling better than the first week of school the kids came home sick and now its my turn.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> awww . im sure I posted the mankini on here before lol, lots of mentions of eye bleach being needed! how about my freddie mercury....
> View attachment 146191




Hm-m-m-m...there's something not quite right with this picture. Now let me think... Oh I got it - *MOVE THE DAMN CORD AWAY FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE VACUUM CLEANER!!!*


----------



## Team Gomberg

> i spy a puzzle book



A puzzle book?? What's a puzzle book?

I have a box of puzzles! Should I put one in a book? Lol


----------



## dmmj

if you seen 1 mankini
you seen enough for a lifetime


----------



## jaizei

Team Gomberg said:


> A puzzle book?? What's a puzzle book?
> 
> I have a box of puzzles! Should I put one in a book? Lol
> View attachment 146230



Like a crossword book, or similar.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ohhh those puzzles.. Hahahaha


----------



## johnandjade

Team Gomberg said:


> A puzzle book?? What's a puzzle book?
> 
> I have a box of puzzles! Should I put one in a book? Lol
> View attachment 146230




I'll happily except to keep the game moving on if no one beats you to it


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Tesco to the rescue!




I spy a jam jar!


----------



## johnandjade

i spy i sponge


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

It's shaped like a strawberry, because I'm very childish!





I spy a gerbilarium!


----------



## Yvonne G

No one has a gerbil on here? This one's been going for a full 24 hours. Show us one of yours, then pick something else for us to hunt for.


----------



## AZtortMom

No gerbil here, sorry


----------



## Yvonne G

My sister used to have sugar gliders, does this count:







If so, let's see if anyone can spy a sprinkler spraying a round pattern on the grass.


----------



## dmmj

couldn't we ask Richard Gere for a gerbil?


----------



## Yvonne G

David, David, David! What are we going to do with you!! You know Richard is not allowed to play our game, right?


----------



## wellington

Wait, wait, Richard Gere, like officer and a gentleman Richard Gere, wait, he can play any time
I only have the sprinkler that goes back in forth. It does make a ring of water but it's off now anyway


----------



## dmmj

wellington said:


> Wait, wait, Richard Gere, like officer and a gentleman Richard Gere, wait, he can play any time
> I only have the sprinkler that goes back in forth. It does make a ring of water but it's off now anyway


well now we know who floats your boat don't we?


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> well now we know who floats your boat don't we?


Just one of a few


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I'm changing my spy. Since no one has a round sprinkler running to take a picture of, that means I win the game. Here's a new one for you all:

I spy with my little eye, a flashlight - but wait...not the normal type of flashlight. This one has to be different and unique.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I spy with my little eye, a flashlight - but wait...not the normal type of flashlight. This one has to be different and unique.


Ive got a 6 d-cell mag lite. Does that count?


----------



## Yvonne G

Not if it's just a normal type flashlight. Is it unusual in any way besides the fact it costs you a fortune in batteries?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's huge and you could play baseball with it as the bat.


----------



## mike taylor

I have a flashlight shaped like a small bat . I can't take a picture of it right now I'm at the hospital as most of you know .


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's huge and you could play baseball with it as the bat.


men always exaggerate the size of their flashlights


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Oh, fine. I'll choose something easier. I spy a keyboard (instrument or computer is fine)


----------



## johnandjade

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Oh, fine. I'll choose something easier. I spy a keyboard (instrument or computer is fine)




miss yvonne got the gerbil spy, onto an unusual flashlight


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Whoops, missed that.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Unique flashlight huh....




I spy a clock with Roman numerals


----------



## Elohi

I spy yard shoes. (Or whatever shoes you take care of outdoor torts or you garden in)


----------



## jaizei

Elohi said:


> View attachment 146561
> 
> 
> I spy yard shoes. (Or whatever shoes you take care of outdoor torts or you garden in)


----------



## jaizei

I spy a white picket fence


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I spy a white picket fence


white? why is it got to be white huh?


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Yvonne G

...and I hope you all appreciate what I had to go through to get this picture. Since Jaizei was wearing my Keds, I had to go out barefoot, walking on the rocks in my driveway - o-o-o o-o-o ouch ouch!

I spy with my hungry-for-lunch eye, a TV dinner, fresh outta' the microwave! Yum...


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Here's a TV...






Aaaand here's my dinner! 





Does this count?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cheater...but I'll give you a pass. What do you spy?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 146562


Jaizei's feet are fascinating!


----------



## wellington

Lol


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

I spy a sleepy tortoise!


----------



## wellington

Darn I never get those kinds of shots.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Levi putting himself to bed the other day. Sleepy in his favorite sleeping corner!




I spy pink jewelry


----------



## wellington

I spy a TV guide


----------



## dmmj

feet?Am I missing something?


wellington said:


> View attachment 146596
> 
> I spy a TV guide


I want to see one of those


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> feet?Am I missing something?
> 
> I want to see one of those



Just for you bud


----------



## jaizei

Whew, might have to take this to pm before it goes any further


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> feet?Am I missing something?
> 
> I want to see one of those


No one yet? Are they no longer out there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I spy some glue.


----------



## leigti

I spy a pizza


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> View attachment 146670
> 
> I spy a pizza



They make glue from gorillas ?


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They make glue from gorillas ?


yes but it's a little hairy


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They make glue from gorillas ?



They're the primate ingredient but it also contains a lot of the usual additives.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> yes but it's a little hairy





jaizei said:


> They're the primate ingredient but it also contains a lot of the usual additives.


Bit of a sticky situation for the gorillas.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> They're the primate ingredient but it also contains a lot of the usual additives.


 hahaha primate ingredient very funny


----------



## dmmj

are we actually looking for gorilla glue I have that


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> are we actually looking for gorilla glue I have that



pizza


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> are we actually looking for gorilla glue I have that


It's already pictured, that's what started these corny posts
Looking for pizza I believe.


----------



## dmmj

I think I got that as well hold on


----------



## dmmj

no sorry it was eatin


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> no sorry it was eatin


Haha, I had some too, cheap dollar store ones, I ran to freezer with iPad in hand to snap a pic and they were gone. Growing son had eaten them.


----------



## 4jean

I spy a wedding photo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not come out very flatteringly or very well.
Sorry.
I spy a mirror.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's me in the back with the cowboy hat on my head.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a picture of my current wedding with my bride, Karen


yes, Hershey kisses turned into yellow roses

is she gorgeous or what, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

This is what my granddaughter calls the Crystal Shining Bathroom.

I spy with my very sleep eye, a roll of toilet paper.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 146698
> 
> 
> This is what my granddaughter calls the Crystal Shining Bathroom.
> 
> I spy with my very sleep eye, a roll of toilet paper.


all I got are corn cobs


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 146698
> 
> 
> This is what my granddaughter calls the Crystal Shining Bathroom.
> 
> I spy with my very sleep eye, a roll of toilet paper.




will soon be a very strange person taking pictures of toilet paper in the supermarket


----------



## johnandjade

sneeky quick pic as staff were stacking shelves! 

i spy with my off to work eye.. some breakfast!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw nuts. That leaves me out. I don't eat breakfast.

...oh wait! I have a bowl of baby tortoise breakfast in the fridge. I'll go get that. (You didn't specify human or otherwise)


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my I-was-able-to-sleep-in-this-morning eye, a writing desk with bills and junk mail.


----------



## 4jean

I spy a wallet with lots of money in it


----------



## johnandjade

4jean said:


> View attachment 146732
> 
> 
> I spy a wallet with lots of money in it




best ask the mrs for that pic! lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mixture of Euros, Gibraltar Pounds, and Moroccan Dirham.
I spy a pair of candlesticks.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 146734
> 
> Mixture of Euros, Gibraltar Pounds, and Moroccan Dirham.
> I spy a pair of candlesticks.


Dang! I don't even have that much monopoly money :-( if I dig hard enough I think I have some Canadian money I got when I was up there.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 146734
> 
> Mixture of Euros, Gibraltar Pounds, and Moroccan Dirham.
> I spy a pair of candlesticks.




the milkybars are on you!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 146734
> 
> Mixture of Euros, Gibraltar Pounds, and Moroccan Dirham.
> I spy a pair of candlesticks.




that weird fellow was taking pictures in the supermarket again...


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my lazy eye... anything star wars. ( mickey mouse doesn't count! )


----------



## Team Gomberg

Star wars! 



..we got lots of that around here! If I wasn't in the middle of cooking, I'd have assembled all the starwars stuff for a photo...LOL

but my son's Darth costume and his light sabers will have to do... Haha

I spy, with my hungry eye.. A plate of spaghetti!


----------



## Team Gomberg

No spaghetti? Fine..

I spy with my still hungry eye any home cooked meal!


----------



## jaizei

Team Gomberg said:


> No spaghetti? Fine..
> 
> I spy with my still hungry eye any home cooked meal!



If I take the pizza out of the box and put it on a plate does that count?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Reheated pizza a home cooked meal? Ha! 

But seriously, to keep this game going maybe it should be any food LOL


----------



## jaizei

I don't have any plates so it's a moot point.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I don't have any plates so it's a moot point.


do you eat over the sink like an animal?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> do you eat over the sink like an animal?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i spy with my lazy eye... anything star wars. ( mickey mouse doesn't count! )





I thought you might like this !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 147272
> 
> I thought you might like this !




its right on 3 fronts; first you get 'cold feet' , second you get 'stiff' and finally you end up in the morgue!


----------



## johnandjade

Team Gomberg said:


> Reheated pizza a home cooked meal? Ha!
> 
> But seriously, to keep this game going maybe it should be any food LOL




im not aloud in th kitchen, but i think this is how to make breakfast?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 147272
> 
> I thought you might like this !




how bout this one gramps


----------



## Team Gomberg

Seriously? No home cooked meals? I can't be the only TFOer who cooks!! I make 3 meals a day ( I spend most of my life in the kitchen lol) ..eating out is a treat!

I spy a home cooked meal! 

@Elohi do you cook? LOL


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Team Gomberg said:


> Seriously? No home cooked meals? I can't be the only TFOer who cooks!! I make 3 meals a day ( I spend most of my life in the kitchen lol) ..eating out is a treat!
> 
> I spy a home cooked meal!
> 
> @Elohi do you cook? LOL


My wife ask where I wanted to go for dinner tonight ? And I said we eat out every night but Saturday morning . So I want a home cooked meal for tonight !


----------



## Yvonne G

As I was scrolling up to the top of this page from the bottom, and the toaster picture came into view, I knew it was going to show johnandjade as the composer of the post. I don't see why that 'spy' couldn't be the winner. It's inventive and obviously going to be someone's meal, if they can figure out how to get the eggs and coffee into then out of the toaster. Excellent!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> As I was scrolling up to the top of this page from the bottom, and the toaster picture came into view, I knew it was going to show johnandjade as the composer of the post. I don't see why that 'spy' couldn't be the winner. It's inventive and obviously going to be someone's meal, if they can figure out how to get the eggs and coffee into then out of the toaster. Excellent!!





guilty  ...the fire brigade enjoyed the coffee... the neighbours made... after the fire :/. hee hee


ok mam' i'll take that as a green light,  i spy with my off from work eye, a favourite relaxing spot, be it a chair or a spot in the garden etc


----------



## Yvonne G

I took my camera into the bedroom to get a picture of my recliner chair. I forgot that I hadn't made my bed yet and all the pillows were still stacked up on the recliner. I don't like to disturb the animals, so I couldn't get a picture of the chair for the game.




(The Princess and the Pea)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is Spot the Zebra relaxing in my favourite relaxing spot, so I am sitting on the floor.
Do I get double points?
Oh, actually I think Yvonne's counts.
Your turn, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Alrighty then (said in my best Jim Carey voice)...

I spy with my ready-to-go-outside eye, a nice bench or chair under a beautiful shade tree.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Alrighty then (said in my best Jim Carey voice)...
> 
> I spy with my ready-to-go-outside eye, a nice bench or chair under a beautiful shade tree.




down 4 flights of stairs for the (fingers and toes out) 4th time today! grrrr!!


----------



## johnandjade

gosh darn, couldn't stretch out enough




huffs and puffs...


----------



## johnandjade

it's not very picturesque but its a communal area, and its not vandalised which means a lot in these parts:/


----------



## Yvonne G

...and you spy???


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my little eye.... an edible tort plant. we tried fido on jade (the plant not the mrs) and he scoffed it


----------



## wellington

Hibiscus and lilacs. My new free igloo too that I split up and using the top for a hide and the bottom for a little pool


----------



## wellington

I spy an outside tortoise statue


----------



## Yvonne G

and finally, BO, who was standing as still as a statue:




I spy with my little eye, an antique or very old soda bottle.


----------



## dmmj

I think Yvonne faked  that last picture


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> im not aloud in th kitchen, but i think this is how to make breakfast?
> View attachment 147273


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I think Yvonne faked  that last picture



Sh-h-h - don't be giving up my secrets.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Sh-h-h - don't be giving up my secrets.


You guys always bring a smile to my face


----------



## Elohi

Peeking in on my friends to say hello.


----------



## Elohi

Oops wrong thread!!!


----------



## wellington

Okay all you hippie beach bums in Cali, where's all the old/antique pop bottles


----------



## Yvonne G

Elohi said:


> Oops wrong thread!!!



That's ok...I think he's saying, "I spy with my new little eye - a big two-legged monster holding me up in the air."


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I'll give you all a reprieve.




I spy with my little eye - a jar of calcium powder for reptiles.


----------



## dmmj

yeah how weird must be for tortoise to be picked up like that?


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> yeah how weird must be for tortoise to be picked up like that?


Maybe he will think he's a bird? Lol


----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> Maybe he will think he's a bird? Lol


I'm not criticizing you just thinking out loud


----------



## AZtortMom

Elohi said:


> Maybe he will think he's a bird? Lol


SUPERMAN!


----------



## wellington

I spy a record player


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

wellington said:


> Okay all you hippie beach bums in Cali, where's all the old/antique pop bottles


Probably the same place the drinkers of the pop are ( in the ground )  start digging !


----------



## Yvonne G

(All these spys are allowing you all to see what a lowsy housekeeper I am. I don't turn on any lights so I never see how dusty the place is getting. But the flash on my camera reveals all)

I spy, with my little eye, a wall with striped wall paper on it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 147556
> 
> 
> (All these spys are allowing you all to see what a lowsy housekeeper I am. I don't turn on any lights so I never see how dusty the place is getting. But the flash on my camera reveals all)
> 
> I spy, with my little eye, a wall with striped wall paper on it.


As long as your happy we are happy !


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> As long as your happy we are happy !



With the light off, ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> With the light off, ignorance is bliss!


Your right but stress is as bad as second hand smoke per the news last week !


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> With the light off, ignorance is bliss!


When I put my glasses on, is when I see all that I don't see without them. So, I just don't wear them then my house keeping looks great


----------



## wellington

No one has striped wall paper? I don't do wall paper any more, I hate removing it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Man, you guys make it hard for a gal to find stuff.




Ok, I'll change my spy to a fancy room divider. Now come on folks...surely someone must have a room divider?????


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Man, you guys make it hard for a gal to find stuff.
> 
> View attachment 147658
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll change my spy to a fancy room divider. Now come on folks...surely someone must have a room divider?????


I haven't seen a better room divider then a wedding ring the older the ring gets the bigger the divider ! ( smiles ) but true.


----------



## wellington

I used too have one. But I spy the incubators in your pic above.


----------



## dmmj

A fancy room divider?? Is that city speak for a wall?


----------



## wellington

She is spying a room divider, she's not showing one.


----------



## jaizei

I spy a double oven


----------



## dmmj

I'm afraid to ask what a double oven is


----------



## Yvonne G

It's two built in ovens, one above the other. I used to have that in my previous house, but I have a free standing range in this house. I suppose I could take a picture of my microwave and my stove's oven and super=impose them, but I'm not a cheater.


----------



## dmmj

Nooooooooooo of course not .....that thought never even crossed my mind


----------



## wellington

There are now also free standing stoves that have two ovens. Not only in walls anymore, yay. I didn't buy one thoough, just like them.


----------



## dmmj

Ooooh la de dah fancy


----------



## kirsty Johnston

i spy a refrigerator with an ice dispenser!


----------



## wellington

I spy a drawer style dish washer


----------



## Elohi

wellington said:


> View attachment 147688
> 
> I spy a drawer style dish washer


I'm not sure I know what that is?


----------



## wellington

Elohi said:


> I'm not sure I know what that is?


It's a dishwasher that pulls out like a drawer. Instead of it opening from the top and down towards floor like the normal ones.


----------



## dmmj

that reminds me of a joke I gotta go visit the joke section


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Elohi said:


> I'm not sure I know what that is?


I think they mean integrated - so basically the door of the dishwasher is a cupboard and the dishwasher is behind it... If that makes sense lol


----------



## wellington

kirsty Johnston said:


> I think they mean integrated - so basically the door of the dishwasher is a cupboard and the dishwasher is behind it... If that makes sense lol



No, it's just a drawer style dishwash. It pulls out the same way a drawer does. Looks like this picture above. It's from the Internet, so I'm changing my spy to:

I spy a percolating coffee pot.


----------



## Yvonne G

*The 2016 Calendar Contest rules have been printed. Let's get everyong to enter this year's contest. See the rules here:*

*http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2016-calendar-contest-rules.128036/*


----------



## johnandjade

big bertha!!!! queen b


----------



## dmmj

Hmmmmm I think the calendar contest is coming but I'm not quite sure yet


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Hmmmmm I think the calendar contest is coming but I'm not quite sure yet



Well, you can rest assured, David. It is not only coming - it is HERe!!!!


----------



## dmmj

still not sure


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> *The 2016 Calendar Contest rules have been printed. Let's get everyong to enter this year's contest. See the rules here:*
> 
> *http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2016-calendar-contest-rules.128036/*




you must be dreading my entry!!  


... don't worry I'll behave


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> you must be dreading my entry!!
> 
> 
> ... don't worry I'll behave


Torts don't drink "Bud " thank God !your on your own


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Torts don't drink "Bud " thank God !your on your own




hold up gramps... i got this!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> hold up gramps... i got this!







whazzzzz uppp???!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 147784
> 
> 
> 
> whazzzzz uppp???!!


Yes they eat the can but don't drink the beer !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning All !


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 147784
> 
> 
> 
> whazzzzz uppp???!!



So that made it all the way over there?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> So that made it all the way over there?




oh yes, and im thankful for it


----------



## johnandjade

still no coffee pot? i'll swing by the supermarket on way into work and try find one snap a pic, at least its not toilet paper this time


----------



## johnandjade

i think this is what we're after? im an instant coffee type, it either comes in a jar or a paper take out cup




if it counts, i spy with my hopeful eye a pair of white sneakers that are STILL white


----------



## JAYGEE

It seems this thread is slowing down!

I have some whiteish old school K Swiss but I wore my boots today!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok I spy a paper shredder


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 148024
> 
> Ok I spy a paper shredder




woo hoo, game on!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay! *high fives John*


----------



## johnandjade

... might not be white but the ARE sneakers.... they sneak in and win the spy


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Yay! *high fives John*




(hi 5's back)


... down low!


----------



## dmmj

Were they not supposed to be white?


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> Were they not supposed to be white?




they were, but keeps the game 'running'


----------



## dmmj

I got white sneakers white white white white white white no dirt


----------



## dmmj

did I mention they are white?


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> did I mention they are white?




dont think so?


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> Were they not supposed to be white?


Whitish


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> did I mention they are white?


Let's see them


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Whitish



we have a shredder but more people to keep playing :/


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Let's see them




they 'snuk' off


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> Let's see them


that's in the past I only live in the present


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> that's in the past I only live in the present


You are so silly


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

dmmj said:


> I got white sneakers white white white white white white no dirt


How is that possible?


----------



## dmmj

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How is that possible?


I don't wear them very often that's how


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I don't wear them very often that's how


And he still hasn't posted a picture....


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> And he still hasn't posted a picture....


that's because it is the past where I don't live


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 148024
> 
> Ok I spy a paper shredder


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> View attachment 148049


Woo hoo!


----------



## jaizei

I spy a picnic basket


----------



## jaizei

Thankfully there's no one here to see me walking around looking for a paper shredder


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> that's because it is the past where I don't live


Uh huh.. *standing with arms crossed*


----------



## AZtortMom

No one has a picnic basket?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> No one has a picnic basket?


Nope. I don't picnic


----------



## JAYGEE

Nope. No picnic basket over here. 


I got a lunchbox.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me either. 
I camp


----------



## dmmj

I'm not a bear named yogi


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I'm not a bear named yogi


I don't know I'll bet if your crossed you can become a bear !


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't know I'll bet if your crossed you can become a bear !


crossed what?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> crossed what?


If someone makes you angry? Not me !


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I'm not a bear named yogi



I do believe that would be a "pic-a-nic basket," Boo Boo.


----------



## Team Gomberg

I have a picnic basket/backpack! A super nifty one too. But it's in the closet and the kids are sleeping. If no one has posted a pic by tomorrow morning, I'll post it!


----------



## johnandjade

thought we had one at work in the showroom but its just a teddy bears picnic


----------



## Team Gomberg

jaizei said:


> I spy a picnic basket






I spy a giant size breed of dog


----------



## AZtortMom

Jeopardy music....


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a rather big dog, however, her breed isn't considered "giant."


----------



## dmmj

I think Misty's close enough


----------



## Yvonne G

I got a million of 'em!










I spy with my fresh-from-my-nap eye, a wire bound spiral notebook!


----------



## dmmj

we only need one sheesh


----------



## Elohi

I spy a set of stairs.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> we only need one sheesh



You're always good for a chuckle. Thanks.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Bummer, as a former Dane owner I wanted a giant breed! Dane, Bernard, Pyrenees...etc. Oh well, game on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Team Gomberg said:


> Bummer, as a former Dane owner I wanted a giant breed! Dane, Bernard, Pyrenees...etc. Oh well, game on.


 Maybe one of these for Heather ?

(the one on the right in the photo, gosh)!!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Haha!

There's a member here who posted photos of one of these African pups! Forget who it was but obviously never forgot the dog


----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> View attachment 148193
> 
> 
> I spy a set of stairs.







i spy a welcome/door mat


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a garden hose


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 148336
> I spy a garden hose




ahh!! pic i got I've used already


----------



## Team Gomberg

AZtortMom said:


> I spy a garden hose






1 garden hose in the background.

I spy a fire. Fire pit? Fire place? The gas stove burner.... LOL


----------



## wellington

I spy a hanging flower pot


----------



## johnandjade

hanging flower pot... just took a picture of a random house but i spyed one!



i spy with my lets keep the game alive game.... a road sign


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hanging flower pot... just took a picture of a random house but i spyed one!
> View attachment 148616
> 
> 
> i spy with my lets keep the game alive game.... a road sign


Where were you for the " Tort means " ? I miss your replies


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where were you for the " Tort means " ? I miss your replies




i'll have a search for the thread gramps


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where were you for the " Tort means " ? I miss your replies




couldn't find it


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> couldn't find it



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/turtle-tortoise-meme-wars.128361/


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/turtle-tortoise-meme-wars.128361/




woo hoo  thank you


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo  thank you


Did you find It ? Have another " Bud " and add the word War ! But after the Bud or 2 you'll still be happy Evan if you don't find it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> I spy with my lets keep the game alive game.... a road sign


 Oh sure…pick something Cowboy Ken has little chance of finding. Cowboy Ken equals no truck, no drivers license, no neighbors going by, no road signs for a solid .5 miles … will a trail name sign pass as well?


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh sure…pick something Cowboy Ken has little chance of finding. Cowboy Ken equals no truck, no drivers license, no neighbors going by, no road signs for a solid .5 miles … will a trail name sign pass as well?




hi mr ken, hope you're well. yes, it'll count


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Here cowboy Ken


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you find It ? Have another " Bud " and add the word War ! But after the Bud or 2 you'll still be happy Evan if you don't find it




got it . no bud tonight, cider kindly given by some of the sale staff at work


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> got it . no bud tonight, cider kindly given by some of the sale staff at work


I'll be dunking "Bud " in Ohio tonight with the grand kids ! AZ will have to live without me !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'll be dunking "Bud " in Ohio tonight with the grand kids ! AZ will have to live without me !




enjoy . I'm sure the grand kids will be happy to see grandpa turtle


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> hi mr ken, hope you're well. yes, it'll count


 Other than an old Long Haired Hippie Type posting while I was emailing, here's the one I was gonna post…


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Here cowboy Ken
> View attachment 148619





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Other than an old Long Haired Hippie Type posting while I was emailing, here's the one I was gonna post…
> View attachment 148624




i'll take both, what we spying fellas?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> i'll take both, what we spying fellas?


 With my, “I stayed up way too late, got up much too early" eyes I spy a Coors logo propaganda thing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Coors logo propaganda thing.


 Like a Coors Original barrel cover from a rodeo event.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Like a Coors Original barrel cover from a rodeo event.




this city boy has no chance


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Like a Coors Original barrel cover from a rodeo event.


What!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> this city boy has no chance


Go to a county or state fair event. There's bound to be one around you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What!


Like this!

or this


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Like this!
> View attachment 148663
> or this
> View attachment 148664


Well, those 'dance' moves they're doing are very 2012.
Besides, doesn't it have to be something YOU take a picture of?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, those 'dance' moves they're doing are very 2012.
> Besides, doesn't it have to be something YOU take a picture of?



Picture of a picture loop hole


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The pictures were for informative purposes only. I'm the original poster for what y'all be looking for in the first place.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Picture of a picture loop hole


if I recall correctly and I think I do one of the rule was no pictures of pictures of pictures


----------



## dmmj

of a picture


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Of a picture


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yvonne G

No, I think the rule is your spy has to be something you can actually see with your own eyes. So if you have a picture you can take a picture of, that would qualify. But you CAN'T get a picture off the 'net for your spy.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The pictures were for informative purposes only. I'm the original poster for what y'all be looking for in the first place.





I was going to do a pic of Bud but this is better !


----------



## JAYGEE

New item? It's been a day or so now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes...Please!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> No, I think the rule is your spy has to be something you can actually see with your own eyes. So if you have a picture you can take a picture of, that would qualify. But you CAN'T get a picture off the 'net for your spy.


that sounds fishy to me


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok, so have we decided on a new topic?


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> Ok, so have we decided on a new topic?


I don't know if we've decided anything. I spy a Dreamcatcher.


----------



## Rutibegga

leigti said:


> I don't know if we've decided anything. I spy a Dreamcatcher.


Bah! I JUST got back from Santa Fe. I could have taken so many dream catcher photos there.


----------



## leigti

Rutibegga said:


> Bah! I JUST got back from Santa Fe. I could have taken so many dream catcher photos there.


Yeah, I bet there's two or three of them down there.


----------



## dmmj

are we looking for dream catchers?


----------



## leigti

Well, according to me we are. I couldn't figure out what we were really looking for.


----------



## dmmj

seriously? Dreamcatchers? seriously? I've got one or two around here somewhere let's see if I can dig them up


----------



## Momof4

I spy the inside of your medicine cabinet.


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 149054
> 
> 
> I spy the inside of your medicine cabinet.


Well, this was more like what I was thinking but that will work


----------



## wellington

Does a medicine closet work


----------



## wellington

If so, I spy a picture of your tv with an animal show playing


----------



## leigti

this is the TV show "tanked" they build really cool aquariums.


----------



## leigti

If this counts then I spy a candle.


----------



## wellington

leigti said:


> View attachment 149135
> this is the TV show "tanked" they build really cool aquariums.


OMG. we were just watching that show. I work in an aquarium store. I would want those guys picking and placing my fish. Lots of mistakes but cool aquariums they build


----------



## wellington

I spy a coconut


----------



## leigti

wellington said:


> OMG. we were just watching that show. I work in an aquarium store. I would want those guys picking and placing my fish. Lots of mistakes but cool aquariums they build


I don't know enough about fish to know if they are good or bad, but they can sure build some meat aquariums.


----------



## AZtortMom

No coconut yet?


----------



## dmmj

I've got a lovely bunch of coconutssome as big as my head. But they're shy.


----------



## dmmj

I think I've got some coconut coconut coconut candy


----------



## Momof4

I spy a Halloween decoration.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 149404
> 
> 
> I spy a Halloween decoration.


Holy buckets! That's a serious coconut!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Holy buckets! That's a serious coconut!



My daughter brought it back from Hawaii. It's out at outdoor kitchen which has a sorta beach vibe.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> My daughter brought it back from Hawaii. It's out at outdoor kitchen which has a sorta beach vibe.


Very nice!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

9-20-15 ? Has I spy ended by default and I'm just now noticing?


----------



## johnandjade

last year pumpkin, i spy with my just out of work eye... a flag!


----------



## AZtortMom

does this count?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 149594
> does this count?




sure does game on


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay!
I spy a stuffed dog toy!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Yay!
> I spy a stuffed dog toy!




I only have a stuffed armadillo!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> I only have a stuffed armadillo!


My "stuffed dog toy" is a stuffed tortoise


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> My "stuffed dog toy" is a stuffed tortoise


Mine is too !


----------



## dmmj

Here dog and toy


----------



## dmmj

I spy mike r t I with my cloudy eye a box fan and no cheating by putting a fan on a box. Got it?


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I spy mike r t I with my cloudy eye a box fan and no cheating by putting a fan on a box. Got it?


Oh man! *snaps fingers*


----------



## AZtortMom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Mine is too !


 Did you get yours from Cabelas?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I spy mike r t I with my cloudy eye a box fan and no cheating by putting a fan on a box. Got it?



That's just silly, everyone knows the fan goes _in the box._


----------



## dmmj

I just want a simple picture of a box fan is that too much to ask?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> Did you get yours from Cabelas?


I don't know where all my stuffed turtles and torts came from my truck dash is covered my bedroom and living room has tons of stuffed turtles and torts !


----------



## AZtortMom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't know where all my stuffed turtles and torts came from my truck dash is covered my bedroom and living room has tons of stuffed turtles and torts !


Very good.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> Very good.


Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, nuts. My fan is a tower:




And I'm sure in Misty's toy box I could've found a stuffed dog, but darned David won with his stuffed bone. Cheaters all of you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> I just want a simple picture of a box fan is that too much to ask?


 A simple request from the '80's !


----------



## dmmj

seriously? no one has a box fan? I find it hard to believe


----------



## johnandjade

im a box fan, but that's something entirely different


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Come on don't let " I spy " die over one small box fan !


----------



## dmmj

I won't let it die I will give it another hour or so then I'll pick something else again


----------



## dmmj

nothing? Useless ok I'll change it I spy with my cloudy eyes be something easy a Star Wars figure easy enough


----------



## AZtortMom

*sigh*


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> *sigh*


nothing? Come on man


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> nothing? Come on man




i had a c3-po but gave him away a long time ago  , do have all 6 films though  ( profanity to the future ones!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> nothing? Come on man


I've got Doctor Who figures.
British sort of Star Trek stuff.


----------



## AZtortMom

*whistling*


----------



## wellington

Come, I thought there were all kinds of Star Wars fans out there. Not me, but lots out there.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

You people are working hard to ---------------to kill " I spy ".


----------



## dmmj

fine change any action figures happy now?


----------



## wellington

Give David an action figure would you please, geez, he's not asking for much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hurray for Doctor Who and the SJA's. 
I spy a toothbrush.


----------



## 4jean

I spy something to celebrate the first day of Autumn...


----------



## dmmj

could you be a little more vague please thank you


----------



## 4jean

anything "fallish"....a pumpkin, a colored leaf, a cup of cider hmm, I don't know...surprise me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a sleeping, umm, DOG yup that's it, give me a SLEEPING DOG peoples.


----------



## leigti

I spy a goldfish


----------



## 4jean

Hmm...this is Autumn related? Well ok...


----------



## 4jean

Cute cute pup!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 149728
> 
> 
> I spy a sleeping, umm, DOG yup that's it, give me a SLEEPING DOG peoples.





Mine is colder !


----------



## leigti

4jean said:


> Hmm...this is Autumn related? Well ok...


 Oh, I'm sorry. I just read the last post and he wanted to see a dog. That will teach me to read more carefully. I don't think I have anything autumn related.


----------



## 4jean

leigti said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I just read the last post and he wanted to see a dog. That will teach me to read more carefully. I don't think I have anything autumn related.


Yours is ok, it was the beer I was questioning for fall!!


----------



## dmmj

can I take a picture of my girlfriend sleeping?  I kid I kid she's actually very beautiful so it wouldn't count


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> can I take a picture of my girlfriend sleeping?  I kid I kid she's actually very beautiful so it wouldn't count



Do you mean your ex-girlfriend?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

They are all pretty when sleeping but:



Just kidding!


----------



## leigti

4jean said:


> Yours is ok, it was the beer I was questioning for fall!!


I think people who like beer drink it year-round.


----------



## bouaboua

I do. I do.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Still no gold fish?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> I do. I do.


Hi Steven!!


----------



## dmmj

are we spying gold fish seriously?


----------



## leigti

dmmj said:


> are we spying gold fish seriously?


I don't know. I posted that last night. I didn't think it was that hard. Where are all the fish people?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got 2 goldfish in a rainwater metal 55 gallon barrel outside. I put them in to eat all the mosquito larva that were having such a good time, until predatory fish showed up and started to eat them a couple years ago. Other than those, Karen has freshwater, tropical fish inside that I could take a picture of.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Freshwater tropical fish. Do these count?


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Freshwater tropical fish. Do these count?
> View attachment 149900


Close enough.


----------



## dmmj

those don't look like goldfish to me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those angel fish are calico so they contain black, white, and GOLD colors on their bodies. Technically "goldfish"!


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Those angel fish are calico so they contain black, white, and GOLD colors on their bodies.


I never had a calico angelfish. Mine just had some stripes on them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I never had a calico angelfish. Mine just had some stripes on them.


These started out the size of a nickel or so. It's been fun to watch them grow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is another picture of them…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If these pass all judgement, I spy with my very sleepy eyes a fossil that is not from a plant.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

leigti said:


> I think people who like beer drink it year-round.


Boy Do we!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If these pass all judgement, I spy with my very sleepy eyes a fossil that is not from a plant.




the man on the right is a fossil ! Great looking but still a fossil !


----------



## dmmj

goldfish are goldfish I don't play laywer ball.


----------



## bouaboua

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Steven!!


Hello My Lady. How are you?? Glad to see this thread still alive. I will play more once I'm back to state.


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Hello My Lady. How are you?? Glad to see this thread still alive. I will play more once I'm back to state.


I'm good  I'm glad to see you participate in this thread too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Easy one for me!!!!!!


I spy with my little eye a book of a play or plays, by Shakespeare.


----------



## AZtortMom

Still no takers?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ridiculous.
Ok , just a book.


----------



## johnandjade

jades the reader. will this count?


----------



## AZtortMom

That's an impressive collection.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> That's an impressive collection.




oh no its not, miss yvonnee posted on this thread before and she has a library!!!


----------



## dmmj

books? You mean nerd fuel don't you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Did we decide what we are spying?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Did we decide what we are spying?




i'll take it as it counts then. jade spys a picture of a dinosaur... obviously not a real one


----------



## dmmj

you just want a picture ? to bad I was going to take a picture of my velociraptor outside


----------



## AZtortMom

here's my dinosaur


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> you just want a picture ? to bad I was going to take a picture of my velociraptor outside




what you call a dinosaur with diarrhoea????


... a 'megasoreass'


----------



## AZtortMom

*groooooaaaaaannnnn*


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150180
> here's my dinosaur




and a pretty one at that  game on!


----------



## dmmj

johnandjade said:


> what you call a dinosaur with diarrhoea????
> 
> 
> ... a 'megasoreass'


that deserves a like


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a pair of sunglasses


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I spy a pair of sunglasses





who only knows why i have 3 pairs in Scotland?! i spy bubble bath


----------



## dmmj

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 150185
> 
> who only knows why i have 3 pairs in Scotland?! i spy bubble bath


perhaps because it's hip to wear shades?


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> perhaps because it's hip to wear shades?




i need a pair with windshield wipers!


----------



## johnandjade

bubble bath anyone?


----------



## dmmj

bubble? the bath?


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around*


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around*




milk, got milk?


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around*


yes well keep looking I haven't had a bubble bath in 30 years probably. who wants to take a bath in the top of their own tepid filthy water?


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> yes well keep looking I haven't had a bubble bath in 30 years probably. who wants to take a bath in the top of their own tepid filthy water?




definitely not me... honest!!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 150173
> 
> 
> jades the reader. will this count?



Yeah, sure, blame her for all the Twilight


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> yes well keep looking I haven't had a bubble bath in 30 years probably. who wants to take a bath in the top of their own tepid filthy water?



That's why you shower first so that you're clean for your bath.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> That's why you shower first so that you're clean for your bath.


well someone must have a lot of free time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150180
> here's my dinosaur


Foul play!!!!!!!!
Tortoises, or chelonians in general are not dinosaurs or even particularly closely related.
Birds are dinosaurs and would have been correct. 
Also a picture was asked for and not the real ones.
I have pictures, models and real ones, not fair!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> That's why you shower first so that you're clean for your bath.




in shower on way out, best of both... relaxing and refreshing


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Foul play!!!!!!!!
> Tortoises, or chelonians in general are not dinosaurs or even particularly closely related.
> Birds are dinosaurs and would have been correct.
> Also a picture was asked for and not the real ones.
> I have pictures, models and real ones, not fair!!!!!




multi spy!!! , give us a pic and a spy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> multi spy!!! , give us a pic and a spy


Nope, sulking now.
Not fair.
Not play.
You carry on.


----------



## johnandjade

ok, no bubble bath. how about, i spy a fridge? plan b


----------



## wellington

I spy a wheel barrel. And no sulking allowed


----------



## dmmj

fridge?


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I spy an aardvark. Real or stuffed.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I spy an aardvark. Real or stuffed.


this i got!



thats fluffy, it even squeeks. i spy a treasured possession/ interesting item/)


----------



## johnandjade

edit... ah misread advark for armadillo silly me


----------



## dmmj

Game on


----------



## AZtortMom

General consensus.. Continue with the I spy...


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> edit... ah misread advark for armadillo silly me



I was gonna wait an hour or so and change it to anything stuffed so that's good. 


Unless Tigby has a pile of stuffed aardvarks lying around.


----------



## dmmj

are there any in any US states?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I was gonna wait an hour or so and change it to anything stuffed so that's good.
> 
> 
> Unless Tigby has a pile of stuffed aardvarks lying around.




. we'll put it down to the time difference


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was gonna wait an hour or so and change it to anything stuffed so that's good.
> 
> 
> Unless Tigby has a pile of stuffed aardvarks lying around.


Tigby!!! 
Not that again! 
Well, funny you should mention it, but.......


----------



## AZtortMom

What do you spy sir?


----------



## dmmj

don't they carry leprosy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> What do you spy sir?


Actually, I am cheating.
It's a Clanger, not an aardvark. 
But, if we're playing on, I spy a flight of stairs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> don't they carry leprosy?


Armadillos can, not aardvarks, i don't think.


----------



## AZtortMom

I won't tell


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I won't tell


ta!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I am cheating.
> It's a Clanger, not an aardvark.
> But, if we're playing on, I spy a flight of stairs.



I cheated as well, but you're animal has a bigger snout, thats got to win! 

you know what they say about a man with a big clanger!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I cheated as well, but you're animal has a bigger snout, thats got to win!
> 
> you know what they say about a man with a big clanger!


He's sound as a bell ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's sound as a bell ?



... end , would be a rude end to that  

i can do the stairs spy, but how to make it funny?


----------



## johnandjade

stairway to heaven count??


----------



## johnandjade

how about a leep of faith?


----------



## Elohi

Omg I'm so lost. Lol
What are we spying?


----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> Omg I'm so lost. Lol
> What are we spying?




something sentimental or a treasured possession


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 150254
> 
> how about a leep of faith?


its like the poster from the exorcist!?


----------



## Elohi

I treasure box full of little sentimental things between my husband and I.


----------



## Elohi

Oh, and I spy a cup of hot tea.


----------



## dmmj

Tea? No comment


----------



## thehowards

wellington said:


> We need this to keep going. So what are we spying?


I think it's still a fruit tree and there is an orange tree next door but it's night time. I'll have it tomorrow unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## jaizei

thehowards said:


> I think it's still a fruit tree and there is an orange tree next door but it's night time. I'll have it tomorrow unless someone beats me to it.



You're like 20 pages behind.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok, what is the spy?


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> Ok, what is the spy?


A cup of hot tea


----------



## dmmj

something I don't have obviously


----------



## thehowards

Lol whoops I thought I was on the right page


----------



## johnandjade

leigti said:


> A cup of hot tea




kettles boiling, won't be long


----------



## johnandjade

hot cuppa cha  i spy a calendar!


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

I spy a wine rack


----------



## AZtortMom

*whistling*


----------



## wellington

If there is no pic of a wine rack it means all you wino's drink it too fast to put in a rack 
I know there has to be wine drinkers out there, I can't be the only one


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 150254
> 
> how about a leep of faith?



You could have asked Jade to take your picture while you were posing as having fallen, upside down on the first landing with one leg cocked behind you at an impossible angle. That would be funny, right?


----------



## thehowards

I spy a box of animal crackers.


----------



## wellington

thehowards said:


> View attachment 150365
> 
> 
> I spy a box of animal crackers.


Your way too late. The pic with three calendars a while back
Post a pic of a wine rack, which is the next I Spy


----------



## bouaboua

Can this count?


----------



## bouaboua

wellington said:


> If there is no pic of a wine rack it means all you wino's drink it too fast to put in a rack
> I know there has to be wine drinkers out there, I can't be the only one


Hoe did you know??????


----------



## wellington

bouaboua said:


> Hoe did you know??????


Holy cow. Next party your place. Yes that sure does count for every kind of rack


----------



## bouaboua

wellington said:


> Holy cow. Next party your place. Yes that sure does count for every kind of rack


My house are open to you any day of the week.

My wine rack are empty most of the time but my liqueur cabinet are full but locked. And you know why.......NO.....Not what you think. Those are my XO collection. 

Now I spy a half full/ half empty jar of jam. Peanut butter also count.


----------



## wellington

I have both except it's jelly, but it's home made grape from my mom. Does that make up for not being jam?


----------



## wellington

If so, I Spy with my big, okay actually I squint brown eyes a baby photo of yourself


----------



## dmmj

its gotta be jelly cuz jam don't shake like that


----------



## Elohi

Myself and the littlest kidlet. 

I spy some sort of exercise equipment or item.


----------



## Elohi

I so misread! I didn't catch the baby photo part. Oops. Well it's my baby and myself. -fail-


----------



## Elohi

Ok. Little me. Is this baby enough or too toddler-ish?


----------



## dmmj

are we spying photos of elohi? or do you just like your photos of yourself?


----------



## Elohi

I can't read apparently. It clearly says baby photo.


----------



## Elohi

Someone can delete the first one.


----------



## wellington

Elohi said:


> Someone can delete the first one.


We won't delete but now you have to post a baby photo of yourself


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> are we spying photos of elohi? or do you just like your photos of yourself?


As for me, I love my baby photos. Any after that forget about it


----------



## Elohi

wellington said:


> We won't delete but now you have to post a baby photo of yourself



I posted it, little kidlet in a red shirt. Is it showing?


----------



## wellington

Elohi said:


> I posted it, little kidlet in a red shirt. Is it showing?


No it's not for me. @dmmj can you see the pic?
I assumed by your deleting post it was a wrong pic that I wasn't seeing try again and then did you say what you spy?


----------



## thehowards

Man every time I load the thread it takes me back to where I was last I guess idk geez lol you guys are on this.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> Ok. Little me. Is this baby enough or too toddler-ish?
> View attachment 150390



And I spy some sort of exercise item or equipment.


----------



## Elohi

I'm failing all over the place tonight LOL.


----------



## wellington

Elohi said:


> And I spy some sort of exercise item or equipment.


Man I am way out on this one. Exercise, what's that


----------



## dmmj

I saw two pictures posted 1 adult one child. Exercise Equipment? Hahahahahahaha


----------



## wellington

thehowards said:


> Man every time I load the thread it takes me back to where I was last I guess idk geez lol you guys are on this.


Sorry, you'll get it. Here, have this one, exercise equipment. Quick though, people are quick, but I'm thinking we don't have too many that exercise


----------



## dmmj

why bother exercising? So you can live a year longer? The last years are crap anyways. die young and leave a beautiful looking corpse


----------



## Elohi

I picked it because I was near our heavy bag and mma gloves. It can be anything recreational. Bikes, skates, scooter, ect.


----------



## jaizei

I spy a croissant.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> why bother exercising? So you can live a year longer? The last years are crap anyways. die young and leave a beautiful looking corpse


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I picked it because I was near our heavy bag and mma gloves. It can be anything recreational. Bikes, skates, scooter, ect.


Like this?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 150441


 This reminds me of this…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

18 hours ago I killed this thread with a uterus/past life/rebirth posting ? What are we looking for?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 18 hours ago I killed this thread with a uterus/past life/rebirth posting ? What are we looking for?


Lower Taxes !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Lower Taxes !


As president , I'd eliminate taxes! !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As president , I'd eliminate taxes! !


But then no police, Emts, no schools , and lots of trash !


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But then no police, Emts, no schools , and lots of trash !



_But we'd be free


_


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 18 hours ago I killed this thread with a uterus/past life/rebirth posting ? What are we looking for?



Any type of bread based sustenance will do.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

But so would crime be free !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Any type of bread based sustenance will do.


Give me a minute and I'll steal some from the neighboring house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Will this work? It's known in this house as emergency bread.

I spy a reptile related, functional, home item. I'll even add a couple items from here…a coat rack,


A doorbell ringer,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Was that bread not bread base enough?


----------



## AZtortMom

I thought it was. So what else do you spy?


----------



## Yvonne G

thehowards said:


> Man every time I load the thread it takes me back to where I was last I guess idk geez lol you guys are on this.



You have to scroll down to find the current postings. The program takes you automatically to the last post that was shown the last time you accessed the thread. Then you can read everything that has posted since that last access. Make sense?


----------



## bouaboua

So what do we spy now???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy a reptile related, functional, home item. I'll even add a couple items from here…a coat rack,
> View attachment 150652
> 
> A doorbell ringer,
> View attachment 150653





AZtortMom said:


> I thought it was. So what else do you spy?


----------



## bouaboua

I only have a stuff animal that I use as pillow when I nap. 

Can this count?


----------



## thehowards

Yvonne G said:


> You have to scroll down to find the current postings. The program takes you automatically to the last post that was shown the last time you accessed the thread. Then you can read everything that has posted since that last access. Make sense?



I understand I took a few years of web design and can understand anything electronic without much thought. This why i mentioned that it takes me to my last place on the thread. I have literally been using computers my life and could reformat a windows computer before I'd finished elementary school


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

bouaboua said:


> I only have a stuff animal that I use as pillow when I nap.
> 
> Can this count?
> 
> View attachment 150767


Works for me. And you spy…?


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a home made Halloween custom that is intended for upcoming halloween.


----------



## thehowards

bouaboua said:


> I spy a home made Halloween custom that is intended for upcoming halloween.



It's like you know we all have pics from back when our moms made our costumes from back when


----------



## jaizei

Mom, do I have to be a clown _again_?


----------



## bouaboua

I never do halloween. I just cannot think a thing to spy on. So.......


----------



## thehowards

bouaboua said:


> I never do halloween. I just cannot think a thing to spy on. So.......



I just meant the specification that it had to be for this year not knocking on the what. Great choice by the way.


----------



## thehowards

jaizei said:


> Mom, do I have to be a clown _again_?



Lol yea I did that one year. I will say she did make me an awesome ninja turtle costume one year.


----------



## dmmj

I was always the Incredible Hulk for Halloween as a kid pretty easy costume actually


----------



## jaizei

I imagine that once you've got the incredible down, the hulking part is easy.


----------



## dmmj

you'd think so wouldn't you


----------



## jaizei

I think my childhood halloween costumes can be defined as clown or vampire.


And Robert Smith that one year.


----------



## thehowards

That's a great idea. I still like to dress up with the kids always did taken my younger siblings. Plus easy is always nice.


----------



## dmmj

when I hit my teen years I went all vampire


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One year I was all into warewolves. My mom, using eyelash glue, glued rabbit hair all over my face. It wasn't as great as if wanted, but it worked for free candy from strangers.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One year I was all into warewolves. My mom, using eyelash glue, glued rabbit hair all over my face. It wasn't as great as if wanted, but it worked for free candy from strangers.


I was talking on a other topic about moderators and your name came up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I was talking on a other topic about moderators and your name came up.


Hmmm


----------



## bouaboua

I got you all start talking halloween stuffs. Hahahaha.......

What are we spy now????


----------



## Yvonne G

This year's halloween costume.


----------



## bouaboua

Still...？？


----------



## bouaboua

I think I'm too early to ask for halloween costume! 

What shall we do?? Wait till halloween come closer? or change to something else?

How about a flyswatter? Shouldn't be a stranger for people comes from or in southern states.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not southern, but I DO have a fly swatter:




I spy with my little eye, an electronic reader, like a Kindle.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 150804


Yvonne, on a side note, your sprinklers are NOT no.


----------



## bouaboua

My iPad.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy with my sleepy eye for a piece of home made pie. Any pie will bo.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, on a side note, your sprinklers are NOT no.



LOL! I have to hang that in my bedroom doorway to remember to turn them off! It's hell to be old.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! I have to hang that in my bedroom doorway to remember to turn them off! It's hell to be old.


I've got reminders to not go down or up the front steps, and to take my bi-daily medications. I agree on the hell part.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! I have to hang that in my bedroom doorway to remember to turn them off! It's hell to be old.


I think I'm worse then you. I almost missed my flight from Hong Kong back to US this trip because I was so relax in the airport, totally forget that the flight takes off in 15 minutes. I was almost the last one to get on the flight. This is not me at all, I must be getting old.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I think I'm worse then you. I almost missed my flight from Hong Kong back to US this trip because I was so relax in the airport, totally forget that the flight takes off in 15 minutes. I was almost the last one to get on the flight. This is not me at all, I must be getting old.



No, just worn out!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm totally filled up with antihistamines, but I'm still blowing my nose like crazy. Really bad hay fever attack.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Come on over Yvonne. The next door neighbor had calcium powder spread on his field and he's figuring now to be a good time to plow it in. If he'd have waited till dawn the morning dew would have kept it from blowing everywhere. But that calcium would help clog up your sinuses I think.


----------



## AZtortMom

So, where are we on the I spy


----------



## Yvonne G

We're looking for a piece of home made pie. I guess we don't have any bakers here. How about it, @Prairie Mom ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes it's late, but I'm after no worm, at one point, weren't we after a current Halloween costume? How's this? I really like it…

anyone else?


----------



## Prairie Mom

QUOTE="Yvonne G, post: 1210692, member: 398"]We're looking for a piece of home made pie. I guess we don't have any bakers here. How about it, @Prairie Mom ?[/QUOTE]


Am I too late for the pie? 

I spy with my little eye...YOUR FAVORITE DVD.


----------



## bouaboua

@Prairie Mom come to the rescue.........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of the best…
"The Life Of Brian" is a Bestest as well.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 151052
> 
> One of the best…
> "The Life Of Brian" is a Bestest as well.


What do you spy homeskillet?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops. I spy with my football watching eye…a book used to smash an insect. Evidence on said book…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 151052
> 
> One of the best…
> "The Life Of Brian" is a Bestest as well.


Two thumbs up !!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> QUOTE="Yvonne G, post: 1210692, member: 398"]We're looking for a piece of home made pie. I guess we don't have any bakers here. How about it, @Prairie Mom ?



View attachment 151040

Am I too late for the pie?

I spy with my little eye...YOUR FAVORITE DVD.[/QUOTE]

that's just adorable!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken - ewwww!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ken - ewwww!


Well I thought it very creative …


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oops. I spy with my football watching eye…a book used to smash an insect. Evidence on said book…


I wouldn't ruin a book that way.


----------



## johnandjade

funny how there's never a bug around to squish when you want one


----------



## bouaboua

johnandjade said:


> funny how there's never a bug around to squish when you want one


I have my book ready too.........


----------



## Yvonne G

***Disclaimer*** NO BOOKS WERE HARMED DURING THIS EXERCISE! 

I spy with my cheating eye, a dog wearing some sort of 'dress-up."


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 151148
> 
> 
> ***Disclaimer*** NO BOOKS WERE HARMED DURING THIS EXERCISE!
> 
> I spy with my cheating eye, a dog wearing some sort of 'dress-up."


Ozzy shirt! I spy a sharp kitchen knife


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Ozzy shirt! I spy a sharp kitchen knife
> 
> 
> View attachment 151152




will this count?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> will this count?


----------



## dmmj

johnandjade said:


> funny how there's never a bug around to squish when you want one


I'm sort of glad my house is Vermin free what about you?


----------



## Yvonne G

I know I'm a bit of a cheater, but THAT's really cheating, John. So what do you spy?


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> I'm sort of glad my house is Vermin free what about you?




had a wasps nest last year, wasn't too much fun


----------



## Yvonne G

I live in the country. One can't look any direction inside or outside without seeing a bug of some sort. This year seems to be the year of the black widow. Last year was the year of the cricket.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I know I'm a bit of a cheater, but THAT's really cheating, John. So what do you spy?




there is kitchen knife on the board 
I spy with my lill' eye ..... a hobby/project related picture


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> there is kitchen knife on the board
> I spy with my lill' eye ..... a hobby/project related picture



OOPS! Sorry...I couldn't see the forest for the huge redwood tree right up front.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I live in the country. One can't look any direction inside or outside without seeing a bug of some sort. This year seems to be the year of the black widow. Last year was the year of the cricket.






PG 13 !


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> PG 13 !



Oh gawd that was funny! And the look on his face was priceless.


----------



## bouaboua

Kitchen........knife........you have both.


That is a "knife" alright. I will not near your kitchen for sure.


----------



## johnandjade

bouaboua said:


> Kitchen........knife........you have both.
> 
> 
> That is a "knife" alright. I will not near your kitchen for sure.




PG 13 again....


----------



## bouaboua

johnandjade said:


> PG 13 again....


Yes.......you have little more than a"knife".

What ever you said Sir. When you have that thing in your hand.......


----------



## Team Gomberg

johnandjade said:


> I spy a hobby/project related picture



A hobby of mine. decorating chocolate covered goodies!




I spy with my about to move again eye, anything from U-haul


----------



## Elohi

Team Gomberg said:


> A hobby of mine. decorating chocolate covered goodies!
> 
> View attachment 151160
> 
> 
> I spy with my about to move again eye, anything from U-haul


Omg yum!!!!!!
Nice job!


----------



## Elohi

Wow what's going on I can talk a little room in Italy Italy and I didn't say Italy wow look at that. He Jalen say hi hi ha ha Ha ha ha


----------



## Elohi

What no I didn't say what I said whoops. I didn't mean to not make any sense we doing that didn't make any sense.? Boom just like that ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha that's funny who actually registered all of my ha ha's


----------



## Elohi

^^disregard the two previous comments!!


----------



## bouaboua

Team Gomberg said:


> A hobby of mine. decorating chocolate covered goodies!
> 
> View attachment 151160
> 
> 
> I spy with my about to move again eye, anything from U-haul


Oh! ! 

They looks so good that make me drool all over!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> OOPS! Sorry...I couldn't see the forest for the huge redwood tree right up front.


huge redwood tree? How did you know my nickname?


----------



## Yvonne G

Team Gomberg said:


> A hobby of mine. decorating chocolate covered goodies!
> 
> View attachment 151160
> 
> 
> I spy with my about to move again eye, anything from U-haul



Oh no! Where are you moving to this time. You've only been there a year, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> What no I didn't say what I said whoops. I didn't mean to not make any sense we doing that didn't make any sense.? Boom just like that ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha that's funny who actually registered all of my ha ha's





Elohi said:


> Wow what's going on I can talk a little room in Italy Italy and I didn't say Italy wow look at that. He Jalen say hi hi ha ha Ha ha ha


Who couldn't be hungry now…


----------



## Prairie Mom

Team Gomberg said:


> A hobby of mine. decorating chocolate covered goodies!
> 
> View attachment 151160
> 
> 
> I spy with my about to move again eye, anything from U-haul


I make chocolate covered strawberries all the time, but they never look ANYTHING like that! Those are fantastic!!! You'd make a killing selling those at a Farmer's market!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no!  Where are you moving to this time. You've only been there a year, right?



Staying local. Just moving to a new house. Our landlord won't let us keep the dog. So we choose Muttley! Don't know where we are going yet....lol...


----------



## Team Gomberg

No uhaul spy huh? 

Ok I spy with my can't believe no one saw a uhaul truck eye.... A red colored vehicle.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Team Gomberg said:


> No uhaul spy huh?
> 
> Ok I spy with my can't believe no one saw a uhaul truck eye.... A red colored vehicle.





I felt a bit stalker-ish taking a photo of someone else's car

Okay...I Spy with my little eye A PLANT GROWING IN YOUR YARD OR GARDEN
*CONDITION: THIS PHOTO MUST ALSO BE POSTED IN THE "GARDEN CHAT & PHOTOS" THREAD.    *
mwa ha ha!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 151347
> 
> I felt a bit stalker-ish taking a photo of someone else's car
> 
> Okay...I Spy with my little eye A PLANT GROWING IN YOUR YARD OR GARDEN
> *CONDITION: THIS PHOTO MUST ALSO BE POSTED IN THE "GARDEN CHAT & PHOTOS" THREAD.    *
> mwa ha ha!!!




i'll get my wellies on tomorrow and pop in


----------



## dmmj

too many conditions and rules I'm out (drops mic)


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> i'll get my wellies on tomorrow and pop in


excellent!


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> too many conditions and rules I'm out (drops mic)


oh come on...just a duplicate post...pshaw


----------



## Yvonne G

I got this one.....


.....wait.....


***Yvonne grabs the camera and runs outside....


----------



## Yvonne G

My winter tortoise garden and a volunteer palm tree:





I spy with my soon-to-be-eating-cup 'o' noodles-eye, your checkbook cover.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> My winter tortoise garden and a volunteer palm tree:
> 
> View attachment 151369
> View attachment 151370
> 
> 
> I spy with my soon-to-be-eating-cup 'o' noodles-eye, your checkbook cover.


Ha! That's awesome!!! Thanks!


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua

I spy with my empty bank account eye.........your reading glasses.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOl!! Here's my spoon I ate my cup 'o noodles with, my checkbook, and my glasses:


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy *anyone else's* dog holding something crazy in its mouth. Misty and my cup o noodles bowl:


----------



## bouaboua

Now, what you going to spy? A cup noodles?


----------



## bouaboua

I knew it.....cup noodle will be somehow mentioned. 

I don't have a dog.......


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I spy someone ELSE'S dog holding something in its mouth.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i'll get my wellies on tomorrow and pop in


Your. Letting me down . Nothing bothers you does it ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your. Letting me down . Nothing bothers you does it ?


He's always nice. Did something I say bother you Grandpa? If so, it was unintentional.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Prairie Mom said:


> He's always nice. Did something I say bother you Grandpa? If so, it was unintentional.


Oh no just teasing my friend and your's .


----------



## Prairie Mom

hmmmm...I'm going through dog photos. I'm not finding anything crazy yet. The best I have is a large dog wrestling with a small bit of OTHER dog in his mouth. I don't think that works...still looking...

Not sure I can do it...


----------



## dmmj

I have a dog but he's not insane


----------



## dmmj

I have 2 right now


----------



## leigti

She has food in her mouth  does that count?


----------



## leigti

If that counts then I spy a Salt and or pepper grinder. If it doesn't count then it's somebody else's turn.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've heard of a pepper grinder, but never a salt and pepper grinder. This should be interesting.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Salt and pepper grinder!

I spy with my eye a clean/clutter free kitchen table!


----------



## leigti

Team Gomberg said:


> View attachment 151488
> 
> Salt and pepper grinder!
> 
> I spy with my eye a clean/clutter free kitchen table!


That will never happen at my house.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> That will never happen at my house.



Way ahead of you.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> That will never happen at my house.


This one is impossible at my house also.....

Yeah......Maybe the first 10 minutes right after the completion of renovation of my kitchen.....Then all down hill from there.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Ha! This is a good one @Team Gomberg  None of us can do it!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

leigti said:


> View attachment 151452
> View attachment 151453
> 
> She has food in her mouth  does that count?


I love your photos


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your. Letting me down . Nothing bothers you does it ?




oh no  what did i do gramps?


----------



## Elohi

Mine is clear for the time being but it's get cluttered and cleared with homeschool stuff pretty regularly. 



I spy dried fruit, but something other than raisins.


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua

Dried dates and blueberries.........

I spy a empty egg corton.......I'm out of eggs for my breakfast this morning....duh......


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Way ahead of you.



Cameron, you don't have a stove, do you even have a kitchen table?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm out of this one. I toss my egg cartons when I put all the eggs in the fridge door.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay...I Spy with my little eye A PLANT GROWING IN YOUR YARD OR GARDEN
> *CONDITION: THIS PHOTO MUST ALSO BE POSTED IN THE "GARDEN CHAT & PHOTOS" THREAD.    *
> mwa ha ha!!!


Hey guys, I'm here to apologize. There were a few remarks that I didn't quite know how to take and I've recently been told by a forum member that they felt I was being critical in my last "I-spy". I just want to apologize for the misunderstanding and assure anyone who was bothered that I wasn't even FEELING negative. I was cheerful and trying to have a little fun.

Earlier, I had been invited to participate in another thread in a fun way. The invitation was playful and I felt both welcome and encouraged/inspired to try to visit more parts of the forum and chats I don't often venture to. I had been joking and inviting those same people to post in the Garden Chat. I and my intentions were understood correctly in that previous thread and I was treated with kind friendliness.

Again, I was just being playful and inviting others to participate. -That is ALL I was doing. I didn't mean any harm or to offend anyone. I think this is a brilliant game and has been really fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey guys, I'm here to apologize. There were a few remarks that I didn't quite know how to take and I've recently been told by a forum member that they felt I was being critical in my last "I-spy". I just want to apologize for the misunderstanding and assure anyone who was bothered that I wasn't even FEELING negative. I was cheerful and trying to have a little fun.
> 
> Earlier, I had been invited to participate in another thread in a fun way. The invitation was playful and I felt both welcome and encouraged/inspired to try to visit more parts of the forum and chats I don't often venture to. I had been joking and inviting those same people to post in the Garden Chat. I and my intentions were understood correctly in that previous thread and I was treated with kind friendliness.
> 
> Again, I was just being playful and inviting others to participate. -That is ALL I was doing. I didn't mean any harm or to offend anyone. I think this is a brilliant game and has been really fun.




hear hear!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> hear hear!


you're awesome, John. Thanks


----------



## dmmj

critical in I spy? Really?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> you're awesome, John. Thanks




misunderstandings happen is all


----------



## bouaboua

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey guys, I'm here to apologize. There were a few remarks that I didn't quite know how to take and I've recently been told by a forum member that they felt I was being critical in my last "I-spy". I just want to apologize for the misunderstanding and assure anyone who was bothered that I wasn't even FEELING negative. I was cheerful and trying to have a little fun.
> 
> Earlier, I had been invited to participate in another thread in a fun way. The invitation was playful and I felt both welcome and encouraged/inspired to try to visit more parts of the forum and chats I don't often venture to. I had been joking and inviting those same people to post in the Garden Chat. I and my intentions were understood correctly in that previous thread and I was treated with kind friendliness.
> 
> Again, I was just being playful and inviting others to participate. -That is ALL I was doing. I didn't mean any harm or to offend anyone. I think this is a brilliant game and has been really fun.


None taken.......You are a very nice and fun people to talking with.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey guys, I'm here to apologize. There were a few remarks that I didn't quite know how to take and I've recently been told by a forum member that they felt I was being critical in my last "I-spy". I just want to apologize for the misunderstanding and assure anyone who was bothered that I wasn't even FEELING negative. I was cheerful and trying to have a little fun.
> 
> Earlier, I had been invited to participate in another thread in a fun way. The invitation was playful and I felt both welcome and encouraged/inspired to try to visit more parts of the forum and chats I don't often venture to. I had been joking and inviting those same people to post in the Garden Chat. I and my intentions were understood correctly in that previous thread and I was treated with kind friendliness.
> 
> Again, I was just being playful and inviting others to participate. -That is ALL I was doing. I didn't mean any harm or to offend anyone. I think this is a brilliant game and has been really fun.




Wow, I'm clueless on this one. 
I thought yours was just like any other creative I spy.. ? 

Ok, so what's the latest spy?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Oh ya...egg carton


----------



## Elohi

I spy a stove in use.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Cameron, you don't have a stove, do you even have a kitchen table?



It's easier to list what's there than not: refrigerator, sink.


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey guys, I'm here to apologize. There were a few remarks that I didn't quite know how to take and I've recently been told by a forum member that they felt I was being critical in my last "I-spy".



@Prairie Mom AW, darn it, Chrissy! We were just playing with you. you have nothing to apologize for. I thought it was funny that you put that stipulation on your 'spy.' And David was just being his sarcastic self.


----------



## johnandjade

Elohi said:


> View attachment 151527
> 
> 
> I spy a stove in use.






would this count?? stove on wheels the 'chippy van' , like an ice cream van but it sells deep fried mars bars!!! honestly 


... if it'll count I spy a a picture of a river/waterfall ?


----------



## leigti

Prairie Mom said:


> I love your photos


Thanks. The chickens try to steal her food so she was growling at them. She eats the chicken food also, so I guess fair is fair.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife, hard at work making dinner tonight.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a a picture of a river/waterfall。。。。


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I spy a a picture of a river/waterfall。。。。



Hm-m-m-m-m...where have I heard that before?


----------



## bouaboua

I took the easy way.......


----------



## dmmj

seriously it was my comment that drove you to garden chat? you're going to need thicker skin than that that was me being friendly


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> I spy a a picture of a river/waterfall。。。。


Hello? It is dark out here.


----------



## Momof4

I spy an ironing board with an iron.

I'm horrible at this!


----------



## Elohi

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 151558
> 
> 
> I spy an ironing board with an iron.
> 
> I'm horrible at this!


Omg what a fantastic picture!


----------



## leigti

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 151558
> 
> 
> I spy an ironing board with an iron.
> 
> I'm horrible at this!


No, I think that's a good one. The problem is that ironing is against my religion  i'm glad you had a picture of a waterfall. Nothing like that on my phone and way too dark to go get a picture of the stream down the street.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 151558
> 
> 
> I spy an ironing board with an iron.
> 
> I'm horrible at this!


actually I think that's a good 1 i haven't seen an ironing board in 20 plus years


----------



## bouaboua

I got this one.


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 151558
> 
> 
> I spy an ironing board with an iron.
> 
> I'm horrible at this!


That is a great photo.......

I spy some cup noodles. ......


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 151558
> 
> 
> I spy an ironing board with an iron.
> 
> I'm horrible at this!



I think I have that same picture. Let me look for it......


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> I think I have that same picture. Let me look for it......



Darn it. I can't find it. I went with William and his wife one week-end up to the mountains and I sat on a boulder with the waterfall in the background while Will took my picture. In my mind, my picture looks very similar to yours.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> That is a great photo.......
> 
> I spy some cup noodles. ......



I ate my last cup o noodles, darn it! But tomorrow is grocery shopping day. If no one comes up with it before then, I'm in like flynn!


----------



## bouaboua

What? Third trip in town this week??I will wait for you till noon......


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, I started out this week with a full tank of gas. I'm now down to slightly below half full.


----------



## Team Gomberg

bouaboua said:


> That is a great photo.......
> 
> I spy some cup noodles. ......



Yuck...I don't eat this stuff but the hubby does!



I spy my favorite candy....sour candy!

Warheads, sour patch kids, sour worms..etc.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Darn it. I can't find it. I went with William and his wife one week-end up to the mountains and I sat on a boulder with the waterfall in the background while Will took my picture. In my mind, my picture looks very similar to yours.



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/page-78#post-715307


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/page-78#post-715307



What a memory, huh? My waterfall is nothing like Kathy's!

Cameron: I don't know how you do it. You're just amazing!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What a memory, huh? My waterfall is nothing like Kathy's!
> 
> Cameron: I don't know how you do it. You're just amazing!



My memory is the same as yours!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My memory is the same as yours!



At least I have old age as an excuse!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> At least I have old age as an excuse!




You got me there 
I blame it on my mom for smoking the green stuff at the end of her pregnancy. She was 19. 
Gosh, I miss her soon much it hurts!


----------



## Team Gomberg

No sour candy? Man....My spy items seem to be difficult ones.. 

Ok... I spy with my "someone has to have this" eye, a bottle of water


----------



## Elohi

Now that I have! Lol


----------



## Elohi

I spy an unfinished project.


----------



## leigti

Hey this is good timing. I'm working on a bridge for my tortoise to connect one enclosure to another. My goal is to get it done this weekend. I was just getting ready to drill.


I spy a wooden file cabinet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I spy a wooden file cabinet.


I think I can get one. Must go in the house


I spy a partial roll of toilet paper hanging in it's proper location …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Now that I have! Lol
> View attachment 151759


Ok, now here I must protest for truth in advertising ! The label says, " Since 1905" and I'm hoping we all know in reality water was around long before 1905, right? Sorry Monica …


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think I can get one. Must go in the house
> View attachment 151821
> 
> I spy a partial roll of toilet paper hanging in it's proper location …


----------



## johnandjade

i spy a carton of milk


----------



## Elohi




----------



## dmmj

Elohi said:


> View attachment 151840


the next spy please


----------



## Elohi

dmmj said:


> the next spy please


Oops! Got distracted. I spy a Halloween decoration.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> View attachment 151840


Monica, that is not MILK ! It is juice. Almonds do not have teats that I've ever seen. If they did, just think how popular they'd be at the middle school boys lunch tables. LOL!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is milk, (from a TEAT)!


I love being me at times…


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is milk, (from a TEAT)!
> View attachment 151860
> 
> I love being me at times…


not a carton though is it?


----------



## Elohi

It isn't juice if it's fatty. 
Though I agree it's not a mammary excretion. That sounds so wrong lol.


----------



## bouaboua

Carton, carton of milk........Ken. otherwise I will post it long time ago......

OK, Halloween decor.....


----------



## johnandjade

fido put up some hallowe'en decorations last year  


i spy a left handed screwdriver


----------



## jaizei

I spy a skyline


----------



## Yvonne G

Is that anything like a sky hook? I think I have a few of those!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've just now realized, I can't see any skylines from my house. I live in a cave and sometimes under a bridge, and you just can't see the skyline from here:

view from the east:




View to the north:




View to the south:




and view to the west:




My personal favorite, though is the view of Dubai's skyline. That's the prettiest city, I think.



I'm bowing out of this spy because I'm interested in seeing what kinds of skylines others come up with.


----------



## Yvonne G

This doesn't count because I pulled it off the 'net - Dubai's skyline in watercolor:


----------



## teresaf

Someone Will post a can of chili.... just wait


----------



## Yvonne G

teresaf said:


> Someone Will post a can of chili.... just wait



A can of chili for a skyline? I don't get it (but then sometimes I'm pretty dense)


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> A can of chili for a skyline? I don't get it (but then sometimes I'm pretty dense)


 Skyline chili....it's a brand of chilli sauce for hotdogs....based on a restruant


----------



## teresaf

Evidently noone has any skyline pics on their cell phones...I spy some earl grey tea....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> I spy some earl grey tea....


Here on the West coast we only have what I refer to as hippie tea, mostly dried weeds given Native American names for creditability.


----------



## teresaf

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here on the West coast we only have what I refer to as hippie tea, mostly dried weeds given Native American names for creditability.


 Oh buuuull. Earl grey is in every Fred Meyers surely...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, I see. A little bit of cheating, but we've seen worse here. So, what do you spy? oh, sorry...I should read to the end before responding.

Earl Grey Tea!


----------



## teresaf

earl grey tea. I have been informed they only have the hippie stuff out west but I think cowboy don't do the shopping in the family. heehee


----------



## Yvonne G

My sister buys off the wall tea mixtures, but I only buy Lipton green or black. It used to be called orange pekoe and pekoe, but now it's just black. To tell the truth, it used to taste better when it was orange pekoe and pekoe.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cool

I got this one 
I spy hand lotion


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Cool
> View attachment 152021
> I got this one
> I spy hand lotion


SEE…HIPPIE TEA ! ! WHAT IS WITH THIS "BRAND NAME" ? ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Okay…I'll get the hand lotion spy…


I had to do a short shot because it's what I had a the recovery center and trust me everything has my name on it, even my container of lotion. 
I spy dog dish full of food


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> SEE…HIPPIE TEA ! ! WHAT IS WITH THIS "BRAND NAME" ? ?


That my friend, is the Starbucks brand of earl grey


----------



## dmmj

Ok you big yuppie


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Starbucks brand of earl grey


Starbucks originated in…? San Francisco! And so did hippies … no judgement here just saying …


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Starbucks originated in…? San Francisco! And so did hippies … no judgement here just saying …


It's all good


----------



## Yvonne G

Dallas/Fort Worth has an interesting skyline too:


----------



## Yvonne G

teresaf said:


> Evidently noone has any skyline pics on their cell phones...I spy some earl grey tea....




Wait! it just dawned on me. Cameron ( @jaizei ) was the one who spied a skyline. So how come Teresa changed it to tea? I've got your back, Cameron. File a complaint with the board. I'll be your witness! Pushy broad anyway.


----------



## Yvonne G

OOPS!!! ***Yvonne hangs her head in shame and humbly begs Teresa's forgiveness. *** I totally forgot the can of Skyline Chili.

***Turns to Cameron and whispers, "She cheated, Cameron. I've still got your back, though."***


----------



## Yvonne G

Where is everybody?


----------



## teresaf

OK. I've had a looong day but I'll get off my butt and take a picture of the dog food dish hopefully it has got food in it cuz I don't feel like Filling it...


----------



## Yvonne G

So what do you spy?


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> So what do you spy?


Oops! Woke up the dogs...so had to put them out.

I spy a BAAAAD coil type bulb that we as humane animal lovers should never use because they BLind our little furless babies...

I may be a tad tired....


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Where is everybody?


I think youscared them all off


----------



## Yvonne G

Not being one to waste, I save everything people give me when they turn in their turtles and tortoises. This is my light bulb drawer:




I spy with my beady little eye, a flat AND a round tooth pick!


----------



## Yvonne G

teresaf said:


> Oops! Woke up the dogs...so had to put them out.
> 
> I spy a BAAAAD coil type bulb that we as humane animal lovers should never use because they BLind our little furless babies...
> 
> I may be a tad tired....



...and punchy?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I think youscared them all off



Who, sweet little old me?


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> ...and punchy?


Yeaaaaahh...a bit


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I like to hang around at night and catch those pesky spammers as they sign up, but my eyelids are telling me it's time to take this tired old body off to la la land. See you all in the a.m.


----------



## teresaf

Ok @Yvonne G you just killed the thread. Lol. Pick something else... what kind of person has both kinds of toothpicks?


----------



## dmmj

Who has toothpicks?


----------



## Momof4

I only have regular


----------



## AZtortMom

Same here


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess you all floss instead, huh? No one serves hors d'oeuvres ? Little weenies on a tooth pick?

Ok...I spy with my little eye, a regular landline phone.


----------



## dmmj

yes I floss twice a day. little weenies on a toothpick? That sounds wrong to me and dirty.


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> yes I floss twice a day. little weenies on a toothpick? That sounds wrong to me and dirty.


But you love it


----------



## Elohi

Yvonne G said:


> I guess you all floss instead, huh? No one serves hors d'oeuvres ? Little weenies on a tooth pick?
> 
> Ok...I spy with my little eye, a regular landline phone.


Lol, I haven't had one of those in like, a decade.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dmmj said:


> yes I floss twice a day. little weenies on a toothpick? That sounds wrong to me and dirty.


As well as slightly painful…


----------



## teresaf

I spy a red candle


----------



## wellington

I spy a bathroom toilet seat cover


----------



## teresaf

I spy a purple Cup


----------



## jaizei

Well I thought I had this one but apparently the Taco Bell cups are currently blue instead of purple for the current promo.


----------



## teresaf

I


jaizei said:


> Well I thought I had this one but apparently the Taco Bell cups are currently blue instead of purple for the current promo.


Didn't want to make it toooo easy but not toooo hard either.... (Like toothpick lady above -lol) lavendar will do...


----------



## teresaf

Ok. My purple cup killed the thread. Let's try a McDonald's cup.....easy-peasy people.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As well as slightly painful…


Hello Cowboy_Ken 
Tonight on the news they said Bud is buying Coors and Miller ! So you might be drinking rice beer


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello Cowboy_Ken
> Tonight on the news they said Bud is buying Coors and Miller ! So you might be drinking rice beer


Lies…all lies. The trade commission won't allow it ! !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lies…all lies. The trade commission won't allow it ! !


It's still a nice thought ! Is it you and me drinking rice beer together . Dirty little smile and a beer .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm fine with my "hops and barley"!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oops, here…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oops, here…
> View attachment 152295





Bigger is better !


----------



## mike taylor

No sir! More is better!


----------



## teresaf

Im guessing you-all would be better off if I had spied a beer?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Or an In N Out cup....  I have that!


----------



## teresaf

I spy an in N out cup.....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

OK


----------



## mike taylor

That's nice real nice !


----------



## teresaf

@Team Gomberg ....up to you....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 152320
> 
> OK


This represents lots of RICE ! ! And what's that on the top shelf? Salad ?


----------



## southcarolinareptiles

I found a wild ornate box turtle today


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Team Gomberg said:


> Or an In N Out cup....  I have that!


K. Falls just opened one down that way, didn't they? Have you been and tested it out yet for regular flavor?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

southcarolinareptiles said:


> I found a wild ornate box turtle today


You know how we roll, Pictures or it didn't happen …















Please…?


----------



## Team Gomberg

teresaf said:


> @Team Gomberg ....up to you....



Hahaha 



Yes Ken, they opened an In n Out here in Medford early September! We were there opening day and the news interviewed us live LOL

I spy a fall tree losing its leaves


----------



## teresaf

Thank god! I thought I killed the thread!


----------



## Team Gomberg

My spy is specifically easy to get this going again!


----------



## teresaf

I thought mine was easy too... first I had it set for a purple Cup then I changed it to a McDonalds Cup then I changed it to what you posted( I don't even remember the name)lol


----------



## Elohi

No leaves falling here. Still hot lol.


----------



## tortdad

thats as good as you're going to get in Southeast Texas. We're still hitting low to mid 90s everyday


----------



## tortdad

If that counts I spy a piece of stained glass


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

I spy a Halloween decoration


----------



## bouaboua

My wife got this from Costco for $15.99 plus tax.

Just don't want eggs on my house........


----------



## wellington

bouaboua said:


> My wife got this from Costco for $15.99 plus tax.
> 
> Just don't want eggs on my house........
> View attachment 152494


Our old place was three stories up. Very few trick or treaters, we always bought candy, but would eat it ourselves. We didn't want to go down three flights for a few teenage, not kiddies, brats


----------



## bouaboua

My wife and I are sweet enough......So we will leave the candies for kids...


----------



## tortdad

I'm too lazy to get out of bed and take a pic of the scarecrow on my front porch


----------



## Momof4

I spy your bare feet!


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, no toes on this foot today! With the little dab of moisture we got during the night, there's too much wet dirt out there. I had to put on shoes and sox.




Dang! Another picture showing what a crappy house keeper Yvonne is. Time to drag out the old vacuum!


----------



## meech008

Dirty feet! Been working outside. I spy a painting that YOU painted!


----------



## dmmj

they may be dirty but they look very nice.


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Dirty feet! Been working outside. I spy a painting that YOU painted!
> 
> View attachment 152561


You beat me to it


----------



## meech008

Did I kill I spy?


----------



## bouaboua

Not many painter in the forum I guess?? 

I remember we have some very talented member that really can paint.


----------



## dmmj

I painted my house a few years back does that count?


----------



## meech008

dmmj said:


> I painted my house a few years back does that count?


I think so, maybe I should amend it to SOMETHING that you've painted. Not just a painting


----------



## AZtortMom

Hmm.. Still no takers


----------



## meech008

Well dang, I spy a favorite kitchen utensil


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Well dang, I spy a favorite kitchen utensil


----------



## jaizei

If by favorite, you mean only. 


I spy a non-tortoise reptile.


----------



## wellington

Miss the other one so posted both. 
I spy a any lawn chair


----------



## wellington

wellington said:


> View attachment 152841
> View attachment 152842
> 
> Miss the other one so posted both.
> I spy a any lawn chair


Shoot too late


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

Now I spy any lawn chair


----------



## Dkozi7

Could this count? If so, I spy a crocodile.


----------



## meech008

wellington said:


> Shoot too late


Pretty picture though!


----------



## dmmj

beach chairs are not lawn chairs. just saying


----------



## Dkozi7

dmmj said:


> beach chairs are not lawn chairs. just saying



Any better?


----------



## wellington

Dkozi7 said:


> View attachment 152844
> 
> 
> Could this count? If so, I spy a crocodile.


It only counts if it's your pic and not off the internet


----------



## wellington

meech008 said:


> Pretty picture though!


Thanks. I copied one I seen in the store they wanted too much for. I thought it was too easy to not try doing myself


----------



## Dkozi7

wellington said:


> It only counts if it's your pic and not off the internet



The beach picture? It was very much my picture, taken with my husbands camera! At the Barcelo Resort in Riveria Maya, Mx 2012. I screen shot it from my fb, that's why it has the black lines. 

Although I agree it doesn't qualify for a lawn chair.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Dkozi7 said:


> View attachment 152844
> 
> 
> I spy a crocodile.






I spy a castle (toy, sand, or real!)


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 153293
> 
> 
> I spy a castle (toy, sand, or real!)




how about a drawing?


----------



## Yvonne G

My home is my castle:




I spy, with my cheating eye, a currently being used tally sheet.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> how about a drawing?


sorry! I didn't get to you fast enough Would have worked for me!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> My home is my castle:
> 
> View attachment 153401
> 
> 
> I spy, with my cheating eye, a currently being used tally sheet.


Wow! That is really cool


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> My home is my castle:
> 
> View attachment 153401
> 
> 
> I spy, with my cheating eye, a currently being used tally sheet.




will i get away with this one for a tally sheet?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153402


perfect! Now, what do you spy?


----------



## johnandjade

it came to mind


----------



## johnandjade

i spy with my slightly cheating eye... someone having cake and eating it


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m-m. I love cake. Unfortunately, there's not a crumb to be found here today. Yellow cake with chocolate frosting. Mmmm


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> it came to mind


Ha ha! Nice choice!

"Listen, Alice" "-Herbert-" "I mean Herbert..."


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh man...I have birthday cake photos galore! I should give someone else a turn though, shouldn't I?


----------



## Dkozi7

I spy an un identified creature!(or one YOU have no clue what it is)


----------



## dmmj

but if we take a picture of an unidentified creature won't it be identified?


----------



## dmmj

nevermind I misread it sorry


----------



## Dkozi7

dmmj said:


> but if we take a picture of an unidentified creature won't it be identified?



Yeah and we might all learn something! Just a random bug or critter that you don't know the name of I meant.


----------



## Elohi

Not a clue what this freaky thing is.


----------



## Elohi

It was HUGE.


----------



## Dkozi7

Not a clue what this freaky thing is.[/QUOTE]

Me neither! Awesome! What do you spy ?


----------



## Team Gomberg

LOL....how you post the spy and forget to name the next spy?! Come on @Elohi... Hehe


----------



## Yvonne G

I think that might be a Orchelimum silvaticum ????? I've always thought it was a katydid, but when I did a Google search for katydid it doesn't look like your picture.


----------



## wellington

It's pretty darn cool whatever it is.


----------



## Elohi

Dkozi7 said:


> Not a clue what this freaky thing is.



Me neither! Awesome! What do you spy ?[/QUOTE]


Team Gomberg said:


> LOL....how you post the spy and forget to name the next spy?! Come on @Elohi... Hehe


Oops!!! Sorry guys!
I got distracted! Lol
I spy a late night snack.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It WAS a snack. Gone now. I spy a well behaved cougar


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 153428
> 
> It WAS a snack. Gone now. I spy a well behaved cougar


animal or older woman who preys on young men?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Preys sounds so negative…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How about; I spy a wild cougar being all sweet after consuming the guts of a wild deer recently brought down.


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> animal or older woman who preys on young men?


Don't forget, those young men let themselves be preyed upon for the Cougars money


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> Don't forget, those young men let themselves be preyed upon for the Cougars money


Or the status it could bring.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll change my spy. 
I spy a silk Chinese wall hanging in someone's house.


----------



## dmmj

why not ask for a picture of Bigfoot? Might be easier


----------



## Momof4

We need a new spy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We need a new spy!



Ken has asked for a silk Chinese wall hanging in someone's house.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Ken has asked for a silk Chinese wall hanging in someone's house.


Yes and he knows we have tortoises not houses ! ;-)


----------



## AZtortMom

I say we need a new I spy


----------



## Momof4

30 hours ago and still no silk wall hanging. 

I spy a bag of Halloween candy.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Got it...



I spy a white pumpkin


----------



## leigti

Darn it, I bought an orange one.


----------



## leigti

I'm going to chop it up this weekend and give it to my tortoises and chickens.


----------



## Momof4

I spy any team jersey.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Ken has asked for a silk Chinese wall hanging in someone's house.


Well I've got four here in the living room alone





I think (at least for myself) that the I spyer asks for something in their view or wanderings.


----------



## leigti

I included both sides in case somebody didn't know 
I spy a horse figurine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do six count? 
I spy a rodeo belt buckle. One of those big gaudy oval shaped ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

Since no one seems to have a large silver western belt buckle, how about going to the forum store and ordering your 2016 calendar?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Since no one seems to have a large silver western belt buckle, how about going to the forum store and ordering your 2016 calendar?
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


Heck fire, doesn't even need to be silver, mine is copper. Ok. Inside base unit for an outside thermostat/hydrostate.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now *THIS* I just happen to have:

inside



outside


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye....Hm-m-m-m ***Yvonne has fist under chin tapping cheek with index finger*** Hm-m-m-m... Got It:

An empty plastic bin for keeping tortoises in.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I spy with my little eye....Hm-m-m-m ***Yvonne has fist under chin tapping cheek with index finger*** Hm-m-m-m... Got It:
> 
> An empty plastic bin for keeping tortoises in.




How about 3


----------



## Yvonne G

Works for me. Whaddayou spy?


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a plant used for feeding torts


----------



## AZtortMom

Jeopardy music


----------



## Yvonne G

***loud buzzer sounds*** sorry, all timed out. Let's have a new spy, shall we, Noel?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> ***loud buzzer sounds*** sorry, all timed out. Let's have a new spy, shall we, Noel?


I'm good with that 
I spy a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Yvonne G

I just happen to have a few of those. Let's see if I can get outside, take a picture, load it and beat anyone else back here with it. ***Yvonne grabs camera and rushes for the door, tripping over Misty, who is blissfully unaware of causing any I Spy problems***


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne rushes back to the computer, loads the picture, re-sizes it so it opens quickly, deletes the old picture and hits the "Upload File" button***




Did I win? Did I win? ***Yvonne pants out of breath, bending over from the waist with her hands on her knees***


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my lazy Sunday eye, a grocery store $$ off coupon.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne rushes back to the computer, loads the picture, re-sizes it so it opens quickly, deletes the old picture and hits the "Upload File" button***
> 
> View attachment 154317
> 
> 
> Did I win? Did I win? ***Yvonne pants out of breath, bending over from the waist with her hands on her knees***


Hmmmmmm


----------



## 4jean

I spy oatmeal.


----------



## dmmj

Blerrrgh sick face


----------



## 4jean

dmmj said:


> Blerrrgh sick face


 
But it's so good for you! I love oatmeal this time of year


----------



## Team Gomberg

Oatmeal..

I spy a dog bone


----------



## Doctors Companion

Does a dog treat count? If so, I spy the T.A.R.D.I.S.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here's one I made earlier...............................
I spy a Dalek!


----------



## dmmj

L you made one? And here I thought I was a nerd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> L you made one? And here I thought I was a nerd.


Don't worry, David.
Nerds are cool!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 154383
> .
> I spy a Dalek!



Both of my boys have stuffed Daleks...one red, one orange .But they are in storage right now while we move! Bummer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Team Gomberg said:


> Both of my boys have stuffed Daleks...one red, one orange .But they are in storage right now while we move! Bummer!


Just be careful!!!
They can be dangerous!!!


----------



## Dkozi7

I was late!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dkozi7 said:


> View attachment 154459
> 
> 
> I spy a rooster crowing.


Erm.......
We are currently looking for a Dalek.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dkozi7 said:


> View attachment 154459
> 
> 
> I spy a rooster crowing.



Sorry, the belt buckle was a couple spies ago. But you get an A for effort!!


----------



## Dkozi7

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, the belt buckle was a couple spies ago. But you get an A for effort!!



Yeah I realized it after I posted. I guess we can't delete? Oops! No idea what a Dalek is!


----------



## wellington

Team Gomberg said:


> Both of my boys have stuffed Daleks...one red, one orange .But they are in storage right now while we move! Bummer!



Did I miss something? Are you moving again? Same state and city?


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Erm.......
> We are currently looking for a Dalek.



What is a Dalek?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> What is a Dalek?


Doctor Who's deadliest enemies are the Daleks! 
Hoping the Doctor's Companion would have one after the Tardis spy, (his spaceship).
i think John's got one on a mug!
@johnandjade


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who's deadliest enemies are the Daleks!
> Hoping the Doctor's Companion would have one after the Tardis spy, (his spaceship).
> i think John's got one on a mug!
> @johnandjade


Huh, what? Confusion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sci-fi nerdy geeky stuff!


----------



## jaizei

wellington said:


> Huh, what? Confusion


----------



## jaizei

And I may be a bit biased since it's the only series I've watched, but it's the best Doctor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And I may be a bit biased since it's the only series I've watched, but it's the best Doctor.


He was excellent for sure, but a little too much gurning to begin and he only did one series


----------



## wellington

Thanks Jaizei, I have never heard that before. But I also don't watch or like any of those types of shows. Just never could get into them. Probably a girl thing that I can't


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Thanks Jaizei, I have never heard that before. But I also don't watch or like any of those types of shows. Just never could get into them. Probably a girl thing that I can't


No, no, no, no, no, no , no.
In the past, yes, but since 2005 Doctor Who has a huge female following.
Wifey is a massive fan, so are members here Tardis Tortoise, Amy 'Doctor's Companion' and Kirsty Johnson. 
All girl fans!


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no, no, no, no , no.
> In the past, yes, but since 2005 Doctor Who has a huge female following.
> Wifey is a massive fan, so are members here Tardis Tortoise, Amy 'Doctor's Companion' and Kirsty Johnson.
> All girl fans!


Okay, old lady thing then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Okay, old lady thing then


yeah, but we're gonna carry on being children, right ?


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, but we're gonna carry on being children, right ?


ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## dmmj

I've heard them say a man is measured by his enemies. that explains it.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Current spy?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who's deadliest enemies are the Daleks!
> Hoping the Doctor's Companion would have one after the Tardis spy, (his spaceship).
> i think John's got one on a mug!
> @johnandjade




he does indeed



i spy something used for mischief, or a prank


----------



## AZtortMom

*taps chin*


----------



## Elohi

My 12 yr old daughter did this to prank her 14 yr old brother. It was the lead in to a longer prank that ended in him using his night vision camera to watching the downstairs of our home. LOL


----------



## Elohi

And I spy a nearly dead houseplant.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sorry none of those here


----------



## Yvonne G

The lights are really hard on my poor little orchid plants:




I spy with my rain-washed eye...

A box or bottle of clothes washing detergent.


----------



## Elohi

I spy a mess you neglected to clean up because frankly, you just didn't feel like it right then.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a fall colored tree or bush.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Fall trees in my MILs yard!



I spy a neatly made bed!


----------



## Elohi

Team Gomberg said:


> I spy a neatly made bed!


Ha! Not in my house.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sh-h-h-h...don't tell anyone. I use a bedroll. All I do is remove the pillows at night and unroll my bedroll. In the morning I roll it back up and put the pillows back:




I spy with my afternoon eye, a picture of you holding a tortoise with your beautiful sky in the background. I realize it may be night for some of you, so I'll wait until tomorrow for the results, if necessary.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to resort to a bedroll because that type of bed (along with the captain's bed in my doll room) is terribly hard to dress after sleeping in it.


----------



## Yvonne G

you can barely see the Captain's bed off to the right. Very difficult to make in the mornings.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

I spy a water pitcher.


----------



## Yvonne G

The last picture...now THAT's the kind of sky I was looking for.

What do you spy?


----------



## Elohi

Elohi said:


> I spy a water pitcher.


----------



## AZtortMom

does this count?


----------



## Elohi

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 154543
> does this count?


Sure does! What do you spy?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> you can barely see the Captain's bed off to the right. Very difficult to make in the mornings.
> 
> View attachment 154535



I think we have that doll with the green dress!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Both of those are antique reproductions that a friend made for me.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Come on folks, don't forget the new spy when sharing your photo!!....


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a energy drink


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## dmmj

a water pitcher? I was envisioning something completely different


----------



## Dkozi7




----------



## Dkozi7

I spy a historical document.


----------



## dmmj

authentic or reproduction?


----------



## Dkozi7

Either works for me!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Dkozi7 said:


> I spy a historical document.


At my age a birth certificate would work ( but it better be real )


----------



## johnandjade

@Tidgys Dad ... what about a fossil as a historical document?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> @Tidgys Dad ... what about a fossil as a historical document?


Don't think it counts.
Prehistoric and not a document.


----------



## Dkozi7

Did I kill the thread? Should I do a new spy?


----------



## meech008

Dkozi7 said:


> Did I kill the thread? Should I do a new spy?


I think so


----------



## Dkozi7

Ok, since no one has a historical document to share I'll do another spy. I spy ocean waves.


----------



## Foursteels

Will this do? Waves aren't so big but they're there.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a chiminea


----------



## Yvonne G

oo...oo...oo...oo...ooo I have one of those but it's dark out. Let's see if my flash works good enough...BRB


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my week-ender's eye, a computer printer cartridge in the box!


----------



## Foursteels

W


Just installed a couple today.


----------



## Yvonne G

What do you spy?


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a stuffed animal(a toy, not the real thing).


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like you and I can play this game all night:




I spy with my turning-off-the-computer-now-and-going-to-my-recliner-to-watch-tv eye, a clean kitchen counter top with no dirty dishes on it!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m-m...You don't have a clean kitchen counter top? Gottcha!

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Dkozi7

Before our new floors or otr microwave was installed.


----------



## Dkozi7

I spy a toe ring with freshly manicured toes


----------



## dmmj

seriously? Is this a chick game now?


----------



## Dkozi7

dmmj said:


> seriously? Is this a chick game now?



Lol! Ahh come on dmmj lets see those toes!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Momof4

Dkozi7 said:


> Lol! Ahh come on dmmj lets see those toes!



We need a new spy unless you can produce a photo


----------



## Dkozi7

Ok...I spy a fish. Any fish.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy an autographed baseball


----------



## dmmj

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 155118
> 
> I spy an autographed baseball


baseball? I assume that is something related to sports yes.


----------



## Foursteels

It could be or you could sign one yourself.


----------



## Momof4

Please don't ask who's it is! 
All I know is , it was a Padres player!
Maybe Jake Peavy or Gonzalas?

I spy any hat that isn't a baseball cap.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 155128
> 
> 
> Please don't ask who's it is!
> All I know is , it was a Padres player!
> Maybe Jake Peavy or Gonzalas?
> 
> I spy any hat that isn't a baseball cap.






yarrr, i be long john silver! shiver me timbers i spy a boat or a ship me harties


----------



## Team Gomberg

Finding nemo ride at Disneyland! Oh ya!



I spy your groceries


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 155132
> 
> yarrr, i be long john silver! shiver me timbers i spy a boat or a ship me harties



Love it!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 155132
> 
> yarrr, i be long john silver! shiver me timbers i spy a boat or a ship me harties


Ha ha ha !!! That's awesome!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Team Gomberg said:


> Finding nemo ride at Disneyland! Oh ya!
> View attachment 155134
> 
> 
> I spy your groceries





Hubby just brought home a handful of needed groceries. -Our necessary items consist mainly of soda and dog food This says A LOT about us!

I SPY: A DOG SLEEPING


----------



## Foursteels

She loves my chair. 
I spy a gnome.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 155273
> 
> 
> She loves my chair.
> I spy a gnome.


awwww...she's so sweet


----------



## Foursteels

Nobody has a gnome? Do I need to find something else?


----------



## keepergale

I spy a book on snakes.


----------



## Foursteels

keepergale said:


> View attachment 155409
> 
> 
> I spy a book on snakes.


Do politicians count? lol


----------



## keepergale

Works for me


----------



## Momof4

Someone on here has a gnome! It's been asked before. Was it @YvonneG?


----------



## Momof4

Ok, my app ran slow! Sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Someone on here has a gnome! It's been asked before. Was it @YvonneG?



Yeah, I have several, but it was too dark and cold last night to go out and take pictures.

We're now looking for a book on snakes.


----------



## dmmj

a book on snakes? That could be dangerous to ask for on the internet.


----------



## AZtortMom

Have we past the 24 hour mark?


----------



## Prairie Mom

keepergale said:


> I spy a book on snakes.


Sorry! Closest I could come up with...



I SPY A DRAWING OF A STICK FIGURE


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my "I can't believe I ate the whole thing" eye, a sink full of dirty dishes!!


----------



## dmmj

a whole sink full?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> a whole sink full?



Is that too far fetched? I'm only one person, and I accumulate quite a few dirty dishes in my kitchen sink throughout the day....a new spoon every time, a different glass for every drink, a plate for lunch and then a new plate any time I want something else to eat. And I have a pretty big sink!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 155648
> 
> 
> I spy with my "I can't believe I ate the whole thing" eye, a sink full of dirty dishes!!


Best stick figure I've ever seen!!! 

@Cowboy_Ken !!!! check out the art work!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Is that too far fetched? I'm only one person, and I accumulate quite a few dirty dishes in my kitchen sink throughout the day....a new spoon every time, a different glass for every drink, a plate for lunch and then a new plate any time I want something else to eat. And I have a pretty big sink!


Not far fetched at all! I'm just too ashamed to post a photo! I'll let someone else post this one!


----------



## Team Gomberg

I'm the "clean kitchen sink" type....I wait for the next spy LOL


----------



## Foursteels

I'll go for it, but they are on their way to the dishwasher. I spy a hand made piece of pottery.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Foursteels said:


> I spy a hand made piece of pottery.






I spy with my eye A BOOK YOU ARE READING


----------



## AZtortMom

I got this 
I spy a magnifying glass


----------



## dmmj

I got this


----------



## AZtortMom

What do you spy my friend?


----------



## dmmj

I spy with my cataract eyes a non-traditional aquarium such as I own a Garfield aquarium something like that.


----------



## AZtortMom

*sighs and puts chin on hand* well, I certainly don't have on of those laying around


----------



## dmmj

I try to make it as easy as possible


----------



## Prairie Mom

My tea-time fish tank



I spy with my eye a framed picture hanging on your wall


----------



## Yvonne G

This is an airplane picture of my property about 10 years ago:




I spy with my turkey-filled eye, a nice stack of firewood.


----------



## AZtortMom

Mine is not nicely stacked


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...I remove the "nice" part of the spy


----------



## AZtortMom

with my rained upon eyes, I spy cleaning supplies


----------



## dmmj

I now know why there's global warming :-(


----------



## AZtortMom

*eye roll*


----------



## AZtortMom

So...no cleaning supplies?


----------



## dmmj

cleaning supplies? Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> So...no cleaning supplies?


Checking to see if I have batteries in my camera Back in a mo'!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> I spy cleaning supplies


The chemicals under the sink wouldn't quite turn out. Here's some brooms



Notice the winter coat. Yeah...it's on!

I spy with my eye WHAT YOU'RE WATCHING ON TV


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> The chemicals under the sink wouldn't quite turn out. Here's some brooms
> 
> View attachment 155803
> 
> Notice the winter coat. Yeah...it's on!
> 
> I spy with my eye WHAT YOU'RE WATCHING ON TV




I spy a phone charger


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> cleaning supplies? Hahahahahahahaha



Lots of them here. Somebody buys them and then never uses them.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a collection you have!


----------



## Yvonne G

You've all see a portion of my doll collection and my books in the "library," so here's a bit of other things I collectl

I used to work for Ma Bell, so I have a few of these from when the old wire leads were taken down and replaced with cable (some of them are from the power company, though):




And then there are the many stamp albums:




And just a few of the State Quarter collection:




I spy with my ready-for-a-nap eye, a pole lamp.


----------



## Yvonne G

No one has a pole lamp?


----------



## leigti

is this a pole lamp? If so I spy a stepladder. If not then someone else can do it.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> You've all see a portion of my doll collection and my books in the "library," so here's a bit of other things I collectl
> 
> I used to work for Ma Bell, so I have a few of these from when the old wire leads were taken down and replaced with cable (some of them are from the power company, though):
> 
> View attachment 155827
> 
> 
> And then there are the many stamp albums:
> 
> View attachment 155828
> 
> 
> And just a few of the State Quarter collection:
> 
> View attachment 155829
> 
> 
> I spy with my ready-for-a-nap eye, a pole lamp.


Those little colored things that you got from the phone company might be worth something. A lady here in my town got over $150,000 for a box of them she found in her garage. She was going to sell them on eBay for 100 bucks.


----------



## dmmj

what is a pole lamp?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> what is a pole lamp?



It's hard to see against the background, but a pole lamp is a pole with several light fixtures on it:




But I'll accept Tina's lamp picture, and now we're looking for a step ladder.


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> Those little colored things that you got from the phone company might be worth something. A lady here in my town got over $150,000 for a box of them she found in her garage. She was going to sell them on eBay for 100 bucks.



I doubt I'll ever try to sell any of my collections. I was considering selling my doll collection last year in order to have a guest room instead of a doll room, but then realized I don't have that many overnight guests so decided to keep them.

My camera's battery is low and needs recharging. It was a struggle to get my pole lamp picture up, or I would do the step ladder spy. So this is up to someone else.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I spy an egg.


----------



## Team Gomberg

1 egg



I spy your breakfast


----------



## Jacqui

Team Gomberg said:


> 1 egg
> View attachment 155927
> 
> 
> I spy your breakfast



This could be interesting since I ate it hours ago.....


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> View attachment 155918



Just look at all that good tortoise food!!!


----------



## Momof4

I spy popcorn.


----------



## Momof4

Come on, someone has to have a box of microwave popcorn to show off!


----------



## Foursteels

Too early in the morning to pop it though. I spy a grandfather clock.


----------



## Momof4

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 156016
> 
> 
> Too early in the morning to pop it though. I spy a grandfather clock.



Perfect!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

" A Grandpa's Clock "


----------



## Team Gomberg

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> " A Grandpa's Clock "
> View attachment 156023


And what do you spy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sorry it's not a grandfathers clock ! 
But I thought the idea was great !


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry it's not a grandfathers clock !
> But I thought the idea was great !



It's that kind of think that makes the thread fun. I thought it was a great 'grandpa's clock'.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

OK I spy a tortoise cartoon !


----------



## Team Gomberg

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> OK I spy a tortoise cartoon !



Just doodled this....lame...LOL



I spy your lunch!


----------



## Team Gomberg

I spy a meal you're currently eating...


----------



## johnandjade

Team Gomberg said:


> I spy a meal you're currently eating...






will a tuna sweetcorn roll count? if so then I spies with my lunch time eyes... a cuppa tea


----------



## Yvonne G

This is what a cuppa tea looks like just minutes before it's an actual "cuppa":




(Hm-m-m-m - tuna/corn roll. What an interesting concept)

I spy with my cold little eye, an un-made bed.


----------



## dmmj

I got this


----------



## dmmj

I spy with my little eye a Hot Wheels car still in the package


----------



## Yvonne G

Does it have to be "Hot Wheels" brand?


----------



## dmmj

Hot Wheels in the package


----------



## AZtortMom

New spy


----------



## dmmj

Fine


----------



## dmmj

I spy with my cloudy eyes a character theme gumball machine


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> Hot Wheels in the package



Guess I missed out. This was Shirley Muldowney's first rail. For those of you that don't know, she was the first champion woman dragster


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I wish I had the box for this one. It matches my own IROC, sorta


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m...I just looked in the doll room and my gumball machine is no longer in there. I wonder what I did with it. The gum inside was so old it cracked your teeth to try to chew it, so maybe I gave it away???


----------



## dmmj

you guys make this game no fun


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> you guys make this game no fun



You make it too hard! Do you have a character-themed gumball machine?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> You make it too hard! Do you have a character-themed gumball machine?


yes I do thank you I never spy anything I don't have


----------



## dmmj

no one? Seriously? such boring lives led


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> no one? Seriously? such boring lives led



I think Yvonne's is in her garage, and she's just forgetting it...


----------



## dmmj

if no one responds by the time I go to dialysis
I'll change the spy again


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I think Yvonne's is in her garage, and she's just forgetting it...



I was sure it was in the doll room. Maybe I'll check out the other bedroom (the library) then the old house.

***Yvonne stamps her feet in a rhythmic tempo, shouting, "New Spy...New Spy...New Spy!!!"***


----------



## Yvonne G

I found it!! It was in the library.




It doesn't have a theme or character , but it's a gumball machine! 

I spy with my little eye - a stack of tied up newspapers!!


----------



## dmmj

newspaper?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> newspaper?



I know, huh? Not too many people get the paper anymore.


----------



## dmmj

I think you will be lucky to get a single newspaper let alone a stack of them


----------



## Yvonne G

I need newspaper in order to start my fires in the woodstove. I don't subscribe to the paper, so I have to scrounge around neighbors and relatives. 

I'll give this 'spy' until later this afternoon. If no one comes up with it, I'll change it. But, of course, you know what that means, right? I win the prize!


----------



## Foursteels

At the grocery store. If it counts I spy a ping pong ball.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not exactly what I had in mind, but I'll take it. A ping pong ball, huh? How about many ping pong balls:




No, just kidding...I take it back (tortoise eggs).


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Not exactly what I had in mind, but I'll take it. A ping pong ball, huh? How about many ping pong balls:
> 
> View attachment 156602
> 
> 
> No, just kidding...I take it back (tortoise eggs).


----------



## dmmj

you guys can cheat take a picture of a golf ball from far away


----------



## Foursteels

Yvonne G said:


> Not exactly what I had in mind, but I'll take it. A ping pong ball, huh? How about many ping pong balls:
> 
> View attachment 156602
> 
> 
> No, just kidding...I take it back (tortoise eggs).




I thought about asking the service desk for some string to tie it up with, but my son would have disowned me at that point


----------



## Yvonne G

I just noticed the "false teeth" in the lower right corner of my ping pong ball/egg picture. Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> you guys can cheat take a picture of a golf ball from far away



Or a toad stool poking up from the grass.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I just noticed the "false teeth" in the lower right corner of my ping pong ball/egg picture. Made me laugh out loud.


I had to scroll back and look at the picture twice! Great!


----------



## Foursteels

Nobody has a ping pong ball? How about my twinkling eye spying a colorful lit Christmas Tree....


----------



## leigti

I actually had a ping-pong ball. But it looks like I was too late so let's spy a Christmas tree as described above.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I just noticed the "false teeth" in the lower right corner of my ping pong ball/egg picture. Made me laugh out loud.


Misty having false teeth already!??


----------



## jaizei

Does anyone put a tree up this early?


----------



## dmmj

BOO YAH


----------



## dmmj

I spy with my little eye cloudy though it may be, how about a magazine simple enough for you?


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua

I like to spy a grocery story receipt...


----------



## Yvonne G

I just happen to have one of those right here by my computer because I was entering their contest:




I spy, with my early morning eye, a picture looking out your window of a rainy day!


----------



## Foursteels

I spy with my rainy eye a stack of index cards...


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a hardware store receipt. Ha~ Yvonne: try this........


----------



## bouaboua

Someone beat me by few seconds.......


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Someone beat me by few seconds.......


get a faster internet connection


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey - I've lived for 76 years, and have been in pack rat mode for the majority of them. It's very hard to come up with something I don't have (2 for the price of 1 - LOl!!):


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, now let's see...h-m-m-m-m-m Got it:

I Spy with my rainy-day-stuck-in-the-house-eye, an afghan on the couch/sofa/davenport/chesterfield/divan!!!


----------



## dmmj

afghan? Are we talking the item or a person?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Will this do? Roxie likes it. Reading the Sunday paper...


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> afghan? Are we talking the item or a person?



LOL! you forget the dog!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Will this do? Roxie likes it. Reading the Sunday paper...




You've moved your furniture around. Took me a while to figure out the orientation.


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan - what do you spy?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie3fan - what do you spy?



I spy with my Sulcata eye a big tortoise in the water... Pool or sprinkler, any species...I actually just wanted to show off Lil Roxie, I hadn't planned on 'spying' anything. I'll get better at it


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> I spy with my Sulcata eye a big tortoise in the water... Pool or sprinkler, any species


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a 2016 calendar.


----------



## Yvonne G

Smarty pants. I've got lots of stuff from the past, but nothing yet from the future! You win.


----------



## Yvonne G

I knew if I looked hard enough I could find something:





I spy with my Ha-ha-you-don't-win-after-all eye - some MYSTERY story books on a book shelf.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 156773



Oh my! Breath taking!.....gotta go...


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I knew if I looked hard enough I could find something:
> 
> View attachment 156774
> View attachment 156775
> 
> 
> I spy with my Ha-ha-you-don't-win-after-all eye - some MYSTERY story books on a book shelf.


You win.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I probably could have made it more blurry, but I gotta go.
But I spy with my aquatic eye, a large filled aquarium......


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I could cheat since you didn't say a fish aquarium, and show you an aquarium filled with little tortoises, but I gotta go to the store and get cranberry sauce, so I'll let someone else win this prize.


----------



## dmmj

large is subjective


----------



## teresaf

Well I will cheat. is 210 gallon big enough?


----------



## teresaf

I spy with my little lazy eye a car freshener...


----------



## dmmj

you just want to see whose car stinks, No Deal.


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> you just want to see whose car stinks, No Deal.


What!? You mean everyone's car doesn't stink?! I'm looking at my black ice air freshener right now.


----------



## teresaf

Seriously? no car air fresheners? that's just plain laziness... you all should be ashamed of yourselves @Yvonne G TORE her house apart to find a bubble gum machine...hmph


----------



## Team Gomberg

teresaf said:


> Seriously? no car air fresheners?



No...sorry. I keep a clean car, no need to freshen it LOL
I keep watching, waiting for a spy I can do!



teresaf said:


> Yvonne G TORE her house apart to find a bubble gum machine...hmph



I wonder what uncommon, awesome treasures would be found searching through her house! Hehe


----------



## teresaf

Alright! I'm changing it. I spy with my disgruntled eye a kitty cat in a weird position.


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn! My Little Missy Kitty sometimes sleeps on her back with her head hanging off the edge of the bed, but, wouldn't'cha know it? No pictures!


----------



## dmmj

I spy turkey.............. nevermind too easy


----------



## Prairie Mom

teresaf said:


> Alright! I'm changing it. I spy with my disgruntled eye a kitty cat in a weird position.


Would a cat snuggling a dog count?


----------



## Prairie Mom

teresaf said:


> Alright! I'm changing it. I spy with my disgruntled eye a kitty cat in a weird position.


Okay. I'll go for this one... A cat high up on a ladder



I spy with my eye a fancy glass


----------



## Team Gomberg

A fancy glass at my MILs




I spy a handmade holiday decoration. (Thanksgiving or Christmas)


----------



## johnandjade

Team Gomberg said:


> A fancy glass at my MILs
> 
> View attachment 156855
> 
> 
> I spy a handmade holiday decoration. (Thanksgiving or Christmas)






will this work??


----------



## Team Gomberg

It's handmade!
what do you spy?


----------



## johnandjade

Team Gomberg said:


> It's handmade!
> what do you spy?




'rocking around the Christmas tree'  

i spy something you are thankful for


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

At my age Everything


----------



## dmmj

I imagine it's hard to take a picture of everything


----------



## dmmj

can you feel that Captain compost (thrusting hips back and forth)


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> can you feel that Captain compost (thrusting hips back and forth)


So....are you saying that you're thankful for your wheelchair? Valid. What do you spy if so....


----------



## dmmj

I'm thankful for my wheelchair becaushelps me get around right now
because I'm weak due to dialysis. Now I spy with my little eye a non traditional Thanksgiving item at mealtime.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> can you feel that Captain compost (thrusting hips back and forth)


Thrusting hips back and forth ??????? I think I remember back when or then


----------



## teresaf

Yummy mangos! I spy with my Full to the eyeballs little eye an all metal wind chime


----------



## AZtortMom

New spy


----------



## bouaboua

Now Spy??


----------



## teresaf

I spy ANY wind chime?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yup usually if no one spy anything in 24 hrs, we do a new spy


----------



## dmmj

you mean we give up


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> you mean we give up


Yep. I won that round! ANY wind chime anyone?


----------



## bouaboua

Can this count?


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 157096
> 
> 
> Can this count?


What do you spy Steven?


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a portable heater.......it was COLD.............


----------



## Dkozi7

Sorry for the blurry pic. I spy a snowman!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Portable heater, bam!




I spy your hot beverage that IS NOT coffee!!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Bummer, barely beat me! Snowman it is...


----------



## Team Gomberg

Good thing I'm at target, snowman stocking!



Now I spy your hot drink that isn't coffee


----------



## bouaboua

My hot tea, in a coffee mug.


----------



## bouaboua

With my warm heart. I spy a thermos.


----------



## bouaboua

@Team Gomberg did you see one in Target??


----------



## Team Gomberg

bouaboua said:


> @Team Gomberg did you see one in Target??


Too late! I'm home now...


----------



## Momof4

I spy cookbooks.


----------



## jaizei

I spy Christmas lights.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wouldn't you just know a car would drive by as I snapped the picture. This is my neighbor across the street. He has the candy canes that light up at night, a lighted snow man near the garage and icicles hanging from the trees to the left out of the picture. I snapped this through a knot-hole in my fence so as to not be too obvious, and couldn't get the wide image of all the lights.

I spy with my nice and toasty eye, fire place implements.


----------



## Yvonne G

I took another picture with the lights on so you can see I didn't cheat:







What? No one has fireplace tools? I'll give it until tomorrow morning, then I'll give myself some points for stumping you all and change the spy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey...what ever happened to @JAYGEE ? He started this thread and never participates.


----------



## JAYGEE

Hi!


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Hi!



Where the heck ya been?


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> Where the heck ya been?


I have been around, all my kids, critters, work, and school take up most of my time now. I come by and see how the game is going, but I never have the object posted.


----------



## bouaboua

JAYGEE said:


> I have been around, all my kids, critters, work, and school take up most of my time now. I come by and see how the game is going, but I never have the object posted.


Good to have you back and now we are looking for fire place implements.


----------



## 4jean

I spy a fire in a fire place.


----------



## dmmj

I just. assume everybody cheats.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Fire in a fireplace! Haha



It's my MILs fake fire heater 

I spy something that is both Christmas AND Star Wars!


----------



## dmmj

oh dear god somebody please post the Star Wars Christmas special


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy a Red Nut Cracker.


----------



## dmmj

why does that spy make me feel uncomfortable?


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> I spy a Red Nut Cracker.






I spy "The Lord of the Rings" ...movie, book, video game whatevs


----------



## bouaboua

How's that?


----------



## bouaboua

If I qualify for the "What ever".......I spy a 60" or + TV.


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> If I qualify for the "What ever".......I spy a 60" or + TV.


Ha ha! Absolutely! That's awesome


----------



## Team Gomberg

bouaboua said:


> If I qualify for the "What ever".......I spy a 60" or + TV.


Our 60" in the living room




I spy a white dog


----------



## Team Gomberg

Just noticed my clock is off the wall in that photo...LOL


----------



## bouaboua

Team Gomberg said:


> Our 60" in the living room
> 
> View attachment 157266
> 
> 
> I spy a white dog


----------



## Team Gomberg

We had a 65" but my husband busted it playing a star wars video game with the Xbox Kinect. He let go of the light saber! Gasp!

People laugh at us though...We don't have tv yet we have 3 big TVs.


----------



## bouaboua

I think your husband just want a 70" one, so there is that accident.......


----------



## Team Gomberg

bouaboua said:


> I think your husband just want a 70" one, so there is that accident.......



A 70"?....buddy, my hubby has a projector with a 120" screen. LOL... 
And uses a 55" TV as part of his triple computer monitor setup. 
I'm married to a tech, what do you expect


----------



## Team Gomberg

Back to the spy! 

White dog- white dog!
The inspiration comes from an Argentine dogo mix I met at the dog park today


----------



## dmmj

all white or will any portion of white do?


----------



## Team Gomberg

All white dog! 

If there is no white dog by tomorrow night, partially white will be accepted


----------



## Rutibegga

Will this giant puddle of dog do?

(This is what a 4 mile run does to Wallace. You should see ME after.)

I spy a jar filled with change.


----------



## Yvonne G

Love the doggy!

This one's not "filled" but has all the left-over State quarters that didn't fit in my collection books:




...and this one is actually "filled" and is full of pennies:



The problem being, the key to the lock is locked onto the hasp of the lock!

I spy with my sleepy, morning eye, a piano!


----------



## dmmj

big screen TVs, pianos, jars full of money? it seems we have gone into the very rich persons version of I spy.


----------



## Yvonne G

My piano was handed down from my dad. It was his piano when he was just a wee lad. So it's about 100 years old or so. I wish it were a player, but it's just an upright.


----------



## bouaboua

Piano, Piano, piano, piano.....

24 hours passed. NO ONE HAVE A PIANO????


----------



## JAYGEE

No piano here.


----------



## JAYGEE

New item!!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## bouaboua

@Yvonne G 

No piano.......


----------



## dmmj

I told you we switched to the rich person version of I spy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my...I'm so sorry. I haven't seen this thread since I last posted. I didn't realize I won!!! *I won!!! I WON!!!! 
*
Ok...new spy. Let's see.... erm..... Got it! I spy with my ready-to-get-into-my-jammies eye, fuzzy slippers (any color)!


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua

With my wife yelling at me......."what are you doing"......I spy a La-Z- Boy or that kind of couch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, since I just won, I'll sit back and let someone else take a picture of their recliner. But all bets are off if no one has done it by the time I log on tomorrow.


----------



## dmmj

@bouaboua. those are some very nice Hello Kitty slippers you have there.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> @bouaboua. those are some very nice Hello Kitty slippers you have there.



I know, huh? I can just see his cute little feet in them too.


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy a Remote Control Car or Truck

Don't mind my messy kids...


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> @bouaboua. those are some very nice Hello Kitty slippers you have there.


How did you know ......those are my??


----------



## teresaf

JAYGEE said:


> I spy a Remote Control Car or Truck
> 
> Don't mind my messy kids...


Oooohhhhh you're good! A lazy boy in a lazy-boy.


----------



## JAYGEE

teresaf said:


> Oooohhhhh you're good! A lazy boy in a lazy-boy.


Buahahahahaahaaaa. I like what you did there.


----------



## Team Gomberg

I just wrapped a remote control car! Christmas gift for my son. Too bad, no photo pre wrap.


----------



## JAYGEE

Team Gomberg said:


> I just wrapped a remote control car! Christmas gift for my son. Too bad, no photo pre wrap.


What kind of rc car did you get him? 

I bought a Traxxas Stampede for my kids but I play with it more... lol

Broke it the first time we played with it, fixed it and broke it again, fixed it and broke it again... So now I have pretty much replaced the parts that break easily. Lol


----------



## Team Gomberg

JAYGEE said:


> What kind of rc car did you get him?
> 
> I bought a Traxxas Stampede for my kids but I play with it more... lol
> 
> Broke it the first time we played with it, fixed it and broke it again, fixed it and broke it again... So now I have pretty much replaced the parts that break easily. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 157454



So, now what's your spy?? 

**It's a mini version of dad's Jeep Wrangler Sahara LOL
He already has 3 rc cars (he loves em) but couldn't pass up getting another one since it matches Daddy's ride!


----------



## JAYGEE

Team Gomberg said:


> So, now what's your spy??
> 
> **It's a mini version of dad's Jeep Wrangler Sahara LOL
> He already has 3 rc cars (he loves em) but couldn't pass up getting another one since it matches Daddy's ride!


Lol mine doesnt count unless no one finds one in a few hours ill change it up.

Thats cool, I like Saharas!!


----------



## bouaboua

teresaf said:


> Oooohhhhh you're good! A lazy boy in a lazy-boy.


I think the boy on the La-Z-Boy are not too lazy. 

I think he may doing his homework, but in front of a TV.


----------



## JAYGEE

bouaboua said:


> I think the boy on the La-Z-Boy are not too lazy.
> 
> I think he may doing his homework, but in front of a TV. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


Yup, I got home from school and both of my boys were sitting there watching TV while doing homework. Needless to say neither one of them finished the homework in a timely manner...


----------



## JAYGEE

NEW ITEM!!!


I spy Freddie Kruger, Jason, or someone similar.


----------



## johnandjade

JAYGEE said:


> NEW ITEM!!!
> 
> 
> I spy Freddie Kruger, Jason, or someone similar.







i spy with my in need of coffee eye, pop tarts! (food or singers )


----------



## teresaf

I LOVE pop tarts!.... Soooo I don't have any :/


----------



## AZtortMom

I just finished my pop tarts! Yum!


----------



## JAYGEE

AZtortMom said:


> I just finished my pop tarts! Yum!


Where is the picture??


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Heres your pict of the PopTarts !


----------



## Yvonne G

I like it! Up close and personal!! What do you spy, cheater...er...a..I mean, Grandpa?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

A picture of warm weather !


----------



## dmmj

I don't get it, is it actually a poptart?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> I like it! Up close and personal!! What do you spy, cheater...er...a..I mean, Grandpa?


It's like with torts you got to look outside the box ;-)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I don't get it, is it actually a poptart?


They said they finished the pop tart so it's gone . You got to look outside the box or pop tart ;-)


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I don't get it, is it actually a poptart?



LOL! With your sense of humor I really surprised you didn't get the joke. have you ever actually seen a pop tart?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...let me look back in my bag of tricks and see if I can come up with "warm weather."

Mimi on a warm summer day:



Bo and Misty on a warm summer day:



And a summer three years ago when Misty was in her chew-everything-up stage:



Last but not least, where to sit during the warm weather, under the mulberry tree:



I spy with my ready-for-lunch eye, your dog's collar with tags on it.


----------



## dmmj

I've seen them before, believe it or not I've eaten them before. that looks like no poptart I've ever seen. if it's a joke I don't get it. I'm not complaining just saying.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Ok...let me look back in my bag of tricks and see if I can come up with "warm weather."
> 
> Mimi on a warm summer day:
> View attachment 157605
> 
> 
> Bo and Misty on a warm summer day:
> View attachment 157606
> 
> 
> And a summer three years ago when Misty was in her chew-everything-up stage:
> View attachment 157607
> 
> 
> Last but not least, where to sit during the warm weather, under the mulberry tree:
> View attachment 157608
> 
> 
> I spy with my ready-for-lunch eye, your dog's collar with tags on it.


I wish I was in the pict rather then the cold . Wish Feb would get here !


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I wish I was in the pict rather then the cold . Wish Feb would get here !



I don't like cold weather either...especially if it's windy. I really, REALLY hate the wind.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I've seen them before, believe it or not I've eaten them before. that looks like no poptart I've ever seen. if it's a joke I don't get it. I'm not complaining just saying.



You can actually look at it two ways:

1. The pop tart was already eaten, so you're seeing the empty space with no pop tart
2. The camera is up so close to the pop tart all you see is the icing


----------



## dmmj

well if cheating is allowed then I'll take a picture of the end result of a pop tart


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

OK


The after thought of a single pop tart !


----------



## dmmj

that's a lot of Pop Tarts. I'm impressed


----------



## mike taylor

I bet that hurt ! Haha


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> well if cheating is allowed then I'll take a picture of the end result of a pop tart




LOL!! No, I doubt anyone is interested in seeing a POOP tart!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Just a reminder: we're looking for your dog's collar showing his tags.


----------



## bouaboua

Have no dog. So tags.......


----------



## Foursteels

She wasn't too happy about that. I spy with my calculating eye a scientific calculator.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 157628
> 
> She wasn't too happy about that. I spy with my calculating eye a scientific calculator.


I was going to take one too! And my poor guy also did not like me messing with his tags. So funny. "Get outta my personal space, mommy!"


----------



## dmmj

a scientific calculator? I smell a nerd.


----------



## Foursteels

dmmj said:


> a scientific calculator? I smell a nerd.



About as far from a nerd as you can imagine....but my teenage son needs one for his math class so it was on my mind.


----------



## dmmj

denial is not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## Foursteels

dmmj said:


> denial is not just a river in Egypt.


 I guess, whatever floats the boat....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Foursteels said:


> About as far from a nerd as you can imagine....but my teenage son needs one for his math class so it was on my mind.


I always feel a little swell of pride if anyone implies that I'm a bit nerdish

If, on the other hand, you're not a fan, I find that the use of: "I'm rubber, you're glue..." and "Yo' Mamma" can still be pretty effective tools in one's vocabulary arsenal


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> a scientific calculator? I smell a nerd.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

My grandson sent me this joke ! I hope you all enjoy it's much as I did !


----------



## Foursteels

Prairie Mom said:


> I always feel a little swell of pride if anyone implies that I'm a bit nerdish
> 
> If, on the other hand, you're not a fan, I find that the use of: "I'm rubber, you're glue..." and "Yo' Mamma" can still be pretty effective tools in one's vocabulary arsenal



You definitely made me laugh with this one.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 157628
> 
> I spy with my calculating eye a scientific calculator.






I spy with Jaygee's eye SOMETHING FROM YOUR GRANDMOTHER


----------



## dmmj

would a picture of my mom work?


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> would a picture of my mom work?


Ha! I vote yes


----------



## JAYGEE

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 157663
> 
> 
> I spy with Jaygee's eye SOMETHING FROM YOUR GRANDMOTHER


I just noticed the profile pic. Hahaha. That's so awesome!


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> would a picture of my mom work?


I second, Yes!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> I just noticed the profile pic. Hahaha. That's so awesome!


I've had it since I posted the photo of my laptop


----------



## Foursteels

Gave this to my grandmother as a kid and when she passed away it was passed onto me. 

I spy a mountain bike.


----------



## mike taylor

The flag on the wall my grandmother gave it to me . I spy with my FRIDAY EYE ! ....... Beer !


----------



## Team Gomberg

Too late! Looking for a mountain bike, does that motorcycle count? Hehe


----------



## Foursteels

Team Gomberg said:


> Too late! Looking for a mountain bike, does that motorcycle count? Hehe



It's close enough for me....cool looking too


----------



## Prairie Mom

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 157668
> 
> 
> Gave this to my grandmother as a kid and when she passed away it was passed onto me.
> 
> I spy a mountain bike.


Nice! Hooray for Hummeln!


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> The flag on the wall my grandmother gave it to me . I spy with my FRIDAY EYE ! ....... Beer !


awww...sorry, Mike! That's really cool though!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Foursteels said:


> It's close enough for me....cool looking too


So is Mike's beer next, then?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Eh, why not?.. LOL...
If he rides that bike on the mountain roads, it should be a go!


----------



## dmmj

just don't ever call a motorcycle a bike in public. Thems fightin words


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> just don't ever call a motorcycle a bike in public. Thems fightin words



Not really. When my husband was alive we always called his Harley "the bike." And most of the other guys he rode with referred to their Harleys as scooters.


----------



## Team Gomberg

dmmj said:


> just don't ever call a motorcycle a bike in public. Thems fightin words



My parents were bikers and their best friend owned a motorcycle shop. Everyone I new in that circle called them bikes. Tomato, potato.... LOL


----------



## Foursteels

Prairie Mom said:


> So is Mike's beer next, then?



Yep...Mike's Beer is up now,


----------



## Momof4

I spy Christmas stockings hung by the chimney with care.


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 157701
> 
> 
> I spy Christmas stockings hung by the chimney with care.


my favorite beer I'm on my way


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> my favorite beer I'm on my way


Mine too, let's car pool!


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy with my I want to go back to bed eye a TIRE PRESSURE GAUGE


----------



## Yvonne G

This is one of the small items I bought my son-in-law for Christmas:





I spy with my I'm-cold-but-too-lazy-to-make-a-fire eye, paper shredder.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning people !


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy syrup


----------



## 4jean

I spy a basket of clean folded laundry.


----------



## dmmj

how will we know if it's clean?


----------



## 4jean

dmmj said:


> how will we know if it's clean?


It will smell fresh


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't win this one. I DO have a basket of clean laundry, right out of the dryer, however, once I fold it it's all in segregated piles on my bed until I put each pile away. It doesn't go back in the basket.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a train set.


----------



## JAYGEE

It's my kids old wooden train set that we put away. But it is a train set! 


I spy with my wooden train set eye a XBOX ONE


----------



## 4jean

I spy a decorated Christmas tree


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go one tree ! I spy a sleeping dog .


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> Here you go one tree ! I spy a sleeping dog .






I spy SOMETHING YOU MADE ALL BY YOURSELF


----------



## dmmj

a pillowcase I made in sewing class


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> a pillowcase I made in sewing class


NICE! What do you spy?


----------



## dmmj

I spy with my cloudy eyes a sign that is tortoise related see picture for example


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, David beat me to the punch. Let's see if I can snap a sign picture before someone beats me to it.


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I spy with my little eye, a horse figurine.


----------



## leigti

I got this one covered  I spy a homemade snowman in the yard.


----------



## leigti

And that's only a few of them. And I've gotten rid of some the last few years.


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 157928


I want that! Where can I get one?


----------



## teresaf

I wanted to collect something but I didn't want a huge collection(My mother was a bit of a pack rat)so I decided to collect poodle figurines with chains leashing them to other poodles or something. LOL Surprisingly I have over a dozen sets!!! Gotta be careful what you decide to collect...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 157926


Darn it! Nice job though, Yvonne! Impressive!


----------



## Prairie Mom

leigti said:


> View attachment 157932
> I got this one covered  I spy a homemade snowman in the yard.


Here's an old photo...



Trying to come up with an I-spy....hmmm....


----------



## Prairie Mom

I spy a BIG WOODEN FORK AND SPOON!!!!


(Thanks @meech008 !  )


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry I have no 1950 artifacts.


----------



## teresaf

uhhh yeahhhhh, me either?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Me neither, but one can only hope!!!! If no one can come up with one, I am giving the duty of next I-Spy to @meech008 !!!


----------



## mike taylor

I bet Yvonne has a set or Maggie .


----------



## dmmj

wooden? I think I have some I use them for salad sometimes


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I bet Yvonne has a set or Maggie .



I AM an artifact of the 50's......I have all my crap packed for my not move to North Carolina. I do have the wooden fork and spoon in a box in the storage locker. So it's 30 degrees out there and I am barefoot going thru boxes like a fiend. Found lots of dead mice but no fork, sorry....I'm outa this one....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Team Gomberg said:


> Eh, why not?.. LOL...
> If he rides that bike on the mountain roads, it should be a go!


That bike is no mountainbike...dirt bike I mean


----------



## Yvonne G

leigti said:


> View attachment 157932
> I got this one covered  I spy a homemade snowman in the yard.



Good gawd, woman! How on earth do you dust all those little critters?


----------



## Yvonne G

teresaf said:


> I want that! Where can I get one?



I'm tellin' ya...Amazon has EVERYTHING!!!

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8xqa85x7az_b


----------



## Yvonne G

Prairie Mom said:


> Darn it! Nice job though, Yvonne! Impressive!



I poured the slip into the mold, carved the resultant greenware, painted and fired it. Then I set the eyes and added the wig. The clothing was purchased, though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, no wooden spoon and fork from me.


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> I'm tellin' ya...Amazon has EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8xqa85x7az_b


Awesome...I just ordered it!
Thanks! I love Amazon... I don't know why I haven't seen it...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I poured the slip into the mold, carved the resultant greenware, painted and fired it. Then I set the eyes and added the wig. The clothing was purchased, though.


That's really really cool! I'd love to be able to make a doll for my girls. awesome.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Thanks for trying Maggie! We'll give it a bit longer and then I'm going to bring @meech008 in to take over. She inspired the wooden spoon and fork. I'm such a copycat!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm tellin' ya...Amazon has EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8xqa85x7az_b




I love those signs!! 
I was researching license plate frames geared toward tortoises. 

Something like my 100lb tortoise ate your honor roll student! 

Thanks for link.


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> Good gawd, woman! How on earth do you dust all those little critters?


That's hilarious, I don't  not very often anyway. So I end up with a collection of gray horses  The glass front cabinet would sure be nice. I have some bigger ones also but they are a lot easier to dust.


----------



## AZtortMom

What are we spying?


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> What are we spying?


big wooden spoon and fork I believe


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go a big wooden spoon and fork . I spy a cat sleeping .


----------



## Yvonne G

Little Missy Kitty on my bed.

I spy with my little eye......... er....... uh........ a box of Kellogg's Frosted Flakes!


----------



## dmmj

corporate sponsorship?


----------



## JAYGEE

Im at Wal Mart ill try to get a pic before I leave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> Im at Wal Mart ill try to get a pic before I leave.


Also free corporate advertising !


----------



## mike taylor

I got it ! I spy a sleeping tortoise !


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> I got it ! I spy a sleeping tortoise !


Noooooooooo damnit!


----------



## mike taylor

To late ! So sad !


----------



## JAYGEE

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1449629670766.jpg


Im late bit o well, I walked all the way to the other side of wally world for this so Im posting it anyways.


----------



## mike taylor

I can't see the attachment ! Haha


----------



## JAYGEE

Cheech sleeping. I spy the NEW MINIONS MOVIE!


----------



## mike taylor

You got me on that ! I don't know what minions are .


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 158166
> 
> 
> Im late bit o well, I walked all the way to the other side of wally world for this so Im posting it anyways.





JAYGEE said:


> Cheech sleeping. I spy the NEW MINIONS MOVIE!


I can see it!!! He totally took a selfie in the cereal aisle with the frosted flakes behind him


----------



## dmmj

My minion movie will be here in a few days.


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> You got me on that ! I don't know what minions are .


I'm too gullible. I can't tell...do you really not know what minions are?

They're the little yellow sidekicks (aka minions) in the "Despicable Me" movies. They just got their own feature film.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> My minion movie will be here in a few days.



Keep it clean, David!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Keep it clean, David!


I don't get it what is dirty about the minion movie?


----------



## mike taylor

I don't get it either ! Sounds to me Yvonne it thinking more into the move or something .


----------



## mike taylor

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm too gullible. I can't tell...do you really not know what minions are?
> 
> They're the little yellow sidekicks (aka minions) in the "Despicable Me" movies. They just got their own feature film.


Now that you've posted the link I know what he is talking about .


----------



## dmmj

I mean don't get me wrong give me a few minutes I can. Think of a dozen dirty things about minions I do have a dirty mind after all, but at first glance nothing comes to mind.


----------



## mike taylor

They look like little Twinkies.


----------



## tortdad

My copy is at home. We pre ordered it for Noah


----------



## tortdad

Look what Noah is watching right now


----------



## tortdad

I spy with my one eyed minion a home improve my or repair in progress.


----------



## mike taylor

I got this ! I spy a lady sitting in a rocking chair .


----------



## wellington

mike taylor said:


> I got this ! I spy a lady sitting in a rocking chair .


Both very niuce


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> I got this ! I spy a lady sitting in a rocking chair .


awfully specific tastes you have my friend


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> awfully specific tastes you have my friend


Yes ,yes ! Its hard to find a lady sitting down . Us lazy guys sit all the time .


----------



## JAYGEE

A young lady in a rocking chair.


I spy a SNOW GLOBE


----------



## mike taylor

Beautiful little one you got sir . ( must take after mom ) haha


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> Beautiful little one you got sir . ( must take after mom ) haha


Thank you!


Everyone says that she looks like mom lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Guess I'm just too slow....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I got this ! I spy a lady sitting in a rocking chair .


Mike...I can't quite figure out the car...old Camaro? Where did you get the tires? Original? I've been looking for a different tire for my car. My NASCAR tires have over 60000 miles on them....but they don't make any tires with white letters anymore. Are hot rods fading into the sunset????


----------



## mike taylor

I think so Maggie . The tires on this fire bird came with it . But you can get old school tires like them from kroker tires . At least I think that's the name of the company that sells them . They are in every hot rod magazine I've ever seen . I picked up the LS motor for this bad boy a few weeks back . I need to get more pictures of it since the body work has been finished . My son is really trying to sell it as is . I'm telling get it driving down the road first . But you know kids they think we are stupid.


----------



## Yvonne G

I recently bought Goodyear tires with raised white letters.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Firebird, should have known, but they both have mostly the same lines. I'd love to see the finished bodywork.
Goodyear Eagle Ones' that read "NASCAR" are what I've had, but Goodyear doesn't make them anymore. They don't make a hot tire to fit my car anymore.
I bought Hankook (?) big beefy meats from some guy. They had about 98% tread. $200 down the drain. Even tho they were 15's like mine, they were 10.5 inches across and they were too big to fit my fender well, plus, one had a bulge on the side wall. Man, did I get taken or what!!! I'm pretty 'car-wise', so I feel pretty foolish.
Tell your son to get that bad boy running, drive it, and I promise he'll get more money for it. It needs to be shown around.
I was at the store and some guy in a Cadillac CTS offered me $10,000 cash right then for it. What a fool I was to say no.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I recently bought Goodyear tires with raised white letters.


They don't make them for my 25 yr old car anymore. At least in my money range....


----------



## Momof4

I spy presents under a tree or just a wrapped gifts.


----------



## JAYGEE

Our Christmas tree. I spy with my Christmad lights in my eye

YOUR WORK STATION (your desk, where you work, restroom, etc.)

Can someone tell me why the picture doesnt show? Is it only on tapatalk?
Or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> Our Christmas tree. I spy with my Christmad lights in my eye
> 
> YOUR WORK STATION (your desk, where you work, restroom, etc.)
> 
> Can someone tell me why the picture doesnt show? Is it only on tapatalk?
> Or am I doing it wrong?



Might be the app. Though sometimes when editing posts, pictures that originally displayed will only show up as a link afterwards


----------



## Yvonne G

...and Kathy: I love that your snow globes are dated. Are you collecting them each year?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> ...and Kathy: I love that your snow globes are dated. Are you collecting them each year?



Well, only about the last 5 years or so when I realized how much I like them. I usually grab one from Target after x-mas.


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Our Christmas tree. I spy with my Christmad lights in my eye
> 
> YOUR WORK STATION (your desk, where you work, restroom, etc.)
> 
> Can someone tell me why the picture doesnt show? Is it only on tapatalk?
> Or am I doing it wrong?



I can see your picture. Can you see it now?


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> I can see your picture. Can you see it now?


I can see it now!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, but...Can you hear me now?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but...Can you hear me now?


(GROAN)


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> (GROAN)



At least they didn't turn that into a TV show.


----------



## tortdad

my sons work station


----------



## mike taylor

I love that kid ! He cracks me up !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

JAYGEE said:


> Our Christmas tree. I spy with my Christmad lights in my eye
> 
> YOUR WORK STATION (your desk, where you work, restroom, etc.)
> 
> Can someone tell me why the picture doesnt show? Is it only on tapatalk?
> Or am I doing it wrong?



Showed up for me, and it's beautiful too.....


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> View attachment 158427
> my sons work station




That pic made my day!!
What do you spy?


----------



## tortdad

I spy with my stinky eye a convertible where a 3 year old is NOT pooping in it. Bonus points if it's red.


----------



## tortdad

Momof4 said:


> That pic made my day!!
> What do you spy?


A few mins later he scooted forward. Apparently the phone he was watching got too heavy so he scooted so he could rest it on top of the toilet seat.


----------



## AZtortMom

tortdad said:


> View attachment 158427
> my sons work station


You know that's a blackmail picture for when he's a teenager


----------



## Foursteels

I spy an ice hockey stick


----------



## Momof4

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 158630
> 
> 
> I spy an ice hockey stick



I think we passed the 24hr mark. 
Do you have another spy?


----------



## Foursteels

Ok. I thought with all the folks living in colder climates the Hockey stick would be easy. Next, I spy with my colorful eye a bright red toy soldier.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Warrior Dalek count ?


----------



## mike taylor

What the hell is that ?


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> What the hell is that ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Warrior Dalek count ?
> View attachment 158712


Of course it counts! What do you spy???


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> What the hell is that ?


First, you don't know what a minion is. Now, you don't know what a Dalek is. Mike, it is with a heavy heart that I have decided you are far too "cool" for most of us on this forum


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> What the hell is that ?


I believe it is the enemy in Doctor Who. And you know what they say the measure of a man is the quality of his enemies.


----------



## mike taylor

Star wars ? I've watched the first ten minutes of one and it sucked .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What the hell is that ?


The ultimate warrior.
The nastiest and most popular monster from Doctor Who.
They first appeared on television in 1963 and their last appearance to date was Saturday.


----------



## mike taylor

Prairie Mom said:


> First, you don't know what a minion is. Now, you don't know what a Dalek is. Mike, it is with a heavy heart that I have decided you are far too "cool" for most of us on this forum


I mostly watch car shows and animal planet . When I do watch movies it has to do with bikers ,cars ,gangster ,or some kind of shooting movie .


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> I mostly watch car shows and animal planet . When I do watch movies it has to do with bikers ,cars ,gangster ,or some kind of shooting movie .



Replace cars with spaceships and you basically have star Wars!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Of course it counts! What do you spy???


Ok, then! 
I spy........... a magnifying glass!


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The ultimate warrior.
> The nastiest and most popular monster from Doctor Who.
> They first appeared on television in 1963 and their last appearance to date was Saturday.


the ultimate warrior? A lampshade on steroids? okay then


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, then!
> I spy........... a magnifying glass!


dang it I have one at home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I believe it is the enemy in Doctor Who. And you know what they say the measure of a man is the quality of his enemies.


it is one of the enemies in Doctor Who, indeed. 
And they are great.
And The Doctor is not a man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Star wars ? I've watched the first ten minutes of one and it sucked .


I dislike the Star Wars stuff.
No, it isn't.
how to avoid Star Wars
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35091724


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Replace cars with spaceships and you basically have star Wars!


And add a plot and you have Doctor Who!


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> I mostly watch car shows and animal planet . When I do watch movies it has to do with bikers ,cars ,gangster ,or some kind of shooting movie .


Next question...how many Kidrock albums do you own


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> it is one of the enemies in Doctor Who, indeed.
> And they are great.
> And The Doctor is not a man.


he's not a man?


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> the ultimate warrior? A lampshade on steroids? okay then


...a sci fi nerd can be heard sniffling across the internet. I think I need to go and hug a robot now...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> the ultimate warrior? A lampshade on steroids? okay then


It's just a shell, like a tank. 
Th




e monster lurks within.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A dislike the Star Wars stuff.
> No, it isn't.


So, I should start posting all my star wars stuff in the Cold Dark Room now!!! Good to know


----------



## Prairie Mom

hmmm...I found a microscope but no hand held magnifying glass. Guess we'll wait for David.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> So, I should start posting all my star wars stuff in the Cold Dark Room now!!! Good to know


Please do, i must get into it again.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please do, i must get into it again.



If you dilly dally, you're gonna have to cram in all the movies at the last minute


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> he's not a man?


No, he's a Time Lord from the planet Gallifrey, with two hearts, a respiratory bypass system, capable of cellular regeneration etc. 
His 'superpower' which I understand is popular in some circles, is the two hearts.
He cares more than others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you dilly dally, you're gonna have to cram in all the movies at the last minute


i thought we were watching them all together on Friday ! 
Twas your idea.


----------



## mike taylor

Prairie Mom said:


> Next question...how many Kidrock albums do you own


Not one I have a cell phone with music on it . I like old country and blues .


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Next question...how many Kidrock albums do you own



...uh ...the late 90's were a time of experimentation in music for everyone, right


----------



## mike taylor

jaizei said:


> ...uh ...the late 90's were a time of experimentation in music for everyone, right


There was some good music coming out . Most sucked !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> There was some good music coming out . Most sucked !


Spice Girls!!!
yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Or maybe not.


----------



## mike taylor

No ! Who are the spice girls ? They a UK band?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spice Girls!!!
> yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Or maybe not.



Compared to the rest of what y'all were putting out, I'd treasure the Spice Girls


----------



## mike taylor

The spice girls is a dude ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> No ! Who are the spice girls ? They a UK band?


They were, but I wouldn't worry, they've gone now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Compared to the rest of what y'all were putting out, I'd treasure the Spice Girls


Robbie Williams is great! 
Don't know the other one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> The spice girls is a dude ?


No!!!!! 





From left to right, Scary Spice, Baby Spice, Posh Spice (Victoria Beckham), Ginger Spice and Sporty Spice.


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye - a metal sculpture yard art.


----------



## Foursteels

This count? It's on my sidewalk next to yard.


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> Not one I have a cell phone with music on it . I like old country and blues .


very cool. I got to see BB king in concert. Good stuff.


----------



## mike taylor

Prairie Mom said:


> very cool. I got to see BB king in concert. Good stuff.


I would have love to see him in concert . I bet it was amazing !


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> very cool. I got to see BB king in concert. Good stuff.



Me too! 
I have a signed poster of his too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Me too!
> I have a signed poster of his too.


I always new you were cool!


----------



## mike taylor

I got my son a Les Paul guitar for Christmas . Does that make me cool ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> ...uh ...the late 90's were a time of experimentation in music for everyone, right


"Experimentation"...I don't know what you're talking about!?...I STILL wear my pants BACKWARDS.


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> I got my son a Les Paul guitar for Christmas . Does that make me cool ?


Great gift, BUT...
You've always been too cool for, Mike ...just something I'll have to learn to live with.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 158715
> 
> 
> This count? It's on my sidewalk next to yard.


What do you spy?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I got my son a Les Paul guitar for Christmas . Does that make me cool ?



Sure does! What year?


----------



## mike taylor

B.B.KIng ,Muddy Waters,and Jonny Lang are my favorites .


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a decorative beer stein (...not a beer mug).


----------



## Momof4

I spy anything RR related.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 158770
> 
> View attachment 158771
> 
> 
> I spy anything RR related.


Blood pressure ?
Ronald Reagan ?
Rest and Relaxation ?


----------



## Momof4

Railroad anything. Sorry.


----------



## mike taylor

I live right by railroad tracks ! I'm sick so I'm not driving down there .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> I live right by railroad tracks ! I'm sick so I'm not driving down there .


This game requires sacrifices


----------



## dmmj

I have many knick knacks and various bric-a-brac of almost everything, nothing railroad related


----------



## jaizei

More disturbing is that no one has Monopoly?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> More disturbing is that no one has Monopoly?


I do!!! 
But without the train stations.


----------



## dmmj

I have Star Wars monopoly no trains in space


----------



## Momof4

So no train stuff? I'm surprised no one has Lionel, train sign or just a train set. 
I'll wait a bit longer and then move on to another spy to keep things rolling!


----------



## mike taylor

I have one let me find it.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Momof4 said:


> So no train stuff? I'm surprised no one has Lionel, train sign or just a train set.
> I'll wait a bit longer and then move on to another spy to keep things rolling!


A Thomas the train at our local mini train park!


----------



## Team Gomberg

I spy with my just finished juicing eye one of your juices! NOT a store bought, sugar water, pretend juice. Real juice from your vitamix or juicer!! Yummmm!


----------



## mike taylor

You beat me ! I could find the train set any way .


----------



## JAYGEE

Almost 24 hrs new item? 

Last time I drank one of those home made juice concoctions, I puked every where.


----------



## dmmj

JAYGEE said:


> Almost 24 hrs new item?
> 
> Last time I drank one of those home made juice concoctions, I puked every where.


I think you did it wrong.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ok I spy with my healthy but no one has a juice eye, some "food" from Mc Donalds!


----------



## mike taylor

I can get this one at high noon !


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> I can get this one at high noon !


It's now high 3:38 pm.. Where is your McDonald's?


----------



## Team Gomberg

I'll even take a snap shot of the golden arches!


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> I can get this one at high noon !



Any Micky D's?


----------



## JAYGEE

BOOM


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy a grocery cart!


----------



## mike taylor

I forgot ! Crap !


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ooooooooooh how I miss Chick-fil-A!!


----------



## dmmj

Team Gomberg said:


> Ooooooooooh how I miss Chick-fil-A!!


ladies and gentlemen the winner of our random thought of the day


----------



## Team Gomberg

dmmj said:


> ladies and gentlemen the winner of our random thought of the day


Not random at all....don't you see the chick fil a sign next to the golden arches?? LOL


----------



## Team Gomberg

Bam!! See?

But seriously, they don't have one in Oregon....I miss it.


----------



## Team Gomberg

And just to keep the spy going.... grocery cart!



I spy with a star wars eye....proof that you have seen the new star wars movie!


----------



## mike taylor

I can't get this one . I no like star wars .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I can't get this one . I no like star wars .



ooo-o-o-o Me neither! How about Star Trek. Do you like that, or rather, them?


----------



## JAYGEE

No star wars here.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Fine... I spy with my let's make this really easy eye a pair of shoes.  LOL


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> ooo-o-o-o Me neither! How about Star Trek. Do you like that, or rather, them?


Nope didn't like that one either


----------



## leigti

I didn't like Star Trek either. I watch the first three Star Wars movies but haven't seen any sense then. These aren't shoes but maybe they're close enough.

just got them this morning. I spy a Christmas sweater. The uglier the better.


----------



## dmmj

Shoes? Shoes? Shoes?


----------



## Foursteels

My son had to wear this to a Christmas party so it must be Christmas related. 

I spy with my jagged eye a shark's tooth.


----------



## Momof4

Had to share.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Had to share.
> View attachment 159197
> 
> View attachment 159198


Where did you get that?


----------



## Momof4

My husbands friend. He ordered it on Tipsyelves. It is heavy and great quality!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Squalicorax pristodontus._
Crow shark, 60 to 70 million years old. 
I spy with my little eye..............
Nutcrackers.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a funny coffee mug.


----------



## Momof4

Or any novelty cup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
I spy a bath sponge.


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

Not sure why two showed of the Santa face holding my two bath sponges. The other pic I just want to show my giant nut cracker.
I spy a home made Christmas present


----------



## Foursteels

A painting my son made for me a couple Christmas's ago. 

I spy a recycle bin.


----------



## leigti

I spy an animal other then a tortoise in a Christmas outfit.


----------



## dmmj

would a recycle trash can do?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Non tortoise in a Christmas outfit..


leigti said:


> View attachment 159279
> I spy an animal other then a tortoise in a Christmas outfit.



Wearing a Santa hat at grandma's!




And wearing jingle bells around his collar while visiting a nursing home! He had to wait under the table while my group organized our event..





I spy your Christmas manger scene!


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy a CUPCAKE!!


----------



## dmmj

I like cupcakes. question do strippers named cupcake count?


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> I like cupcakes. question do strippers named cupcake count?


Yes, of course!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Team Gomberg said:


> Non tortoise in a Christmas outfit..
> 
> 
> Wearing a Santa hat at grandma's!
> 
> View attachment 159505
> 
> 
> And wearing jingle bells around his collar while visiting a nursing home! He had to wait under the table while my group organized our event..
> View attachment 159506
> 
> View attachment 159507
> 
> 
> I spy your Christmas manger scene!



I love the look on his face in the hat picture. Every time you write about this dog I get a warm, loving feeling. This has worked out so well for this older doggie (and your family too, of course).


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I like cupcakes. question do strippers named cupcake count?


Your looking for a reason now get going I want see cupcakes pict !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your looking for a reason now get going I want see cupcakes pict !


Seconded!


----------



## johnandjade

...credit card at the ready


----------



## Pokeymeg

LOL not sure I want to see a picture of a 'cupcake' now!


----------



## johnandjade

... of to say 'cupcake' 3 times in the mirror


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> ... of to say 'cupcake' 3 times in the mirror


Don't. Shake the mirror or anything else 3 times !


----------



## Momof4

Getting close to 24 hours with no cupcake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Getting close to 24 hours with no cupcake!


And David's not been on 'i Spy' either.
Maybe he and cupcake are busy.


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> Getting close to 24 hours with no cupcake!


Will you pick a new item for me?

Im busy with cup cakes sister Sugar...

Lol


----------



## Momof4

I spy sweet potatoes!


----------



## dmmj

Saved by the cupcake queen


----------



## JAYGEE

A nice and warm 82 degrees.


Merry Christmas from Houston !


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 159683




We took your weather in Ca! It's only 59 and drizzling.


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> We took your weather in Ca! It's only 59 and drizzling.


Give it back! Lol.

It doesn't even feel loke Christmas. Bah Humbug!


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Give it back! Lol.
> 
> It doesn't even feel loke Christmas. Bah Humbug!



Sorry, we are enjoying this cooler weather! We always get in the 80's and wear shorts & flips. 
Now I get to wear boots and jeans!


----------



## dmmj

new spy?


----------



## Foursteels

I have sweet potatos at home...but I'm at work


----------



## mike taylor

At work ! That sucks !


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> At work ! That sucks !


I think you just hate work in general


----------



## mike taylor

I think you are sooooo right on the money.


----------



## JAYGEE

Im off til Tuesday.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm off til Monday but I get a four day weekend next weekend to . Hells yeah !


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> I'm off til Monday but I get a four day weekend next weekend to . Hells yeah !


I get a 3 day week and a 3 day weekend! 

I love this time of year!


----------



## dmmj

JAYGEE said:


> I get a 3 day week and a 3 day weekend!
> 
> I love this time of year!


I'm no mathematician but
I believe you're missing a day there is 7 in a week.


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> I believe you're missing a day there is 7 in a week.


Lol. Im taking Monday off so I only have to work Tuesday - Thursday and get Friday - Sunday off.


----------



## Momof4

Foursteels said:


> I have sweet potatos at home...but I'm at work




I spy a bottle of champagne!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I spy a bottle of champagne!




i got this



i spy beer  cheers everyone


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i got this
> View attachment 159771
> 
> 
> i spy beer  cheers everyone


You took a pict and didn't put a BUD in it ? Shame shame ;-)


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You took a pict and didn't put a BUD in it ? Shame shame ;-)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159776


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I spy your happy Christmas moments


----------



## mike taylor

I just shot a planter with a 12g . Doe's that count as a happy Christmas moments ? It made me fill good .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> I just shot a planter with a 12g . Doe's that count as a happy Christmas moments ? It made me fill good .


It's all about Christmas and happiness so if your happy we still want a pict !


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 159777



Is that frost or dust


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Is that frost or dust


That's dust it's from 2000 that's 15 years with out me drinking it !!!! That's good for me .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I spy your happy Christmas moments


What no one is having happy times for Christmas ? I thought this would be simple .


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What no one is having happy times for Christmas ? I thought this would be simple .




My kids playing Monopoly?
Does it count?


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 159787


Depends if they're happy or fighting!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Depends if they're happy or fighting!!!!



Good point!! They were bickering!!


----------



## Momof4

Ok, this is happier! My boys marinating the standing rib roast for tomorrow! This is a very rare occasion!!




I spy a plate of cookies!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Thank you that's what makes Christmas Great Happy Kids ! From a grandpa's point of view! Thank you again .


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a skateboard


----------



## dmmj

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 159818
> 
> 
> I spy a skateboard


you should have said someone riding a hoverboard that would have been neat.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> you should have said someone riding a hoverboard that would have been neat.




Save that one for tomorrow David


----------



## johnandjade

happy Christmas all! hope you all have a nice time and get some nice goodies and family time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> happy Christmas all! hope you all have a nice time and get some nice goodies and family time


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 159868








have a 'buddy' great time gramps


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I mostly watch car shows and animal planet . When I do watch movies it has to do with bikers ,cars ,gangster ,or some kind of shooting movie .




Me too!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Not one I have a cell phone with music on it . I like old country and blues .




Stevie Ray Vaughn, what a musical loss.
My very favorite, guitarist Duane Allman, he kicks Eric Clapton's a**. Well, until he died I guess.
Allman Bros are my favorite, next to Stevie, Arrowsmith, Leon Russell and Willie, Merle, Alan Jackson....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> More disturbing is that no one has Monopoly?



I do, but it's a NASCAR/Dale Earnhardt one, has race cars, not railroads....


----------



## mike taylor

I agree Maggie . We have some good taste in music and movies .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> ooo-o-o-o Me neither! How about Star Trek. Do you like that, or rather, them?




me neither!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> me neither!



Pulp Fiction is my favorite, or anything Quentin Tarantino.....I LOVE gratuitous blood and violence. 
Well, I got pix of my sexy knee boots too late, so these boots were made for 'strutting', I'm gone...'nite all...


----------



## Momof4

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 159818
> 
> 
> I spy a skateboard



I guess there's no skateboards! I have some but can't find them!


----------



## mike taylor

Nope I haven't had a skateboard since 1995.


----------



## dmmj

never had one myself. I was a Honda kick and go type of kid


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'll say this and try bed again.
We didn't have skateboards in the early/middle 50's in San Francisco, but we had hills. So we would take our metal skates, open one to the right size, put a book on it and sit on it. Down the hill. Always fell off, always got hurt.
But we had Flexies.....Flexible Flyers, try that down a steep hill in SF with all the cars. Holy Batman!!!


----------



## Momof4

I found one!!



I spy snow on the ground!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I found one!!
> View attachment 160102
> 
> 
> I spy snow on the ground!!


Ha de ha ha !!!!


----------



## mike taylor

No snow in Houston its 80° here.


----------



## Yvonne G

No snow here...just frost.


----------



## JAYGEE

Texas Weather.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

We, of course, have rain and 35 degrees.


----------



## mike taylor

Texas !


----------



## dmmj

no snow in sunny California


----------



## leigti

this is why my tortoises are inside. Although I had to hurry before it melted, should've looked at this thread a few hours ago. I spy a flip phone.


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> No snow in Houston its 80° here.



You're telling me there's not 12 Inches of Snow somewhere in your CD collection?


----------



## dmmj

does vanilla ice count?  Ice Ice Baby


----------



## Foursteels

I've got about 10 of them. I spy a decorative outdoor bird house.


----------



## mike taylor

It's in the tree ! I spy a old Harley.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, darn it! A day late and a dollar short!!

Let's see if I can get my Harley up before anyone else...


----------



## Yvonne G

It's only about 35 years old, but that's "old", right?





I spy with my little eye, an incense burner.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just realized my Harley probably doesn't count, as it's a picture of a picture. I'd really love to see it if anyone has an old harley.


----------



## dmmj

I'm out (drops mic)


----------



## dmmj

wait a minute maybe I'm back in does said Harley  need to be real?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I just realized my Harley probably doesn't count, as it's a picture of a picture. I'd really love to see it if anyone has an old harley.




It counts!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it counts .


----------



## Momof4

I spy a orange tree!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a small tree, but has a really nice crop of oranges this year. And very tasty!!

I spy with my little eye - new Christmas slippers (Christmas motif not required)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I have all that stuff too, but to run and take the picture, then download it, then send it to the Cloud, then fight to get the pix back from the said Cloud, and you guys have moved on three subjects, by the time I get one picture.
I'm taking my ball and going home, oh, I am home. well, hell. (pout)


----------



## mike taylor

You got to be ready at all times Maggie . haha


----------



## 4jean

Just got these for Xmas!



I spy Christmas cookies


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a Christmas candle.


----------



## Momof4

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 160183
> 
> 
> I spy a Christmas candle.




Shoot, just threw mine away a few days ago!!


----------



## Pokeymeg

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 160183
> 
> 
> I spy a Christmas candle.



A Christmas tree candles seems pretty Christmas-y!

I spy a beach towel


----------



## Foursteels

It's old, but it's s beach towel now for the dogs. I spy a charm bracelet.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Shoot, just threw mine away a few days ago!!


Christmas candle, wait, wait, I actually have one.....I''m running....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Crud


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Christmas candle, wait, wait, I actually have one.....I''m running....




We're spying a charm bracelet now! Do you have one?


----------



## Yvonne G

I hope I don't hurt anyone's feeling by saying this, but I'm not a big fan of the Pandora bracelets. In my day (yes, way, way back in the days of the covered wagon) charm bracelets were a delicate, silver or gold chain with little actual figures for charms that you attached to the chain with a tiny loop of metal. The charms hung loosely. They were feminine and interesting. To me the Pandora bracelets and charms are clunky and ugly. I had a charm bracelet with souvenir charms from places our family had visited or spent vacations. It was really quite pretty (and interesting)

(Do I win with my recollection/remembrance?)

Yeah, right - you guys are no fun!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I hope I don't hurt anyone's feeling by saying this, but I'm not a big fan of the Pandora bracelets. In my day (yes, way, way back in the days of the covered wagon) charm bracelets were a delicate, silver or gold chain with little actual figures for charms that you attached to the chain with a tiny loop of metal. The charms hung loosely. They were feminine and interesting. To me the Pandora bracelets and charms are clunky and ugly. I had a charm bracelet with souvenir charms from places our family had visited or spent vacations. It was really quite pretty (and interesting)
> 
> (Do I win with my recollection/remembrance?)
> 
> Yeah, right - you guys are no fun!


 I am highly offended I don't know why but I just am. I'm out (drops mic)


----------



## Foursteels

dmmj said:


> I am highly offended I don't know why but I just am. I'm out (drops mic)



If I spy again, I'll pick something you "might" have....that's not nerdy either...lol


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I am highly offended I don't know why but I just am. I'm out (drops mic)



You keep dropping your mic like that and it's not going to last much longer. They're not made out of steel, ya know. And yes, I do not like your Pandora bracelet!!! So there!


----------



## Pokeymeg

Yvonne G said:


> I hope I don't hurt anyone's feeling by saying this, but I'm not a big fan of the Pandora bracelets. In my day (yes, way, way back in the days of the covered wagon) charm bracelets were a delicate, silver or gold chain with little actual figures for charms that you attached to the chain with a tiny loop of metal. The charms hung loosely. They were feminine and interesting. To me the Pandora bracelets and charms are clunky and ugly. I had a charm bracelet with souvenir charms from places our family had visited or spent vacations. It was really quite pretty (and interesting)
> 
> (Do I win with my recollection/remembrance?)
> 
> Yeah, right - you guys are no fun!



Early in my relationship with my husband, he wanted to buy me a Pandora bracelet (either for my birthday or Xmas, I forget...They blur together lol) and as usual procrastinated and didn't have time to buy it. I was so happy he procrastinated!!  I think the commercials for them are silly... As if anyone actually wears a Pandora bracelet to high-profile parties...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> We're spying a charm bracelet now! Do you have one?



No, I don't wear jewelry..... As competitive as I am, I don't think my Chromebook is up to the task....Guess I'll just stalk


----------



## Foursteels

There are other charm bracelets besides Pandora...for example Tiffany Jewelers and Troll Beads.


----------



## dmmj

Foursteels said:


> There are other charm bracelets besides Pandora...for example Tiffany Jewelers and Troll Beads.


looks like we're going into rich person Ispy again.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> looks like we're going into rich person Ispy again.




Come on, Wal Mart has charm bracelets.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

I have one. But it's in my room and the baby's asleep :'(


----------



## Momof4

Tippiethetortoise said:


> I have one. But it's in my room and the baby's asleep :'(



Any pics of you wearing it?


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Momof4 said:


> Any pics of you wearing it?


None that show it well enough to tell what it is :/


----------



## bouaboua

I don't have one. My wife don't have one........We will wait for next item......Hurry up! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> I don't have one. My wife don't have one........We will wait for next item......Hurry up! ! ! ! ! !



Buy her one and then post it


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> Buy her one and then post it


I think my wife would like your idea.

I wish I'm 1/2 as smart as you.


----------



## teresaf

Tippiethetortoise said:


> I have one. But it's in my room and the baby's asleep :'(



Come on! Take one for the team!


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

teresaf said:


> Come on! Take one for the team!


Bahahaha!! Not worth it lol


----------



## JAYGEE

I text my wife to see if she is wearing the one I bought her last year if she is I'll post a pic.


----------



## JAYGEE

Got ti throw in ny daughter just cause...


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Got ti throw in ny daughter just cause...




Winner, winner chicken dinner!
What do you spy?


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy Chicken!!! Fried or baked or raw!


----------



## dmmj

I got tbis


----------



## wellington

JAYGEE said:


> Got ti throw in ny daughter just cause...


What a cutie.


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> I got tbis


You forgot to spy something


----------



## dmmj

I spy a thick juicy steak.mmmmmmmm


----------



## JAYGEE

wellington said:


> What a cutie.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I spy a thick juicy steak.mmmmmmmm




Back to the rich I spy again, David?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Back to the rich I spy again, David?


not really walmart sells steak. at least I didn't say lobster and caviar


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> not really walmart sells steak. at least I didn't say lobster and caviar


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 160366


What do you spy?
Also, why is it on the white carpet lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor Maggie. She was trying to show Glenda the Good Witch as her new avatar so that the two of us witchy sisters could have our pictures on each post we make, but she's computer illiterate. She's using some sort of notebook instead of a computer and she really hasn't figured out the cloud and pictures. So just pretend that Glenda is the avatar and the ugly stone picture is not there in the avatar until I can get her some help.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Maggie. She was trying to show Glenda the Good Witch as her new avatar so that the two of us witchy sisters could have our pictures on each post we make, but she's computer illiterate. She's using some sort of notebook instead of a computer and she really hasn't figured out the cloud and pictures. So just pretend that Glenda is the avatar and the ugly stone picture is not there in the avatar until I can get her some help.




Tell her that it's her turn to spy! She'll be thrilled!


----------



## wellington

JAYGEE said:


> Thank you sir!


Hahaha, that's mam to you, well really everyone. I know, my forum name throws everyone off. One of these days I will change it


----------



## JAYGEE

wellington said:


> Hahaha, that's mam to you, well really everyone. I know, my forum name throws everyone off. One of these days I will change it


Sorry!

Thank you mam!


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Thank you mam!



Wellington is aka Barb!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK. I was trying to match my sister's Wicked Witch of the West (Euphalba) with Glinda the good witch of the North. nd I think I did it,.....those are 2 top sirloin steaks. And I spy with my little eye, the flyi


Tippiethetortoise said:


> What do you spy?
> Also, why is it on the white carpet lol


I finally got those damn steaks, didn't I spy for flying monkeys? cuz I got stuck with white carpet.(shrugging)


----------



## Yvonne G

So we're looking for a fly? Sorry, too cold here for flies. This is up to someone in a warmer climate. David: Did you throw down your mic again?


----------



## dmmj

I'm out (gently places microphone on floor)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> Next question...how many Kidrock albums do you own


2


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> 2


Flying Monkeys fromThe Wizard of Oz.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Sorry I screwed the game up....But I thought Flying Monkeys would be a good one.....guess I'll go do something unconstructive....


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry I screwed the game up....But I thought Flying Monkeys would be a good one.....guess I'll go do something unconstructive....



Maggie: What you 'spy' has to be something you actually see, not something from the 'net. So if anyone has a flying monkey statue or stuffed animal etc. it would be fair game, but pulling a picture off the 'net isn't kosher.

But give it a few more hours and see if anyone comes up with something. Later this evening, if no responses, you can spy something else.


----------



## JAYGEE

Someone throw a stuffed monkey in the air and get a picture of it!


----------



## leigti

JAYGEE said:


> Someone throw a stuffed monkey in the air and get a picture of it!


I could do that, but right now I'm at work. Maybe if no one's found one by them I'll try it.


----------



## dmmj

JAYGEE said:


> Someone throw a stuffed monkey in the air and get a picture of it!


could I throw a real monkey in the air?


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> could I throw a real monkey in the air?


Yes! and you will receive bonus points!


----------



## Momof4

New spy , new spy!!!


----------



## leigti

Here's my flying monkey. He is over 40 years old so give them a break, he can only fly so high now.



I spy and elliptical exercise machine.


----------



## leigti

But that is a 10 foot ceiling.


----------



## Yvonne G

'Exercise'???? You must be kidding!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm with Yvonne 
*groan*
I get plenty of exercise at work


----------



## dmmj

elliptical machine? Looks like were playing rich persons I Spy again. what next? caviar vault full of gold?


----------



## leigti

Yvonne G said:


> 'Exercise'???? You must be kidding!


You can use it like a coat rack like everybody else does.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I want an elliptical machine. I currently have a treadmill that actually IS covered with clothes right now. -My vacation doesn't end until Monday


----------



## yillt

Is this right?


----------



## dmmj

I think that works


----------



## yillt

Ok. I spy an old fashioned type writer


----------



## JAYGEE

Prairie Mom said:


> I want an elliptical machine. I currently have a treadmill that actually IS covered with clothes right now. -My vacation doesn't end until Monday


Our ellipticals job was the same to hold clothes. Now it is sitting outside under our car port waiting for someone to come get it.


----------



## mike taylor

You should join roller derby . Fun and exercise all in one . You don't have to play . Just got to a practice and do drills and what not . If you have fun when you exercise you will keep doing it .


----------



## dmmj

I avoid pain


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> You should join roller derby . Fun and exercise all in one . You don't have to play . Just got to a practice and do drills and what not . If you have fun when you exercise you will keep doing it .



I used to skate in my younger days. But I was into dance, not racing.


----------



## Momof4

Are we still looking for a typewriter? 
I posted mine before but will dig it out.

I found it! I didn't open though. It was in my sons closet and he's sleeping. He uses it every year to type up his Santa list.


----------



## Momof4

I spy your shower curtain!


----------



## Yvonne G

This "curtains" off the water from splashing out into the bathroom. So it's a "curtain," right?

If you agree, I spy with my little eye, a computer printer.


----------



## dmmj

no shower curtains in my house


----------



## Momof4

I spy your hands!!
David, you do have hands, right??


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 160953
> 
> 
> I spy your hands!!
> David, you do have hands, right??


no sadly I am sans hands a horrible horrible Easy Bake Oven accident


----------



## mike taylor

The game is waiting on Dave to post pictures of his hands !


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> The game is waiting on Dave to post pictures of his hands !


Would my helper monkey suffice?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 160953
> 
> 
> I spy your hands!!
> David, you do have hands, right??



He probably lost them because he forgot to let go of the mic when he threw it down!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> no sadly I am sans hands a horrible horrible Easy Bake Oven accident




I tried to help you out! Do you not post pics?


----------



## Yvonne G

And we all have been sitting back, giving him a chance to get with the program. But we can't wait much longer, David. 

***Yvonne, Jacqui, Maggie and Kathy all stomp their feet and pound on their computer desks, chanting, "David's hands! David's hands!"***


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> 'Exercise'???? You must be kidding!




All right you guys. I apologize. I could maybe take a picture of my wizard DVD with the Monkey's on the cover. But I'm just no good at this game. You guys take over....I'll go eat and check in later....


----------



## dmmj

Here, it's harder than you might think


----------



## Maggie Cummings

DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> All right you guys. I apologize. I could maybe take a picture of my wizard DVD with the Monkey's on the cover. But I'm just no good at this game. You guys take over....I'll go eat and check in later....



Once again, Maggie, you're a day late and a dollar short. Tina has already shown us her 'flying monkey'.


----------



## Yvonne G

What do you spy, oh awesome one?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!! DAVID'S HANDS!!!



That did it, Maggie! Now we need to get David one of those selfie wands so he can get his phone further away from the subject.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> That did it, Maggie! Now we need to get David one of those selfie wands so he can get his phone further away from the subject.


I refuse to use a selfie stick


----------



## dmmj

no more hard I Spy ok? how about a family portrait hanging on the wall


----------



## Yvonne G

Left to right - Cyrus, Cody, Cyrus, Yvonne, George

I spy with my little eye, a refrigerator full of veggies.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 160986
> 
> 
> Left to right - Cyrus, Cody, Cyrus, Yvonne, George
> 
> I spy with my little eye, a refrigerator full of veggies.


define full please?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> define full please?




Also, keep in mind that pizza counts as a vegetable.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Also, keep in mind that pizza counts as a vegetable.


so does vodka, it's made from potatoes


----------



## Maggie Cummings




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Did I do it? Tort greens in both drawers, box turtle cantaloupe, banana, zucchini, oh you can't see the blackberries or the blue berries also turtle food. The chocolate pudding is mine, as is the water, now that I am forbidden Mt Dew.


----------



## mike taylor

What do you eat Maggie ? There's nothing in there . I couldn't live with you have no orange juice .


----------



## Yvonne G

What do you spy, Maggie?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> What do you eat Maggie ? There's nothing in there . I couldn't live with you have no orange juice .




I would starve!!! 
Maybe that would be a good thing


----------



## Momof4

@maggie3fan 
What do you spy ?


----------



## dmmj

do you see what I see?


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn it, @maggie3fan ...you're holding up the game. Now what do you spy?


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> do you see what I see?



A star, a star, dancing in the night
With a tail as big as a kite


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> A star, a star, dancing in the night
> With a tail as big as a kite


I was going to say lots of dialysis machines but that works


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> A star, a star, dancing in the night
> With a tail as big as a kite



I'd've gone with "truth is an offence" myself


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan
@maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan @maggie3fan

Come on, Little Sister. You're holding up the game. What do you spy?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

With my little eye I spy a big blooming flower. (no restrictions)
I'm sorry, I forgot I actually got one....




dmmj....yellow socks???


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, darn it. I picked up my camera and waltzed to the front door. I have a really nice rose bush out next to the pond. It has the biggest, prettiest blooms one ever saw. Not sure, but I think it's "Peace." Even now, when roses are semi-dormant here in my area, it has big, beautiful buds on it. So I opened the door to step out, no longer waltzing, but thinking 'tango,' and shoot! It's raining. So, someone else will have to get this spy.


----------



## Momof4

I spy with my tired eye your odometer on you vehicle!


----------



## Momof4

Not sure why that quoted when I edited it. Sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

This means another trip outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye, your front porch swing. (we didn't already do that one, did we?)


----------



## Pokeymeg

It's way too cold to go outside... I'll wait for something I can take a picture of inside! Lol


----------



## JAYGEE

I didn't want to go outside so I made a swing inside.







Lol.


----------



## bouaboua

JAYGEE said:


> I didn't want to go outside so I made a swing inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.


WOW!!

This is your front porch???? That is BIG~~~


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, darn it. I picked up my camera and waltzed to the front door. I have a really nice rose bush out next to the pond. It has the biggest, prettiest blooms one ever saw. Not sure, but I think it's "Peace." Even now, when roses are semi-dormant here in my area, it has big, beautiful buds on it. So I opened the door to step out, no longer waltzing, but thinking 'tango,' and shoot! It's raining. So, someone else will have to get this spy.


You're not made of sugar, you won't melt. If Oregonians acted like that no one would go to work and nothing would get done. Put on a damn jacket.


----------



## JAYGEE

bouaboua said:


> WOW!!
> 
> This is your front porch???? That is BIG~~~


Here is my balcony!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 161136
> 
> 
> I spy with my tired eye your odometer on you vehicle!




Asiatic Lilies.....what's that green plant on the left. Spathiphyllum?


----------



## bouaboua

JAYGEE said:


> Here is my balcony!


Care to share the "kitchen" photo??


----------



## JAYGEE

bouaboua said:


> Care to share the "kitchen" photo??


Our "kitchen" lol


----------



## JAYGEE

Anyone know how to crack a safe?? Its been here many years and no one knows the combination.


----------



## Yvonne G

What do you spy, JAYGEE? (You get extra points for inventiveness but I was kinda' hoping @Jacqui would show us her porch swing)


----------



## bouaboua

JAYGEE said:


> Our "kitchen" lol


Have to admit......."Kitchen" are not that impressive, compare with other part of your "house"!


----------



## JAYGEE

bouaboua said:


> Have to admit......."Kitchen" are not that impressive, compare with other part of your "house"!


The kitchen sucks but its all we have lol


----------



## bouaboua

JAYGEE said:


> Anyone know how to crack a safe?? Its been here many years and no one knows the combination.


@dmmj ??

I know you are good with this.


----------



## Yvonne G

Take it to a place that sells them.


----------



## JAYGEE

Its bolted down into the concrete. We had our floors re done but couldn't get under the safe.

I could remove it by force but then they would know I opened it. Im hoping there is gold bars and mucho dinero! Lol


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> What do you spy, JAYGEE? (You get extra points for inventiveness but I was kinda' hoping @Jacqui would show us her porch swing)


We can wait! 

If no one shows a legit swing outside then we can use mine.


----------



## dmmj

there are a couple of ways you can open up a safe. the classic way with a stethoscope listening for the tumblers to fall in. you can drill out the bolts and take it off the door


----------



## bouaboua

You see......You see..........


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> there are a couple of ways you can open up a safe. the classic way with a stethoscope listening for the tumblers to fall in. you can drill out the bolts and take it off the door


I can get a stethoscope.


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> there are a couple of ways you can open up a safe. the classic way with a stethoscope listening for the tumblers to fall in. you can drill out the bolts and take it off the door


How many numbers should there be? 3?


----------



## JAYGEE

Sentry Professional Quality 6250


----------



## dmmj

JAYGEE said:


> How many numbers should there be? 3?


3


----------



## JAYGEE

Im gonna try lol


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Asiatic Lilies.....what's that green plant on the left. Spathiphyllum?



Just plain old pothos.


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Im gonna try lol



Good luck!! Right down all the combos you try


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> We can wait!
> 
> If no one shows a legit swing outside then we can use mine.




No porch swings around
What do you spy? 
Any luck with the safe?


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy a package of 

Orange Kool-Aide!

no luck on the safe yet, but I'm still trying!


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> I spy a package of
> 
> Orange Kool-Aide!
> 
> no luck on the safe yet, but I'm still trying!



Darn! Yesterday I had orange jello, but sorry, no Kool-aid.


----------



## Foursteels

JAYGEE said:


> Anyone know how to crack a safe?? Its been here many years and no one knows the combination.



I would just call a local lock smith...they really aren't too expensive.


----------



## JAYGEE

New Spy!

Something ORANGE!


----------



## Yvonne G

...and believe, you, me...it wasn't easy finding an orange carpet. When I moved here and re-did the living room, I wanted an orange carpet, but it so '60's and no one sold them anymore. But I finally found it, and I love it!!

I spy with my old fashioned eye, an indian basket.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 161345
> 
> 
> ...and believe, you, me...it wasn't easy finding an orange carpet. When I moved here and re-did the living room, I wanted an orange carpet, but it so '60's and no one sold them anymore. But I finally found it, and I love it!!
> 
> I spy with my old fashioned eye, an indian basket.


don't you mean a Native American basket?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, but actually, any woven basket will suffice.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but actually, any woven basket will suffice.



a brown woven basket....and cute sleeping dog in the photo for a bonus lol



I spy something pink. Hot pink!


----------



## leigti

Here you go. Your dog looks so much like mine in the indoor photos, it's only in the sunshine that she looks brown..


This is her in her new crate on her new orthopedic doggy bed, eating a dog cookie  those orthopedic beds are ridiculously expensive, but now she has one in the living room and one in the bedroom. 
I spy a leather backpack


----------



## leigti

Here she is sporting her traction tires  it's about the only way she can actually walk on tile linoleum sidewalk etc.


----------



## dmmj

Team Gomberg said:


> a brown woven basket....and cute sleeping dog in the photo for a bonus lol
> View attachment 161482
> 
> 
> I spy something pink. Hot pink!


cute is a subjective term just saying


----------



## Team Gomberg

leigti said:


> View attachment 161483
> 
> Here you go. Your dog looks so much like mine in the indoor photos, it's only in the sunshine that she looks brown..
> View attachment 161484
> 
> This is her in her new crate on her new orthopedic doggy bed, eating a dog cookie  those orthopedic beds are ridiculously expensive, but now she has one in the living room and one in the bedroom.
> I spy a leather backpack




Sorry no leather backpack.. But Muttley has a brown tint to him when in the sun also!


----------



## Momof4

Does this count? It's not a full size.


----------



## Yvonne G

Far as I'm concerned, it counts.


----------



## Momof4

Ok, then I spy a tub of butter.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Finally!


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Wait.... Does margarine count?


----------



## dmmj

Tippiethetortoise said:


> View attachment 161557
> Finally!


what a crock


----------



## jaizei

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Wait.... Does margarine count?



Do you think it should?


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

jaizei said:


> Do you think it should?


In Texas it does


----------



## jaizei

Tippiethetortoise said:


> In Texas it does



Then what do you do spy?


----------



## dmmj

I believe the I spy with a tub of butter not a tub of fat resembling butter. but then what do I know


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I believe the I spy with a tub of butter not a tub of fat resembling butter. but then what do I know



Who are you to argue with delicious?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Who are you to argue with delicious?


delicious? Now I'm startiing 2 doubt your sanity


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

jaizei said:


> Then what do you do spy?


I spy with my not-so-buttery eye, a cake!


----------



## dmmj

whole or sliced?


----------



## leigti

Team Gomberg said:


> Sorry no leather backpack.. But Muttley has a brown tint to him when in the sun also!


I think they're related somehow. Aspen is half lab and half springer spaniel. Today is the first time we've seen son here in weeks. I forgot that Aspen also looks brown in the suns shine sometimes


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

dmmj said:


> whole or sliced?


Either


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> whole or sliced?




Do you have a cake David? 
If not, I'll post mine.


----------



## Momof4

I spy your outdoor tortoise enclosure. 
I know it's dark so hopefully you have a photo.


----------



## leigti

This is the only picture I have, I can't believe how old it is. My yard doesn't look anything like that now 


I spy a not flat screen TV.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

leigti said:


> This is the only picture I have, I can't believe how old it is. My yard doesn't look anything like that now
> View attachment 161565
> 
> I spy a not flat screen TV.


Playing poor people ispy for once?


----------



## Team Gomberg

leigti said:


> I spy a not flat screen TV.




This is my friends- not flat TV, isn't it cute? Hehehe
We spent Christmas eve at their house



I spy with my Oregon eye, a pet in the snow


----------



## leigti

That TV is adorable. I'm having trouble thinking of new ideas of what to spy. I spy foreign, as in not USA, coins.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a ..............dagger!


----------



## JAYGEE

We need to start a coin trade thread!! Where we can all trade coins from our countries!!

I like collecting coins!


----------



## Yvonne G

No daggers here. This is a peaceful abode.


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> We need to start a coin trade thread!! Where we can all trade coins from our countries!!
> 
> I like collecting coins!



I do to, but I only collect U.S. coins.


----------



## dmmj

all my daggers are otherwise occupied at the moment


----------



## yillt

I'm afraid I have no daggers. Only kitchen knives but they're for chopping so...


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> I do to, but I only collect U.S. coins.


I only have US, Canada and Mexico.

I also collect silver 1 oz. Coins.


----------



## Yvonne G

Years ago, when my daughter was about 16 years old, she had a job in a sandwich shop. She brought home silver coins all the time. We never see silver coins in our change these days.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Years ago, when my daughter was about 16 years old, she had a job in a sandwich shop. She brought home silver coins all the time. We never see silver coins in our change these days.


that's because people who shall remain nameless are hoarding silver


----------



## mike taylor

I like to take silver dimes . I find them from time to time . They're in my safe that only the wife knows the combo to .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

leigti said:


> View attachment 161589
> 
> That TV is adorable. I'm having trouble thinking of new ideas of what to spy. I spy foreign, as in not USA, coins.


Thats Washington, not oregon...The Willamette Valley has no snow...


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> No daggers here. This is a peaceful abode.


Not here! 

I can't even know who gave this to me many years ago, it was a gift that I know.





I spy a cell phone charger. 

Sorry, @Yvonne G !


----------



## DutchieAmanda

Yes, I got one! 

I spy a water turtle!


----------



## bouaboua

Our only turtle. 13 years old now.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy some one watching NFL football in a stadium.


----------



## dmmj

looks like we are getting into rich person's I spy game


----------



## bouaboua

What happened to your winning ticket of the "Powerball"?


----------



## leigti

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Playing poor people ispy for once?


That's the only type I can play.


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> I spy some one watching NFL football in a stadium.


I haven't seen an NFL football game in the stadium for about 28 years. Damn, I feel old now :-(


----------



## dmmj

I bought it at the store today I'm just waiting to make it official. but I'm still not going to be spending like crazy just need my rocket car & my solid gold house and I'll be fine


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> I haven't seen an NFL football game in the stadium for about 28 years. Damn, I feel old now :-(


I have never been in one ever. 

The closest I get, is in the traffic, the football stadium let people out when game is over.


----------



## dmmj

I as well have never been to a football game besides high school


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> I have never been in one ever.
> 
> The closest I get, is in the traffic, the football stadium let people out when game is over.


A friend of mine had lifetime season tickets to the Broncos. It's because his dad helped build the 1st mile high Stadium. They were row six, the Broncos sideline, the 45 yard line. Even I could see the game from there  A little anyway. I could hear it. Can high-five all the players. It was great. he actually sold them, we were al so . He was our source!


----------



## bouaboua

Not even in high school one for me. 

If no one can come up with the photo of s/he in the stadium for a football game. I will then change into "watching football game on TV, and on a sofa".


----------



## mike taylor

My friends are at the game ! Does this count ?


----------



## mike taylor

If so I spy a iguana !


----------



## dmmj

does it have to be a real iguana? Because I've got a statue of 1 here somewhere


----------



## mike taylor

Iguana is iguana


----------



## bouaboua

Iguana, Iguana, Iguana.......


----------



## Momof4

Iguana?


----------



## mike taylor

You need a picture of a iguana real or fake .


----------



## Team Gomberg

bouaboua said:


> Iguana, Iguana, Iguana.......


My old guy... 




I spy with my just used one eye,a pizza stone


----------



## dmmj

pizza stone?


----------



## Team Gomberg

You cook pizza on it, in a pizza oven...


----------



## dmmj

you can't cook pizza in a pan?


----------



## DutchieAmanda

dmmj said:


> you can't cook pizza in a pan?


Hahaha, hope no Italians are around on this forum!


----------



## johnandjade

DutchieAmanda said:


> Hahaha, hope no Italians are around on this forum!


----------



## bouaboua

Let me try!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

bouaboua said:


> Let me try!!!
> 
> View attachment 161850


That's pretty good


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Let me try!!!
> 
> View attachment 161850


do or do not there is no try


----------



## dmmj

actually I believe that gesture is offensive to Italian people


----------



## mike taylor

I have some rocks in my yard ,but I would cook anything on them . So no fancy cooking rocks here .


----------



## dmmj

cooking on rocks or stones? What are we cave men and women?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> cooking on rocks or stones? What are we cave men and women?



That's what rich people do. Like fondue, need I say more?


----------



## dmmj

fondue is just melted cheese not very fancy


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> do or do not there is no try


di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> fondue is just melted cheese not very fancy


----------



## AZtortMom

Me either Steven *shrugs*


----------



## bouaboua

Sure looks fancy to me~~with your version.


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> di cosa stai parlando?



He says either you make the gesture or you don't. There is no "try" about it. (You said, "let me try", then you made the gesture)


----------



## mike taylor

Fancy to me too . I like going to my friends house to eat with them . The best part is they cook . ha-ha My friends would never come over to stand around a hot pot of cooking oil to cook little chunks of meat .


----------



## Team Gomberg

Fine, fine.... Lol

I spy with my apparently no-one on TFO actually cooks eye, a "kills all the nutrients in your wanna be and heavily processed food" microwave


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks something I have !


----------



## mike taylor

I spy a evil cat .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Trust me…EVIL !


----------



## mike taylor

What do you spy Ken ?


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 161861
> 
> Trust me…EVIL !


it certainly looks like it's planning something evil


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 161861
> 
> Trust me…EVIL !


Nice kitty


----------



## mike taylor

@Cowboy_Ken we are waiting !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just wanted the guessing part. I'm not sure I'm even qualified for the spying part in that I'm not sure I fully understand the rules. 
Could those interested in the undertaking please send me a pitch, hopefully I'll remember you and default in that direction ?


----------



## Yvonne G

You have to 'spy' something that you can actually see with your own eyes - not a picture off the 'net, but something in real time.


----------



## JAYGEE

Like you can spy a cowboy hat, belt, boots, what ever you want really.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Anything tangible, pretty much


----------



## mike taylor

Good golly pick something !


----------



## mike taylor

@Cowboy_Ken !


----------



## AZtortMom

*whistling*


----------



## bouaboua

Wake up!!!!

Is this help????




Spy something Ken!


----------



## dmmj

@Cowboy_Ken. you're holding up the game


----------



## wellington

He can't get to his computer, he slipped and fell on all his drooling over the pile of bacon.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Let's just pretend he spied bacon and keep going LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Team Gomberg said:


> Let's just pretend he spied bacon and keep going LOL


I spy grandpa 144(?) drinking a Coors original


----------



## AZtortMom

That's a good one


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> That's a good one



Maybe so, but now Grandpa is a sure winner. Cheat! Cheat!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe so, but now Grandpa is a sure winner. Cheat! Cheat!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe so, but now Grandpa is a sure winner. Cheat! Cheat!


I can only hope Grandpa 144 likes Coors original................


----------



## dmmj

it's not really cheating just a very very very very very narrow group of people who can win


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Does MY grandpa drinking Coors count? Lol


----------



## jaizei

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Does MY grandpa drinking Coors count? Lol



Is he gross?


----------



## mike taylor

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Does MY grandpa drinking Coors count? Lol


Sure it does !


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

jaizei said:


> Is he gross?


Slightly lol


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

QUOTE="mike taylor, post: 1270676, member: 27309"]Sure it does ![/QUOTE]
Apparently my grandpa will only drink Bud light :/


----------



## dmmj

figures


----------



## bouaboua

＋1.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy grandpa 144(?) drinking a Coors original





Sorry couldn't find grandpa drinking a Coors! But I tried !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> Is he gross?


Nope I'm the only Gross grandpa !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 162119


Looks familiar to me. Hmmm


----------



## mike taylor

So I'm spying something to get this game back in play . I spy a cow.


----------



## bouaboua

I like to see some long horn................


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> I like to see some long horn................


Hmmmmm


----------



## Team Gomberg

Saw tons of these bad boys when we vacationed at Disney World!



I spy with my it's raining outside eye, a clear blue sky. Photo must be taken from today's sky!!!


----------



## dmmj

if I could go outside right now I take a picture of the sky is clear and blue and the sun is shining


----------



## bouaboua

Is this clear and blue enough??????


----------



## bouaboua

If it is.............

I spy a half full, half empty bottle of wine..........


----------



## dmmj

only empty ones around here


----------



## JAYGEE

In spy a bottle of TEQUILA!


----------



## JAYGEE

I took these the other evening while on a fishing trip.


----------



## bouaboua

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 162217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these the other evening while on a fishing trip.


Beautiful sight.....

Did you cought any fish?


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a gallon full of OJ.


----------



## JAYGEE

bouaboua said:


> Beautiful sight.....
> 
> Did you cought any fish?


Only 4 fish, 1 red drum, 1 black drum, 1 trout and a flounder.


----------



## bouaboua

No one drinking OJ anymore?????

I'll wait for another hour or two...........

Yeah..........OJ are not good for you anyway. Too high of sugar contain.


----------



## Pokeymeg

bouaboua said:


> No one drinking OJ anymore?????
> 
> I'll wait for another hour or two...........
> 
> Yeah..........OJ are not good for you anyway. Too high of sugar contain.


Lol I only have a half gallon, and its definitely not full!


----------



## bouaboua

Pokeymeg said:


> Lol I only have a half gallon, and its definitely not full!


Let's go with your 1/2 gallon then...........


----------



## dmmj

I can't drink OJ 2 high in potassium


----------



## Team Gomberg

bouaboua said:


> No one drinking OJ anymore?????
> 
> I'll wait for another hour or two...........
> 
> Yeah..........OJ are not good for you anyway. Too high of sugar contain.



Store bought OJ is fake juice....  

We make/drink lots of orange juice around here, but it's the real stuff.  
If no-one posts a photo by tomorrow morning, I'll post my OJ


----------



## Pokeymeg

bouaboua said:


> Let's go with your 1/2 gallon then...........


Darn it, I'm at work! Can't take a picture for... 4 more hours. Surely there's someone else here who has OJ in their fridge?? Lol


----------



## Momof4

This is all I have? I can almost make a tequila sunrise!





Does it count?


----------



## bouaboua

Momof4 said:


> This is all I have? I can almost make a tequila sunrise!
> View attachment 162284
> 
> View attachment 162285
> 
> 
> Does it count?


Hmmmmmmmmm........Lots tequila, but not much of sun.

So....Sorry.


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm........Lots tequila, but not much of sun.
> 
> So....Sorry.




Better luck next time


----------



## dmmj

nothing beats fresh squeezed orange juice right from the tree


----------



## bouaboua

Pokeymeg said:


> Darn it, I'm at work! Can't take a picture for... 4 more hours. Surely there's someone else here who has OJ in their fridge?? Lol



Where is your OJ? Don't tell me you only have empty OJ can now.......


----------



## dmmj

empty OJ containers bring a tear to my eye


----------



## Team Gomberg

Still no OJ? ....I'm juicing oranges in the morning!


----------



## dmmj

Team Gomberg said:


> Still no OJ? ....I'm juicing oranges in the morning!


threat or promise?


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

If this was last night, I'd have it, but orange juice doesn't last long around here!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tippiethetortoise said:


> If this was last night, I'd have it, but orange juice doesn't last long around here!


I understand cause we have the same problem around my house with Bud


----------



## Pokeymeg

Are we STILL looking for OJ??? Here's you go! Sorry for the delay! My car battery died after work, AAA took forever, and then I had to take care of poor, sick Dante and then find my sanity :-( oi vey! 

I spy...hot chocolate!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Beat me for the OJ by 3 hours! Oh well....

Here ya go. Sugar filled, unhealthy, hot chocolate..



I spy with my morning eye, your breakfast.


----------



## Pokeymeg

Team Gomberg said:


> Beat me for the OJ by 3 hours! Oh well....
> 
> Here ya go. Sugar filled, unhealthy, hot chocolate..
> View attachment 162357
> 
> 
> I spy with my morning eye, your breakfast.


I want some of that hot cocoa! Yum!

I'd show a picture of my boring cereal, but I'd rather someone share a picture of a much yummier-looking breakfast!


----------



## bouaboua

Team Gomberg said:


> Beat me for the OJ by 3 hours! Oh well....
> 
> Here ya go. Sugar filled, unhealthy, hot chocolate..
> View attachment 162357
> 
> 
> I spy with my morning eye, your breakfast.






My coffee flavor oatmeal. I know, I know...........


----------



## bouaboua

I spy with my still sleepy eye of your homemade lunch in your office.

And this is my 10,000 post in the forum. Hooray!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 162371
> 
> 
> My coffee flavor oatmeal. I know, I know...........




What the?


----------



## bouaboua

I know, I know......What the H...........or F.............

Oatmeal every morning will reduce my cholesterol and give me more fiber. But I can't no longer taking plain oatmeal, so one day, I can not finish the last couple spoon of oatmeal, so I pour the 1/2 cup of coffee into it. You know what? not bad at all.....at least to me. That was 6 months ago. I been doing that since. I know, I know.....

What the ................


----------



## dmmj

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> I know, I know......What the H...........or F.............
> 
> Oatmeal every morning will reduce my cholesterol and give me more fiber. But I can't no longer taking plain oatmeal, so one day, I can not finish the last couple spoon of oatmeal, so I pour the 1/2 cup of coffee into it. You know what? not bad at all.....at least to me. That was 6 months ago. I been doing that since. I know, I know.....
> 
> What the ................




Hey, whatever keeps you healthy, right?!?


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

bouaboua said:


> I spy with my still sleepy eye of your homemade lunch in your office.
> 
> And this is my 10,000 post in the forum. Hooray!!!!!!!!!!


My office is the kitchen, so....


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

I spy with my hickory-smoked eye, a fresh tattoo! If no fresh ones can be found, I'll accept a semi-recent one.


----------



## DutchieAmanda

Only "old" ones here...


----------



## JAYGEE

Tippiethetortoise said:


> My office is the kitchen, so....
> View attachment 162430


At least you know your place......


Lol jk.


----------



## JAYGEE

One of my newer ones but still 6 months old..


----------



## JAYGEE

Maybe it will flip over in a bit. Lol


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

JAYGEE said:


> One of my newer ones but still 6 months old..


That's so cute!


----------



## JAYGEE

Tippiethetortoise said:


> That's so cute!








Thanks! let see if this one is right side up. I told my friend what I wanted in the tattoo and he went from there and this was the outcome! Its perfect!

My youngest son likes zombies so the zombie represents him.

The owl represents our daughter.

And our oldest son like dinosaurs and wants to become a paleontologists, so the T Rex represents him.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

JAYGEE said:


> Thanks! let see if this one is right side up. I told my friend what I wanted in the tattoo and he went from there and this was the outcome! Its perfect!
> 
> My youngest son likes zombies so the zombie represents him.
> 
> The owl represents our daughter.
> 
> And our oldest son like dinosaurs and wants to become a paleontologists, so the T Rex represents him.


Did it hurt there? I'm about to start on my sleeve, but I've heard that's one of the most sensitive places. I've never had one that hurt, but I'm nervous about it lol


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Also, what do you spy?


----------



## jaizei

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Did it hurt there? I'm about to start on my sleeve, but I've heard that's one of the most sensitive places. I've never had one that hurt, but I'm nervous about it lol



For me, that area just felt vibrate-y like any other.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> For me, that area just felt vibrate-y like any other.


I don't BELIEEEEEEEEEEVE YOU. You'll have to show it to prove it.


--Also, who's turn? Amanda's?


----------



## dmmj

he knows the rules


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

jaizei said:


> For me, that area just felt vibrate-y like any other.


So no hurt? Good!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> For me, that area just felt vibrate-y like any other.


Isn't this about where someone says, "that's what she said."?


----------



## dmmj

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Isn't this about where someone says, "that's what she said."?


I was waiting for that as well, where is that guy?


----------



## DutchieAmanda

Prairie Mom said:


> --Also, who's turn? Amanda's?



Mine wasn't really recent, so @JAYGEE is next!


----------



## JAYGEE

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Did it hurt there? I'm about to start on my sleeve, but I've heard that's one of the most sensitive places. I've never had one that hurt, but I'm nervous about it lol


It didn't hurt too bad, but it was only line work. Im sure a bigger more detailed tattoo would hurt lol


----------



## JAYGEE

I spy BREAKFAST!


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

DutchieAmanda said:


> Only "old" ones here...
> View attachment 162490


Bah! I didn't even see your reply... Not that it matters now, but sorry!


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Thanks! let see if this one is right side up. I told my friend what I wanted in the tattoo and he went from there and this was the outcome! Its perfect!
> 
> My youngest son likes zombies so the zombie represents him.
> 
> The owl represents our daughter.
> 
> And our oldest son like dinosaurs and wants to become a paleontologists, so the T Rex represents him.




What do you spy????????


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> What do you spy????????


Breakfast


----------



## Team Gomberg

JAYGEE said:


> Breakfast



Breakfast, everyday! (The produce varies though  )



I spy an umbrella


----------



## dmmj

I have one of those


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't BELIEEEEEEEEEEVE YOU. You'll have to show it to prove it.
> 
> 
> --Also, who's turn? Amanda's?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Team Gomberg said:


> I spy an umbrella


A what? How long have you been in Oregon? 
Me? I don't care if it rains on my parade, I'm from Oregon. When doing a google image search for an "umbrella" all that I got was a simple, "results not found". Come on Heather. Pick something real.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Haha Ken!

I officially stopped using umbrellas this winter and didn't even wear a hooded jacket today  
I specifically spied an umbrella cuz it's raining today and I no longer have one! Hehe


----------



## dmmj

I have one but I ain't playin. (drops mic)


----------



## AZtortMom

*sighs*


----------



## Team Gomberg

Really? No umbrellas huh. I thought that would easy! Wait 24 or new spy?


----------



## wellington

I have on out in car. Temps are below zero. I'm not going out. Will try to remember tomorrow


----------



## Foursteels

Not that I use it. Lol

I spy a rain jacket for those of you who won't admit to using an umbrella.


----------



## Momof4

Because we get so much rain in Ca



I spy your favorite sweatshirt!


----------



## wellington

Momof4 said:


> Because we get so much rain in Ca
> View attachment 162768
> 
> 
> I spy your favorite sweatshirt!


Too late. Now spying a rain coat


----------



## Prairie Mom

Dang it! Too late. Millions of Umbrellas, including fun kid-sized ones, but not a single rain jacket or poncho.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> View attachment 162703


Hooray! Fun


----------



## Pokeymeg

My raincoat! (And boots, for good measure) Umbrellas are too flimsy!

I spy...A cat tree! (Those silly pieces of furniture that take up room and your cats don't use!)


----------



## dmmj

Cat tree? I just thought of something funny


----------



## Momof4

wellington said:


> Too late. Now spying a rain coat




Ugh! The app takes forever to refresh!


----------



## Pokeymeg

No one has a cat tree?? I find it very hard to believe that I'm the only crazy cat lady on this forum...


----------



## dmmj

believe it


----------



## Pokeymeg

dmmj said:


> believe it



Not until the mic drops! =P


----------



## Team Gomberg

Pokeymeg said:


> No one has a cat tree?? I find it very hard to believe that I'm the only crazy cat lady on this forum...



My husband and I built this ourselves!


----------



## Team Gomberg

I spy a vending machine


----------



## Team Gomberg

no vending machine eh? ....man, I seem to pick hard to spy spies! It's almost been 24hrs.


----------



## JAYGEE

Ill be at work in the morning and can take a picture.


----------



## dmmj

vending machines are tools of the devil so they're not allowed here, sorry.


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> vending machines are tools of the devil so they're not allowed here, sorry.


how are they tools of the devil


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> how are they tools of the devil


you put money in food comes out. Pure evil


----------



## gamera154

no thats mc donalds


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ok, 24hrs later to keep the game going I spy any kind of microphone! 

@dmmj take a picture after you drop it...LOL


----------



## Pokeymeg

This microphone can't drop, unless the cats knock it over again ;-)

I spy a samurai sword (or any old sword)!


----------



## Momof4

I spy dog bones!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 162951
> 
> 
> I spy dog bones!


chew toys or skeleton?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> chew toys or skeleton?



por que no los dos?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 162951
> 
> 
> I spy dog bones!






I spy a person who is asleep.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 162964
> 
> 
> I spy a person who is asleep.



Totes not creepy.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Totes not creepy.


bwa ha ha ha... WORD!

I considered doing something even creepier like posting a photo of what your bedroom window looks like from OUTSIDE of your house.


----------



## dmmj

already have all of those


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

My baby sleeping. 
I spy a painting


----------



## DutchieAmanda

One of my own 

I spy an oldtimer car!
(I love oldtimers, have a 1973 VW Beetle myself  )


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tippiethetortoise said:


> My baby sleeping.
> I spy a painting
> View attachment 162970


awwww...perfect! Nice one


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> awwww...perfect! Nice one


Thank you


----------



## Team Gomberg

> I spy an oldtimer car!



Bummer I just saw this! I just came from my friends house and saw her 3 vintage vehicles.


----------



## JAYGEE

Old enough? 

My old 76 Cadillac Fleetwood.

My Facebook wont let me save the pics so i screen shotted them.


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## gamera154

@JAYGEE your turn


----------



## JAYGEE

I SPY a box of Macaroni (is that how you spell it?) Brain fart..


----------



## dmmj

macaroni? Looks like we're delving into rich person I Spy again


----------



## Foursteels

Not "Rich" person's brand. lol I spy a plastic cannister of sugarless bubble gum...not just a pack..


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I spy a treehouse.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a custom license plate .


----------



## Team Gomberg

> I spy a custom license plate .





We made this years ago for my firstborn's jeep walker!

I spy grapes..


----------



## dmmj

No comment


----------



## Team Gomberg

Oh and the MAR 2009 is his birthday...hahaha


----------



## Team Gomberg

dmmj said:


> No comment


Come on, that's totally cool. Looks like a real plate huh? 
Well.....shhh....It's a sticker! My husband put it together in Adobe Photoshop! Print, stick, ta- dah custom plate


----------



## JAYGEE

You ask and you shall receive! 

Dang too late.


----------



## Team Gomberg

@JAYGEE Any grapes? LOL


----------



## JAYGEE

Nope no grapes over here. Lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

Team Gomberg said:


> View attachment 163080
> 
> We made this years ago for my firstborn's jeep walker!
> 
> I spy grapes..


Here's a summer photo...





I spy a magazine you bought


----------



## dmmj

who buys magazines? What's a magazine??


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> who buys magazines?


GOOD POINT!!! I mostly get gardening free-bees in the mail.

Okay...changing it to a MAGAZINE/CATALOGUE that is in your house -not the store-


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a sea shell...Ok @dmmj, let's here the rich person's comment. Not my magazine, my bosses...lol


----------



## DutchieAmanda

A magazine I bought! 



I spy... A tortoise in the wild (not your tort in the garden...)!

EDIT: too late


----------



## dmmj

a magazine about yachts? Need i say more?


----------



## dmmj

then you say seashells they're at the beach who lives at the beach? rich people, case closed.


----------



## dmmj

this game has become a game that the common man or woman can't play


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, shucks, David. You are the most UN-common of men!


----------



## Foursteels

dmmj said:


> then you say seashells they're at the beach who lives at the beach? rich people, case closed.



How about you draw one David? And isn't that a pure bred in your profile. They're pretty expensive here. Hmmm


----------



## Team Gomberg

Lots of shells.... I'm at the neighbor's house (in Oregon not near the beach) and bam. I spy them.


Come on dmmj, these spies are not uncommon things. 

I spy something from David's house. There, you're in!! If 24 hours pass and he doesn't take it then... I'll spy a kitchen table!


----------



## jaizei

Team Gomberg said:


> Lots of shells.... I'm at the neighbor's house (in Oregon not near the beach) and bam. I spy them.
> View attachment 163173
> 
> Come on dmmj, these spies are not uncommon things.
> 
> I spy something from David's house. There, you're in!! If 24 hours pass and he doesn't take it then... I'll spy a kitchen table!



I guess I'll see y'all in 48 hours...


----------



## Team Gomberg

jaizei said:


> I guess I'll see y'all in 48 hours...


Unless David posts something soon.... Anything! 
I'm a bit surprised he hasn't done it yet. He was on when I "spied"


----------



## dmmj

home right now but I'm exhausted after dialysis I can barely stand up sorry


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> home right now but I'm exhausted after dialysis I can barely stand up sorry


so then its anyone turn?


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> so then its anyone turn?


I believe the spy is a kitchen table so have at it


----------



## Team Gomberg

Sorry David.

Ok, kitchen table it is.


----------



## gamera154

dose this count (during christmas)



if so then i spy godzilla


----------



## JAYGEE

I Spy a pair of boots.


----------



## jaizei

So close, yet.....


I don't think my work "boots" count.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> So close, yet.....
> 
> 
> I don't think my work "boots" count.


why, are they not boots? or is boots code for something that I don't know?


----------



## Foursteels

Oldies but goodies. I spy a big kite.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> why, are they not boots? or is boots code for something that I don't know?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-spy.120566/page-137#post-1188494


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> So close, yet.....
> 
> 
> I don't think my work "boots" count.


They are still boots!


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-spy.120566/page-137#post-1188494


Lol not boots..


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-spy.120566/page-137#post-1188494


Im making an executive decision and these can count!

@jaizei what do you spy?


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> Im making an executive decision and these can count!
> 
> @jaizei what do you spy?



Someone posted real boots. We're looking for a big kite.


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> Someone posted real boots. We're looking for a big kite.


Lol looks like i skip a page. My bad.


----------



## gamera154

24 hours has passed can it be my turn again


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> 24 hours has passed can it be my turn again


go for it


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> go for it


yay ok i spy a tortoise"piggy"bank


----------



## dmmj

I have several........ 
at home


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> I have several........
> at home


then go home and take a pic


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> then go home and take a pic


when you're hooked up to a dialyzer they frown upon you leaving. Just saying


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> when you're hooked up to a dialyzer they frown upon you leaving. Just saying


oh ok


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> when you're hooked up to a dialyzer they frown upon you leaving. Just saying





gamera154 said:


> oh ok


Pish Posh, David...you get to go home eventually! Let's see those torti banks!!!


----------



## gamera154

yha lets see em


----------



## Momof4

Do we need a new spy? 
@dmmj are you going to share your piggie banks? I bet they're cute!


----------



## gamera154

[COLOR=rgb(59, 59, 59)]@dmmj[/COLOR] get up and post your picks now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAYGEE

We are waiting! We will wait a week if we have too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> are We waiting? We will wait a week if we have too!


I am so not willing to wait no week! I'm gonna post pictures as if I'm responding to an item spy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I so have this one covered. 
Roughly 150 million years ago, in a semi-arid, warm, coniferous, marshy region now called "Communist China", closely related mostly to today's snapping turtle … more questions? ask. If I can give you the proper answer I will, if not, I'll just make something up…


----------



## mike taylor

That's cool Ken where did you get it .


----------



## Team Gomberg

yes,please let the spy continue....


----------



## dmmj

you guys are going to have to do it yourself it's dark and I'm afraid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> That's cool Ken where did you get it .


During the early Cretaceous period in what is now referred to as "Communist China".


----------



## AZtortMom

So what's the spy?


----------



## Team Gomberg

AZtortMom said:


> So what's the spy?


I'll run with it...

I spy a hair brush or comb


----------



## jaizei

This game, more than anything else, makes me realize all the 'normal' things I don't have...


----------



## Team Gomberg

jaizei said:


> This game, more than anything else, makes me realize all the 'normal' things I don't have...


I don't have a hair brush either. I have long curly hair and a brush would ruin it.


----------



## AZtortMom

I have one but I'm at work


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go . I spy a squirrel.


----------



## Foursteels

My dog's pet squirrel.

I spy a bowl of tortoise food ready to be eaten.


----------



## AZtortMom

oops I was too slow


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 164114
> oops I was too slow





Oops I was slower !


----------



## AZtortMom

So....the spy is...


----------



## Foursteels

It's still a plate full of tortoise food ready to be eaten. I want to see what you feed your torts. lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> So....the spy is...


Your's has more food !! So the spy is yours !


----------



## Foursteels

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your's has more food !! So the spy is yours !



I asked for a plate of food not eaten....is that so hard?


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around *


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Foursteels said:


> I asked for a plate of food not eaten....is that so hard?


At my age everything ( not one thing )is hard ! I spy a tort cartoon !


----------



## spud's_mum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> At my age everything ( not one thing )is hard ! I spy a tort cartoon !





I spy some/a gerbil(s)


----------



## gamera154

looks like no gerbils


----------



## spud's_mum

Should I change it? It seems that no one has gerbils


----------



## gamera154

yes change it


----------



## AZtortMom

No gerbil here


----------



## spud's_mum

I spy a tortoise enclosure


----------



## gamera154

god danget im at school right now so i have no picks but i have links my enclosure........so far | Tortoise Forum


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

Oops, does the link count? If it does ignore me, I wasn't paying attention. Lol


----------



## Momof4

Elohi said:


> Oops, does the link count? If it does ignore me, I wasn't paying attention. Lol



I think yours counts! Pick a spy.


----------



## Elohi

I spy a tv, powered on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I spy a tv, powered on.


For real?

I spy a "Super Bowl Menu List" (Coors Original - no bud)!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For real?
> View attachment 164395
> I spy a "Super Bowl Menu List" (Coors Original - no bud)!


What No Bud ?????


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For real?
> View attachment 164395
> I spy a "Super Bowl Menu List" (Coors Original - no bud)!


There will be apple ale on my list.


----------



## gamera154

can i have a go if so i spy gamera the monster flying turtle/ tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G

It has to be something we can put our hands on, not a picture off the 'net. So, if someone has a Gamera doll or stuffed animal, fine, but no internet pictures.


----------



## gamera154

can i change the item becuase i dont think any one has gamera toys/items if i can then i spy super mario


----------



## dmmj

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 164067
> 
> My dog's pet squirrel.
> 
> I spy a bowl of tortoise food ready to be eaten.


that squirrel looks sick


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> that squirrel looks sick


How it looks perfectly healthy to me


----------



## Yvonne G

Super Mario it is!


----------



## spud's_mum

I spy a gymnastics leotard


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 164544
> 
> I spy a gymnastics leotard


Safe to say nobody has a leotard?


----------



## jaizei

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Safe to say nobody has a leotard?



Don't be shy @dmmj


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Don't be shy @dmmj


you are barking up the wrong tree my friend. Remember I'm not the one who posted a picture of myself in a mankini


----------



## Elohi

No leotards here. Leopards, leopards everywhere, but no leotards.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Safe to say nobody has a leotard?


I spy a tort. Lol


----------



## Team Gomberg

spudthetortoise said:


> I spy a tort. Lol






Tort spied!

I spy bananas


----------



## dmmj

bananas? No comment


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

I spy a rocking horse


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy, with my little eye, the shell of a dead tortoise.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 164821
> 
> 
> I spy, with my little eye, the shell of a dead tortoise.


Oh, I have this but can't post the photo right now. Tonight when I'm home, I'll do it if no one else has...


----------



## Team Gomberg

Spied, poor baby 







I spy with my, I enjoyed warmer weather today eye, flip flops or sandals


----------



## gamera154

Team Gomberg said:


> Spied, poor baby
> 
> View attachment 164862
> 
> 
> View attachment 164863
> 
> 
> I spy with my, I enjoyed warmer weather today eye, flip flops or sandals


how did s/he die


----------



## Team Gomberg

gamera154 said:


> how did s/he die



To keep from derailing the spy thread, we'll just say it died from "HFS".


----------



## Momof4

I spy a box of Weetabix.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 164887
> 
> 
> I spy a box of Weetabix.



Ok, I guess no Weetabix cereal. 

I'll choose your dirty clothes pile!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 164887
> 
> 
> I spy a box of Weetabix.


?!?!?!?!??????


----------



## dmmj

pile of dirty clothes? What are we animals?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> ?!?!?!?!??????



They're wheat biscuits that you can break up in the bowl , add milk, and micro. I usually add honey. 
Pretty much like an oatmeal. 
Some eat it cold. 
You can find them in the cereal isle.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Momof4 said:


> I'll choose your dirty clothes pile!



Some of the kids clothes... About to sort them



I spy something with your name on it


----------



## DutchieAmanda

I spy with my hungry eye... French fries!


----------



## dmmj

DutchieAmanda said:


> View attachment 164953
> 
> 
> I spy with my hungry eye... French fries!


do you mean freedom fries?


----------



## DutchieAmanda

dmmj said:


> do you mean freedom fries?



Had to Google that one as I'm not a native speaker  
I'll also accept a picture of freedom fries


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Safe to say nobody has a leotard?


----------



## DutchieAmanda

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 164973


Is that you, Ken? Green looks good on you, slims you down!


----------



## JAYGEE

Freedom Fries!







I spy a Texas flag.


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 164973


This is one gross picture


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> This is one gross picture


And it killed "I spy…" sorry y'all,(sorta).


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And it killed "I spy…" sorry y'all,(sorta).


No the Texas flag did. Only those in Texas can snap a pic of their flag. So come on Texans post that flag pic


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> Only those in Texas can snap a pic of their flag.


Well, we all know that no-one lives in Texas.


----------



## wellington

JAYGEE said:


> Freedom Fries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spy a Texas flag.


Post a pic of the flag or choose another spy, please


----------



## JAYGEE

Wellington please pick a new spy for me please.

Thank you


----------



## wellington

Why me okay, as stand in for JAYGEE, we spy a wild colorful bird of any kind.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is Birdy Blue Blue. He now lives with Maggie because he was too noisy for this old lady.

I spy with all the quietness my house now provides, a spoon collection.


----------



## JAYGEE

wellington said:


> Why me okay, as stand in for JAYGEE, we spy a wild colorful bird of any kind.


Lol. Sorry I lost my personal phone on a fishing trip this past weekend and I don't want to use my work phone too much for personal use incase they can see me on it during work hours.


----------



## wellington

Wild c


Yvonne G said:


> This is Birdy Blue Blue. He now lives with Maggie because he was too noisy for this old lady.
> 
> I spy with all the quietness my house now provides, a spoon collection.


Wild colorful bird.


----------



## Yvonne G

wellington said:


> Wild c
> 
> Wild colorful bird.



Are you saying my spy isn't acceptable? He's not 'out in the wild,' but he certainly is wild - just try to catch him.


----------



## dmmj

what part of wild do you not understand?


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> what part of wild do you not understand?


LOL what David said


----------



## Momof4

I'm sitting outside waiting to capture a pic of a wild bird! 
I must be bored!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Momof4 said:


> I'm sitting outside waiting to capture a pic of a wild bird!
> I must be bored!


I've tried too.... No luck.


----------



## jaizei

Y'all have to get behind your spies. 

A wild colorful bird; wouldn't "wild" be an adverb that modifies "colorful" (think in a manner similar to "wicked"). If we were looking for a bird that was both wild and colorful, it would have been a "wild, colorful bird", no?


----------



## wellington

No, I wild bird, that's not someone's pet and that is colorful, like a cardinal etc, not like a chick a dee that's is not colorful.


----------



## wellington

No, A wild bird, that's not someone's pet and that is colorful, like a cardinal etc, not like a chick a dee that's is not colorful, but is to me boring grays, Browns


----------



## gamera154

can there be a new spy now no one sees wild colorful birds only captive wonderful torts


----------



## JAYGEE

I vote Yvonnes spy counts!


----------



## wellington

JAYGEE said:


> I vote Yvonnes spy counts!


Seeing it's gone this long, I agree.


----------



## dmmj

vote? This isn't a democracy


----------



## dmmj

the original lspyer should decide whether it counts or not


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> the original lspyer should decide whether it counts or not


Okay, that's me and JAYGEE so the I Spy Yvonne posted is excepted and the next I spy is?


----------



## wellington

Spying for a SPOON COLLECTION


----------



## dmmj

I've got a bunch of them in a drawer does that count?


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> I've got a bunch of them in a drawer does that count?


LOL I was thinkIng the same thing


----------



## Momof4

Joking


----------



## dmmj

Hnnnnn


----------



## dmmj

and people complain about my spiss. What's up with that


----------



## Team Gomberg

Can we revive this thread? 


Momof4 said:


> View attachment 165265
> 
> 
> Joking


Joking aside, that's a spoon collection. What do you spy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Come on John bring your friend to this page .


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Come on John bring your friend to this page .




meet hamish and baldrick the degus!!


----------



## Momof4

Team Gomberg said:


> Can we revive this thread?
> 
> Joking aside, that's a spoon collection. What do you spy?




Sorry I was at Disneyland and wasn't on!

Ok, let's try to keep this going!

I spy a sharpie marker!


----------



## Foursteels

I SPY A WOODEN PALLET...


----------



## dmmj

wooden pallet? Rich person I Spy again?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Team Gomberg

Spied! Check out the one we burned still in one piece! ...It made for an interesting evening LOL




I spy your alarm clock


----------



## dmmj

I'm out (drops mic)


----------



## Foursteels

Here's my alarm clock. If the power goes out, it will automatically reset to current time and alarm settings when the power comes back on. I spy an "air" plant.


----------



## Team Gomberg

"Air" plant?


----------



## Foursteels

Team Gomberg said:


> "Air" plant?



Yes, an air plant is a plant that isn't grown in any type of soil and doesn't require much water. I believe they are safe for tortoises to eat too.


----------



## dmmj

air plants sound like witchcraft to me


----------



## jaizei

How do y'all not have air plants?

Y'all didn't have the air plant magnet fad?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> air plants sound like witchcraft to me



http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2016/01/23/the-magnetic-air-bonsai-creates-surreal-levitating-plants/


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> air plants sound like witchcraft to me


They grow wild in Florida! You can find them in most trees in Florida!


----------



## wellington

Actually these are air plants http://www.easternleaf.com/mobile/p...04820-03.htm?gclid=CMrTy4bSh8sCFYU2aQod58YLYA


----------



## Foursteels

It's been 24 hours and I see nobody has an air plant. How about I spy a rolodex.


----------



## dmmj

a Rolodex? You probably have better luck with a leprechaun


----------



## Team Gomberg

Foursteels said:


> It's been 24 hours and I see nobody has an air plant. How about I spy a rolodex.


Ha! Grandma had a rolodex on her desk! Spied 



I spy your purse or wallet


----------



## Momof4

I spy wooden hangers!


----------



## gamera154

I spy a cat by the window


----------



## DutchieAmanda

I spy a fruit tree!


----------



## gamera154

dose orange work I also have.apple but there bare right now


----------



## jaizei

gamera154 said:


> View attachment 165886
> dose orange work I also have.apple but there bare right now


----------



## gamera154

jaizei said:


>


you know no fruit no leafs


----------



## gamera154

I spy a tortoise eating cactus


----------



## jaizei

gamera154 said:


> you know no fruit no leafs



I just didn't know oranges' fruithood was in contention.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm waiting to see the "tortoise eating cactus." I have lots of species of cacti, but I'm missing from my collection the one that eats tortoises.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting to see the "tortoise eating cactus." I have lots of species of cacti, but I'm missing from my collection the one that eats tortoises.


i knew that some one would post this i knew it let me say it again tortoise eating some cactus


----------



## gamera154

Ok so it seems that no one has cactus or tortoises so I spy a very fat cat


----------



## gamera154

I spy cat poop


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ew... 
Hahaha


----------



## gamera154

fine then i spy a tortoise


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ok, to get the game going again..
A tortoise spied! 



I spy with my haven't had TV in 7years eye, a pic of whatever you're watching on TV!


----------



## dannylozano10

Can I join???


----------



## gamera154

yes


----------



## hingeback

gamera154 said:


> I spy cat poop


Does kitten poop count?
View attachment 166051


----------



## gamera154

Yes


----------



## Momof4

What are we spying?


----------



## gamera154

I spy a tortoise sleeping


----------



## wellington

Okay, there seems to be a little confusion of what's being spied. So, let's go with both. Heather looking for a pic of what your watching on tv and gamera154 looking for a tortoise that is sleeping.

Pic of tv show
Pic of a tortoise sleeping

First one posted gets to call the next spy and the one not post is no longer needed.


----------



## wellington

dannylozano10 said:


> Can I join???


Yes, anyone can join in.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a tortoise watering hole.


----------



## Momof4

Sorry I couldn't edit with another photo.


----------



## gamera154

heres mine its not done though


----------



## Momof4

gamera154 said:


> View attachment 166247
> heres mine its not done though



What do you spy?


----------



## gamera154

i spy a red eared slider


----------



## Momof4

My app doesn't always refresh. 
Are we still looking for a RES?
I can get one in a few .


----------



## wellington

Momof4 said:


> My app doesn't always refresh.
> Are we still looking for a RES?
> I can get one in a few .


Yes we are still spying a RES


----------



## Momof4

My guy was resting at the bottom. 



I spy a family portrait!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Even though it's a picture of a picture it counts,right?


I spy a glass ashtray from "The Playboy Club"! Or, after 24 hrs. I spy a pocket watch … (heckfire, I've got both)!


----------



## Momof4

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Even though it's a picture of a picture it counts,right?
> View attachment 166522
> 
> I spy a glass ashtray from "The Playboy Club"! Or, after 24 hrs. I spy a pocket watch … (heckfire, I've got both)!




It works!


----------



## gamera154

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Even though it's a picture of a picture it counts,right?
> View attachment 166522
> 
> I spy a glass ashtray from "The Playboy Club"! Or, after 24 hrs. I spy a pocket watch … (heckfire, I've got both)!


I don't think any one has those but I have this


----------



## Momof4

gamera154 said:


> I don't think any one has those but I have this
> View attachment 166595




I have one. I was trying to give someone else a turn.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a cookie jar.


----------



## gamera154

nooooo why do you people want what i dont have


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

gamera154 said:


> nooooo why do you people want what i dont have


IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 166596
> 
> 
> I spy a cookie jar.


Personally, I've never understood keeping cookies in a jar...  heh


----------



## gamera154

Team Gomberg said:


> Personally, I've never understood keeping cookies in a jar...  heh


i keep thrm in my belly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Team Gomberg said:


> Personally, I've never understood keeping cookies in a jar...  heh


The staler the kids find 'em, the more for the adults maybe? I'm not sure either, I'm not fond of stale cookies from a jar or package.


----------



## Momof4

My mom collected cookie jars and salt and pepper shakers that were made made in Japan, USA or other countries besides China. 
When she died my sister and I grabbed one each because someone in the family ransacked her home the day she died. 
I'll take a pic later.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a bottle of dog shampoo!


----------



## gamera154

I wash my dogs with people shampoo


----------



## Team Gomberg

> I spy a bottle of dog shampoo!






Cheap stuff but at the rate I use it, I need it that way! My dog daily gets his paws washed after his romp through the wilderness. Good thing he takes the "paw bath" like a champ!

I spy with my kids are growing up eyes, an article of baby clothing!


----------



## Momof4

Ok, I got this as a full time grandma!!




I spy Cuties or any tangerines .


----------



## Team Gomberg

I have 8 cuties with me right now! ..But I'll let someone else spy it


----------



## Team Gomberg

So, I ate the 8 yesterday...

But I'm on #4 today! Cutie orange-spied!



I spy your favorite shirt


----------



## Elohi

One of my favorite shirts. 
Yes I look like crap. Yes I'm aware.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Elohi said:


> View attachment 166803
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shirts.
> Yes I look like crap. Yes I'm aware.



"Yet, spy a new object you do not.... Hmmm..", said Yoda


----------



## Elohi

I spy fresh fruit.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Elohi said:


> I spy fresh fruit.





I spy a jar of pickles


----------



## Momof4

Glad I didn't throw these suckers out! I think they've been around for a year! 




I spy any plant in your yard blooming.


----------



## Yvonne G

The spindly little tree up closer is also blooming - lilac. Hard to see, but smells great:


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my getting ready to fix lunch eye...

Your eye glasses sitting on the table in front of you.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> I spy with my getting ready to fix lunch eye...
> 
> Your eye glasses sitting on the table in front of you.


Dang I don't where glasses


----------



## DutchieAmanda

Glasses: check
Table: check!
Picture: ...


Check 

I spy the healthy plastron of a tortoise/turtle!


----------



## gamera154

Had to be fast he flips him self back over fast


----------



## gamera154

And he's full of dirt


----------



## DutchieAmanda

gamera154 said:


> Had to be fast he flips him self back over fast



Haha! Nice one!
What do you spy?


----------



## gamera154

I spy with my little eye a female tortoise


----------



## gamera154

I spy a plate full of food people food


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

gamera154 said:


> I spy a plate full of food people food


10 hrs. ago I would have been able to bomb this. It's all been eaten now though. Great! I'm gettin' all hungry now.


----------



## Momof4

We can let this thread die! 

I spy a school bus!


----------



## gamera154

Dang its spring break


----------



## spud's_mum

Momof4 said:


> We can let this thread die!
> 
> I spy a school bus!


Why would you bring school into this?  lol


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> Why would you bring school into this?  lol



Sorry, I was at school pick up


----------



## Momof4

Someone else spy something to keep it going


----------



## dannylozano10

I spy a Daschund dog!


----------



## Team Gomberg

dannylozano10 said:


> I spy a Daschund dog!





How about 2? 

I spy a comfortable pillow


----------



## dannylozano10

Yes it is a small pillow

I spy an air vent lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man! You can't even see those spider webs with the naked eye because I never have the light on in this room.




I spy with my going-to-get-the-dust-mop eye, a dust cloth and bottle of dusting spray.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! You can't even see those spider webs with the naked eye because I never have the light on in this room.
> 
> View attachment 168526
> 
> 
> I spy with my going-to-get-the-dust-mop eye, a dust cloth and bottle of dusting spray.







I'm not sure how to use it though??? . 


i spys wifff meee pirates eye.... arrrhhhh souvenireeerrrhhh frommm ye hartys traveles


----------



## johnandjade

shampoo??? 

no thanks, the instructions say it shines up and protects wood


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Momof4

Here's a painting we bought on an anniversary trip to one of the islands off Seattle maybe San Juan or Orcas? I have a bad memory! 
This is the lighthouse at North Head. 



I spy something Easter related!


----------



## hingeback

Momof4 said:


> Here's a painting we bought on an anniversary trip to one of the islands off Seattle maybe San Juan or Orcas? I have a bad memory!
> This is the lighthouse at North Head.
> View attachment 168719
> 
> 
> I spy something Easter related!


Our bunny last time


I spy a MacBook Air


----------



## Momof4

Here's one! 




I spy a loaf of bread.


----------



## hingeback

I spy a big outdoor enclosure.


----------



## bouaboua

Have to wait till morning......


----------



## spud's_mum

hingeback said:


> View attachment 168800
> 
> I spy a big outdoor enclosure.


Not sure if it counts as I haven't finished it yet but here's the start:


If it does count then I spy with my little eye.... A weed collection


----------



## Yvonne G

I love that thistle right in front. I've since chopped down all the weeds, but I left the thistle. I think it's so pretty.

I spy with my little eye, a room or shelf of turtle/tortoise/animal supplies.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a box full of donuts, to go with my coffee this morning!


----------



## Team Gomberg

> I spy a box full of donuts, to go with my coffee this morning!



How about a whole case?




I love donuts.... 

I spy a fancy light. Chandelier? Lamp? Etc..


----------



## bouaboua

DONUTS! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Team Gomberg

Did I say fancy?? I meant I SPY ANY lamp or lighting fixture...


----------



## Momof4

I spy with my swollen from crying eyes your tool box.


----------



## Yvonne G

Actually, don't tell anyone, but I cheated. This was from a previous spy.

I spy with my getting ready to go outside eye, a paper shredder.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh shoot! A day late and a dollar short. A tool box it is!


----------



## Yvonne G

Now I spy a paper shredder!!


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua

With my coffee craving eye, I spy a power breakfast!


----------



## hingeback

bouaboua said:


> With my coffee craving eye, I spy a power breakfast!


Gotta wait rill tomorrow :
Maybe not, I usually have simple breakfast


----------



## Team Gomberg

bouaboua said:


> With my coffee craving eye, I spy a power breakfast!


Power breakfast? What exactly does that mean?


----------



## bouaboua

Team Gomberg said:


> Power breakfast? What exactly does that mean?


That is the beauty of this game!

You define yourself......


----------



## Team Gomberg

Today's power breakfast! 

Talk about some powerful micro nutrients!! 






I spy with my "I don't like waking up early" eye, some pajamas!!


----------



## Momof4

I Spy with my tired eye a box of cereal!


----------



## bouaboua

Team Gomberg said:


> Today's power breakfast!
> 
> Talk about some powerful micro nutrients!!
> View attachment 168991
> 
> 
> View attachment 168992
> 
> 
> I spy with my "I don't like waking up early" eye, some pajamas!!


I see fiber, fiber, fiber, fiber.......FIBER! !

I can't believer it......... your tortoise know how to use straw??


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I see fiber, fiber, fiber, fiber.......FIBER! !
> 
> I can't believer it......... your tortoise know how to use straw??



You're so clever this a.m.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> You're so clever this a.m.


Once.... in a long while...........


----------



## gamera154

I spy classic Godzilla pre 2014


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy him right there in your picture!!


----------



## Momof4

gamera154 said:


> I spy classic Godzilla pre 2014
> 
> View attachment 169121



We need a new spy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We need a new spy!



Yeah, I think Adrian asked for Godzilla once before and we told him no one would have something like that. 

@gamera154 : Give us a new spy. (and don't ask for Godzilla ever, ever again!!!!!)


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yvonne G said:


> I spy him right there in your picture!!


I think this qualifies you as having spied what he asked for....making it your turn to spy the next object!


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye, some Christmas wrapping paper.


----------



## wellington

Really Yvonne. Way after its all put away. Okay, I dug it out


----------



## wellington

I spy anything that is a specific age birthday item. Like a mug that say "over the hill" with a age on it, etc.


----------



## bouaboua

wellington said:


> I spy anything that is a specific age birthday item. Like a mug that say "over the hill" with a age on it, etc.


You must have a mug like that, right?? Hahahahaha~~


----------



## wellington

bouaboua said:


> You must have a mug like that, right?? Hahahahaha~~


 Nope I had one similar at 40 some **** years ago


----------



## JoesMum

wellington said:


> I spy anything that is a specific age birthday item. Like a mug that say "over the hill" with a age on it, etc.





I spy a tourist guide book for somewhere not in your country of residence


----------



## teresaf

Are you kidding? Who among us has the MONEY to travel after feeding these beasts!?


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 169541
> 
> I spy a tourist guide book for somewhere not in your country of residence





teresaf said:


> Are you kidding? Who among us has the MONEY to travel after feeding these beasts!?


OK. Failed on that one. I spy a traffic speed limit sign


----------



## teresaf

JoesMum said:


> OK. Failed on that one. I spy a traffic speed limit sign


hahaha...that should be easy enough for someone.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 169541
> 
> I spy a tourist guide book for somewhere not in your country of residence




What happened to the 24 hour rule? 
I think I have some brochures.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> What happened to the 24 hour rule?
> I think I have some brochures.



There are rules?


----------



## gamera154

jaizei said:


> There are rules?


Yup in the first pages


----------



## gamera154

No there going to kill themselves texting while driving is a bad thing


----------



## Momof4

Shoot, I forgot to take a pic of a speed limit sign!


----------



## gamera154

How.are you going to do that


----------



## Momof4

gamera154 said:


> How.are you going to do that



I'm sure I can get one of my kids to snap a pic for me


----------



## gamera154

Hey why is this so hard isn't. There a speed limit on every street


----------



## jaizei

gamera154 said:


> Hey why is this so hard isn't. There a speed limit on every street



Yeah, but who has time to slow down to take the picture.


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> Yeah, but who has time to slow down to take the picture.


Do none of you walk? Do none of you have passengers?


----------



## Momof4

I totally forgot this morning
Whoever gets this easy one should get bonus points


----------



## Team Gomberg

I'm way out in the country...no speed limit signs around here, at least not along the roads I walked on yesterday. 
I'll be heading into town tonight and will take a picture then. If it's not already done..


----------



## teresaf

This one was so easy everyone thought everybody else was doing it...


----------



## JoesMum

I will accept 

either 

my first offer of a travel guide book for somewhere not in the country you live in

Or 

A road speed limit sign

If there's nothing by the time I get up tomorrow (around 7am BST - just under 9 hours from now) I will reset. 

Enjoy the rest of whatever day you have left in your time zone!


----------



## gamera154

Guess I will wait I'm to lazy to get up


----------



## Momof4

I'll spy soon, at dr.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 169652
> 
> 
> I'll spy soon, at dr.




I spy a box of rice.


----------



## Team Gomberg

A box? My rice comes in bags....


----------



## Momof4

Team Gomberg said:


> A box? My rice comes in bags....



Bags work too!


----------



## gamera154




----------



## gamera154

I spy with my little eye a box of cat food


----------



## gamera154

And the cat


----------



## Team Gomberg

Our cat....eating her cat food! But it doesn't come in a box.


"She wants chicken- she wants liver- so that's the food that I deliver!"

I spy a purple flower


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ok....to keep the game going-I spy my own purple flower



And change the spy to something so common the game should move on easily.

I spy a door. Front door, bedroom door, car door, any door!


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye...a broom.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a plane/helicopter in the sky.


----------



## Yvonne G

Raining here...I won't be going out to wait for a flying vehicle to fly over. But I WILL be going out to tend my animals. Maybe I'll bring my camera with me.......


----------



## Team Gomberg

> I spy a plane/helicopter in the sky.





Yes, I took this. It's me in a plane in the sky!

I spy.....paper towels


----------



## Team Gomberg

I killed I spy, again 

Ok... I spy whatever you're looking at! So, someone post a picture and get this thread rolling again!!


----------



## dmmj

I'm looking at my phone


----------



## JoesMum

I'm looking at this



I spy an elephant (no not a real live one, but if you have one to hand that will do)


----------



## Team Gomberg

I have real elephant photos.... But since I seem to kill the thread, I'll pass and hope the game keeps going..LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie has a nice collection of onyx elephants, but she's travelling. Ok...wait a mo. I have one I have to go get a picture.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes! Its a good thing you asked for this spy. I see a mimosa tree sprouting between the bricks and my house foundation!

I spy with my little eye - an empty cardboard box.


----------



## Momof4

I spy Epsom Salt.


----------



## Yvonne G

I use Epsom Salt, white vinegar and blue Dawn to kill weeds.

I spy with my two-in-a-row eye, a bag of perlite or vermiculite.


----------



## hingeback

one bag of vermiculite, below the moss.
I spy with my going to do maths eyes, a compass with a ruler.


----------



## hingeback

Okay then, I let the thread die. I spy a turtle, any turtle.


----------



## JoesMum

hingeback said:


> Okay then, I let the thread die. I spy a turtle, any turtle.





Will they do?

I spy with my little eye ... A prickly pear cactus


----------



## hingeback

Where do you guys get prickly pears? I can't find them in the nursery.


----------



## JoesMum

hingeback said:


> Where do you guys get prickly pears? I can't find them in the nursery.


I bought mine online


----------



## gamera154

Just get a pear put sewing needles in it and stick it on a cactus


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...Maggie's gone now. Give me a minute to grab my camera, go outside, snap a picture, upload it, re-size it, save it and then answer this thread. Piece of cake. Should only take me...oh...about an hour!


----------



## Yvonne G

...on second thought, I'll just show a repeat picture from earlier this year:




The prickly pear are the two laying on the ground.

I spy with my little eye...

a spray bottle of any brand of non-stick cooking spray.


----------



## dannylozano10

Yvonne G said:


> ...on second thought, I'll just show a repeat picture from earlier this year:
> 
> View attachment 170307
> 
> 
> The prickly pear are the two laying on the ground.
> 
> I spy with my little eye...
> 
> a spray bottle of any brand of non-stick cooking spray.






I spy with my sweet tooth eye??? Lol a box of cookies!!


----------



## Yvonne G

This isn't exactly a box _*OF*_ cookies, because I've eaten them all and flattened the box, but it IS a cookie box. M-m-m-m! Love me some Biscos!!




I spy with my little eye, one of those antique irons that one had to sit on the stove to heat up. Or a branding iron, or anything like that.


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> This isn't exactly a box _*OF*_ cookies, because I've eaten them all and flattened the box, but it IS a cookie box. M-m-m-m! Love me some Biscos!!
> 
> View attachment 170321
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye, one of those antique irons that one had to sit on the stove to heat up. Or a branding iron, or anything like that.


no one has those any more can i go its been 1..2..3.. 4 days


----------



## Momof4

gamera154 said:


> no one has those any more can i go its been 1..2..3.. 4 days



Yes


----------



## Yvonne G

Whadda' ya mean no one has them. I have them!


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my late night eye, a secretary-type chair on wheels.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I spy with my late night eye, a secretary-type chair on wheels.






I spy wall-mounted coat hooks


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Whadda' ya mean no one has them. I have them!
> 
> View attachment 170568



So do I!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've really got to remember to dust before I share any more pictures of my house.

I spy with my little eye - a spider web in your house.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 170572
> 
> 
> I've really got to remember to dust before I share any more pictures of my house.
> 
> I spy with my little eye - a spider web in your house.




The conservatory roof needs a clean outside too after the winter. 

I spy an empty wine bottle


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 170572
> 
> 
> I've really got to remember to dust before I share any more pictures of my house.
> 
> I spy with my little eye - a spider web in your house.




You're the only one who sees the dust


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You're the only one who sees the dust


Thank you for not seeing (besides the dust) the fairly obvious spider web!




(And yet another spider web)

I don't know what kind of wine this bottle held. I found it. It has a foil collar with grapes embossed on it. I thought it was pretty nifty, so absconded with it.

I spy with my little eye, a chess set.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you for not seeing (besides the dust) the fairly obvious spider web!
> 
> View attachment 170634
> 
> 
> (And yet another spider web)
> 
> I don't know what kind of wine this bottle held. I found it. It has a foil collar with grapes embossed on it. I thought it was pretty nifty, so absconded with it.
> 
> I spy with my little eye, a chess set.


Looks good


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Looks good



Where the heck you been, gal? We thought that little bit of rain y'all got recently must've washed you away!!


----------



## Yvonne G

No chess sets? Ok, I spy with my little eye - your car parked in your driveway.


----------



## AZtortMom

*whew* moving and getting things back together
But I'm back


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yvonne G said:


> No chess sets? Ok, I spy with my little eye - your car parked in your driveway.


Got the chess set ...hold on..


----------



## Team Gomberg

Giant chess set!


It's hard to see I know, it's the next door neighbor's. I'm on the other side of the fence. I could have gone over there this evening for a front row photo but ehhh, this'll do!

I spy with its sunny outside eye, your patio furniture.


----------



## JoesMum

Team Gomberg said:


> Giant chess set!
> View attachment 170766
> 
> It's hard to see I know, it's the next door neighbor's. I'm on the other side of the fence. I could have gone over there this evening for a front row photo but ehhh, this'll do!
> 
> I spy with its sunny outside eye, your patio furniture.


At this time of night? It's pitch black out there!


----------



## Yvonne G

What an interesting yard! Can you move the pieces or are the stationary?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yvonne G said:


> What an interesting yard! Can you move the pieces or are the stationary?


Yes, the set is real and you can play it.


----------



## Momof4

I spy your compost bin?


----------



## Momof4

Ok, I guess nobody has a compost pile. I'm going to start one. 

I spy a tortoise night house.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Ok, I guess nobody has a compost pile. I'm going to start one.
> 
> I spy a tortoise night house.


I use plastic 55 gal drums and I run 5 of them . They are great for everything .


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I use plastic 55 gal drums and I run 5 of them . They are great for everything .



Where's your photos!!
That's a good idea. I'm still researching the easiest way. 
I'm going to start small.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Where's your photos!!
> That's a good idea. I'm still researching the easiest way.
> I'm going to start small.


Don't start too small ! With all the junk. Mail now days shred it and put it in the composter and stale bread and pop ! And tort poo .


----------



## Team Gomberg

Momof4 said:


> I spy a tortoise night house.






I spy something with the colors BLUE AND GREEN on/in it


----------



## Momof4

I spy something round!


----------



## gamera154

i have round stuff like apples bouncy balls and other things but im to lazy to snap a pic


----------



## Team Gomberg

I spy a triangle!


----------



## Yvonne G

Team Gomberg said:


> View attachment 171097
> 
> 
> I spy a triangle!



O-o-o-o-o...o-o-o-o-o it's a three-fer - a round pot, a round can and a round fruit!! You win the prize!!!

I have a bunch of templates left over from my engineering career, but I'm damned if I can remember where I put them.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o-o-o...o-o-o-o-o it's a three-fer - a round pot, a round can and a round fruit!! You win the prize!!!
> 
> I have a bunch of templates left over from my engineering career, but I'm damned if I can remember where I put them.




And round burners!!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Momof4 said:


> And round burners!!


Hahaha!


----------



## hingeback

I spy a square.


----------



## JoesMum

hingeback said:


> View attachment 171122
> 
> I spy a square.





Sticky notes 

I spy a red pen


----------



## hingeback

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 171123
> 
> Sticky notes
> 
> I spy a red pen





I spy a banana tree


----------



## Momof4

I spy a rose bush!


----------



## JoesMum

Bananas! Not here. Luckily it moved on to Roses. My rose bush isn't looking much at the moment - it's inly April, but I do have one. 



I spy a television remote control. (I just know there's going to be a different name for this on the other side of the Atlantic - sorry if there is)


----------



## Yvonne G

"Clicker"????


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> "Clicker"????


Sounds about right 

It's just known as a "remote" in the UK


----------



## teresaf

I spy a children's basketball hoop


----------



## Momof4

I spy a bicycle.


----------



## hingeback

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 171294
> 
> 
> I spy a bicycle.


Is that really for children?


----------



## Momof4

hingeback said:


> Is that really for children?



My kids use it all the time. 

You guys don't have to except it. 

There are tiny plastic hoops.


----------



## JoesMum

hingeback said:


> Is that really for children?


We had an identical one for our children. It's height adjustable. Even in school the net is pretty high


----------



## DutchieAmanda

I spy, with my biking Dutch eye, a tattoo


----------



## Team Gomberg

DutchieAmanda said:


> I spy a tattoo






I spy a barn or a tool shed


----------



## dannylozano10

bad quality but here it is!! 

I spy a trailer


----------



## Momof4

Horrible pic but here's three. 



I spy a hummingbird feeder.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Horrible pic but here's three.
> View attachment 171439
> 
> 
> I spy a hummingbird feeder.



Should I pick a new spy? 
I'll give it a little more time.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a pretty popular item. I'd wait a bit more.


----------



## teresaf

Tom said:


> Its my anniversary and my wife wants to see a diamond! Can somebody show her one?


Pfffft! Yeah, right....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tom said:


> Its my anniversary and my wife wants to see a diamond! Can somebody show her one?


Here is a whole tray of them :


----------



## DutchieAmanda

Momof4 said:


> I spy a hummingbird feeder.



No hummingbirds here


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

DutchieAmanda said:


> No hummingbirds here


Then you better get a feeder so they will come !


----------



## JoesMum

DutchieAmanda said:


> No hummingbirds here


Nor here



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Then you better get a feeder so they will come !


Somehow that wouldn't work for us  Not unless they can wear thermal clothing anyway!


----------



## Momof4

Here's my feeder. 



I spy with my tired eyes... a coffee maker.


----------



## hingeback

Have one at home


I spy some eggs.


----------



## leigti

I spy a Calculator.


----------



## hingeback

leigti said:


> View attachment 171685
> 
> I spy a Calculator.





I spy a grand piano.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

hingeback said:


> View attachment 171686
> 
> I spy a grand piano.


I'm surprised no body posted a pic of their cell phone most are calculators .


----------



## hingeback

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm surprised no body posted a pic of their cell phone most are calculators .


I was thinking about screenshot


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I spy a running horse.....or is it not my turn?


----------



## CathyNed

So its night time. Its a pic of a running horse....in the dark ...i promise


----------



## Maggie Cummings

CathyNed said:


> So its night time. Its a pic of a running horse....in the dark ...i promise




I know you promised n all that, and you sure wouldn't tell a fib, but sweetie, I don't see anything but black. But my eyes are old, I'm gonna let younger eyes make the decision....one of those Irish horses with the short legs and long tail and mane? I LOVE them!


----------



## CathyNed

maggie3fan said:


> I know you promised n all that, and you sure wouldn't tell a fib, but sweetie, I don't see anything but black. But my eyes are old, I'm gonna let younger eyes make the decision....one of those Irish horses with the short legs and long tail and mane? I LOVE them!


There's nothing wrong with your eyes!
It isn't really a horse! I think the breed you speak of ar shetlands. More of a clydesdale fan myself☺


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 171743
> View attachment 171743
> View attachment 171743
> View attachment 171743
> View attachment 171743
> I spy a running horse.....or is it not my turn?



Well, you cheated, but we'll all overlook it this time. Just don't let it happen again. (You're supposed to spy something right there that you can take a picture of, not something off the 'net)


----------



## Yvonne G

CathyNed said:


> So its night time. Its a pic of a running horse....in the dark ...i promise
> 
> View attachment 171745



Yes! I see him!! Watch out for that gopher hole.

So, Cathy, what do you spy?


----------



## CathyNed

I spy binoculars....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you cheated, but we'll all overlook it this time. Just don't let it happen again. (You're supposed to spy something right there that you can take a picture of, not something off the 'net)



Cheated is kind of harsh. You could have told me I just can't do that....Besides, how do you know I don't have a piano in my house. You have one, why can't I?
Anyway, I don't play this very often, so I really don't know the rules.
So I may have made a mistake, but I didn't 'cheat' on purpose. I just didn't know.....that was pretty harsh


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye...

an unopened package of printer paper.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a pic of the inside of your trunk or back of any truck/mini van.


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my about-to-go-outside eye...

a can of paint.


----------



## wellington

I spy a kokopellie statue or nicnac


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie's son has a kokopelli tattoo, but he's not on the Forum!


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's son has a kokopelli tattoo, but he's not on the Forum!


@maggie3fan needs to take a pic of it. That should be allowed, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

By the time she put her make-up on, combed her hair, washed her car and drove over to his house, someone else will have come up with the picture.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> By the time she put her make-up on, combed her hair, washed her car and drove over to his house, someone else will have come up with the picture.



too true


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yvonne G said:


> By the time she...
> 
> ...someone else will have come up with the picture.



...maybe not. Come on Maggie- You got this


----------



## Yvonne G

In fact, she did email me a picture of the tattoo, however, it was on her old computer. I think all those pictures were lost when her computer crashed.


----------



## dannylozano10

Hello!!


----------



## Yvonne G

dannylozano10 said:


> Hello!!



Hi!

Did your house float away in all the rain?


----------



## wellington

Okay, should I pick a new Spy or is @maggie3fan getting the pic?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Ok sense you all are board I need a Bud in this pic :


----------



## Maggie Cummings

@wellington I'm not getting the picture, sorry to be a downer, but I'm not welcome over there.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne and Misty stamp their feet in rhythm chanting, "new spy..new spy..new spy..new spy!!!"


----------



## dannylozano10

Yvonne G said:


> Hi!
> 
> Did your house float away in all the rain?


No!! But my tortoises house did lol


----------



## wellington

Okay, new spy. I spy a fake cactus


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, heck! This little bird house used to have a saguaro cactus in front of it, but the weather has it falling apart. I guess the cactus fell off and blew away. Can I have an 'A' for effort?


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I should probably back off a bit from this thread. I save my pictures under "I Spy" then a, b, c, etc. And the birdhouse above was I Spy uu, which means I've been all the way through the single letters in the alphabet and am now working on double letters. Sorry to be such a spy hog!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, I know it doesn't count anymore. But I have spent the whole day and some work on this....so I got dressed, put on my face, detailed the car, and found the darn picture in a kitchen drawer. oops wrong leg. But the car is cleaner, and know you know I just don't give up on stuff, I'm, rather obsessive, I guess. Carry on kids.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, heck! This little bird house used to have a saguaro cactus in front of it, but the weather has it falling apart. I guess the cactus fell off and blew away. Can I have an 'A' for effort?
> 
> View attachment 171956


No.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> No.



You're just mad because I said you cheated!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

No, I'm just mean.

Did you see that damn kokopeli? Hard work and not one word. I feel like I'm not in the clique.....You wanted it, and I went to great lengths, and not one freaking word. I'm taking my ball and going home....


----------



## Yvonne G

No, don't go home! 

Good job on finding the picture, Maggie!!!! ***Yvonne snorts behind her hand at having to give Maggie pats on the back***


----------



## Yvonne G

wait...you are already home you wing nut.


----------



## wellington

maggie3fan said:


> No, I'm just mean.
> 
> Did you see that damn kokopeli? Hard work and not one word. I feel like I'm not in the clique.....You wanted it, and I went to great lengths, and not one freaking word. I'm taking my ball and going home....


Wait just one minute. Get your butt back here and give us a spy. You get the A for effort and you can have the spy too. Love the tat.
So, @maggie3fan has the next spy. Yvonnes mysterious missing cactus doesn't count LOL


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I spy with my outside eye, a black tulip, or what's left of them.....maybe I should change it as it's dark every where else...how about a bistro set instead?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Man, I can shut down a thread. I usta think it was Mike Taylor, but maybe not....


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't even know what a bistro set is. But what happened to Wellington's turn? She asked for a fake cactus.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I don't even know what a bistro set is. But what happened to Wellington's turn? She asked for a fake cactus.


your fake cactus was over ruled cuz it wasn't there. So she said because I worked so hard on Jason's Kokopeli, that it was MY turn. Now, I am certainly not the only person in the world who knows or has a bistro set.... I'm outa here, gotta move a refrigerator before the race.......have fun you guys.....adios


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yay Maggie, I'm glad you got the photo!

I have a bistro set but it's in storage. (Boy oh boy I can't wait to never say those words again!) 
So anyway, I'll have to wait.....


----------



## wellington

We still need a pic of a bistro set. Maggie was just showing Yvonne what one was


----------



## Maggie Cummings

man I sure can shut down a thread.....I'm outa here adios.....


----------



## Foursteels

W


Here's my bistro set...tropical style! I spy a pineapple plant.


----------



## Momof4

Foursteels said:


> W
> View attachment 172162
> 
> Here's my bistro set...tropical style! I spy a pineapple plant.




@Foursteels we need another spy
I was looking forward to seeing a pineapple plant.


----------



## Foursteels

Here's what one looks like. For a new spy...I spy a 3 hole punch.


----------



## Yvonne G

The black one in front is set for three holes:




I spy with my little eye...

A package of meat sitting on the counter defrosting!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> The black one in front is set for three holes:
> 
> View attachment 172279
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye...
> 
> A package of meat sitting on the counter defrosting!





Hopefully defrosted ... I need to cook with it shortly!

I spy with my little eye a wooden chopping board


----------



## Yvonne G

As you can tell by the frost on MY package of meat, I'm going to have to put it into the microwave on the defrost cycle if I plan on cooking it for lunch (in less than an hour).

I spy with my little eye...

your tortoise's pretty face!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 172283
> 
> 
> As you can tell by the frost on MY package of meat, I'm going to have to put it into the microwave on the defrost cycle if I plan on cooking it for lunch (in less than an hour).
> 
> I spy with my little eye...
> 
> your tortoise's pretty face!


He's in bed for the night. I would have to cheat and use a photo I took earlier.


----------



## Momof4

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 172273
> 
> 
> Here's what one looks like. For a new spy...I spy a 3 hole punch.




Lovely
I tried to grow one in San Diego once but It didn't take off.


----------



## Foursteels

Momof4 said:


> Lovely
> I tried to grow one in San Diego once but It didn't take off.



It takes like a year to grow. Just looked like a weed as it grew and I just kept moving it into larger pots and now the pineapple it growing out of it's center and it's about 4 inches tall. I don't think it will ever grow to be a full grown pineapple, but the kids are certainly getting a laugh out of it....Pathetic to think that when I was a kid I thought they grew on trees.


----------



## Momof4

Foursteels said:


> It takes like a year to grow. Just looked like a weed as it grew and I just kept moving it into larger pots and now the pineapple it growing out of it's center and it's about 4 inches tall. I don't think it will ever grow to be a full grown pineapple, but the kids are certainly getting a laugh out of it....Pathetic to think that when I was a kid I thought they grew on trees.



Well it's really cool even if you don't get a chance to eat it. 
I bet a lot people thought they grew on trees.Lol!


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

I spy ice cream


----------



## dannylozano10

Mmmmmm

I spy hibiscus plants


----------



## Foursteels

I just wish they would bloom because my Russian tortoise suddenly likes the flowers. I spy a yoyo.


----------



## wellington

Come on people with younger kids. You gotta have yoyos. Let's see them


----------



## Sara G.

Surprisingly I do have one! No one answered so I figured I'd barge in with my yoyo.

I spy.....a mulberry tree!


----------



## wellington

Sara G. said:


> View attachment 172489
> 
> 
> Surprisingly I do have one! No one answered so I figured I'd barge in with my yoyo.
> 
> I spy.....a mulberry tree!


Everyone is welcomed to play, so don't feel like your barging in. Great save with the yogo. It's night time so will have to do the tree tomorrow if someone else doesn't beat me


----------



## JoesMum

wellington said:


> Everyone is welcomed to play, so don't feel like your barging in. Great save with the yogo. It's night time so will have to do the tree tomorrow if someone else doesn't beat me


This one will have to wait for the USA to wake again I suspect. They're not common over here


----------



## Momof4

I spy with my tired eye...golf clubs!


----------



## Foursteels

Since the weather is getting nice, I spy a convertible with its top down.


----------



## CathyNed

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 172565
> 
> 
> Since the weather is getting nice, I spy a convertible with its top down.


In Ireland....ha!


----------



## CathyNed

Nobodys got a convertable to hand!


----------



## Momof4

CathyNed said:


> Nobodys got a convertable to hand!



It's raining here! We don't own one but I tried to find one driving around.


----------



## CathyNed

Momof4 said:


> It's raining here! We don't own one but I tried to find one driving around.


Its always raining here... i think ive seen one convertable in Ireland in my 30 years of life!....and no....i didnt get a picture of it!


----------



## Yvonne G

There are some real crazies here. First sunny day, not even spring yet, and the convertible people are driving around with the tops down. But it's been raining here.


----------



## CathyNed

We're struggling!


----------



## Team Gomberg

I have corvette photos from a car show, and convertible photos from our Saturn Sky.. But no corvette convertible... 
New spy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Draw one and take a pic !


----------



## Momof4

Team Gomberg said:


> I have corvette photos from a car show, and convertible photos from our Saturn Sky.. But no corvette convertible...
> New spy?




Use them!!


----------



## Foursteels

Ok new spy...How about...I spy a walking stick.


----------



## JoesMum

I spy sunglasses


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a colorful ceramic pot for plants.


----------



## Yvonne G

If you look closely you can see several ceramic pots along the front above the lattice. Eventually I want to paint each panel on that porch a different bright color, like the pots. 

I spy with my going-outside-to-chop-weeds eye, a garden gnome.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a bird house


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye - a yellow pencil.


----------



## gamera154

I spy a fake cat


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, you do!


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, you do!


Dang your fast you made it right before I edited that post and now only we know


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang! I'm not very observant. I wonder how long that clamp has been pinching that poor kitty's backside? I'll bet William did that. Poor Kitty.

This is a Two-fer - a cat and a turtle:




I spy with my little eye - an old soda bottle (not a current design, but an old design).


----------



## CathyNed

Too slow...


----------



## Yvonne G

CathyNed said:


> Too slow...



You had a fake cat, Cathy?


----------



## CathyNed

Yep...a moneybox....you juat pipped me to the post


----------



## JoesMum

CathyNed said:


> Yep...a moneybox....you juat pipped me to the post





Our piggy bank 

I spy a beer mug or tankard


----------



## CathyNed

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 172898
> 
> Our piggy bank
> 
> I spy a beer mug or tankard


I think we're still playing off Yvonnes old soda bottle. She got the cat pic up first!


----------



## JoesMum

CathyNed said:


> I think we're still playing off Yvonnes old soda bottle. She got the cat pic up first!





I can do that too. I still spy a beer glass, mug or tankard


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a bell


----------



## Team Gomberg

Foursteels said:


> I spy a bell



My son ringing a bell at Disneyland!




I spy a tissue box


----------



## bouaboua

With my jet leg eyes, I spy a wedding photo.


----------



## wellington

I spy a skate board


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a bag of charcoal


----------



## Foursteels

I hate to tie up the spy game and it's been 24 hours and nobody seems to have a bag of charcoal. How about I spy a tortoise hanging out in it's OUTDOOR enclosure instead?


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a gold coin.


----------



## Foursteels

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 173077
> 
> 
> I spy a gold coin.



No privacy in that pen. Lol


----------



## Yelloweyed

Does gold colored count?

I spy a pedometer.


----------



## bouaboua

Where is my i-watch??? i-watch have pedometer function, Duh......I don't have iwatch.


----------



## Foursteels

This is a Fitbit pedometer. It's an older model, but it works. 

I spy a sewing machine.


----------



## Yelloweyed

I spy an eye-glasses case.


----------



## CathyNed

I spy a whistling kettle


----------



## CathyNed

P.s. it doesnt have to be whistling in the picture


----------



## bouaboua

Is this what you spy?

If yes. I will like to spy a propane gas tank.


----------



## CathyNed

Ya go for it!!


----------



## Momof4

I spy...hmmm, how about a tomato plant!


----------



## dannylozano10

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 173237
> 
> 
> I spy...hmmm, how about a tomato plant!


I wish I was still at the ranch lol our plants are doing soooo amazing


----------



## Yvonne G

This used to be a car port, but a long time ago I changed the driveway and you can no longer drive back here. So now it is a potting shed/winter tortoise enclosures/cat feeding area. But...wait! What is that I see growing in the crack in the asphalt and cement? Could it be? Yes! I believe it just might be a volunteer tomato plant!





And it looks like there might be another baby tomato plant to the left of this one!

I spy with my little eye, someone's pretty tiger-striped kitty (like my Spencer who is laying in the shade on the left in the first picture).


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> This used to be a car port, but a long time ago I changed the driveway and you can no longer drive back here. So now it is a potting shed/winter tortoise enclosures/cat feeding area. But...wait! What is that I see growing in the crack in the asphalt and cement? Could it be? Yes! I believe it just might be a volunteer tomato plant!
> 
> View attachment 173247
> View attachment 173248
> 
> 
> And it looks like there might be another baby tomato plant to the left of this one!
> 
> I spy with my little eye, someone's pretty tiger-striped kitty (like my Spencer who is laying in the shade on the left in the first picture).


Can it be brownishgrey


----------



## gamera154

I spy an item from your past


----------



## Yvonne G

gamera154 said:


> Can it be brownishgrey



I didn't specify color - just a tiger-striped kitty.


----------



## bouaboua

Two bottles of tequila we drink? it was dated in 2014. 

You don't want to see my old girlfriend right?? That was a "past" alright! ! !

I spy a old purse or a old briefcase........you should throwaway long time ago, but........


----------



## CathyNed

I only kept it because i brought it back from Cambodia years ago. Think the outside is bad....inside is much worse...
I spy a clock with pendulum


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a Cross pen (do they even make them anymore?)


----------



## CathyNed

Now if you'd said Parker....


----------



## Foursteels

CathyNed said:


> Now if you'd said Parker....



Ok...Let's see your Parker Pen. Probably just as nostalgic. Lol


----------



## CathyNed

In its box and everything.... i spy a candle
P.s.meant to say nice clock by the way


----------



## Team Gomberg

CathyNed said:


> i spy a candle



Tea light candle...



I spy a sunset


----------



## Team Gomberg

Hmmm... I'll also take a sunrise. Or sunshine!


----------



## bouaboua

One of the summer evening. My wife took the photos with her iPhone.






I spy a beach day~~


----------



## Momof4

I spy a picture you took on any vacation!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 173502
> 
> 
> I spy a picture you took on any vacation!




Stockholm  



I spy a full car boot (UK/Ireland) or car trunk (translation)


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Stockholm
> View attachment 173506
> 
> 
> I spy a full car boot (UK/Ireland) or car trunk (translation)



Are we still looking for a car trunk? 
If so, I'll take one when I get back home.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Are we still looking for a car trunk?
> If so, I'll take one when I get back home.


Oh goodness, I completely forgot about this. Would It be better if I set another?

Our car is empty again now - it was full of son's university stuff


----------



## Momof4

I got this!! It's boring, I know! 
I just had the car detailed the other day!



I spy any kind of wood, memory or leather kind of trunk!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Is this the type trunk you meant? I use it for a coffee table in the book room. As you can see, I'm bad about filing away the books after I've read them. And for this reason, a Kindle is a boon to me!!

I spy with my little eye - a Bic Stick.


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 173842
> 
> 
> Is this the type trunk you meant? I use it for a coffee table in the book room. As you can see, I'm bad about filing away the books after I've read them. And for this reason, a Kindle is a boon to me!!
> 
> I spy with my little eye - a Bic Stick.


If you put those books in the trunk when your done reading them, you wouldn't have to file them away and no one would know you didn't take care of them
Or, is the trunk already filled with stuff you didn't want to put away


----------



## Yvonne G

Yup. It's full of old keepsakes.


----------



## Foursteels

A red bic stick pen. Hope that's what you meant. I spy a refrigerator magnet.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy today's newspaper.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think that MIGHT say May 16th, but I just now brought it up from my driveway, making it the paper I brought up TODAY - or "today's newspaper!!!"

I spy with my little eye, an unopened can of dog food.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a PATCH collection like from places visited, or a collection of Police, Fire, etc....


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh - that's a good one.


----------



## bouaboua

Can those count?


----------



## bouaboua

If yes.....I will like to spy a clean, nice and neat kid's room...........or a really, really messy one!


----------



## Yvonne G

I took this off the 'net, Steven, so it doesn't count. This is a patch collection:




But I love your fire truck collection. How on earth do you keep that dusted? And how long have you been collecting?


----------



## bouaboua

OK.....then we still looking for the patch of collections.........I need to google it next time before I reply.

I been collecting die cast model since high school. I also collect 1:400 commercial airplane with special paint scheme..

But now is all collecting dust because all our energy are on our torts...


----------



## Momof4

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 173908
> View attachment 173909
> View attachment 173910
> View attachment 173911
> View attachment 173912
> View attachment 173913
> 
> 
> Can those count?



Wow!! That's collection is so cool!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> OK.....then we still looking for the patch of collections.........I need to google it next time before I reply.
> 
> I been collecting die cast model since high school. I also collect 1:400 commercial airplane with special paint scheme..
> 
> But now is all collecting dust because all our energy are on our torts...



That's what happened to me. I used to collect cactus and I knew the latin name for each plant. But now they're all dying from lack of water and attention because of the tortoises.


----------



## Foursteels

bouaboua said:


> If yes.....I will like to spy a clean, nice and neat kid's room...........or a really, really messy one!



Yes it counts.


----------



## Foursteels

It's real clean because this son is up at college. Lol

I spy an American Flag.


----------



## gamera154

its been like three days and none lives in america so i spy a dog


----------



## CathyNed

@gamera154 Does it have to be real?


----------



## gamera154

nope


----------



## wellington

CathyNed said:


> @gamera154 Does it have to be real?


What do you spy


----------



## wellington

gamera154 said:


> its been like three days and none lives in america so i spy a dog


Very sad that none of us could post a pic of an American flag.


----------



## bouaboua

wellington said:


> Very sad that none of us could post a pic of an American flag.


I got one.


----------



## CathyNed

@bouaboua u wanna spy or shall I?


----------



## wellington

CathyNed said:


> @wellington u wanna spy or shall I?


It's yours, go for it.


----------



## CathyNed

Ok i spy a hammer!


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a surfboard.


----------



## bouaboua

Surfboard.......Hmmmmmmmmmmmm~~

We dead.


----------



## Momof4

I spy your work station/desk at your job.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know you meant a "job", job, but since I'm retired, this IS my job!

I spy, with my little eye, a match book collection.


----------



## rocket the tortoise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't have one


Santa gave some to Rocket


----------



## rocket the tortoise

I spy a tortoise


----------



## CathyNed

I spy a lamp....not of the tortoise enclosure variety...


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a terrarium with plants in it.


----------



## CathyNed

CathyNed said:


> I spy a lamp....not of the tortoise enclosure variety...


Sorry....My pic didnt post...Here it is...now go spy foursteels suggestion...a terrarium 
with plants in it...


----------



## wellington

For the future, The last real spy was a match book collection. You only get to spy, if you are the one that posted first a real pic (not from the Internet) of the last spy requested. Seeing it has been stalled at that point, continue on, but follow the way it's been played please.


----------



## wellington

Okay here is the terrarium


----------



## wellington

I spy a gazing ball ( the glass balls sold for your yard)


----------



## CathyNed

wellington said:


> For the future, The last real spy was a match book collection. You only get to spy, if you are the one that posted first a real pic (not from the Internet) of the last spy requested. Seeing it has been stalled at that point, continue on, but follow the way it's been played please.


Sorry for cutting in Wellington. I just saw the last post by rocket the tortoise and thought we were spying a tortoise. I didnt read further back to see the other i spy. Also the pic i posted is of my russian Ned but i took a video instead of a pic by accident so i posted a screenshot from the video. No harm intended.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, now my feeling is hurt. I wanted to see someone's matchbook collection. How Rude!!!! 

Although I s'pose it is my own fault for not watching the thread and allowing it to get so old without changing my 'spy.'


----------



## wellington

CathyNed said:


> Sorry for cutting in Wellington. I just saw the last post by rocket the tortoise and thought we were spying a tortoise. I didnt read further back to see the other i spy. Also the pic i posted is of my russian Ned but i took a video instead of a pic by accident so i posted a screenshot from the video. No harm intended.


Not a big deal, really, no harm done. Just getting it back on track.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dark time in my neck of the woods, my, "gazing ball" is a glass Asian net float, and it's black. Let's all see how this turns out …

who left the shovel out there in the dark?

I spy a fossilized shark or cave bear tooth, it needs to be largish as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 173312
> 
> 
> I spy a Cross pen (do they even make them anymore?)


 Yes, Cross pens can still be purchased. All I use are Cross pen and pencil sets. 
Hey, don't blame me, you asked. LOL.


----------



## Foursteels

A piece of history for my kids. I spy a baseball trophy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 175999
> 
> 
> A piece of history for my kids. I spy a baseball trophy.


I'm of the opinion that one should spy what they have at hand. I like yours in a display, and for you as for me, I had 2 teeth and offered 1 of the 2 to my daughter, her choice, of which one to keep for Christmas. This one is mine…

I've got plenty of the small ones (nurse shark?) but this is by far the best.


----------



## Foursteels

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm of the opinion that one should spy what they have at hand. I like yours in a display, and for you as for me, I had 2 teeth and offered 1 of the 2 to my daughter, her choice, of which one to keep for Christmas. This one is mine…
> View attachment 176113
> I've got plenty of the small ones (nurse shark?) but this is by far the best.



I also have two. Both are about the same size as yours and one for each son. I have them in a display so that they are better preserved.


----------



## Foursteels

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 175999
> 
> 
> A piece of history for my kids. I spy a baseball trophy.




Rather than strictly a baseball trophy, how about any trophy you or your loved ones have been awarded.


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

My sons. I spy a polished rock or stone of any kind


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> I spy a polished rock or stone of any kind


He is polished and he is stone and he is all…

I spy a local to you craft beer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He is polished and he is stone and he is all…
> View attachment 176346
> I spy a local to you craft beer.


Almost 24 hours and no local craft beers? We have so many here in Oregon you can't turn around without getting drunk! 
So my new pick is…a Shito-Mame bonsai single or group of singles. Similar to this

different specie of plant is encouraged.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine!!! One of those four propeller flying things people are spying on their sunbathing neighbors with. Out here people use them for seeing where game animals might be. Spy on your neighbor and they might just show you how good they are with birdshot in their shotgun and you'd never see your too expensive toy again. Just saying, gosh.


----------



## Foursteels

A small size drone with camera that my boss keeps flying around the office. Lol

I spy a bell, like a dinner bell or something of that nature.


----------



## Foursteels

Ok. It's been 24 hours so I'll pick another spy. Hmmmm....How about I spy a bird bath.


----------



## CathyNed

Ha...i caught birds using my torts water dish as a bird bath...i was wondering why every time i walked past the water was dirty and the tort wasnt even in the enclosure..


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't remember if we ever did this one or not...I spy, with my little eye, a turtle stepping stone.


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 177036
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if we ever did this one or not...I spy, with my little eye, a turtle stepping stone.


I spy one in your picture. I know, that doesn't count. How bout a stone a tortoise stepped on


----------



## CathyNed

Or a tortoise shaped stone?


----------



## Foursteels

I think we need a new spy. It's been over a week and nobody can find a turtle stepping stone. Maybe Yvonne has something else we might be able to find?


----------



## Yelloweyed

I spy a wine cooler.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ta Dah!! We have a winner!!! Sorry I left it so long. I forgot about it.

Wine cooler? Not me, man!


----------



## Foursteels

Wine cooler... No problem with that one

I spy a set of weights.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a Shopping cart.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a fishing rod.


----------



## Momof4

I spy gift cards you need to use


----------



## CathyNed

Presents I recieved on the last day of term from the lovely class I taught this year who will be moving on to Secondary school now.


I spy knitting needles!


----------



## bouaboua

How nice of them! ! !


----------



## CathyNed

bouaboua said:


> How nice of them! ! !


They were a lovely bunch I have to say. They also gave me a framed pic of them all which they signed and got engraved. Its lovely!


----------



## bouaboua

CathyNed said:


> They were a lovely bunch I have to say. They also gave me a framed pic of them all which they signed and got engraved. Its lovely!


I do believe, you are a great teacher also! !


----------



## CathyNed

Ok dont want to hold up the tread and nobofy can find knitting needles so...i spy a salt or pepper shaker...


----------



## jaizei

CathyNed said:


> Ok dont want to hold up the tread and nobofy can find knitting needles so...i spy a salt or pepper shaker...



Do packets of salt &/or pepper from McDonald count?


----------



## CathyNed

Ya sure! You use them to shake salt and pepper on your food! Go for it!


----------



## Team Gomberg

CathyNed said:


> Ok dont want to hold up the tread and nobofy can find knitting needles so...i spy a salt or pepper shaker...






I spy carpet


----------



## Yelloweyed

I spy a celadon item (vase, cup, anything).


----------



## bouaboua

I spy a wine collection, or a wine cellar.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a BBQ.


----------



## Yelloweyed

I spy a miniature garden gnome.


----------



## GingerLove

I spy a stuffed monkey.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine……12:48am and I'm heading out to the garage for a very fond 50 year ago memory that brings a tear or two …well that was a letdown … I knew where "Ink Ink" was last, but he's been moved. Answers will be required I tell you what.


----------



## Momof4

I spy the doorbell box that makes the noise. 
I really don't know what they're called.


----------



## Yelloweyed

It was painted white.

I spy a ceiling fan.


----------



## Yvonne G

You just wanted to see if I remembered to sweep the webs out of the hallway. I know your underhanded methods. And NO, I did not sweep away the webs!!! And that's the truth - Pft-t-t!


----------



## Yvonne G

Nuts! Foiled again!


----------



## Yvonne G

If at first you don't succeed...try, try again:




I spy with my little eye...a horse statue.


----------



## DutchieAmanda

I spy... with my hungry eye... chocolate!


----------



## Foursteels

I spy your dog taking over your furniture..like stretched out on your sofa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I don't have a dog but I work with 4500 men ! One has to be a dog !!!


----------



## Yvonne G

My gosh, has it been that long? This picture was taken 10-7-12. That means she's four years old this year.

I spy, with my little eye, a flower pot in the shape of an animal. And if that goes for a day or so without being answered, a flower pot in any shape besides regular pot shape.


----------



## Yelloweyed

I spy a 'lurking' pet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lil' Brother, lurking on the roof, pretending to be a vulture with no eyes who forgot to put his tongue away:




I spy with my little eye, a fancy hose end attachment.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy an out, "cat house" like a dog house for a cat…


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 179738
> View attachment 179739
> 
> I spy an out, "cat house" like a dog house for a cat…


I think it's time for a new spy. Hey Ken, I pm'd to you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 179738
> View attachment 179739
> 
> I spy an out, "cat house" like a dog house for a cat…


Thanks Tina…
I spy a Chinese silk painting…not Korean or even Japanese… a Chinese silk painting.


----------



## CathyNed

Oooh ive got one but i won't be able to post till i can get a pic in a few hours....dang!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CathyNed said:


> Oooh ive got one but i won't be able to post till i can get a pic in a few hours....dang!


That'll teach ya.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@ CathyNed, any pictures?


----------



## CathyNed

Totally forgot till you reminded me Ken...was in China 2 years ago.....i spy an elephant...real....stuffed....wooden....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

CathyNed said:


> Totally forgot till you reminded me Ken...was in China 2 years ago.....i spy an elephant...real....stuffed....wooden....


You forgot about us ? Shame Shame !


----------



## CathyNed

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You forgot about us ? Shame Shame !


Nooo! How could i forget about you guys!!! No i forgot to take a pic !!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

CathyNed said:


> Nooo! How could i forget about you guys!!! No i forgot to take a pic !!


Oh thank God !   all smiles


----------



## Yelloweyed

I spy a skate board.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a hammock


----------



## Momof4

I spy a swimming pool.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a turtle or tortoise lamp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I spy a

pterosaur tooth.
What's happening?
i'm confused.


----------



## Foursteels

We are looking for a turtle or tortoise lamp at This point.


----------



## CathyNed

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spy a
> View attachment 180247
> pterosaur tooth.
> What's happening?
> i'm confused.



So someone posts an "i spy....." . If you have that item then you post a pic of it and then you get to pick the next thing for people to spy.

We are currently working on Foursteels suggestion of a turtle or tortoise lamp. If you have one feel free to post a pic and then suggest something new for us to spy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CathyNed said:


> So someone posts an "i spy....." . If you have that item then you post a pic of it and then you get to pick the next thing for people to spy.
> 
> We are currently working on Foursteels suggestion of a turtle or tortoise lamp. If you have one feel free to post a pic and then suggest something new for us to spy.


----------



## Foursteels

It seems nobody has a turtle or tortoise lamp and I don't want to hang the game up...so how about a KITE?


----------



## Foursteels

OK... No kite. How about a beach towel?


----------



## Momof4

I spy a jacuzzi.


----------



## Prairie Mom

No jacuzzi???


----------



## Yelloweyed

Does this count?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yelloweyed said:


> Does this count?
> View attachment 181577


I'd say so!  What do you spy?


----------



## Momof4

Yelloweyed said:


> Does this count?
> View attachment 181577




Yes, what do you spy?


----------



## Yelloweyed

Oops... I spy a mermaid tail.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yelloweyed said:


> Oops... I spy a mermaid tail.


How about a "unicorn" horn?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How about a "unicorn" horn?


Or a full can of Bud around me !!


----------



## Yelloweyed

It can be from a statue or those plastic swimming mono fins!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yelloweyed said:


> It can be from a statue or those plastic swimming mono fins!


Dang it!! I was hoping someone from the coastal areas would find the opportunity to get a full on photo shoot with one.


----------



## bouaboua

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Or a full can of Bud around me !!


This is a tough one.


----------



## Yelloweyed

Should we change? 

I spy a blooming hibiscus.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yelloweyed said:


> It can be from a statue or those plastic swimming mono fins!


OOOOOooooo! We have a couple monfins if you don't mind skipping the hibiscus!



I spy a SELFIE


----------



## GingerLove

I can't believe he found my camera.  If this counts... then I spy a real frog. (preferably green.  )


----------



## bouaboua

GingerLove said:


> I can't believe he found my camera.  If this counts... then I spy a real frog. (preferably green.  )
> View attachment 182240


Hahahahahahahah~~~~~~this is a good one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

GingerLove said:


> then I spy a real frog. (preferably green.  )
> View attachment 182240





I spy a rose bush.


----------



## Foursteels

That's a big frog. I had found a baby. Lol


----------



## GingerLove

He's so tiny compared to Cowboy Ken's!! Anyone want frog legs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GingerLove said:


> He's so tiny compared to Cowboy Ken's!! Anyone want frog legs?


wifey tells me I've got frog's legs.


----------



## GingerLove

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey tells me I've got frog's legs.



Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 182252
> 
> I spy a rose bush.


Couple days gone by, and nothing from nobody? Ummm, ok. How about a couple steaks on the barbi?


----------



## Yvonne G

Three neglected rose bushes:




I spy with my little eye, your kitchen garbage container!


----------



## JoesMum

I spy an empty dishwasher machine


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 183710
> 
> I spy an empty dishwasher machine


See you should have said full dish washer . No body has a empty one !


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy, with my little eye...

...a clean kitchen table.


----------



## GingerLove

Way to go, I wish my dishwasher were empty. But at least my table is clean! 


I don't know if this has been done before, but I spy a bird, real or fake.


----------



## Yvonne G

GingerLove said:


> Way to go, I wish my dishwasher were empty. .



I bought that dishwasher used for $20 just to fill the space. It was hardly used when I bought it, and I've never used it.

This is Blue. He now lives in Texas with tortadise:




And this was a blue crowned conure I adopted from a rescue. He eventually developed a tumor and couldn't swallow food, so went to meet his maker last summer:




I spy with my little eye, a musical instrument.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My didgeridoo. 
I won't horrify you with a vid of me playing it.


I spy with my little eye...............
....................................An autobiography.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a banana hanger thingy!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My didgeridoo.
> I won't horrify you with a vid of me playing it.
> View attachment 183727
> 
> I spy with my little eye...............
> ....................................An autobiography.


That's awesome!! I love didgeridoos and would love to see a video!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> That's awesome!! I love didgeridoos and would love to see a video!!


Well, don't say i didn't warn you. 
I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Momof4

I guess nobody has a banana tree!




I spy a pic of your tortoise seed packets!


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks for reminding me. It's probably too late now to sprinkle all that over the tortoise yards.

I spy with my little eye - your telephone note pad (where you jot down names and phone numbers of calls you received). Or if you don't have that, one of those phone number doohickeys where you keep phone numbers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Or if you don't have that, one of those phone number doohickeys where you keep phone numbers.


You mean one of these doohickeys?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, one of those.

What do you spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy a 4-1/2" floppy disk. Or an 8 track tape of "disco music".


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye, a cast iron frying pan.


----------



## Team Gomberg

> I spy with my little eye, a cast iron frying pan.






I spy a yellow wall


----------



## Foursteels

Sorry the chandelier makes the wall look weird. Lol

I spy a set of candle sticks.


----------



## GingerLove

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 184940
> 
> Sorry the chandelier makes the wall look weird. Lol
> 
> I spy a set of candle sticks.



That's such a classy room!! Do you like to decorate?


----------



## Foursteels

GingerLove said:


> That's such a classy room!! Do you like to decorate?


Actually, that room sat empty for years because we have no need for an office. Then, we decided to change another room around and had extra book cases and a leather chair so I put them in that room and added a desk.


----------



## JoesMum

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 184940
> 
> Sorry the chandelier makes the wall look weird. Lol
> 
> I spy a set of candle sticks.





I spy a clock that needs a key to wind it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye...a stack of tied up newspapers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 185101
> View attachment 185102
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye...a stack of tied up newspapers.


Ummm for the youngins, what are "newspapers"?


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm for the youngins, what are "newspapers"?


Mine are in bags for taking to recycling. I guess I could hunt out some string!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm for the youngins, what are "newspapers"?



That's what you use in the wood stove to start the fire.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Mine are in bags for taking to recycling. I guess I could hunt out some string!



Bags of newspapers would suffice.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Bags of newspapers would suffice.


It's a deal 


I spy a bicycle tyre pump


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a dog house


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava's dog house is mine…that and her 5 acres she simply must protect mindlessly barking to defend.
Her "dog house" is an open kennel in the master bedroom.


----------



## JoesMum

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 185288
> 
> I spy a dog house





Converted to tort basking purposes, but it's still a dog house 

I spy an apple tree with apples on it.


----------



## gamera154

I'm going to have a turn because my apple tree has no apples at the moment I spy with my little eye and old tv


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, since mum's spy is a couple weeks old, we'll let you jump in out of turn.




I spy with my little eye...one of those portable dog fences.


----------



## JAYGEE

Boom! It's folded up and not set up but it is a portable dog fence cage thing.

I spy a Texans jersey, hat, shirt etc..


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Boom! It's folded up and not set up but it is a portable dog fence cage thing.
> 
> I spy a Texans jersey, hat, shirt etc..



Wow! It took almost a month, but we finally got you out of Forum Retirement and back in with the program!

No jersey from me. Just a welcome back!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ha Ha...Here's one:






(but it's not my picture, so it's cheating)


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! It took almost a month, but we finally got you out of Forum Retirement and back in with the program!
> 
> No jersey from me. Just a welcome back!


Thank you! Missed this place!


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> Ha Ha...Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but it's not my picture, so it's cheating)


If no one gets it in 24 hours we will use it!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JAYGEE said:


> If no one gets it in 24 hours we will use it!


Isn't the Beer a wild card ?


----------



## JAYGEE

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Isn't the Beer a wild card ?


If it isn't it should be!


----------



## AZtortMom

* whistling in the dark*


----------



## wellington

AZtortMom said:


> * whistling in the dark*


Oh man, spy something and see if this goes again.


----------



## teresaf

Not sure this is what we're looking for didn't want to go back too far


----------



## wellington

teresaf said:


> Not sure this is what we're looking for didn't want to go back too far


I think @AZtortMom should just spy something new seeing she brought it to the front again.


----------



## teresaf

Nope it wasn't beer you're looking for. Dang. Never mind. Won't find a jersey here


----------



## AZtortMom

Not here either. 
I spy a vase full of flowers


----------



## Team Gomberg

AZtortMom said:


> Not here either.
> I spy a vase full of flowers



What great timing..



I spy a Christmas decoration.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## leigti

AZtortMom said:


> Tick tock tick tock


Talk to me after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a whole box of 'em:




I spy with my little eye, an insulator for either power wire or telephone wire.


----------



## AZtortMom

leigti said:


> Talk to me after Thanksgiving.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a whole box of 'em:
> 
> View attachment 192064
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye, an insulator for either power wire or telephone wire.


Wha what?


----------



## Yvonne G

One of these:




I'll give it 'til tomorrow and if no one has any I'll make a new spy.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> One of these:
> 
> View attachment 192077
> 
> 
> I'll give it 'til tomorrow and if no one has any I'll make a new spy.


I think you have this one cornered


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, I guess no one has an insulator. I felt sure @Turtulas-Len len would have one. Here's a new spy:

I spy with my little eye, an old treadle type sewing machine.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Sorry I don't have any insulators handy here at the beach, I do have 6 treadle sewing machines in the living room and one out in the laundry room though. here are 2


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I spy an old dog or cat cast iron door stop.


----------



## JoesMum

I can do a cast iron ducks doorstop if nobody can do a cat or dog


----------



## GingerLove

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sorry I don't have any insulators handy here at the beach, I do have 6 treadle sewing machines in the living room and one out in the laundry room though. here are 2
> View attachment 192176



This is off topic, but... recognize anything similar in our pictures?  Sorry for the blur.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh lordy! You and Len have the same vintage radio!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I can do a cast iron ducks doorstop if nobody can do a cat or dog
> View attachment 192178



Far as I'm concerned, the ducks win the prize. What do you spy?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Far as I'm concerned, the ducks win the prize. What do you spy?


Thanks Yvonne

In that case, I spy a pile/basket of ironing waiting to be done ( Guess who's been trying ignore hers  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Thanks Yvonne
> 
> In that case, I spy a pile/basket of ironing waiting to be done ( Guess who's been trying ignore hers  )


Michelle Obama ?


----------



## cryspow

So I don't know how to train a tortoise and I have to ask for your help


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Thanks Yvonne
> 
> In that case, I spy a pile/basket of ironing waiting to be done ( Guess who's been trying ignore hers  )





Not mine! This is a thrift store near me. I bet a lot of that stuff needs ironing. The store is piled so full that the proprietors sit outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

cryspow said:


> So I don't know how to train a tortoise and I have to ask for your help



Not on this thread. This is a thread for fun. No hard questions, just a contest to see who can find the 'spy.'


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Very Nice


JoesMum said:


> I can do a cast iron ducks doorstop if nobody can do a cat or dog
> View attachment 192178


Nice ducks. I've seen them before, not all are painted the same. Is yours a Hubley ? Here's my dog and cat.


----------



## JoesMum

Turtulas-Len said:


> Very Nice
> 
> Nice ducks. I've seen them before, not all are painted the same. Is yours a Hubley ? Here's my dog and cat.
> View attachment 192240
> View attachment 192239


I don't know who made it


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> View attachment 192225
> 
> Not mine! This is a thrift store near me. I bet a lot of that stuff needs ironing. The store is piled so full that the proprietors sit outside.


No other offers, so I guess it's your turn to spy @Big Charlie. 

PS I have finally done the ironing today


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> No other offers, so I guess it's your turn to spy @Big Charlie.
> 
> PS I have finally done the ironing today


I spy a handprint.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...I used to have a couple of those, but my kids now have kids of their own. Who knows where those hand prints got to?


----------



## JoesMum

I made a hand print 



I spy a kitchen knife block or rack


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy, with my little eye...

A tree pruning tool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I should just post a picture of wifey at this point.


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor wifey. You make her do that kind of work?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Poor wifey. You make her do that kind of work?


Not really, no.
I shudder to think what would happen if I let wifey loose with our pruning shears.
She's dangerous enough with scissors.
I give her those blunt, plastic, round ended school scissors to play with.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really, no.
> I shudder to think what would happen if I let wifey loose with our pruning shears.
> She's dangerous enough with scissors.
> I give her those blunt, plastic, round ended school scissors to play with.


*chuckle* I can always count on you to make me laugh Adam


----------



## Big Charlie

I spy a turtle or tortoise keychain.


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a pair of rubber gloves


----------



## Big Charlie

I spy a flip phone.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Doesn't everyone have a flip phone ?

.I spy a yard stick.


----------



## JoesMum

Turtulas-Len said:


> .I spy a yard stick.


We're metric in Europe. The nearest yard stick I know of is at my Mum's 300 miles away. Will a metre ruler marked with inches do?- it's the closest equivalent


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We're metric in Europe. The nearest yard stick I know of is at my Mum's 300 miles away. Will a metre ruler marked with inches do?- it's the closest equivalent
> 
> View attachment 192455



Works for me. What do you spy?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Works for me. What do you spy?


I spy a tennis racket  (Badminton or squash will be allowed, but it needs to be stringed!)


----------



## BILBO-03

is this stringed or not?


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like it to me. I think un-strung would mean the birdy or ball or whatever, would go right through the framework. No 'netting' laced on it.

What do you spy?


----------



## BILBO-03

I spy a piano


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy a really, really OLD computer game.


----------



## GingerLove

I have two.  I spy... a Nerf gun.


----------



## GingerLove

Or a Nerf dart??


----------



## Team Gomberg

The nerf guns are in the kids room....if it's not posted by morning, I'll have it!


----------



## BILBO-03

i spy a .......crested gecko in its enclosure


----------



## Team Gomberg

Oh ya, I totally forgot lol


----------



## AZtortMom

So.. what's the spy?


----------



## GingerLove

I think he said a crested gecko in it's enclosure.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

BILBO-03 said:


> View attachment 192523
> i spy a .......crested gecko in its enclosure


Here's one.

I see a clock that uses counter weights or is key wound to operate. No electric, battery, or solar.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here's one.
> View attachment 192734
> I see a clock that uses counter weights or is key wound to operate. No electric, battery, or solar.



My moms..



After 34 or so years she's finally going to sell this loud annoying thing! LOL

I spy a horse


----------



## Yvonne G

My son picked this one up in Korea. It's made up of some antique parts, some tin cans and some not-so-antique parts:





You should hear it when it bongs the hour. It sounds like a coffee grinder, "Schratchet-schrkutch BONG schratchet-schrkut, etc."


----------



## Yvonne G

Shucks. I missed out on the clock.


----------



## GingerLove

Does it have to be a live horse or can it be an object?


----------



## Yvonne G

My last horse was euthanized last summer due to infirmity in old age. Here's her picture:


She was a great pet. Hard to see them grow old and infirm.

Because I can't really "spy" her anymore, I'll defer to someone else who might have a horse spy.


----------



## Yvonne G

GingerLove said:


> Does it have to be a live horse or can it be an object?



Heather didn't specify real or fake, Ginger- go for it!!


----------



## GingerLove

@Yvonne G , your horse was beautiful. I'm sorry she passed. Thank you for sharing her picture! I think that she counts as an "I spy", personally, but I'll post so that someone can spy something else. Anyone else used to collect painted ponies?  This represents my "wild side". 


And I spy an *Eiffel tower.* Could be a statue or a charm or anything.


----------



## Yvonne G

@GingerLove : You said "could be a statue or a charm *OR ANYTHING*"

So, here's an eiffel tower that I drew, alongside my screen showing many more eiffel towers!!! 








I spy with my little eye, a Chinese foo dog figurine.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I believe these are foo dogs,

If they are not disregard, but if they are, I spy a cuttle bone


----------



## Yvonne G

They are indeed!

Dang! I don't have cuttlebone ATM. Hopefully someone else will have one.


----------



## JoesMum

Turtulas-Len said:


> I believe these are foo dogs,
> View attachment 193700
> If they are not disregard, but if they are, I spy a cuttle bone





I spy a wooden chopping board


----------



## Yelloweyed

I spy baby twins! Oops. Too late


----------



## Yelloweyed

I spy baby twins !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've got one around somewhere.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got one around somewhere.
> View attachment 193705



Somehow I really doubt that's where one normally keeps his cuttlebone, Adam. At any rate, we're now looking for baby twins to spy.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Somehow I really doubt that's where one normally keeps his cuttlebone, Adam. At any rate, we're now looking for baby twins to spy.


He was eye spying it 

Back on topic... baby twins... I don't have baby twin anythings as far as I'm aware


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> He was eye spying it
> 
> Back on topic... baby twins... I don't have baby twin anythings as far as I'm aware


Me neither , I hope!
Baby twin tortoises, anybody ?
Or baby twin anything ?


----------



## AZtortMom

*shaking head*


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> He was eye spying it
> 
> Back on topic... baby twins... I don't have baby twin anythings as far as I'm aware



LOL! He's very funny, but I'm so dense most of it goes right over my head until it's explained to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! He's very funny, but I'm so dense most of it goes right over my head until it's explained to me.


Don't fret.
I'll just scuttle off back to the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't fret.
> I'll just scuttle off back to the Cold Dark Room.


Wait for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wait for me


Oh, okay.
Got any identical twins ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't fret.
> I'll just scuttle off back to the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## GingerLove

Yvonne G said:


> @GingerLove : You said "could be a statue or a charm *OR ANYTHING*"
> 
> So, here's an eiffel tower that I drew, alongside my screen showing many more eiffel towers!!!
> 
> View attachment 193690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye, a Chinese foo dog figurine.



Love it, @Yvonne G !  Especially the depiction of you.


----------



## Momof4

I have twin step daughters! Let me search for a baby pic!


----------



## Momof4

I spy anything santa!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy making the draw for the Secret Santa.


Does that count ?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 193845
> 
> 
> I spy anything santa!!






Doing some ho-ho-homework!

I spy a unique deck of cards


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Charming, ignored again.
Back to the Cold Dark Room I go.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy making the draw for the Secret Santa.
> View attachment 193848
> 
> Does that count ?



I think this would qualify if the Spy were for "anything Christmas," Adam. I'm thinking your picture is showing Tidgy choosing the next 'TORTOISE' person for gift giving? Since it was a euphemism (?) for "Secret Santa", maybe it should apply. If no one guesses Heather's deck of cards, I vote for you getting to choose the next spy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just kidding.



How about this ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Is one of these unique or are looking for round, triangle, extra large, etc ?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding.
> View attachment 193865
> 
> 
> How about this ?



I think it counts Adam. It not your typical boring deck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I think it counts Adam. It not your typical boring deck.


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Then i spy an advent calendar.


----------



## GingerLove

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Charming, ignored again.
> Back to the Cold Dark Room I go.



Eheh, I got a good laugh out of it anyway. The little papers are so cute.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Then i spy an advent calendar.





I spy a fireplace with the fire lit


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 193876
> 
> I spy a fireplace with the fire lit


Gas will do... it doesn't have to be logs! "Flame effect"...


----------



## Yvonne G

All burned up until this evening -


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 193893
> 
> 
> All burned up until this evening -


That'll do. It clearly was lit  Time zones differ.


----------



## Yvonne G

Woot! Woot! I win again!!!

***Ouch! Darn it. I strained my arm trying to pat myself on the back***

Ok, I Spy With My Little Eye - an aerosol spray can of ant killer.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Woot! Woot! I win again!!!
> 
> ***Ouch! Darn it. I strained my arm trying to pat myself on the back***
> 
> Ok, I Spy With My Little Eye - an aerosol spray can of ant killer.







I spy an old fashioned gas pump. Can be a miniature.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think Big Charlie wins by default. No one seems to have a gas pump.

So I'm going to start a new spy.

You know it's too cold for me to go outside when I look for things to do in house to get out of going outside, right? And I actually took the dust mop and dusted all the ceiling/wall corners to get rid of spider webs. Now THAT'S cold (if it makes me do housework).

So...

I spy with my little eye, a dust mop!


----------



## bouaboua

Here you go. It's been a long time for this thread to be alive again......or just I been missing it?

I spy a Christmas tree outside on the curb already.


----------



## Yvonne G

Curb? What curb?

for that matter - Tree? What tree?


----------



## bouaboua

I mean curbside........


----------



## Yvonne G

I still say, "Curbside? What curb?" (If you'll remember, I have no curbs. It was a joke, Steven.)


----------



## Momof4

Shoot my tree is only outside not at the curb. We are going to burn it in the desert.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Shoot my tree is only outside not at the curb. We are going to burn it in the desert.



Um-m-m-m I'm gonna' tell.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Um-m-m-m I'm gonna' tell.




Everyone piles them up with wood pallets stacked like 2 stories high. 
Pour gas on it and poof!!


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a photo album


----------



## JoesMum

Two for the price of one 

I spy a wall clock


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a security camera.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 195908
> 
> 
> I spy a security camera.








I spy a boot jack!


----------



## JoesMum

Team Gomberg said:


> View attachment 195920
> 
> View attachment 195921
> 
> 
> I spy a boot jack!





I spy a snow shovel


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This one sets here all year,

I spy a church key.


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my very tired little eye, a loaf of bread!


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, dang it! Missed my chance again!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, NOW I spy with my tired little eye, a loaf of bread!


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a pair of gardening scissors.


----------



## Foursteels

If nobody has a gardening scissor, how about any tool used for gardening?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have scissors and clippers

I spy a back scratcher.


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye - a fireplace poker.


----------



## domagoj

(Here you have a whole set)

I spy with my little eye... a bottle of rum


----------



## Big Charlie

domagoj said:


> View attachment 196435
> 
> (Here you have a whole set)
> 
> I spy with my little eye... a bottle of rum






I spy with my little eye...something that is cross-stitched or embroidered.


----------



## bouaboua

Big Charlie said:


> View attachment 196449
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye...something that is cross-stitched or embroidered.


That is a rum bottle. Not much rum in the bottle


----------



## Big Charlie

bouaboua said:


> That is a rum bottle. Not much rum in the bottle


Ha Ha! I couldn't find a full one!


----------



## BILBO-03

I spy with my little eye...something that is cross-stitched or embroidered.[/QUOTE]


I spy with my little eye...
Snow


----------



## AZtortMom

Certainly not here


----------



## AZtortMom

To my fellow TFO friends


----------



## domagoj

BILBO-03 said:


> I spy with my little eye...something that is cross-stitched or embroidered.



View attachment 196451

I spy with my little eye...
Snow[/QUOTE]


There's plenty of it here. Sorry for the crappy pic, it's dark outside
I spy with my little eye... A lava lamp


----------



## Momof4

I spy your dessert.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Sahara is my desert.
Oh, sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 196523
> 
> 
> I spy your dessert.



OMG! I can't believe you actually have a lava lamp.


----------



## Yvonne G

I ate a couple handsful of this after lunch today:






I spy with my little eye, an oil filled electric radiator.


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> I ate a couple handsful of this after lunch today:
> 
> View attachment 196536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye, an oil filled electric radiator.


Darn, if it wasn't so darn cold out I'd get you a pic of mine and the back up. Oh well someone will have it.


----------



## bouaboua

I spy with my little eye a empty glass beer bottle.


----------



## bouaboua

Hurry.......Drink up Honey.........Hurry! ! ! !


----------



## cmacusa3

I spy with my little eye a Yeti tumbler


----------



## Momof4

I spy a gas can.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I can't believe you actually have a lava lamp.



My kids have them.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy wind chimes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 197838
> 
> I spy wind chimes





Sure it take a good wind to get them chiming, but wind chimes they are. 
I spy…an old, rusty horseshoe with a nail or two still in.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 198513
> 
> Sure it take a good wind to get them chiming, but wind chimes they are.
> I spy…an old, rusty horseshoe with a nail or two still in.





I spy a piggy bank. (Money box - doesn't have to be pig shaped though the one we have is)


----------



## Momof4

I spy a "vintage" bicycle! 50's, 60's


----------



## Yvonne G

I bought this in the '60s to get exercise, but it doesn't coast. You peddle, peddle, peddle, then you want to coast a bit to rest your legs, but it quickly rolls to a stop. No free wheeling coast. I've been saying I'm going to take it in and have it gone over, but I've been saying that for about 20, 25 years.

I spy with my little eye, a push mower.


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 198695
> 
> 
> I bought this in the '60s to get exercise, but it doesn't coast. You peddle, peddle, peddle, then you want to coast a bit to rest your legs, but it quickly rolls to a stop. No free wheeling coast. I've been saying I'm going to take it in and have it gone over, but I've been saying that for about 20, 25 years.
> 
> I spy with my little eye, a push mower.


You're garage looks as full as mine! ; )


----------



## Yvonne G

teresaf said:


> You're garage looks as full as mine! ; )



I spent a whole day doing what I called "cleaning the garage." But that really means cleaning up the part on the wide side of the truck. It's a 2 and a half car garage and the truck is parked on the right, where the bicycle is, and the other side is tools, etc. So I cleaned up that side, but the bike side - sheesh! You wouldn't wanna' get trapped over there.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 198695
> 
> 
> I bought this in the '60s to get exercise, but it doesn't coast. You peddle, peddle, peddle, then you want to coast a bit to rest your legs, but it quickly rolls to a stop. No free wheeling coast. I've been saying I'm going to take it in and have it gone over, but I've been saying that for about 20, 25 years.
> 
> I spy with my little eye, a push mower.




Love it!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Nobody has a push mower?




Ok then, I spy with my little eye - an old fashioned hurricane lamp/kerosene lantern.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll get that when I get to the house. Does it have to have a chimney on it?


----------



## teresaf

Beat you to it. I think....This right? I spy with my little eye an old rocking chair


----------



## teresaf

What's forgot the picture.... It'd be better but I'm stuck in a chair with a baby in my lap Asleep
... okay old rocking chair


----------



## JoesMum

I spy an electric kettle


----------



## KevinGG

I spy a Japanese Maple


----------



## JoesMum

KevinGG said:


> View attachment 198802
> 
> 
> I spy a Japanese Maple


* Wonders what the zoom is like on her phone ... it's wet out there!  *


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> * Wonders what the zoom is like on her phone ... it's wet out there!  *


I've got one but it is dark out there!


----------



## JoesMum

KevinGG said:


> View attachment 198802
> 
> 
> I spy a Japanese Maple


Not exactly looking its best at this time of year, but it is a Japanese Maple



I spy a big puddle


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> I spy a big puddle


Rigggghttt…I'm going out there in my house slippers…NOT.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> What's forgot the picture.... It'd be better but I'm stuck in a chair with a baby in my lap Asleep
> ... okay old rocking chair


Kinda looks electric to me. I was thinking she meant like this


----------



## motero

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kinda looks electric to me. I was thinking she meant like this
> View attachment 198806


Or this? I spy an ostrich egg.


----------



## JoesMum

motero said:


> View attachment 198817
> 
> Or this? I spy an ostrich egg.


But we were beyond that and spying a puddle


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m. . .we had a spot of rain last night. Let me go see if any of it stuck. . .


----------



## Yvonne G

You can just barely see a tiny bit of standing water where my tire makes an impression as I back out of the garage.

And here's Spencer. She says she doesn't like the rain:




I spy with my little eye, a lovely shot of a cloudy sky.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 198819
> 
> 
> You can just barely see a tiny bit of standing water where my tire makes an impression as I back out of the garage.
> 
> And here's Spencer. She says she doesn't like the rain:
> 
> View attachment 198820
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye, a lovely shot of a cloudy sky.


It's not actually raining at the moment which makes a change



I spy a tartan scarf (or other item that's tartan!) It's the tartan that's important


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne throws down her mouse and stomps out of the room*** Tartan, indeed!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

With tartan bagpipe keyring.
I spy with my little eye .........
.................
Some white candles.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 198827
> 
> With tartan bagpipe keyring.
> I spy with my little eye .........
> .................
> Some white candles.


 I suspect @Yvonne G may have one of those keyrings too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I suspect @Yvonne G may have one of those keyrings too


Me, too. 
But I think she probably enjoys the stomping about.


----------



## teresaf

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kind ectric to me. I was thinking she meant like this
> View attachment 198806


I was talking about the 50 year old oil camping lantern hanging on the electric lamp. it was a bad picture cuz I had a baby sleeping on me.

however I think it was a propane


----------



## Momof4

I spy a pile of dog toys


----------



## motero

Yvonne we need a clarification on the lamp please.
HaHa.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 198841
> 
> 
> I spy a pile of dog toys



Those are candles? Where are the wicks?


----------



## Yvonne G

motero said:


> Yvonne we need a clarification on the lamp please.
> HaHa.



It looks like what I was asking for (the little lamp hanging from the electric lamp)


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye, an umbrella stand/holder.

(Notice the dirt smudge on the doorway. My cat, Molly, that I had to have put to sleep a couple years ago used to rub her face there. I don't wash it off because I loved that cat so much. It's the last physical thing of her that I have.)


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Those are candles? Where are the wicks?



No, white chocolate candies.


----------



## Momof4

Did I get skipped? Hmmm.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Did I get skipped? Hmmm.




Nope! I'm a dummy!! My old eyes read candies not candles!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

White candles, please someone.


----------



## GingerLove

Momof4 said:


> Nope! I'm a dummy!! My old eyes read candies not candles!



I'd much rather the candy. I hear wax isn't too good for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

So let's go ahead with the white candles and forget about the dog toys and the umbrella stand/holder.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nope, my candles are beige and pale pink


----------



## teresaf

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 198841
> 
> 
> I spy a pile of dog toys



Are those OSTRICH eggs?! WHY would you have them? Lol

OHHHHHHH, nevermind! Candies! Lol


----------



## teresaf

White candle!

I spy with my little eye blue Nail polish! this should be easy for the people who have baby torts....


----------



## GingerLove

Didn't use any of these on my tort as her favorite color is pink, but I fancy blue myself. 


I spy a piece of art made by yourself. Drawing, painting, clay, etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Saturn.





by Adam. 
I spy with my little eye ..................................
An interesting umbrella.


----------



## GingerLove

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saturn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Adam.
> I spy with my little eye ..................................
> An interesting umbrella.



Wow.


----------



## Momof4

GingerLove said:


> Didn't use any of these on my tort as her favorite color is pink, but I fancy blue myself.
> View attachment 198862
> 
> I spy a piece of art made by yourself. Drawing, painting, clay, etc.







I spy anything Star Wars!


----------



## GingerLove

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 198864
> View attachment 198865
> 
> 
> I spy anything Star Wars!



I count this one. Sorry, Mr. Adam.  Here's an ewok backpack of my sister's.


I spy... an interesting umbrella.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 198864
> View attachment 198865
> 
> 
> I spy anything Star Wars!


What was wrong with my drawing ?


----------



## GingerLove

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was wrong with my drawing ?



It was... uh... yeah. That's all I'll say.  Though it did make me smile.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was wrong with my drawing ?




Sorry Adam!! The app didn't refresh I guess! I didn't see yours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sorry Adam!! The app didn't refresh I guess! I didn't see yours


Lucky you.


----------



## bouaboua

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saturn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Adam.
> I spy with my little eye ..................................
> An interesting umbrella.



That's a good one! ! ! Hahahahahah~~


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

GingerLove said:


> I spy... an interesting umbrella.


Ummm, I'm in Oregon, what's an umbrella ?


----------



## teresaf

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm, I'm in Oregon, what's an umbrella ?



It just rains twice a year there........

The 1st time for 6 months and the 2nd time for 6 months!


----------



## GingerLove

Hmm... seems no one has an umbrella. How about... a decorative pillow?


----------



## Yvonne G

These pillows aren't decorative, but they do decorate my bed:




If this is acceptable, I spy with my little eye - a current picture of your beautifully polished fingernails. If you're a guy, your wife or GF's nails are acceptable.


----------



## GingerLove

Yvonne G said:


> These pillows aren't decorative, but they do decorate my bed:
> 
> View attachment 199626
> 
> 
> If this is acceptable, I spy with my little eye - a current picture of your beautifully polished fingernails. If you're a guy, your wife or GF's nails are acceptable.



It's acceptable.


----------



## Yvonne G

No one has beautifully polished nails?

Ok, then, I spy with my little eye - a packet of seeds ready to plant.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a hammock


----------



## Foursteels

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 200127
> 
> 
> I spy a hammock



If nobody has a hammock, how about I spy a walking cane or walking stick?


----------



## teresaf

I spy with my little eye...A brown eye!


----------



## Razan

teresaf said:


> I spy with my little eye...A brown eye!


funny At first I thought that was a picture of a broken leg. Tibia or fibula bone. Obviously I am not a doctor...and need new glasses.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> I spy with my little eye...A brown eye!


Is this "Brown" enough?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is this "Brown" enough?


 oops. Forgot the picture…Komoto dragon


----------



## motero

Looks brown to me, You forgot to say what you spy.


----------



## teresaf

@Cowboy_Ken what do you spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> @Cowboy_Ken what do you spy?


Real sunshine


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a fish, either in a piece of artwork, an aquarium or ready to eat. Any fish will do.


----------



## teresaf

I spy a toy car


----------



## motero

I spy a Joshua Tree.


----------



## Yvonne G

I would love to have a Joshua Tree. I've looked into it and it's just not the correct weather here. However, it does freeze where they grow, so I don't know why I shouldn't give one a try.


----------



## Stuart S.

No Joshua Trees this far north.. lol


----------



## AZtortMom

A few over in cali.. none here either


----------



## Yvonne G

After reading this thread, I ordered one. I'll just put it in the greenhouse for winter until it's big enough to be planted in the ground.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> After reading this thread, I ordered one. I'll just put it in the greenhouse for winter until it's big enough to be planted in the ground.


I'm curious now. Keep me posted


----------



## teresaf

Zones 6a-8b. Bummer.


----------



## motero

AZtortMom said:


> A few over in cali.. none here either



Arizona has loads of Joshua trees. Just in a few specific locations.


----------



## KevinGG

Well, since no one has one, I found one online: 




I spy a Buddha statue.


----------



## motero

"No photos can be found online, you must have taken the picture yourself."


----------



## KevinGG

I don't play by the rules. 

Or we could just sit here til someone goes to Joshua Tree...


----------



## jaizei

KevinGG said:


> I don't play by the rules.
> 
> Or we could just sit here til someone goes to Joshua Tree...



Or someone takes a picture of their computer screen


----------



## KevinGG

jaizei said:


> Or someone takes a picture of their computer screen



I like your style. 

Here you go. I took the picture myself:




I spy a Buddha statue.


----------



## motero

Lame!!!!

Here is a little one I grew from seed, it is almost 5 years old.


----------



## teresaf

motero said:


> Lame!!!!
> 
> Here is a little one I grew from seed, it is almost 5 years old.
> View attachment 201457


We can't all live in Arizona! I wish I could grow one here but I would need to cover it every time it got below 55. I left Ohio because I got tired of trying to save my plants every year. I'll be darned if I had to do it here! :/


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

teresaf said:


> We can't all live in Arizona! I wish I could grow one here but I would need to cover it every time it got below 55. I left Ohio because I got tired of trying to save my plants every year. I'll be darned if I had to do it here! :/


Yes you can live in AZ there are two houses for sale by me !!!!!!


----------



## leigti

motero said:


> Lame!!!!
> 
> Here is a little one I grew from seed, it is almost 5 years old.
> View attachment 201457


What do you spy?


----------



## teresaf

Still a Buddha I think


----------



## motero

I guess Buddha, and Joshua trees are to rare. How about a Nerf Gun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> Still a Buddha I think


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy … a mature carrion plant!!!!


----------



## teresaf

Hey! Thanks! Now I know what it's called. It was free.


----------



## teresaf

I spy a large ponytail palm!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> Hey! Thanks! Now I know what it's called. It was free.


Just be sure to smell the beautiful flower deep, you'll never match the fragrance in any other flower… ; )


----------



## teresaf

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just be sure to smell the beautiful flower deep, you'll never match the fragrance in any other flower… ; )


 I will! I found someone on Craigslist that was giving away some of the plants in his yard(getting crowded). When he found we had just moved here from Ohio he started giving me a sample of a bunch of his garden plants. He was so cool. Such nice people here in Florida!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

teresaf said:


> I will!!


 I'm simply funnin' you with that. Don't take a deep breath of the fragrance as I had suggested. They do not emit a pleasant fragrance, hence their name…carrion. 
Granted, it will be the most spectacular flower in your garden, but, as the name indicates, they smell of rotting flesh! Some say they smell like rotting fish. I can mainly tell you that they don't smell much like roses. 
There job is to attract flies and carrion beetles which do the pollination of the flower to produce seeds. Did you look up the photos on the WorldWideInternt Machine of these flowers? They are very pretty even though brownish/purple. My favorite is that mine live on a very sunny window sill of my living room. LOL. Take pictures to share.


----------



## teresaf

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm simply funnin' you with that. Don't take a deep breath of the fragrance as I had suggested. They do not emit a pleasant fragrance, hence their name…carrion.
> Granted, it will be the most spectacular flower in your garden, but, as the name indicates, they smell of rotting flesh! Some say they smell like rotting fish. I can mainly tell you that they don't smell much like roses.
> There job is to attract flies and carrion beetles which do the pollination of the flower to produce seeds. Did you look up the photos on the WorldWideInternt Machine of these flowers? They are very pretty even though brownish/purple. My favorite is that mine live on a very sunny window sill of my living room. LOL. Take pictures to share.


Hahaha! You totally got me! Lol!


----------



## Yvonne G

I believe the last spy was for a large pony tail palm:



This one's not the prettiest speciman. Several years ago the top died back (rotted?) and what you see is a new growth from about 4 years ago.

This one was a beauty. It got too big for a pot, so I planted it in the ground in the rain forest. The Manouria tortoises ate it:




I spy with my little eye, a kitty in a box.


----------



## Jennifer M

Does this count as a kitty in a box?


----------



## Momof4

Jennifer M said:


> Does this count as a kitty in a box?




What's your spy??


----------



## Jennifer M

I spy a hedgehog.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jennifer M said:


> Does this count as a kitty in a box?
> 
> View attachment 216640



Aw, geez! He's adorable!


----------



## Momof4

Jennifer M said:


> I spy a hedgehog.



Shoot, I don't have a hedgehog!!


----------



## teresaf

Me either. I have a rat and a ferret though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

teresaf said:


> Me either. I have a rat and a ferret though!


Glue some cocktail sticks to the ferret.


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! i spy lives


----------



## Momof4

@Jennifer M

Nobody has a hedgehog I guess so you can share yours.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> No one pick a animal because Tom has like every animal known to man kind!


That is so true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> @Jennifer M
> 
> Nobody has a hedgehog I guess so you can share yours.


We have them In the Cold Dark Room, but it's too dark to see them and flash photography is forbidden.


----------



## Jennifer M

Meet Pinecone


----------



## Jennifer M

I spy a cicada (locust) live or shell.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have one and it's alive.


I spy a paper clip


----------



## Yvonne G

How convenient. I didn't even have to leave my chair!

I spy with my little eye an egg frying in a pan.


----------



## Momof4

I spy your favorite perfume or cologne!


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 216907
> 
> 
> I spy your favorite perfume or cologne!



I spy a miniature tea cup. Put something in the picture to prove it is miniature.


----------



## waretrop

I spy a duck decoy.....


----------



## waretrop

Did I play that right??? No one can spy duck decoys....Can I play by myself?????


----------



## waretrop

Is it because I didn't get invited to play????


Here they are complete with dust....

I spy a glass of wine....


----------



## Big Charlie

waretrop said:


> Did I play that right??? No one can spy duck decoys....Can I play by myself?????


Wait, I have one!


----------



## waretrop

ok CHARLIE...Let's see it....


----------



## Big Charlie

waretrop said:


> ok CHARLIE...Let's see it....


Mine is very dusty too. I painted it myself years ago! I spy a coin purse.


----------



## waretrop

I spy a "mouse".... LOL easy-peasy... oh and nice duck CHARLIE.


----------



## teresaf

I have a rat.....


----------



## Bambam1989

I don't have mice... Not even a toy one


----------



## Bambam1989

...computer mouse?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have a mouse that everyone should recognize

I spy a rocking horse


----------



## Yvonne G

Two for the price of one:




I spy with my little eye an old fashioned dial phone (Len gave me the idea).


----------



## waretrop

My my..it's old fashioned but, no dial.....what are we going to do.....? Will that work???


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes! Actually, that's what I had in mind for my spy. I shouldn't have said "dial". I forgot in the olden days the operator said, "Number Please?"

What do you spy?


----------



## waretrop

I spy a live chicken....I love them and have over 250 of them...LOL someone else here should have a great looking one....


----------



## Momof4

waretrop said:


> I spy a live chicken....I love them and have over 250 of them...LOL someone else here should have a great looking one....



250?!?! Dang!!!


----------



## johnandjade

waretrop said:


> I spy a live chicken....I love them and have over 250 of them...LOL someone else here should have a great looking one....




@Bee62


----------



## Team Gomberg

waretrop said:


> I spy a live chicken....I love them and have over 250 of them...LOL someone else here should have a great looking one....




This is Chuck. She's a 5month old light brahma.


She walks on a leash, plays a piano, IDs shapes, colors, jumps through a hulla hoop AND does a magic card trick. 

I only have 2 (not 250) but my 2 are trick chickens LOL

Speaking of tricks, I spy a pet of yours doing a trick!


----------



## Team Gomberg

well, technically she plays a tap-a-tune piano. Not a keyboard or grand piano....lol.. 
My hubby always tells me I need to clarify that


----------



## leigti

This is my cat Methos playing dead.

I spy a chessboard.


----------



## leigti

Team Gomberg said:


> well, technically she plays a tap-a-tune piano. Not a keyboard or grand piano....lol..
> My hubby always tells me I need to clarify that
> View attachment 217241


I didn't know you had chickens. My chickens are not nearly that smart.


----------



## leigti

waretrop said:


> I spy a live chicken....I love them and have over 250 of them...LOL someone else here should have a great looking one....


250!? Holy cow. I have 12 and that sometimes seems overwhelming.


----------



## waretrop

I spy a book match......Does anyone know what that is...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I'm confused.


----------



## Yvonne G

Me to. That doesn't look like a chess board to me???


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I think I have this figured out, Here is a fix if this is a book match also a chess board.

If this is not what you mean by book match, disregard this post.

If it is, I spy a picture frame that is not square or triangler with or without a picture in it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh wow. . . an electronic chess board. What is this world coming to?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I've had this set for over 50 years, it's the one I used to learned the game of chess on.


----------



## Big Charlie

waretrop said:


> View attachment 217256
> 
> 
> I spy a book match......Does anyone know what that is...


This is a cheese board, not a chess board, lol!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, I see. The light bulb goes on over my head. An honest mistake. They might have thought it was a case of mis spelling????


----------



## waretrop

No, no guys...I think in terms of FOOD...not games...my mistake for wrong. I like cheese more than chess. LOL Silly waretrop...Hope I don't get kicked off the game for such a tragic error....LOL

@Turtulas-Len good book match. I have 1000 of them..LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

waretrop said:


> No, no guys...I think in terms of FOOD...not games...my mistake for wrong. I like cheese more than chess. LOL Silly waretrop...Hope I don't get kicked off the game for such a tragic error....LOL
> 
> @Turtulas-Len good book match. I have 1000 of them..LOL



Never! Looking forward to your participation!!!


----------



## waretrop

Think I can get this right....? LOL I spy a yellow Jeep..


----------



## Yvonne G

I think @Turtulas-Len has a yellow dune buggy/old person-get-around-car/golf cart. Will that count?


----------



## waretrop

Sure..that will be fun...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I Have no yellow Vehicles, Maybe in match box or hot wheels but they are boxed up.


----------



## Gillian M

Team Gomberg said:


> well, technically she plays a tap-a-tune piano. Not a keyboard or grand piano....lol..
> My hubby always tells me I need to clarify that
> View attachment 217241


Oh, that is so cute!


----------



## Gillian M

waretrop said:


> View attachment 217256
> 
> 
> I spy a book match......Does anyone know what that is...


I do not.


----------



## waretrop

OK...OK if no one has the yellow Jeep I will play with, oh no....by myself. 


She is "Sunny Side Up"....

*I spy a fall flower from your yard.*


----------



## Momof4

waretrop said:


> OK...OK if no one has the yellow Jeep I will play with, oh no....by myself.
> 
> View attachment 217423
> She is "Sunny Side Up"....
> 
> *I spy a fall flower from your yard.*




I wish we had fall flowers here but we're still in the 100's in Ca! 

I'm sure someone else does!


----------



## teresaf

It's ugly but a flower. I spy a decorative rain gauge...


----------



## Gillian M

teresaf said:


> View attachment 217452
> It's ugly but a flower. I spy a decorative rain gauge...


Oh no it is not ugly.


----------



## waretrop

I love this flower. I have a few small plants myself..


----------



## Peliroja32

Sooooo.....no one has a decorative rain guage? Curious to see what the next i spy is.......


----------



## Foursteels

It measures all kinds of things including rain. 

I spy a portable generator because I'll probably need one this weekend. Lol


----------



## Dkozi7

Bought this when we thought we were going to have a massive snow storm in Georgia. We got nothing.



I spy a ferret being silly.


----------



## teresaf

@Peliroja32 ! You found the I spy thread! It so fun...I spy a bread n butter pickle....


----------



## Jacqui

Lol I should take a picture of the pickle aisle I am stocking.


----------



## teresaf

Jacqui said:


> Lol I should take a picture of the pickle aisle I am stocking.


Yes....you should...lol


----------



## Peliroja32

Here's the pickles, yuck! 

I spy an old carriage


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh heck. The guy down the street from me (too far to walk) has an old horse-drawn carriage sitting in the corner of his pasture with a "for sale" sign on it. . . but I'm not driving down that way until Friday. If no one has made the spy by then, I'll take a picture of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

waretrop said:


> View attachment 217256
> 
> 
> I spy a book match......Does anyone know what that is...


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
POINTS! ! ! ! 
You win.


----------



## Aeva

Can I play too?  I have a picture of a horse carriage working in the area where I work. But I don't know if it will count, I took the picture with a very bad cell phone times ago but it was in my hardrive and I don't know if the rules of the game says I have to take a picture after I read the topic or I can use this. If it works, let me go ahead... I spy a smiling animal...


----------



## tortdad

I spy, with my little eye, a cup of coffee or energy drink.


----------



## Aeva

tortdad said:


> View attachment 217973
> 
> 
> I spy, with my little eye, a cup of coffee or energy drink.


 He's so cute !!!


----------



## Peliroja32

Morning wake up juice! 

I spy an unfinished project


----------



## Momof4

Here's two, a night box and my son's father/son project building a VW Baja bug. 




I spy your breakfast.


----------



## Aeva

Momof4 said:


> Here's two, a night box and my son's father/son project building a VW Baja bug.
> 
> View attachment 217976


And... you don't spy ?


----------



## Momof4

Aeva said:


> And... you don't spy ?




I'm not awake yet


----------



## Aeva

Momof4 said:


> I'm not awake yet


oh? I'm about to finish my day !


----------



## Yvonne G

but. . . but. . . I don't eat breakfast!


----------



## Momof4

Ok, to keep this going I'll add 
Breakfast/lunch/dinner since we have members in different time zones.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I ate breakfast over 5 hours ago, this is not exactly what I had but it is an exact recreation, right down to the same plate though.

I am saving these for tomorrow. If this qualifies? I spy a pic of whatever you use to take pictures, camera,phone or whatever.


----------



## Peliroja32

Here ya go lol.

I spy a cool keychain


----------



## Yvonne G

Peliroja32 said:


> Here ya go lol.
> 
> I spy a cool keychain
> 
> View attachment 217984




You're so smart. I couldn't figure out how to take a picture of my picture taker. A mirror, of course (head slaps self)!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Scottish bagpipes. 
The keychain from @johnandjade is pretty cool, I feel.
Me, a little less so.
I spy a tortoise house.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here is one just taken, it even has a guard dog peeking out the door

I spy a portable heater or portable air conditioner. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Errrrrr. 
So it's a dog house ?
And what does air conditioner mean ?
or heater, come to think of it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrr.
> So it's a dog house ?
> And what does air conditioner mean ?
> or heater, come to think of it.


In your case an ice cube or an incandescent light bulb would work for either one.


----------



## tortdad

My phone won't refresh this thread...


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> My phone won't refresh this thread...



My phone does that too! I can be hours off and it looks like nobody has posted.


----------



## Momof4

I have a portable heater around here somewhere. I'm still looking.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Here's two, a night box and my son's father/son project building a VW Baja bug.
> 
> View attachment 217976
> 
> 
> I spy your breakfast.


Oh I love that car.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 217992
> 
> Scottish bagpipes.
> The keychain from @johnandjade is pretty cool, I feel.
> Me, a little less so.
> I spy a tortoise house.


Hi Adam.

Nice to see you around.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> My phone won't refresh this thread...
> 
> View attachment 218034



I'd be embarrassed to have anyone see me carrying that key chain around.


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> I'd be embarrassed to have anyone see me carrying that key chain around.


She loves it, lol. It makes it easy to find them. Our son has Autism and he takes her keys if she leaves them around and we find them in all kinds of crazy places. I, however, refuse to drive her car unless I have the spare keys. No way would I get caught with that furball. 

He very rarely takes anyone else keys, just hers. She his primary caregiver so I think he does it to keep her from leaving him


----------



## Momof4

I haven't had a chance to look for the heater I had company this morning so I tidied up the house.


----------



## tortdad

Does this count? My truck is portable....


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> View attachment 218072
> 
> Does this count? My truck is portable....




That is hilarious!!


----------



## tortdad

Then I spy a water cooler, like the one you see in an office where you out the 5 gal of water on top


----------



## Momof4

I spy a caricature sketch of you or anyone in your family.


----------



## Aeva

Ok, I tried to sketch myself.... It makes me look funny... So I spy the moon !


----------



## tortdad

This is my crappy cell phone pic of the last Blood Moon we had...


----------



## tortdad

I spy, with my big fat eye, a black and white photograph. A legit black and white photo, not a filter on your phone.


----------



## Peliroja32

This counts right, even though the black is more of a brown? Its old.

I spy a huge pet....thats not a tort lol


----------



## Yvonne G

This is April. She was euthanized a couple years ago - old age and not eating, etc.






I spy with my little eye, a tortoise, or any pet for that matter, that's getting into trouble.


----------



## Momof4

Does this count? He also jumps on top of the door while it's open!

If so, I spy a flag.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

That shur looks like one of my ex wives ! Just don't know which one ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is the flag that my grandfather carried with him during World War One.

I spy a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is the flag that my grandfather carried with him during World War One.
> View attachment 218165
> I spy a vacuum cleaner.


Sorry my wife isn't here, and I don't know what a vacuum looks like !


----------



## Momof4

I guess I'm the only one who vacuums around here!




I spy the last photo you took on your phone or camera. No cheating. 
The very last one!!


----------



## Peliroja32

The last one huh?
Here's the "after" pic i sent my boss as i was leaving work lol

I spy a really big paper clip


----------



## Peliroja32

Oh just in case y'all are wondering, heres the before pic


----------



## Aeva

Peliroja32 said:


> The last one huh?
> Here's the "after" pic i sent my boss as i was leaving work lol
> 
> I spy a really big paper clip
> 
> View attachment 218189



Oh, you're a landscaper? my dreamjob.... So, I just begin my day at work now, and the thing you spy.... I got it on my desk .... So now to light my day, I spy a cuddle... any type of cuddle... I just want some tenderness to go through this hard day.


----------



## Peliroja32

Does this count as cuddles?







If so i spy a sombrero


----------



## Melis

Does this count? Lol. 
If so, I spy a reptile tattoo.


----------



## tortdad

My buddies tat



I spy, with my green eye, a plastic spork


----------



## Yvonne G

I spy with my little eye a pair of old, tatty, raggedy work shoes.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

These have a lot of history, I bought them at the Sears store on Alabama Ave in southeast Wash DC in 1968.

I spy a hanging type bird cage, with or without a bird in it.


----------



## tortdad

Turtulas-Len said:


> These have a lot of history, I bought them at the Sears store on Alabama Ave in southeast Wash DC in 1968.
> View attachment 218229
> I spy a hanging type bird cage, with or without a bird in it.


You should send them to that shoe manufacturer and ask them if they're still under warranty, lol. I bet you get some new boots out of it


----------



## Turtulas-Len

No bird cage, so lets try, I spy a pencil.------here is one of my cages,


----------



## johnandjade

Turtulas-Len said:


> No bird cage, so lets try, I spy a pencil.------here is one of my cages,
> View attachment 218364





life without joy is like a broken pencil




.... pointless 



i spys wif me pirates unpatched eye... wool/yarn


----------



## johnandjade

i had to brake the lead for this ;rolleyes:


----------



## Yvonne G

This old chest is 3/4 full of skeins of yarn:




If I ever get back into knitting or crocheting it will probably be all moth ridden.

I spy with my little eye an old, old cell phone.


----------



## mike taylor

I have an old rotary phone will that work ?


----------



## Momof4

Anybody have wool or yarn??


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Anybody have wool or yarn??




Ok, my bad! The app didn't refresh.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This cell phone I believe goes back before 2001

here is the yarn pic I took last night but didn't post, I think it's cuiter than Yvonnes

I spy an ashtray. .


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> This old chest is 3/4 full of skeins of yarn:
> 
> View attachment 218419
> 
> 
> If I ever get back into knitting or crocheting it will probably be all moth ridden.
> 
> I spy with my little eye an old, old cell phone.




watch out for spiders


----------



## mike taylor

Here you go . I spy a English bulldog.


----------



## johnandjade

Turtulas-Len said:


> This cell phone I believe goes back before 2001
> View attachment 218436
> here is the yarn pic I took last night but didn't post, I think it's cuiter than Yvonnes
> View attachment 218434
> I spy an ashtray. .







i haven't had a cigarette since last saturday! jade still smokes tobacco and packaged cigarettes though. 

i spy with my 'non smokers' eye.....


an electronic cigarette


----------



## johnandjade

my bad! too slow:/


----------



## mike taylor

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 218457
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't had a cigarette since last saturday! jade still smokes tobacco and packaged cigarettes though.
> 
> i spy with my 'non smokers' eye.....
> 
> 
> an electronic cigarette


You gotta be quicker than that. Haha Find me a English bulldog. Haha


----------



## teresaf

Some of my babies....I spy a kitten...


----------



## mike taylor

Very beautiful pups . Here's my bulldog.


----------



## mike taylor

He has a bow tie on . My wife thinks it makes him look distinguished.


----------



## mike taylor

One cat under six months old . I spy a green John deer tractor.


----------



## Melis

mike taylor said:


> One cat under six months old . I spy a green John deer tractor.





I remembered when I was out shopping today and saw this, that I didn't think anyone ever posted a tractor pic. Lol. 

I spy allergy medicine. (I'm all out and these changing seasons are killing me )


----------



## Peliroja32

Seems i always have some of these on hand. Have some benadryl somewhere too.

I spy a scorpion


----------



## JAYGEE

> I spy a scorpion









I spy a SQUIRREL.


----------



## Team Gomberg

> I spy a SQUIRREL.



From my rehab days



I spy a green colored chicken egg!


----------



## Yvonne G

hey, jaygee!!!! long time no see!


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> hey, jaygee!!!! long time no see!



Indeed!! Glad to be back, unfortunately my yard guys left my back gate open and Cheech my 3 yr old Sulcata escaped...  

So I came back to just look and read about everyone critters and debate if I want to get another one at some point.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll bet the yard guys took him. So sorry to hear that. If you have the space for a separate sulcata yard (in case Cheech comes home), then I'd go ahead and get another one!


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet the yard guys took him. So sorry to hear that. If you have the space for a separate sulcata yard (in case Cheech comes home), then I'd go ahead and get another one!




I have the space!  I think I will wait a bit and see if any TFO members have any available or see if any need adopting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JAYGEE said:


> I spy a SQUIRREL.


Welcome back. 
Battling scorpions since we last saw you?


----------



## JAYGEE

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back.
> Battling scorpions since we last saw you?



Thank you, I am glad to be back!!


LOL , nope scorpions aren't for me.. I was helping my buddy set up his enclosure for them.


----------



## teresaf

JAYGEE said:


> Indeed!! Glad to be back, unfortunately my yard guys left my back gate open and Cheech my 3 yr old Sulcata escaped...
> 
> So I came back to just look and read about everyone critters and debate if I want to get another one at some point.


Awwwwe. That's sad. Keeping an eye on Craigslist?

My mom had a chicken that would lay green eggs but I don't have any pictures of the eggs. it was a long time ago. I always thought it was cool.


----------



## JAYGEE

teresaf said:


> Awwwwe. That's sad. Keeping an eye on Craigslist?



Yes, Craigslist as well as FB, Offerup and a few other buying and selling apps.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ok, no green eggs...

I spy a brown egg. That should be easier!


----------



## Momof4

I spy your favorite coffee cup!


----------



## Momof4

Nobody has a favorite coffee cup?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

It's nothing special, but it's the one I use everyday.

I spy a dish or plate or platter hanging on a wall.


----------



## Big Charlie

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's nothing special, but it's the one I use everyday.
> View attachment 219676
> I spy a dish or plate or platter hanging on a wall.


I spy a painting of a cat.


----------



## Momof4

Big Charlie said:


> I spy a painting of a cat.




We need a new spy.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> We need a new spy.



Or someone needs to get ambitious and start painting.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> We need a new spy.


I hope this is easier. (I have a bunch of paintings of cats in my house!) I spy a hot wheels car.


----------



## Jennifer M

One hot wheels car

I spy a golf car


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I spy a hamburger or hotdog bun


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy an autumn bonsai


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy an autumn bonsai
> View attachment 220657



Okay … a Rubbermaid tub with a tortoise in it after the “aftermath” of a car ride. You know, the “mess” they make? That picture with the tortoise who did the deed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Okay … a Rubbermaid tub with a tortoise in it after the “aftermath” of a car ride. You know, the “mess” they make? That picture with the tortoise who did the deed.



Okay, so no one has a tub that’s been defiled in after a care ride. Fine I’ll even change my spy item then: I spy, with my beady eye…
A blue tarp on the roofing a house to kee it from leaking. LOL.


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Okay, so no one has a tub that’s been defiled in after a care ride. Fine I’ll even change my spy item then: I spy, with my beady eye…
> A blue tarp on the roofing a house to kee it from leaking. LOL.


That's very specific, isn't it? I still don't have it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> That's very specific, isn't it? I still don't have it.



I used the term, “ blue tarp” to avoid people’s posting pictures of black plastic that gets used on a house while it’s being reroofed. 
So here is an updated rooftop tarp spy,
I spy “any” color “tarp” ( BLUE ,BLACK,GREY,RED,PSYCHEDELIC, or TYE-DYED, ANY) a house roof to protect the interior from water damage as a result of roof leaks.


----------



## GingerLove

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I used the term, “ blue tarp” to avoid people’s posting pictures of black plastic that gets used on a house while it’s being reroofed.
> So here is an updated rooftop tarp spy,
> I spy “any” color “tarp” ( BLUE ,BLACK,GREY,RED,PSYCHEDELIC, or TYE-DYED, ANY) a house roof to protect the interior from water damage as a result of roof leaks.


If someone else doesn't have it, I'll have it for you tomorrow. Houses are still waiting for roofing after Hurricane Irma down here.


----------



## Peliroja32

Did everyone get tired of i spy? Or no one has a tarped roof?


----------



## AZtortMom

No tarped roof here


----------



## GingerLove

Oh my gosh I completely forgot! I'm so sorry! This week had some crazy things happening!! If I remember (very iffy apparently,) I can still try to get the photo! Maybe we should find a new spy, Sorry guys, lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

GingerLove said:


> Oh my gosh I completely forgot! I'm so sorry! This week had some crazy things happening!! If I remember (very iffy apparently,) I can still try to get the photo! Maybe we should find a new spy, Sorry guys, lol



A likely story …


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have a blue tarp but it's not on a roof.

It's been protecting a pile of dirt for a few months now.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my creative way of keeping rain out of the shed, whose roof is rusted and holey. There are about 4 layers of shredded tarp on the roof, then a couple months ago, Will and I added the new silver layer. Over that we put plastic chicken wire to hold the tarp down in the wind. Looks like a giant cup cake, huh?




I spy with my little eye, a decorative tea pot.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a fishing rod.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like it's just you and me, Foursteels (may I know your name?):




Note the cobweb on the grip and the dust on everything else. 

And, while we're on the subject, on spinning rods, we hold them with the eyes down, but I noticed Jeremy (River Monsters) holds his fly rods with the eyes facing the sky. What's the deal?

I spy with my little eye a banjo.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey!!! I’m here.


----------



## JoesMum

I'm here. Just didn't get to my teapot in time... And I don't have a banjo


----------



## Foursteels

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like it's just you and me, Foursteels (may I know your name?):
> 
> View attachment 222645
> 
> 
> Note the cobweb on the grip and the dust on everything else.
> 
> And, while we're on the subject, on spinning rods, we hold them with the eyes down, but I noticed Jeremy (River Monsters) holds his fly rods with the eyes facing the sky. What's the deal?
> 
> I spy with my little eye a banjo.



My first name is Linda. Should have put it in my profile, but too late.

I have guitars at ukuleles, but no banjo. ‍


----------



## JoesMum

Foursteels said:


> My first name is Linda. Should have put it in my profile, but too late.
> 
> I have guitars at ukuleles, but no banjo. ‍



I’m Linda too. There aren’t many of us around and we all seem to be a similar age


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Foursteels said:


> My first name is Linda.



Howdy to the both y’all Linda’s. Obviously my name is Ken. I’m thinkin’ I already knew y’all had birth names of Linda, but I cat say for sure. Hey geez! In my defense I did slap my head on the pavement going about 90 mph so they say,

so cut me alittle slack.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> I’m Linda too. There aren’t many of us around and we all seem to be a similar age


I think Linda was the most popular name around the time I was born. I named my daughter Linda so she would be unique among all the Jessicas and Jennifers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Talk about 'unique', in all my 79 years I've only ever actually met 3 people named Yvonne. A couple years before my older sister was born the Dionne quintuplets were quite the rage. My sister is named after them (Jacqueline Cecilia) and I'm named after another (Yvonne).


----------



## GingerLove

Bwhahahahaha, I got one! I got one! My dad's banjo!  I spy a turkey (live, cooked, or in the wrapper)


----------



## Chizbad

Out of respect to the non hunters out there, I’ll stand down here and not post my first eye spy win


----------



## GingerLove

Chizbad said:


> Out of respect to the non hunters out there, I’ll stand down here and not post my first eye spy win


I still say that counts if you don't want to show a graphic picture You should think of the next spy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chizbad said:


> Out of respect to the non hunters out there, I’ll stand down here and not post my first eye spy win



Oh man. . . your picture (whether graphic or not) is just as good as anyone else's. Go ahead and post it. Of course, you have to be ready to endure all the "ew - poor turkey" comments you many get.


----------



## Chizbad

I appreciate the courtesy but I’ll have to pass unfortunately... I was raised hunting and brought up filling my freezer for the winter with wild game but am fully understanding to the folks that hunting isn’t a part of their life. In hopes to keep the game alive I will however post a picture of myself taken while turkey hunting lol... 


And I spy an animal decoy (lol, much less graphic)


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang! I don't have any decoys. Anyone?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I don't have any decoys. Anyone?


I do. I posted it earlier in this thread. Here it is again. I spy bubble wrap.


----------



## AZtortMom

It’s the amazon version of bubble wrap, will this qualify? [emoji12]


----------



## Big Charlie

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 222852
> 
> It’s the amazon version of bubble wrap, will this qualify? [emoji12]


That's close enough. What do you spy?


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a watch [emoji2]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here's my retirement watch, had it for over 15 years and never used it.

I spy a paper bag from a store or used for a food drive..


----------



## Chizbad

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here's my retirement watch, had it for over 15 years and never used it.
> View attachment 222872
> I spy a paper bag from a store or used for a food drive..


Luckily just got home from the store... 


I spy an ornery child... lol, I type this as my kid fusses at me for “no more video games”


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've seen paper bags from shops in movies. 
But what on earth is a food drive?


----------



## Chizbad

Chizbad said:


> Luckily just got home from the store...
> View attachment 222873
> 
> I spy an ornery child... lol, I type this as my kid fusses at me for “no more video games”



Didn’t mean to reply to your post. I’ll post again


----------



## Chizbad

Luckily I just got home from the store
View attachment 222874

I spy an ornery child... I type this as my kid fusses at me for “no more video games” lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've seen paper bags from shops in movies.
> But what on earth is a food drive?


That's what origination's do to collect food for the needy,Tthe biggest one around here is done by the Boy Scouts


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> That's what origination's do to collect food for the needy,Tthe biggest one around here is done by the Boy Scouts


What I should have added is they usually drop the bags off a week or two before, you fill the bag and leave it on the front porch the day of collection.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Turtulas-Len said:


> That's what origination's do to collect food for the needy,Tthe biggest one around here is done by the Boy Scouts


I see. 
Good thing. 
Thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom

You beat me to it [emoji4]
They do them usually around major holidays too


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I see.
> Good thing.
> Thank you.


the post office does it around here. 
They leave a paper bag in your mailbox and on the appointed day you are supposed to leave the bag, filled with nonperishable goodies, next to your mailbox.


----------



## Peliroja32




----------



## Peliroja32

Ok so apparently my pic posted twice but none of my words..... really not enjoying the problems i am having...anyway

Its not the one picking the blocks but the one in the back who was yelling "fall fall fall"
Loves to push buttons but no one can bother him or its the end of the world lol

I spy a "face painted" face


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> the post office does it around here.
> They leave a paper bag in your mailbox and on the appointed day you are supposed to leave the bag, filled with nonperishable goodies, next to your mailbox.



they do that here too, but two years in a row now the bag has sat there beside my mailbox all day with no one picking it up. I'm not going to bother next year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> they do that here too, but two years in a row now the bag has sat there beside my mailbox all day with no one picking it up. I'm not going to bother next year.


That is awful!
What a waste!
Here someone would steal it at least, so it wouldn't be for nothing.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Peliroja32 said:


> Ok
> 
> I spy a "face painted" face






I spy a pet lizard of any kind


----------



## leigti

This is Dobby my blue tongue skink. I spy a big pile of leaves.


----------



## Peliroja32

leigti said:


> View attachment 222945
> 
> This is Dobby my blue tongue skink. I spy a big pile of leaves.


Aww poo i already left work


----------



## AZtortMom

So.. a new spy?


----------



## Team Gomberg

leigti said:


> View attachment 222945
> I spy a big pile of leaves.








I spy your reusable water bottle


----------



## Momof4

I spy any Thanksgiving dish you have prepared so far. Or ingredients to a recipe you’ll use.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 223511
> 
> 
> I spy any Thanksgiving dish you have prepared so far. Or ingredients to a recipe you’ll use.





I spy anything that depicts a pig - jewelry, picture, figurine, etc.


----------



## Foursteels

How about the real thing. Meet Henry...

I spy a tattoo


----------



## Big Charlie

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 223543
> How about the real thing. Meet Henry...
> 
> I spy a tattoo


That's wonderful!


----------



## Melis

I spy... a seashell


----------



## KarenSoCal

You didn't say it couldn't still be attached...

I spy...a picture or painting of Venice, Italy.


----------



## KarenSoCal

KarenSoCal said:


> You didn't say it couldn't still be attached...
> 
> I spy...a picture or painting of Venice, Italy.
> View attachment 223546


Looks like I messed this up...here's one.

And I spy...anything made of stained glass.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a toy soldier nut cracker


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This guy has been standing in this spot for 2 years.

I spy a hanging plant.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh boy!! Oh boy!! I worked real hard this a.m. and said I'm going to win the spy!!!!




And then I saw I was late to the party.

Then I saw Len's spy and again jumped for joy. Oh boy! Oh boy! I'm going to win the spy:




Usually I drape small Christmas lights around all the plants on the front porch then wrap the porch with plastic, but this year I'm not putting up the plastic, only the lights. Hope I don't lose any plants.

I spy with my little eye, an orange tree with ripening oranges on it.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy!! Oh boy!! I worked real hard this a.m. and said I'm going to win the spy!!!!
> 
> View attachment 224211
> 
> 
> And then I saw I was late to the party.
> 
> Then I saw Len's spy and again jumped for joy. Oh boy! Oh boy! I'm going to win the spy:
> 
> View attachment 224212
> 
> 
> Usually I drape small Christmas lights around all the plants on the front porch then wrap the porch with plastic, but this year I'm not putting up the plastic, only the lights. Hope I don't lose any plants.
> 
> I spy with my little eye, an orange tree with ripening oranges on it.


Okay I don't win, but I wanted to share. The first picture is my pathetic orange tree that doesn't have a single orange on it. The second picture is my tangerine tree. I love oranges. I don't care for tangerines. Why don't my oranges grow?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe it's a pollination problem? I live in a neighborhood of orange groves.

Since we seem to be the only ones playing, I'll concede. What do you spy?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe it's a pollination problem? I live in a neighborhood of orange groves.
> 
> Since we seem to be the only ones playing, I'll concede. What do you spy?


There are orange trees that look great in the neighborhood. Some years we get a few oranges. The most I've ever had was 20. 

I spy a clothes line full of laundry.


----------



## Yvonne G

o-o--o-o-o that's old stuff. Do people actually still use clothes lines? when I have something I want to air dry, like sweat shirts that the drier shrinks, I drape it over the back yard fence. Hm-m-m that gives me an idea!


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> o-o--o-o-o that's old stuff. Do people actually still use clothes lines? when I have something I want to air dry, like sweat shirts that the drier shrinks, I drape it over the back yard fence. Hm-m-m that gives me an idea!


I dry my sheets on a clothes line because they get all tangled up in the dryer, and then I have to keep opening the dryer to unwrap them and there are always spots that remain wet. For things that aren't supposed to go in the dryer, I lay them on towels on my dining room table or hang them from hangers on the shower curtain rod.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Do you remember this type ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Turtulas-Len said:


> Do you remember this type ?
> View attachment 224222


wow, that looks old! I have one attached to my fence.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yvonne G said:


> o-o--o-o-o that's old stuff. Do people actually still use clothes lines? !



You'd be surprised at the large number of people who use clotheslines here in Southern OR. I sure was!


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> There are orange trees that look great in the neighborhood. Some years we get a few oranges. The most I've ever had was 20.
> 
> I spy a clothes line full of laundry.





Yvonne G said:


> o-o--o-o-o that's old stuff. Do people actually still use clothes lines? when I have something I want to air dry, like sweat shirts that the drier shrinks, I drape it over the back yard fence. Hm-m-m that gives me an idea!



I can do the clothes line, but it won’t have laundry on it... not at this time of year in the UK! I will post it later


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I can do the clothes line, but it won’t have laundry on it... not at this time of year in the UK! I will post it later


Outdoor one in the drizzle with tea towel pegged to it for effect



Indoor facilities for inclement weather



I spy a picture of a cow with horns


----------



## Team Gomberg

JoesMum said:


> I spy a picture of a cow with horns



Took this photo from my Disney World hotel on my honeymoon... That was 9 years ago but still counts!



I spy with my it's raining right now in oregon eye an "in use" umbrella. 
Although....we don't use umbrellas here..lol

If a day or 2 goes by, an umbrella in general will suffice.


----------



## Big Charlie

Team Gomberg said:


> Took this photo from my Disney World hotel on my honeymoon... That was 9 years ago but still counts!
> View attachment 224347
> 
> 
> I spy with my it's raining right now in oregon eye an "in use" umbrella.
> Although....we don't use umbrellas here..lol
> 
> If a day or 2 goes by, an umbrella in general will suffice.


I don't own an umbrella. It rarely rains here, I don't even need a raincoat.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> I don't own an umbrella. It rarely rains here, I don't even need a raincoat.



Gives me more of a chance  I have an umbrella in each handbag and there’s a big one in the boot (trunk) of each car. 

All these orange blossom trees and stuff gave me no hope!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I use this setup to help keep Walkers mazuri dry.

I spy your favorite hat.


----------



## Peliroja32

Turtulas-Len said:


> I use this setup to help keep Walkers mazuri dry.
> View attachment 224352
> I spy your favorite hat.


Does it have to be a hat? How about a bandana? I dont wear hats but always have a bandana on


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Peliroja32 said:


> Does it have to be a hat? How about a bandana? I dont wear hats but always have a bandana on


I used to wear bandanas, sometimes knotting each corner to make a hat. so they are fine


----------



## Peliroja32

Awesome! And i just so happen to be wearing my favorite one today! Well my favorite so far anyway lol


----------



## Peliroja32

I spy a work related scar


----------



## JoesMum

Peliroja32 said:


> I spy a work related scar



Hard to photograph but that line above/through my eyebrow was from walking into a door - at work * red face *




I spy a pair of candlesticks


----------



## KarenSoCal

Here they are!
I spy...a snowman.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Here they are!
> I spy...a snowman.
> View attachment 224363



Does it have to be a real one or will a model or picture do?


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Does it have to be a real one or will a model or picture do?


Hmmm.I suppose any one will do. [emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Two for the price of one 

I spy a desk lamp


----------



## AZtortMom

I spy a pink flamingo [emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 224378
> 
> I spy a pink flamingo [emoji6]


Does this count? It's a picture of a pastel painting I did... Not good quality pic.


----------



## Bambam1989

If it counts then I spy an oil lamp..


----------



## AZtortMom

Bambam1989 said:


> Does this count? It's a picture of a pastel painting I did... Not good quality pic.
> View attachment 224382



Works for me [emoji106]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have these,


I spy something that is not used very often in today's world but years ago every household had at least one. A chuch key.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I got beat on the flamingo. Here is the oil lamp. Now can I spy a church key ?


----------



## leigti

Is this what you mean? If so I spy a rooster.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

That’s a church key ! Then what’s this ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

That is a bottle opener  You would have a challenge opening an old style beer or soda can using that. I have that same bottle opener tort somewhere here.


----------



## JoesMum

leigti said:


> View attachment 224543
> 
> Is this what you mean? If so I spy a rooster.





Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That’s a church key ! Then what’s this ?
> View attachment 224586



Church key clearly is US slang that hasn’t made it to the UK. We have the type of opener in the first picture, but there’s no slang name I know of!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Turtulas-Len said:


> That is a bottle opener  You would have a challenge opening an old style beer or soda can using that. I have that same bottle opener tort somewhere here.



I might have a problem opening a soda . But a Bud , never Evan if I had to chew the top off a Bud ! Smiles


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I might have a problem opening a soda . But a Bud , never Evan if I had to chew the top off a Bud ! Smiles


My favorite is Bud Ice in the bottle. Been looking for the New Bud Repeal, It's just not here yet.


----------



## Bambam1989

Umm is a pic of a pic ok for the rooster?


I spy a piece of "abstract art"


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a teddy bear


----------



## Peliroja32

I spy a hole in a wall


----------



## KarenSoCal

This is the hole my husband's head made 4 weeks ago when he fell and broke his upper femur...he's still in rehab!



I spy...a crocodile.


----------



## Peliroja32

KarenSoCal said:


> This is the hole my husband's head made 4 weeks ago when he fell and broke his upper femur...he's still in rehab!
> View attachment 224625
> 
> 
> I spy...a crocodile.


Aw darnit! All i have is an alligator [emoji20]

Oh and ooouuuuch!!!!


----------



## leigti

KarenSoCal said:


> This is the hole my husband's head made 4 weeks ago when he fell and broke his upper femur...he's still in rehab!
> View attachment 224625
> 
> 
> I spy...a crocodile.



OMG! And a broken femur is nothing to laugh at either.


----------



## KarenSoCal

leigti said:


> OMG! And a broken femur is nothing to laugh at either.


He had fallen in the spring and broke his hip, so the surgeon did a hip replacement, both ball and joint portion.
This time when he went down he landed on the same hip. The titanium replacement won't give, so the force against the shaft inside the bone blew the femur apart. He has cable ties and hose clamps holding it all together, plus a longer prosthesis to go farther down the leg.
A complete mess..is still in rehab, probably another month or so.
He says this is much worse than the hip replace. Excruciating pain in that leg.


----------



## Big Charlie

KarenSoCal said:


> He had fallen in the spring and broke his hip, so the surgeon did a hip replacement, both ball and joint portion.
> This time when he went down he landed on the same hip. The titanium replacement won't give, so the force against the shaft inside the bone blew the femur apart. He has cable ties and hose clamps holding it all together, plus a longer prosthesis to go farther down the leg.
> A complete mess..is still in rehab, probably another month or so.
> He says this is much worse than the hip replace. Excruciating pain in that leg.


That sounds like an ordeal. Something similar happened to my father. He had the hip replacement and recovered quickly. Then a few months later, he was reaching for something in a cabinet, pivoted, and lost his balance. The second surgery and recovery were much more difficult. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Big Charlie said:


> That sounds like an ordeal. Something similar happened to my father. He had the hip replacement and recovered quickly. Then a few months later, he was reaching for something in a cabinet, pivoted, and lost his balance. The second surgery and recovery were much more difficult. I hope he feels better soon.


Yes, that sounds almost identical. I hope your father is now doing well.


----------



## Peliroja32

No one has a crocodile? Does that mean my alligator counts?


----------



## Bambam1989

Peliroja32 said:


> No one has a crocodile? Does that mean my alligator counts?


Alot of people don't know how to tell the difference. I would say go for it


----------



## Peliroja32

Okie dokie well here she is



I spy a funny shower curtain


----------



## KarenSoCal

Peliroja32 said:


> No one has a crocodile? Does that mean my alligator counts?


I forgot all about the crocodile! I accept your alligator! LOL!


----------



## Momof4

Peliroja32 said:


> Okie dokie well here she is
> View attachment 224771
> 
> 
> I spy a funny shower curtain



We need a new spy. It’s been way to long. Keep checking to see if the game is stalled.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> We need a new spy. It’s been way to long. Keep checking to see if the game is stalled.


You're correct...but I don't have a funny shower curtain! LOL!


----------



## AZtortMom

No funny shower curtain here


----------



## Bambam1989

I have a very plain shower curtain too...
Perhaps a new spy?


----------



## AZtortMom

Bambam1989 said:


> I have a very plain shower curtain too...
> Perhaps a new spy?



I agree, how about I spy a potted plant


----------



## Momof4

I spy your xmas tree, tree topper.


----------



## Peliroja32

Ok. Im not home right now but heres my shower curtain

I spy a fluffy puppy


----------



## Peliroja32

Mmmm my phone didnt refresh, i guess y'all started again without me [emoji20]


----------



## Big Charlie

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 225695
> 
> Ok. Im not home right now but heres my shower curtain
> 
> I spy a fluffy puppy


That is funny! How's this for a fluffy puppy?


So as not to confuse things, I spy a Christmas tree topper, same as Momof4.


----------



## Momof4

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 225695
> 
> Ok. Im not home right now but heres my shower curtain
> 
> I spy a fluffy puppy



That’s pretty funny!!


----------



## Momof4

Any tree toppers out there?


----------



## Peliroja32

I dont have a tree [emoji20]


----------



## AZtortMom

I have a tree but no topper


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is the first tree topper we used after we were married in 1975, was used until 1987 then retired to stay in this frame.

I spy a cut glass or crystal candy dish or bowl.


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is the first tree topper we used after we were married in 1975, was used until 1987 then retired to stay in this frame.
> View attachment 225819
> I spy a cut glass or crystal candy dish or bowl.



It’s been awhile. Does this count?




If so, I spy your favorite Christmas gift!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Here's mine!
I spy...anything that's in bloom now.


----------



## JoesMum

My rosemary bush is flowering in a sheltered spot by my front door - mid winter in the UK!

I spy a basket full of hats, scarves and gloves... (or whatever you keep these items in)


----------



## Melis

We keep ours in the closet by the front door.


----------



## Yvonne G

what do you spy?


----------



## Melis

And here are some in use. Hehe. I spy noisemakers for New Years!


----------



## Yvonne G

Melis said:


> View attachment 226317
> 
> And here are some in use. Hehe. I spy noisemakers for New Years!


That is too cute. Poor doggy. The way we abuse them!


----------



## Melis

Alright, how about any New Years decorations??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Hard to photograph...balloons projected onto our wall outside for New Year.
If this is ok...

I spy... a tuning fork. Either an old fashioned kind or the new electronic ones.


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> Hard to photograph...balloons projected onto our wall outside for New Year.
> If this is ok...
> 
> I spy... a tuning fork. Either an old fashioned kind or the new electronic ones.
> View attachment 226559



We have one but we’re camping. I’m sure someone else does. 
@MikeTaylor


----------



## Momof4

I’m out! I can’t find the tuner.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> I’m out! I can’t find the tuner.


Ok, tuner is out! How about a guitar pick? Anyone?


----------



## teresaf

KarenSoCal said:


> Ok, tuner is out! How about a guitar pick? Anyone?


Someone will have one of those! I have one somewhere but....


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ya, ok I have one... Hold on.


----------



## Team Gomberg

I spy a snake! Pet, wild, decor...etc


----------



## Foursteels

Found it on my sidewalk a few weeks back. It’s not friendly either. 

I spy a college flag/banner


----------



## teresaf

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 226807
> 
> Found it on my sidewalk a few weeks back. It’s not friendly either.
> 
> I spy a college flag/banner


You know that's an Eastern coral snake, right? They're venomous...


----------



## Foursteels

teresaf said:


> You know that's an Eastern coral snake, right? They're venomous...



Yes. We see them every once in awhile. Always afraid the dogs will come across one before we see it.


----------



## teresaf

Foursteels said:


> Yes. We see them every once in awhile. Always afraid the dogs will come across one before we see it.


That bad boy would be relocated in a heartbeat if I found him....

If my husband found him he'd be in many pieces...


----------



## JoesMum

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 226807
> 
> Found it on my sidewalk a few weeks back. It’s not friendly either.
> 
> I spy a college flag/banner



We don’t go in for College flags and banners in the UK. I have a blue boar - the badge of Grizedale College at Lancaster University - that I got at an anniversary reunion last year. Does that count?


----------



## Foursteels

JoesMum said:


> We don’t go in for College flags and banners in the UK. I have a blue boar - the badge of Grizedale College at Lancaster University - that I got at an anniversary reunion last year. Does that count?
> View attachment 226836



Yes. It’s perfect. Your turn


----------



## JoesMum

Foursteels said:


> Yes. It’s perfect. Your turn



In which case, I spy shelves full of books (or just a shelf)


----------



## Turtulas-Len

How about an old display case with several shelves of books ?

I spy a spice rack.


----------



## DE42

Turtulas-Len said:


> How about an old display case with several shelves of books ?
> View attachment 226845
> I spy a spice rack.






I spy an aquarium with fish.


----------



## KarenSoCal

This is my 20 gal long...

I spy...a bird nest.


----------



## Jacqui

KarenSoCal said:


> This is my 20 gal long...
> 
> I spy...a bird nest.
> View attachment 226888



Like your tank


----------



## KarenSoCal

Jacqui said:


> Like your tank


Thank you!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Just happen to have a nest handy

I spy a 2018 calendar.


----------



## Foursteels

My Tortoise Forum calendar is at work and my work calendar is st home. 

I spy a blender


----------



## JoesMum

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 226896
> 
> My Tortoise Forum calendar is at work and my work calendar is st home.
> 
> I spy a blender





I spy a recycling bin or bucket


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a basketball hoop


----------



## Peliroja32

I spy a broken tool


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I stepped on this in the garage a couple weeks ago

_I spy a clock that doesn't have numbers._


----------



## JoesMum

Turtulas-Len said:


> I stepped on this in the garage a couple weeks ago
> View attachment 226915
> _I spy a clock that doesn't have numbers._





I spy a Harry Potter book


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 226936
> 
> I spy a Harry Potter book





I spy packaged food past its expiration date.


----------



## DE42

Big Charlie said:


> View attachment 226998
> 
> I spy packaged food past its expiration date.


Wait untill I goto Wal-Mart. Lol

Sorry I could not resist.


----------



## Big Charlie

DE42 said:


> Wait untill I goto Wal-Mart. Lol
> 
> Sorry I could not resist.


lol!


----------



## teresaf

DE42 said:


> Wait untill I goto Wal-Mart. Lol
> 
> Sorry I could not resist.



I KNOW! right? LOL


----------



## Foursteels

Well that just went into the garbage. Lol

I spy a hot tub/jacuzzi


----------



## Bambam1989

Big Charlie said:


> View attachment 226998
> 
> I spy packaged food past its expiration date.


I spy a jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a hot tub/jacuzzi


----------



## Momof4

I spy... your bedside lamp.


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a sewing kit


----------



## Foursteels

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 227033
> 
> 
> I spy a sewing kit



That includes a needle and thread, which in my house is a sewing kit. Lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Is this one ? I've always called these a sewing box.


If it is, I spy a box or any container of pasta.


----------



## Foursteels

Turtulas-Len said:


> Is this one ? I've always called these a sewing box.
> View attachment 227090
> If it is, I spy a box or any container of pasta.



Wow. That’s a big sewing kit. I have white thread, black thread and a couple of needles. I’m obviously not good at mending. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Turtulas-Len said:


> Is this one ? I've always called these a sewing box.
> View attachment 227090
> If it is, I spy a box or any container of pasta.


My spaghetti jar



I spy a boomerang


----------



## JoesMum

No boomerangs? Here’s ours - my husband bought it when he was working in Sydney (and I was stuck in the UK with two kids at school  )




New one: I spy sunglasses (not that I will be needing them today!)


----------



## Peliroja32

Is this good enough lol

I spy your favorite bluetooth speaker


----------



## Jacqui

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 227168
> 
> Is this good enough lol
> 
> I spy your favorite bluetooth speaker



Lol wish I had a picture of Jeff. He is my favorite blue tooth speaker. Lol


----------



## Big Charlie

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 227168
> 
> Is this good enough lol
> 
> I spy your favorite bluetooth speaker





I spy grapefruit.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I had no idea what a bluetooth speaker was.


----------



## Big Charlie

Turtulas-Len said:


> I had no idea what a bluetooth speaker was.


lol! I like to watch TV in our living room when my husband is in bed, but the TV is right up against the bedroom wall. So I use this speaker instead of the TV's regular sound to get the sound at the couch. It doesn't need wires to transmit the sound. My son got it as a gift. It isn't really my favorite, it is my only one!


----------



## Peliroja32

Grapefruit!!


Since i have been cleaning these up all day i spy some plants that didnt survive the cold. Yep those yucky mushy looking stuff


----------



## KarenSoCal

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 227235
> 
> Grapefruit!!
> 
> 
> Since i have been cleaning these up all day i spy some plants that didnt survive the cold. Yep those yucky mushy looking stuff


Umm...what do you spy? [emoji16]


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> Umm...what do you spy? [emoji16]



She said “plants that didn’t survive the cold.”


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> She said “plants that didn’t survive the cold.”


Hahaha...I completely missed that! Where oh where is my brain???


----------



## Big Charlie

Ha!


KarenSoCal said:


> Hahaha...I completely missed that! Where oh where is my brain???


I almost made the same mistake! It was embedded in her response.


----------



## Peliroja32

Lol it was a test to see who fully reads the responses [emoji23]


----------



## Robrocphilly

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 227235
> 
> Grapefruit!!
> 
> 
> Since i have been cleaning these up all day i spy some plants that didnt survive the cold. Yep those yucky mushy looking stuff


Are you crazy you can’t give your tour grapefruit it’s citrusy what are you trying to kill it


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I had no idea what a bluetooth speaker was.


Get with the program, Len - come on and join us in the modern world!!! (says she who doesn't even have a cell phone)


----------



## Yvonne G

Robrocphilly said:


> Are you crazy you can’t give your tour grapefruit it’s citrusy what are you trying to kill it


I'm confused. Who said anything about giving it to the tortoises?


----------



## Robrocphilly

I’m sorry must have miss red it, my bad


----------



## Peliroja32

Lol


----------



## KarenSoCal

Peliroja32 said:


> Lol it was a test to see who fully reads the responses [emoji23]


Actually I did read it, but for some reason it just didn't "click". I just thought you were saying you saw the yucky stuff. You're clever...gotta keep an eye on you! LOL! Keep them coming! [emoji16]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

These were doing ok until we got the single digit temps,

There is something in a cocoon on one of the stems that i just saw when taking the pic.

I spy your favorite game that you play at a table or setting on the floor.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Get with the program, Len - come on and join us in the modern world!!! (says she who doesn't even have a cell phone)


I am, I have a car with an automatic transmission, push button remote for the tv that doesn't have a wire connected to it and a phone that is smarter than me, almost forgot i have this old outdated computer. what else is needed ?


----------



## Foursteels

I spy a decorative candle.


----------



## Foursteels

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 227308
> 
> 
> I spy a decorative candle.



No decorative candles? How about a fish tank?


----------



## DE42

Foursteels said:


> No decorative candles? How about a fish tank?


Will a bowl do?


----------



## Foursteels

DE42 said:


> Will a bowl do?
> View attachment 227466



Yep.


----------



## DE42

Foursteels said:


> Yep.


Ok then I spy an oil lamp.


----------



## KarenSoCal

It's only 6 inches high, but...


I spy...a VCR.


----------



## KarenSoCal

I use the app on my phone. If anybody else does, how do you write text after the picture? I can't get a cursor past the photo.


----------



## Peliroja32

Just tap the field again and then type


----------



## KarenSoCal

Peliroja32 said:


> Just tap the field again and then type


The field below the picture will not accept typing. Keyboard won't even pop up. Picture seems to have to be last. Oh well...


----------



## Peliroja32

Yeah i always have to tap above the pic it wont accept below


----------



## KarenSoCal

Peliroja32 said:


> Yeah i always have to tap above the pic it wont accept below


But on your posts, the pic is first, then your text. I can't do that, it seems.


----------



## Peliroja32

I guess it just posts however it wants because on my end its all above the pic


----------



## KarenSoCal

Peliroja32 said:


> I guess it just posts however it wants because on my end its all above the pic


Oh boy, ok. Thanks anyway. Back to the game!


----------



## bouaboua

VCR??

Many young people need to Google it to know what is that~~~I'm old


----------



## DE42

bouaboua said:


> VCR??
> 
> Many young people need to Google it to know what is that~~~I'm old


I had one forever but I don't now. Lol

I felt old when I talked to some kids at Wal-Mart looking at a new re-release of a Disney movie about how I remembered it on VHS and they had no idea what I was talking about lol


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh boy, ok. Thanks anyway. Back to the game!


Do you have a "return" key? a key that goes to a new line? If you tap that it takes you to the next line below the picture. On my keyboard it's a yellow arrow shaped like an L


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Do you have a "return" key? a key that goes to a new line? If you tap that it takes you to the next line below the picture. On my keyboard it's a yellow arrow shaped like an L


Yes, I have that key. But it just moves the photo area downward. It won't jump past the picture. Looks like only the top area will accept text. The picture area will not. There is a dim line dividing the 2 fields. I think this started when we had to use attachments instead of just adding the photo from the phone's gallery. A minor irritation. Certainly nothing serious! Thanks!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Are we looking for a vcr still ? If so I have a couple.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Turtulas-Len said:


> Are we looking for a vcr still ? If so I have a couple.


Yep! Let's see one! [emoji16]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here's a rca unit.

I spy a bullet (any caliber) a shotgun shell , BB, or Pellet.


----------



## baldegale

i spy a license plate


----------



## DE42

baldegale said:


> View attachment 227492
> i spy a license plate


Will this work?



If so I spy a micrometer


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Will this work?
> View attachment 227494
> 
> 
> If so I spy a micrometer






I spy a clock that needs a key to wind it


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I spy a drop leaf table.


----------



## baldegale

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 227514
> I spy a drop leaf table.



im too young.. hahahah had to google what that was


----------



## JoesMum

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 227514
> I spy a drop leaf table.






I spy a wooden spoon


----------



## Melis

I spy... your favorite perfume or cologne


----------



## Yvonne G

Since I don't like perfume or scent, I'm showing my favorite - a blank sheet!!





I spy, with my little eye. . . a BIC stick!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Since I don't like perfume or scent, I'm showing my favorite - a blank sheet!!
> 
> View attachment 227633
> 
> 
> 
> I spy, with my little eye. . . a BIC stick!


I didn't know what a bio stick was so I googled it and then found one along with a bic disposable razor in the box I've been putting pens and pencils in as I go through things to clean out.

I spy any type of cutting board.


----------



## baldegale

Turtulas-Len said:


> I didn't know what a bio stick was so I googled it and then found one along with a bic disposable razor in the box I've been putting pens and pencils in as I go through things to clean out.
> View attachment 227646
> I spy any type of cutting board.




i spy a squirrel, mounted or alive


----------



## GingerLove

Live one I spotted and fed a cracker

at Gatorland!


----------



## GingerLove

Oh, and I spy an emu


----------



## Yvonne G

GingerLove said:


> Oh, and I spy an emu


I used to have an emu. He was really fun to have around. Although, we had to be pretty careful when small children were here because he liked to peck their eyeballs. We figured the eyes were shiny and he though they were something to eat. The nice thing about old age is you forget a lot of stuff, so I don't remember what happened to him. He probably had to be euthanized because he got old, but in MY old age, thankfully, I don't have to remember those sorts of things.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Emu we used in a petting zoo. This one didn't peck at kids eyes LOL



As I anxiously await a reptile shipment....I spy a heat pack or insulation


----------



## motero

I spy a freshly tilled garden.


----------



## motero

Ok how about you garden spot in it's current state.


----------



## JoesMum

motero said:


> View attachment 227855
> 
> Ok how about you garden spot in it's current state.





This is our garden looking uninteresting as we did what we could to that far corner and are now waiting for spring before we can replant. 

If that’s OK, I spy a wok.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 227856
> 
> This is our garden looking uninteresting as we did what we could to that far corner and are now waiting for spring before we can replant.
> 
> If that’s OK, I spy a wok.



No woks?



I spy baking pans ... cake tins... baking sheets ... oven trays. I have a drawer full in various shapes and sizes. I am just not sure how they translate into US English


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> No woks?
> View attachment 228013
> 
> 
> I spy baking pans ... cake tins... baking sheets ... oven trays. I have a drawer full in various shapes and sizes. I am just not sure how they translate into US English






I spy a bobble head.


----------



## KarenSoCal

If this guy's ok, 
I spy....a castle.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a dog sleeping on your lap.


----------



## Peliroja32

I spy anyones favorite breakfast


----------



## Team Gomberg

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 228070
> 
> 
> I spy anyones favorite breakfast


My attempt at a turtle pancake!




I spy a box of kleenex or tissue


----------



## Peliroja32

Team Gomberg said:


> My attempt at a turtle pancake!
> 
> View attachment 228072
> 
> 
> I spy a box of kleenex or tissue


Awww almost too cute to eat


----------



## DE42

Team Gomberg said:


> My attempt at a turtle pancake!
> 
> View attachment 228072
> 
> 
> I spy a box of kleenex or tissue


There is some in a box on the table in this pic.



I spy a chick. As in baby chicken.


----------



## Momof4

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 228070
> 
> 
> I spy anyones favorite breakfast



This is the cutest dog ever!!!
Is it a puppy?


----------



## Peliroja32

Momof4 said:


> This is the cutest dog ever!!!
> Is it a puppy?


Yes, my new baby Reuben


----------



## Peliroja32

Peliroja32 said:


> Yes, my new baby Reuben


Hes about 9 weeks old. The lady said pure chihuahua


----------



## Team Gomberg

DE42 said:


> There is some in a box on the table in this pic.
> View attachment 228084
> 
> 
> I spy a chick. As in baby chicken.



One of our babies from late Sept..



I spy your TV


----------



## DE42

Team Gomberg said:


> One of our babies from late Sept..
> View attachment 228095
> 
> 
> I spy your TV


Once again my living room pics help lol. 


My TV

I spy a cookie jar


----------



## Momof4

I spy a wine glass.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 228147
> 
> 
> I spy a wine glass.


Noah's Ark! How adorable is that!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 228147
> 
> 
> I spy a wine glass.





Empty because we’re being good for January and trying shed a few Christmas pounds. 

I spy an ipod/digital music player that isn’t also a phone!


----------



## Foursteels

I spy an alarm clock that isn’t also a cell phone.


----------



## KarenSoCal

I spy an old, flip phone that isn't smart.


----------



## Foursteels

I don’t know why I save all my old phones. Have like 15 of them. 

I spy a betta fish in a bowl


----------



## Momof4

He’s in the upper left corner. He’s not in bowl because bigger is always better.

I spy an outdoor fireplace or fire pit.


----------



## Peliroja32

Heres one we did a couple years ago. 

I spy a traced hand


----------



## CarolM

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 228191
> 
> Heres one we did a couple years ago.
> 
> I spy a traced hand


I spy a budda statue.


----------



## CarolM

I spy an apple


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I spy an apple
> View attachment 228276


I thought an apple would be easy. So I spy a bottle of water.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I spy an apple
> View attachment 228276





CarolM said:


> I thought an apple would be easy. So I spy a bottle of water.
> View attachment 228307



I have no apples until tomorrow. Son cleaned me out. I have a glass one



If this will do, I spy a spiral bound notebook


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have no apples until tomorrow. Son cleaned me out. I have a glass one
> View attachment 228331
> 
> 
> If this will do, I spy a spiral bound notebook


It will do. It is a stunning apple.


----------



## teresaf

I spy a vintage cup


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> I have no apples until tomorrow. Son cleaned me out. I have a glass one
> View attachment 228331
> 
> 
> If this will do, I spy a spiral bound notebook


What a beautiful apple! Love it!


----------



## teresaf

KarenSoCal said:


> What a beautiful apple! Love it!


What!? My binder was pretty darn cute too! ;-)


----------



## Turtulas-Len

From the forties,

I spy a fly swatter


----------



## Peliroja32

Turtulas-Len said:


> From the forties,
> View attachment 228344
> I spy a fly swatter


Aww darn. I havent used a fly swatter in years! Anymore i flick em with a towel or bandana or if its that bad flying insect raid spray


----------



## KarenSoCal

teresaf said:


> What!? My binder was pretty darn cute too! ;-)


Yes, it is! How could I have overlooked that!! Such a rich red! [emoji16]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Do I get double points? 




I spy an outdoor thermometer below 40 deg F.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Hmmm....no outdoor thermometer below 40? Are we ALL in the desert?


----------



## Team Gomberg

KarenSoCal said:


> Hmmm....no outdoor thermometer below 40? Are we ALL in the desert?


No, it's pretty cold here in OR. But I don't keep a thermometer outdoor. :shy:  hehe


----------



## Peliroja32

We are at 58 but either way i also do not have an outdoor thermometer


----------



## KarenSoCal

How about a remote thermometer readout?


----------



## Peliroja32

KarenSoCal said:


> How about a remote thermometer readout?



This what you meant right?


If so i spy a crocheted stuffed animal


----------



## KarenSoCal

Peliroja32 said:


> This what you meant right?
> View attachment 228557
> 
> If so i spy a crocheted stuffed animal


That works! [emoji16]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Just got these week before last.

I spy an hour glass type timer.


----------



## Peliroja32

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just got these week before last.
> View attachment 228563
> I spy an hour glass type timer.


Those are too cute!


----------



## KarenSoCal

I spy a pair of crutches.


----------



## Peliroja32

Got these the week before last lol. When my knee out of the blue decided "nope"



I spy a vinyl record


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I spy a box or bag of your favorite cereal.


----------



## Peliroja32

Ok im a bit of an oddball as you might say. Normally i'd have a bowl of animal crackers in milk and eat it like cereal, or maybe the ocasional oats....but i did try this new cereal and i have taken a liking to it so here it is lol



I spy a ragety old "hand me down" something


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Peliroja32 said:


> Ok im a bit of an oddball as you might say. Normally i'd have a bowl of animal crackers in milk and eat it like cereal, or maybe the ocasional oats....but i did try this new cereal and i have taken a liking to it so here it is lol
> View attachment 228607
> 
> 
> I spy a ragety old "hand me down" something


I haven't seen that one yet, but I did find this the other day.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Turtulas-Len said:


> I haven't seen that one yet, but I did find this the other day.
> View attachment 228612


I love how they try to make us think this is good for us! LOL!


----------



## teresaf

KarenSoCal said:


> I love how they try to make us think this is good for us! LOL!


They both sound grooooooss


----------



## Peliroja32

Peliroja32 said:


> Ok im a bit of an oddball as you might say. Normally i'd have a bowl of animal crackers in milk and eat it like cereal, or maybe the ocasional oats....but i did try this new cereal and i have taken a liking to it so here it is lol
> View attachment 228607
> 
> 
> I spy a ragety old "hand me down" something


Ok new spy. 

I spy a handmade clay bowl


----------



## Turtulas-Len

My youngest son made this when in the 8th grade,

I spy a plate with an animal on it.


----------



## Peliroja32

Does this count lol


----------



## Team Gomberg

Peliroja32 said:


> Does this count lol
> View attachment 228946


Why not? its a creative answer 

What do you spy?


----------



## Peliroja32

Ok i spy rock n roll memorabilia


----------



## KarenSoCal

Peliroja32 said:


> Does this count lol
> View attachment 228946


Hahaha...I was going to send this one!!


----------



## Momof4

Does this count? It’s a B.B. King signed poster. 

If so, I spy a pic of your lunch or dinner.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 228980
> 
> 
> Does this count? It’s a B.B. King signed poster.
> 
> If so, I spy a pic of your lunch or dinner.


Nice Poster, I had the pleasure of meeting him at the Atlantic City Pop Festival in Aug 1969.Johnny Winter was there also but didn't perform. Janis Joplin was there to perform and she and Johnny were a thing at that time.This 3 day concert was such a hit I believe it's the reason so many went to Woodstock a couple weeks later.


----------



## Stuart S.

I spy a picture of your hometown.


----------



## Momof4

Turtulas-Len said:


> Nice Poster, I had the pleasure of meeting him at the Atlantic City Pop Festival in Aug 1969.Johnny Winter was there also but didn't perform. Janis Joplin was there to perform and she and Johnny were a thing at that time.This 3 day concert was such a hit I believe it's the reason so many went to Woodstock a couple weeks later.



That is so cool!!! 

Long story on the poster but my husband spied it at the airport behind the ticket counter. He asked to buy it and they said no. As he went to the gate the agent walked up to him and handed it to him. 
So we framed it.


----------



## Momof4

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 229049
> 
> 
> I spy a picture of your hometown.



That’s my kind of dinner!!!


----------



## Stuart S.

Momof4 said:


> That’s my kind of dinner!!!



We’ve been trying out some paleo meals and have really enjoyed them. This was a sausage and Shrimp skillet and I added some fresh duck breast for a little extra protein [emoji6]


----------



## baldegale

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 229049
> 
> 
> I spy a picture of your hometown.




cleveland ohio! i spy a picture of a hognose snake!


----------



## JoesMum

baldegale said:


> View attachment 229056
> cleveland ohio! i spy a picture of a hognose snake!



A what?! We don’t have them over here


----------



## Momof4

baldegale said:


> View attachment 229056
> cleveland ohio! i spy a picture of a hognose snake!



We need a new spy. Share your snake pic.


----------



## baldegale




----------



## Melis

baldegale said:


> View attachment 229133


What do you spy now?


----------



## baldegale

i spy headphones


----------



## Momof4

I spy a birdhouse.


----------



## teresaf

This was actually built for ducks but I'm using it for my leopard tortoises...


I spy an iguana....


----------



## baldegale

teresaf said:


> This was actually built for ducks but I'm using it for my leopard tortoises...
> View attachment 229154
> 
> I spy an iguana....




from the nashville zoo! i spy a space heater


----------



## Momof4

teresaf said:


> This was actually built for ducks but I'm using it for my leopard tortoises...
> View attachment 229154
> 
> I spy an iguana....



That’s a huge birdhouse! Lol!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I spy a button jar.


----------



## leigti

Wow, when I read a button jar I instantly thought of my grandma. She had a big mason jar full of spare buttons. When I was a kid I thought it was great to pour them all out and put them in different groupings. And look at all the different colors. Kids were a lot easier to entertain back then


----------



## teresaf

leigti said:


> Wow, when I read a button jar I instantly thought of my grandma. She had a big mason jar full of spare buttons. When I was a kid I thought it was great to pour them all out and put them in different groupings. And look at all the different colors. Kids were a lot easier to entertain back then


----------



## Peliroja32

leigti said:


> Wow, when I read a button jar I instantly thought of my grandma. She had a big mason jar full of spare buttons. When I was a kid I thought it was great to pour them all out and put them in different groupings. And look at all the different colors. Kids were a lot easier to entertain back then



I was thinking the same thing except it was a button can


----------



## JoesMum

Mine is a button tin 



I spy a bird feeder outside


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I no longer use this feeder, I throw the seeds on the ground instead. When I use hanging bird feeders they turn into squirrel feeders.

I spy your Recipe Book.


----------



## JoesMum

Turtulas-Len said:


> I no longer use this feeder, I throw the seeds on the ground instead. When I use hanging bird feeders they turn into squirrel feeders.
> View attachment 229228
> I spy your Recipe Book.



Does it sound awful that *my* recipe book has been digital since my kids went to university?

It’s in Google Drive and we share it







I also have lots of books and a couple of scrapbooks... the bottom shelf is used most often



I spy citrus fruit


----------



## TechnoCheese

I spy a projector screen!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Y’all really think folks are gonna know what a projector screen is? Are they even still usin’ them in schools nowadays?


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Y’all really think folks are gonna know what a projector screen is? Are they even still usin’ them in schools nowadays?



They’re still about in schools and colleges. Is anyone off to the movies today?


----------



## TechnoCheese

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Y’all really think folks are gonna know what a projector screen is? Are they even still usin’ them in schools nowadays?



Yeah, they are. Figured I’d do a hard one


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ok, how about this? You put a stack of 35mm slides in the back and push/pull a lever to advance them 1 at a time. It's a lighted rear projector. Will this do?? It still works!




If so, I spy "a lion rampant"


----------



## TechnoCheese

KarenSoCal said:


> Ok, how about this? You put a stack of 35mm slides in the back and push/pull a lever to advance them 1 at a time. It's a lighted rear projector. Will this do?? It still works!
> 
> View attachment 229372
> 
> 
> If so, I spy "a lion rampant"


Gotta love Harry Potter scarves!


I spy a well worn shoe!


----------



## KarenSoCal

TechnoCheese said:


> Gotta love Harry Potter scarves!
> View attachment 229375
> 
> I spy a well worn shoe!


Wow! I'm impressed! Good for you that you know what a lion rampant is...lots of folks don't.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Man, I really need to wash it lol


----------



## Peliroja32

One of my daughters' pairs of play shoes she wont let me throw out.


I spy a piece of "noodle art"


----------



## Peliroja32

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 229442
> 
> One of my daughters' pairs of play shoes she wont let me throw out.
> 
> 
> I spy a piece of "noodle art"



Ok so no one has any noodle art?



Then i spy something mardi gras


----------



## Peliroja32

Peliroja32 said:


> Ok so no one has any noodle art?
> View attachment 229562
> 
> 
> Then i spy something mardi gras


Ok fine i will make it easy on y'all.

I spy a can of soda [emoji19]


----------



## Peliroja32

I guess i spy has died


R.i.p. i spy


----------



## TechnoCheese

Peliroja32 said:


> I guess i spy has died
> 
> 
> R.i.p. i spy



I have both of these objects in my house, I just haven’t had time to take a picture. Perhaps I’ll continue this when I get home.


----------



## JoesMum

Peliroja32 said:


> Ok fine i will make it easy on y'all.
> 
> I spy a can of soda [emoji19]






Breathing the kiss of life back into I spy... 


I spy a cup of coffee or tea


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 229831
> 
> 
> Breathing the kiss of life back into I spy...
> 
> 
> I spy a cup of coffee or tea



I know it's not quite the same, but how about a glass of tea?


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> I know it's not quite the same, but how about a glass of tea?



As long as it’s hot. I made a mug of hot tea one of hot coffee at the time I posted


----------



## Jacqui

Nah, it was cold.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Nah, it was cold.
> View attachment 229838


Oh go on then. Because it's (you're a moderator so I mustn't upset you  )

What do you spy in your lovely, warmer than the UK climate


----------



## Jacqui

Lol snow! Glorious, white, soft snow!


----------



## TechnoCheese

Jacqui said:


> Lol snow! Glorious, white, soft snow!



Darn, if only I didn’t live in Texas!


----------



## Jacqui

TechnoCheese said:


> Darn, if only I didn’t live in Texas!



Texas gets snow.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Jacqui said:


> Texas gets snow.



Not where I live, anyway(for the past two years or so lol)


----------



## Jacqui

TechnoCheese said:


> Not where I live, anyway(for the past two years or so lol)



I am sorry for you.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Jacqui said:


> I am sorry for you.



Yeah, I really miss making snowmen :/
Darn you, global warming!


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Lol snow! Glorious, white, soft snow!


Ours melted a couple of days ago. I am hoping we won't get any more


----------



## Jacqui

Seriously no snow?




Okay... ummm Valentine goodies.


----------



## baldegale

Jacqui said:


> Seriously no snow?
> View attachment 230098
> View attachment 230099
> 
> 
> Okay... ummm Valentine goodies.



i didnt even think i was thinking of snow on the ground but i have these that i took a few years ago in ohio


----------



## Jacqui

baldegale said:


> i didnt even think i was thinking of snow on the ground but i have these that i took a few years ago in ohio
> View attachment 230102
> View attachment 230103



Very nice! So what are you going to have us look for a picture of?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Jacqui said:


> Okay... ummm Valentine goodies.



My Valentine's flower from the hubby, an orchid. I added it to a pot with pothos 




I spy snow tires or studded tires!


----------



## Team Gomberg

I still have my studs on... 

Ok. I spy your vehicle's tire. Studded or not!


----------



## Jacqui

Team Gomberg said:


> I still have my studs on...
> 
> Ok. I spy your vehicle's tire. Studded or not!




From when I met this deer...

A picture of the last thing you bought yourself as a reward/treat/gift.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I spy yer dog.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 230409
> From when I met this deer...



Here’s a picture of the deer my, “Baby-girl” met last year…


----------



## Team Gomberg

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 230568
> 
> 
> I spy yer dog.



Our new Australian Shepherd puppy, 2 weeks old & still with the breeder!


----------



## Team Gomberg

I spy the inside of your fridge or freezer!


----------



## JoesMum

Team Gomberg said:


> I spy the inside of your fridge or freezer!





I spy a vase of flowers


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 230590
> 
> I spy a vase of flowers



A brave woman willing to show the inside of her icebox, but then wow so clean and near it is 

I have a single rose bud out in my car, but no vase.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 230590
> 
> I spy a vase of flowers


(I'm such a slob!!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I’ve got 2 (two) vases to go with Jacqui’s single rose? Count?

Cut me a little slack here, I didn’t want to go to the garage and go into boxes. And one is a turtle carrying the vase on his carapace.


----------



## JoesMum

I thought a vase of flowers would be easy straight after Valentines day 

What do you spy Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> I thought a vase of flowers would be easy straight after Valentines day
> 
> What do you spy Ken?



I spy a dvd of, “The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia”. Someone other than me must have a copy.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I spy a dvd of, “The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia”. Someone other than me must have a copy.


Possibly not [emoji23]


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Possibly not [emoji23]



Now lookee whatcha did, Ken. You made a lady cry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Now lookee whatcha did, Ken. You made a lady cry.



So not my intention! Let me know if/when y’all think I should pick something new…


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So not my intention! Let me know if/when y’all think I should pick something new…



I was howling with laughter 

However, I think your DVD proved too ... erm ... niche... for anyone else on the forum, especially those of us overseas. 

I think it’s time for a new spy Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> I was howling with laughter
> I think it’s time for a new spy Ken


New spy…
A Japanese glass fishing float …


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> New spy…
> A Japanese glass fishing float …



Neither I nor my Mum (because I’m at her house right now) can help with that one. 

We have ordinary fishing floats back home, but I’m not back there until Monday night.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I don't even know what a Japanese glass fishing float is,unless it's one of those glass balls that people used to find on the west coast shoreline.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cowboy_Ken said:


> New spy…
> A Japanese glass fishing float …


Sounds pretty self explanatory...but of course, I don't have one! [emoji23]


----------



## wellington

I spy an hour glass with sand pouring from one half to the other.


----------



## KarenSoCal

I spy a cuckoo clock!


----------



## KarenSoCal

No cuckoo clocks? Anyone?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> New spy…
> A Japanese glass fishing float …



I have one! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

KarenSoCal said:


> No cuckoo clocks? Anyone?



I am cuckoo, does that count?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Jacqui said:


> I am cuckoo, does that count?


Ummmm.....no? LOL!



Now I spy a picture of a rainbow...especially if it's a double rainbow!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Double rainbow at Wal-Mart..lol..



Single rainbow driving home. 
(Different days)



I have seen more rainbows in my 3+ years in Oregon than I ever saw in my 29 years in SoCal!

I spy a spring flower


----------



## wellington

Team Gomberg said:


> Double rainbow at Wal-Mart..lol..
> View attachment 231123
> 
> 
> Single rainbow driving home.
> (Different days)
> View attachment 231124
> 
> 
> I have seen more rainbows in my 3+ years in Oregon than I ever saw in my 29 years in SoCal!
> 
> I spy a spring flower


Come on, it's not spring yet, specially here in Chicago.


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Come on, it's not spring yet, specially here in Chicago.



Ahhh but a spring flower does not have to be out in a yard...nor even real....


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh but a spring flower does not have to be out in a yard...nor even real....


Well then. I should be posting a picture of myself


----------



## Jacqui

Your favorite cartoon character


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Well then. I should be posting a picture of myself



Barb, SPRING is the key part. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Barb, SPRING is the key part. Lol



Here you go, crocuses and the little tete a tete daffodils 



I spy what we call wellies... wellington boots (gum boots)!


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> Here you go, crocuses and the little tete a tete daffodils
> View attachment 231156
> 
> 
> I spy what we call wellies... wellington boots (gum boots)!



Hey Barb, she is giving you the boot.


----------



## JoesMum

Jacqui said:


> Hey Barb, she is giving you the boot.



You’re such a stirrer!


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> Hey Barb, she is giving you the boot.


Bahahahaha, you so funny


----------



## wellington

JoesMum said:


> You’re such a stirrer!


She is, isn't she. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Ok. So no wellies on offer!



I spy a garden spade or shovel


----------



## Turtulas-Len

These are not Weenies but look like them with a spade setting on them.

I spy a seasonal or Holiday napkin


----------



## Jacqui

JoesMum said:


> You’re such a stirrer!



And proud of it!


----------



## JoesMum

I think we must have all packed our seasonal napkins away @Jacqui. New spy?


----------



## wellington

Turtulas-Len said:


> These are not Weenies but look like them with a spade setting on them.
> View attachment 231247
> I spy a seasonal or Holiday napkin


Need new spy please


----------



## KarenSoCal

Actually @Jacqui had asked for our favorite cartoon character back in post # 5920.



I spy...a metal sculpture.


----------



## Jacqui

I spy...Something from your childhood.


----------



## wellington

Few of my dolls. That's Tontos horse but that's not Tonto


----------



## wellington

I spy a stove top coffee pot


----------



## KarenSoCal

wellington said:


> Few of my dolls. That's Tontos horse but that's not Tonto
> View attachment 231457


I LOVED the Lone Ranger! Are we dating ourselves here? LOL!


----------



## wellington

KarenSoCal said:


> I LOVED the Lone Ranger! Are we dating ourselves here? LOL!


Nope, I'm still a kid. You too right! Wink


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

take your pick. The one in back is a stovetop water heater. The one in front in a stovetop coffee maker all proper like. Great coffee, pain to keep clean. 

(I spy an ant trail on your kitchen counter …)


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pictures of ant trails aren't my priority when in my kitchen, but here's the biggest one I've ever seen!



Not what you were looking for...just for interest.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 231465
> take your pick. The one in back is a stovetop water heater. The one in front in a stovetop coffee maker all proper like. Great coffee, pain to keep clean.
> 
> (I spy an ant trail on your kitchen counter …)



Ants are firmly over-wintering here. War against them won’t be on until things get considerably warmer


----------



## Jacqui

KarenSoCal said:


> Pictures of ant trails aren't my priority when in my kitchen, but here's the biggest one I've ever seen!
> View attachment 231479
> 
> 
> Not what you were looking for...just for interest.



Wow, those are ants?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Jacqui said:


> Wow, those are ants?


It's a trail of material that the ants piled up, and then walked in the middle of it. Really weird...never saw anything like it before or since.


----------



## Jacqui

KarenSoCal said:


> It's a trail of material that the ants piled up, and then walked in the middle of it. Really weird...never saw anything like it before or since.



Glad you thought to take a picture


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. New spy if it’s too early for an ant trail. 
I spy, “What’s that crawling on your curling?”


----------



## kellygirl64

Ceiling ? Left over spider from Halloween. I don't have the heart to take it down. He's about the size of my hand. He's dieting and ants are not on the menu, but perhaps a fresh salad might be in the works. Lettuce go see...


----------



## kellygirl64

kellygirl64 said:


> Ceiling ? Left over spider from Halloween. I don't have the heart to take it down. He's about the size of my hand. He's dieting and ants are not on the menu, but perhaps a fresh salad might be in the works. Lettuce go see...
> View attachment 231631


Harry says "Thanks for the late-night snack"!! Good boy, Harry.


----------



## kellygirl64

I spy big eyes.


----------



## Melis

kellygirl64 said:


> I spy big eyes.


 One of my big eyeballed babies

I spy a name tag


----------



## Team Gomberg

The name tag I wrote on Halloween!




I spy what my kids call "smell good spray". Aka cologne, perfume etc.


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

I spy your nastiest tooth brush. The kind you use for cleaning those small hard to get too places.


----------



## Melis

We just bought a new house and are preparing to sell the old, so I've done lots of toothbrush scrubbing over the past few days! 
I spy pancakes since it's apparently national pancake day. Lol


----------



## Momof4

One of my favs!! Banana Kodiak pancakes with a little chocolate PB2 on top. 

I spy your fitness tracker.


----------



## wellington

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 231683
> 
> 
> One of my favs!! Banana Kodiak pancakes with a little chocolate PB2 on top.
> 
> I spy your fitness tracker.


Love the added fruit. Makes it much healthier lol. After that breakfast, I wouldn't want a fitness anything but a nap.


----------



## Momof4

No fitness trackers? 
Fitbit, Garmin or Apple Watch? 


Okay, I spy a nice fire in your fireplace or wood burning stove.


----------



## Momof4

Hmmm, I fireplaces either? 

How about if I spy your favorite sweatshirt?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Hmmm, I fireplaces either?
> 
> How about if I spy your favorite sweatshirt?



All of my sweatshirts are my “favorite”! Including the one I have on now, LOL! I’ll go get a picture of my “normal long lifer” sweatshirt. 

look at the cuffs on that poor thing, you’d think I had no others. LOL. 
I spy anything “Cloisonné” you currently own or see.


----------



## KarenSoCal

I spy any piece of Capodimonte.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

KarenSoCal said:


> View attachment 232166
> 
> 
> I spy any piece of Capodimonte.



Looking up “Capodimonte” now …

All done … not me. When mine all developed chips on the flower petals, I gave mine to Salvation Army. Just kidding. 
The closest I’ve got are some ceramic
Tang Dynasty horses/figurines. 
I’m out. Wait … does this count?
View attachment 232167


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Looking up “Capodimonte” now …
> 
> All done … not me. When mine all developed chips on the flower petals, I gave mine to Salvation Army. Just kidding.
> The closest I’ve got are some ceramic
> Tang Dynasty horses/figurines.
> I’m out. Wait … does this count?
> View attachment 232167


Really cool! BUT, Tang Dynasty is pretty far from Italian china. Let's give it 24 hours, and see if anybody has any Capodimonte? Deal? [emoji16]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m game.


----------



## Big Charlie

KarenSoCal said:


> View attachment 232166
> 
> 
> I spy any piece of Capodimonte.


They sure chip easily! Staying on the same theme, I spy a piece of Lladro.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Big Charlie said:


> They sure chip easily! Staying on the same theme, I spy a piece of Lladro.
> View attachment 232168


That's beautiful! Is it a brooch? Such color!


----------



## Big Charlie

KarenSoCal said:


> That's beautiful! Is it a brooch? Such color!


Thank you! No, it's a figurine. It is about 8 inches long.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> Thank you! No, it's a figurine. It is about 8 inches long.



That would end up being one heavy brooch…
Dare I say a genuine, “Charlie Sheen approved” brooch. A brooch good for holding up no dress I can think of …perfect.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That would end up being one heavy brooch…
> Dare I say a genuine, “Charlie Sheen approved” brooch. A brooch good for holding up no dress I can think of …perfect.


Yes, upon closer inspection I see that it is larger than I thought. Charlie Sheen used to own a Prevost motor coach. When he sold it, an employer of mine bought it, and I was paid to drive it. Hey, somebody had to do it, right? Beautiful coach, but we always joked about the mileage on the bed!


----------



## Big Charlie

Big Charlie said:


> They sure chip easily! Staying on the same theme, I spy a piece of Lladro.
> View attachment 232168


If no one has Lladro, how about Hummel?


----------



## Melis

I've been needing googles help in keeping up with I spy lately! Lol!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yes! Hummel! These have been part of my entire life, and they are considerably older than me. They are museum gummed to their shelves...I live where there's lots of earthquakes!



We've been doing delicate and fragile...how about I spy a really BIG boulder?


----------



## Big Charlie

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes! Hummel! These have been part of my entire life, and they are considerably older than me. They are museum gummed to their shelves...I live where there's lots of earthquakes!
> View attachment 232281
> 
> 
> We've been doing delicate and fragile...how about I spy a really BIG boulder?


My parents had an entire cabinet of Hummels and Lladros. Then my father fell into it and most broke.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Big Charlie said:


> My parents had an entire cabinet of Hummels and Lladros. Then my father fell into it and most broke.


As you can see, mine are right at the corner into the kitchen. Sometimes I think I should move them, but they have survived in that spot for 3 years. And the cats don't bother them there![emoji75]


----------



## Team Gomberg

KarenSoCal said:


> We've been doing delicate and fragile...how about I spy a really BIG boulder?






I spy a waterfall!


----------



## Momof4

I spy a decorated stepping stone.


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> I spy a decorated stepping stone.





I spy a pile of boxes.


----------



## Melis

From moving day!

I spy a wishing well!


----------



## Melis

No wishing wells?

I spy your favorite dessert!


----------



## Momof4

Melis said:


> No wishing wells?
> 
> I spy your favorite dessert!



Banana Fosters 




I spy someone playing a video game.


----------



## Peliroja32

I was seriously about to go crazy because HOW do i not have a pic of one of the kids playing videogames?! They are always on them!


I spy some first aid stuff since i have seem to run out


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 232908
> 
> 
> I spy some first aid stuff since i have seem to run out


Often times these tools are the only, “first aid stuff” I have to use after “working” my bonsai over.
View attachment 232912
View attachment 232913
do these count?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

yeah my photos load.


----------



## Peliroja32

Look pretty good for getting thorns n stuff out, i'll take it. What do you spy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I mainly use those to give me clean cuts that will heal clean and not be open for infection. Ya know?

Okay. I spy an old “American-style” football outside being ignored.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No football? Really? Fine weirdos. I spy an onion bagel with super crunchy peanut butter.


----------



## Peliroja32

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No football? Really? Fine weirdos. I spy an onion bagel with super crunchy peanut butter.


My kids have a football but i think its plastic, wasnt sure if it counted or not....
The bagel thing sounds weird to me [emoji848]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 230590
> 
> I spy a vase of flowers


Oh my. Your fridge is very neat.[emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> (I'm such a slob!!)


I think after seeing that pic we are all re-assessing our fridges. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Peliroja32

I think we need a new spy [emoji848]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Peliroja32 said:


> I think we need a new spy [emoji848]


I found some extra crunchy but no super crunchy to be found in 2 counties.


----------



## Melis

@Cowboy_Ken new spy time!


----------



## Peliroja32

Ok time to restart this thread....

I spy a peacock


----------



## Team Gomberg

Peliroja32 said:


> Ok time to restart this thread....
> 
> I spy a peacock



Peacock feathers on nail strips!



Couldn't find my photos of real peacocks. Although, I have those too.. (have photos not peacocks lol)

I spy a swimming pool


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, I was hoping nobody would do the peacock, so when I got back into cell range tonight I could do mine. *sigh*


----------



## Team Gomberg

Jacqui said:


> Darn, I was hoping nobody would do the peacock, so when I got back into cell range tonight I could do mine. *sigh*
> View attachment 234841


Take it!

What do you spy?


----------



## Jacqui

Team Gomberg said:


> Take it!
> 
> What do you spy?



Nah nah, we are going with your pool.


----------



## Peliroja32

Heres mine [emoji4]


----------



## Melis

I spy a swimming pool

This was our old pool. Our new house has an inground pool. I’m anxious to see how my pups react to that. Lol.

I spy an Easter basket!


----------



## TechnoCheese

I spy a bearded dragon!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I may be having a senior moment and don't have a pic of either one, but what is the spy a Easter Basket or a Bearded Dragon ? I'm confused.


----------



## wellington

Should be the Easter Basket as that was the first one to get the pool I spy.


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

Covered both.
I spy a baseball cap of your favorite baseball team.
Keep in mind none of them out do the CHICAGO CUBS


----------



## TechnoCheese

Oh, whoops! I guess I just read the “I spy a swimming pool” from Melis’s post, and didn’t read the rest. My bad!


----------



## Peliroja32

No baseball caps?


----------



## JoesMum

Peliroja32 said:


> No baseball caps?



Give me half an hour to get home


----------



## JoesMum

wellington said:


> Covered both.
> I spy a baseball cap of your favorite baseball team.
> Keep in mind none of them out do the CHICAGO CUBS



We don’t have Baseball teams over here... I could have sworn a Boston Red Sox one was somewhere, but one of my kids must have it

Will Team GB do instead? We got them when in London for the 2012 Olympics. 




If so, I spy a soccer ball


----------



## wellington

JoesMum said:


> We don’t have Baseball teams over here... I could have sworn a Boston Red Sox one was somewhere, but one of my kids must have it
> 
> Will Team GB do instead? We got them when in London for the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> View attachment 235537
> 
> 
> If so, I spy a soccer ball


It works.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We don’t have soccer teams with hat over here but will this work for the soccer ball…?


If yes, I spy, all of the crap from inside your cordless hand-vacuum.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> We don’t have Baseball teams over here... I could have sworn a Boston Red Sox one was somewhere, but one of my kids must have it
> 
> Will Team GB do instead? We got them when in London for the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> View attachment 235537
> 
> 
> If so, I spy a soccer ball



No soccer balls ? How about a football?

I know that translates differently in different parts of the world: Football = Soccer, American Football, Rugby Football, Aussie Rules Football

A ball you’re supposed to kick rather than throw or hit with a bat or racquet!


----------



## Jacqui

Still on the ball? Yippee, I need to go take a picture....


----------



## Jacqui

There ya go!

I spy a balloon.


----------



## Peliroja32

[emoji848]


----------



## wellington

Was hoping for a better balloon but here goes.


----------



## wellington

I spy a decorated toilet lid. Not just a plain colored one.


----------



## wellington

Okay, new spy. 
I spy your one favorite item you have that you think everyone should have.


----------



## Momof4

Everyone should have an air fryer!! 






I spy a vacation photo.


----------



## wellington

Momof4 said:


> Everyone should have an air fryer!!
> 
> View attachment 237436
> 
> View attachment 237437
> 
> 
> I spy a vacation photo.


I have been hearing all good things about these. Bought my diabetic sister one for her 60th birthday. She's also trying to lose weight. Thought it was a good thing to help her. I'm looking into getting one myself. So glad that was the recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## Momof4

wellington said:


> I have been hearing all good things about these. Bought my diabetic sister one for her 60th birthday. She's also trying to lose weight. Thought it was a good thing to help her. I'm looking into getting one myself. So glad that was the recommendation. Thanks.



Barb, I love it! My WW friends use it. 
I cook chicken, fish, steak, shrimp, veggies, baby potatoes, French fries, chicken nuggets etc!


----------



## Melis

Momof4 said:


> Everyone should have an air fryer!!
> 
> View attachment 237436
> 
> View attachment 237437
> 
> 
> I spy a vacation photo.






One of my favorite vaca spots, Assateague Island near ocean city maryland. I have gone every year since I was born. It’s a lot different now, but I still can’t go a full year without going. 

I spy a tractor!


----------



## Melis

Melis said:


> View attachment 237455
> 
> 
> One of my favorite vaca spots, Assateague Island near ocean city maryland. I love it because it’s pup friendly! I have gone every year since I was born. It’s a lot different now, but I still can’t go a full year without going.
> 
> I spy a tractor!


----------



## Peliroja32

My neighbors lawn ornament

I spy people food prepared with cactus


----------



## JoesMum

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 237458
> 
> My neighbors lawn ornament
> 
> I spy people food prepared with cactus



We only get cacti in plant pots on the windowsill in the UK


----------



## Momof4

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 237458
> 
> My neighbors lawn ornament
> 
> I spy people food prepared with cactus



Hmmm, that may be a tough one.


----------



## JoesMum

Peliroja32 said:


> View attachment 237458
> 
> My neighbors lawn ornament
> 
> I spy people food prepared with cactus



No cacti in other parts of the world. A new spy is needed @Peliroja32


----------



## Peliroja32

[emoji848]ok then i spy a tea pot


----------



## Big Charlie

Peliroja32 said:


> [emoji848]ok then i spy a tea pot


I was going to take a picture at our Mexican restaurant today of nopales but it is closed on Tuesday!


----------



## Big Charlie

View attachment 238044


Peliroja32 said:


> [emoji848]ok then i spy a tea pot


I spy a striped shirt.


----------



## wellington

Big Charlie said:


> View attachment 238048
> View attachment 238044
> 
> I spy a striped shirt.


Nice collection.


----------



## Team Gomberg

> I spy a striped shirt.






I spy BBQ chicken


----------



## Big Charlie

wellington said:


> Nice collection.


Thank you!


----------



## Team Gomberg

No BBQ chicken? Boo..

Ok, BBQ anything... Even the BBQ itself


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Close enough? 
I spy some ice cream


----------



## wellington

I spy corn on cob with all kinds of goodies on it, not just butter.


----------



## Melis

We need a new spy!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Melis said:


> We need a new spy!


I agree, the only things I put on corn on the cob is salt and butter


----------



## Melis

@wellington new spy please!


----------



## wellington

I spy a yard fountain.


----------



## Momof4

wellington said:


> I spy a yard fountain.



Does anyone have a yard fountain?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I do but it's not running,

If that works. I spy a bag, can, or box of nuts, of any kind. If not I can put water in it and plug it up


----------



## leigti

Oh darn, it’s dark out now. But my neighbor has a fountain in the front yard and it even has turtles on it. Maybe tomorrow I’ll get a picture of it and post it anyway.


----------



## Momof4

I spy a nice summer salad.


----------



## wellington

Darn, I had a great summer salad the other day. It all got eaten though.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 242599
> 
> 
> I spy a nice summer salad.







Love salad!

I spy your dog eating.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Hope it's alright to include the cats,

We do this every evening about 7 pm, tonight the dogs had pork loin cooked in the microwave, chuck steak and chicken cooked on the grill and some canned dog food.Except for the canned food they eat what I eat.The cats get their canned food at this time. See the legs on the table, people see them and tell me the cats are ruining that table, I just tell them it's their table. I have 3 other tables in the kitchen and they never touch them. I spy a light outside, like a street light or porch light either day or night, on or off.


----------



## Melis

One of the last ugly lights that need switching out at our new house. Lol. I spy a birds nest! Extra points if there are babies inside


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Melis said:


> View attachment 242668
> 
> One of the last ugly lights that need switching out at our new house. Lol. I spy a birds nest! Extra points if there are babies inside


Not an ugly light, it's a vintage light.( i like old things)


----------



## KarenSoCal

First there was one...



Then there were two...mourning doves



I spy a yellow rose.


----------



## wellington

Melis said:


> View attachment 242668
> 
> One of the last ugly lights that need switching out at our new house. Lol. I spy a birds nest! Extra points if there are babies inside


OMG, I have that same light but in white and I had to hang it upside down. The people in this house before us left very little room for a porch light. So I had to replace theirs that was just as bad with the one like yours, which even though very small still didn't fit the way it's suppose too, ugh. I so into a different style that I can't have.


----------



## leigti

Turtulas-Len said:


> Not an ugly light, it's a vintage light.( i like old things)



That is actually what my back porch light looks like. I like it also


----------



## Momof4

Anyone have a yellow rose?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

yuppers, yellow roses in the neighbors yard. I spy a bird stalking house cat.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is Bear stalking Ruby, he really is stalking, just doing it his way.

I was looking at some older color pictures the other day and in a bathroom pic I noticed a roll of blue toilet paper I had forgotten about different colors for toilet paper. Not even sure they make it anymore since I haven't seen it in stores. So I spy toilet paper of a different color than white. This is an old pic, Bear passed away a few years ago and I no longer have Ruby.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Turtulas-Len said:


> I was looking at some older color pictures the other day and in a bathroom pic I noticed a roll of blue toilet paper I had forgotten about different colors for toilet paper. Not even sure they make it anymore since I haven't seen it in stores. So I spy toilet paper of a different color than white.



I've never heard of that. The only TP I've ever seen that wasn't white was what they called TP in Europe. Almost like wax paper, very stiff and rough, and a tannish color. I hated it...definitely couldn't "enjoy the go"! [emoji23]


----------



## TechnoCheese

I’m in an apartment in Italy. Who thought brown toilet paper was a good idea, lol


I spy a feather quill!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This the easiest I spy I've ever done, didn't have to get off the chair because I had one on the table.

I spy a smoke detector, another easy one.


----------



## wellington

Yes, the battery door is popped. It goes off too much lol.
I spy a yard game


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> View attachment 243159
> 
> Yes, the battery door is popped. It goes off too much lol.
> I spy a yard game



How about a new spy Barb?


----------



## wellington

I spy any kind of the fireworks you bought for the Happy 4th of July party. Even if it's sparklers.


----------



## Team Gomberg

We are ready!




I spy a dish you'll be serving for 4th of July


----------



## KarenSoCal

Here it is! [emoji23]


----------



## wellington

KarenSoCal said:


> Here it is! [emoji23]
> View attachment 243815


That's a tortoise snack, and you probably will be serving it again tomorrow lol.


----------



## KarenSoCal

wellington said:


> That's a tortoise snack, and you probably will be serving it again tomorrow lol.


Something very similar every day!!
And I spy a pet bird, currently owned by the poster.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here are my pet ducks that hatched around Easter.

I spy an American Flag. I hope everyone has a Great 4th Of July.


----------



## wellington

I spy pictures of a 4th of July parade


----------



## Peliroja32

wellington said:


> I spy pictures of a 4th of July parade
> 
> View attachment 243954


New spy?


----------



## wellington

Really, no parade?
Okay, did anyone take pictures of the fireworks they watched?
I spy fireworks in the sky.


----------



## Melis

I spy a boat!


----------



## Momof4

I spy a camper, RV or tent.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 244485
> 
> 
> I spy a camper, RV or tent.



I actually got married on this in boat 22yrs ago and took this pic last week while boating.


----------



## KarenSoCal

My husband and I lived in this bus conversion fulltime for 12 years. We had dogs, a cat, and birds with us.



I spy a cuckoo clock.


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> My husband and I lived in this bus conversion fulltime for 12 years. We had dogs, a cat, and birds with us.
> View attachment 244524
> 
> 
> I spy a cuckoo clock.



Love it!!! 
I dream about going full time when we retire. Well, maybe half time.[emoji3]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!!
> I dream about going full time when we retire. Well, maybe half time.[emoji3]


I loved it! I hated when we had to stop. But older age and health catches up with you, and it just becomes too much maintenance and upkeep.
We sold the bus in Dec. I cried when it drove away.


----------



## Bee62

The chuckoo clock....


----------



## KarenSoCal

@Bee62 What do you spy?


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> @Bee62 What do you spy?


I spy a flock of wild horses.....


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> My husband and I lived in this bus conversion fulltime for 12 years. We had dogs, a cat, and birds with us.
> View attachment 244524
> 
> 
> I spy a cuckoo clock.


It must have been a wonderful free life ! I could imagine well that you loved this way to live !


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> I spy a flock of wild horses.....



I’m out! We don’t have wild horses around here.

You do??? That would be cool to see!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’m out! We don’t have wild horses around here.
> 
> You do??? That would be cool to see!


Oh sorry. I don`t know that I can only spy what is around me. SORRY for playing the game wrong.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry. I don`t know that I can only spy what is around me. SORRY for playing the game wrong.


There is an island here in GA where there is a population of wild horses that they say possibly arrived in the 16th century with the Spanish conquistadors. I can't get a picture though lol.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cumberland_Island_horse


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> There is an island here in GA where there is a population of wild horses that they say possibly arrived in the 16th century with the Spanish conquistadors. I can't get a picture though lol.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cumberland_Island_horse


They are beautiful. Thank you Todd.


----------



## Melis

We also have an island in Maryland, Assateague Island, where they roam free. There are beaches and campgrounds and trails you can drive through to see them.


----------



## Bee62

Melis said:


> View attachment 244769
> View attachment 244770
> 
> We also have an island in Maryland, Assateague Island, where they roam free. There are beaches and campgrounds and trails you can drive through to see them.


Ah, thank you @Melis. Beautiful pics.


----------



## Jacqui

I always wonder, when driving through possible wild horse areas, how do you know it's a wild horse? Not like they wear signs.


----------



## wellington

Melis said:


> View attachment 244769
> View attachment 244770
> 
> We also have an island in Maryland, Assateague Island, where they roam free. There are beaches and campgrounds and trails you can drive through to see them.


Beautiful pics. Didn't realize there were that many different places here in the US that had wild horses.
Btw, what do you spy?


----------



## Momof4

wellington said:


> Beautiful pics. Didn't realize there were that many different places here in the US that had wild horses.
> Btw, what do you spy?



Me either!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry. I don`t know that I can only spy what is around me. SORRY for playing the game wrong.



I didn’t know you were playing wrong. 
But yes, it’s something around you, something you can get a pic of while out and about or a pic of something you may have. 

Pic another spy.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Melis said:


> View attachment 244769
> View attachment 244770
> 
> We also have an island in Maryland, Assateague Island, where they roam free. There are beaches and campgrounds and trails you can drive through to see them.


Do they still swim some of them to the mainland each year?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Maybe @Melis spies a tadpole free pool!


----------



## CarolM

Team Gomberg said:


> Maybe @Melis spies a tadpole free pool!


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## wellington

CarolM said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]


Happy Birthday


----------



## CarolM

wellington said:


> Happy Birthday


Thank you.


----------



## Melis

KarenSoCal said:


> Do they still swim some of them to the mainland each year?


Yes! I’ve never seen it in person though.


----------



## Melis

I’m currently getting my hair done for vaca, so I spy your favorite hair care tool/product!


----------



## Melis

CarolM said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]


Happy happy birthday!


----------



## Melis

Team Gomberg said:


> Maybe @Melis spies a tadpole free pool!


I could finally spy that! Lol. My last (hopefully) tadpoles are growing up in their tanks next to the pool. Hopefully the parents got the point to stop laying eggs in the pool! Lol


----------



## CarolM

Melis said:


> Happy happy birthday!


Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## Momof4

I spy a tomato plant.


----------



## wellington




----------



## wellington

I spy a sprinkler running


----------



## TechnoCheese

wellington said:


> I spy a sprinkler running



Aw man! I just had a sprinkler going in Curtis’s outdoor enclosure! Maybe if I can get home really quick before it gets dark, I can get a picture


----------



## TechnoCheese

I spy a pastel ball python!


----------



## TechnoCheese

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 244841
> I spy a pastel ball python!



Also, you can see Curtis sleeping in his flowerpot hide in the back. About to take him in


----------



## wellington

Yep, see him.


----------



## Team Gomberg

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 244841
> I spy a pastel ball python!



Only Pastel? Aw man... 

If other colors open up, I'm in.


----------



## Momof4

Team Gomberg said:


> Only Pastel? Aw man...
> 
> If other colors open up, I'm in.



Can we get a new spy, so we can keep the game going?
@TechnoCheese


----------



## TechnoCheese

Momof4 said:


> Can we get a new spy, so we can keep the game going?
> @TechnoCheese



Alright, I spy any ball python


----------



## TechnoCheese

No one has a ball python? Really?


----------



## Team Gomberg

I do! Hold please....


----------



## Team Gomberg

I spy your dog's favorite toy


----------



## EllieMay

I spy a favorite pass-time.


----------



## Melis

I spy a wallet


----------



## KarenSoCal

It's my husband's. It has no money because I recently robbed him. He hasn't noticed yet. [emoji23]


I spy a painting, photo, shadow box, or model of a sailing ship.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

I spy a kerosene lantern


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 245151


Ummm...where is the sailing ship? Did I miss something here?


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Ummm...where is the sailing ship? Did I miss something here?



Yeah my brain quit working... I read “photo” & just stopped there.. sorry y’all!!! Ignore me


----------



## Momof4

I just reread it. 
I’m searching the garage for a sailing ship. 
Hmmm, I’m sure someone has one.


----------



## wellington

I think that works?
I will do EllieMays Kerosene lattern


----------



## KarenSoCal

wellington said:


> View attachment 245163
> 
> I think that works?
> I will do EllieMays Kerosene lattern


Ya done good, Barb! [emoji2]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have a kerosene lantern. Haven't been used in years.

I spy a pencil sharpener of any type.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 245171
> I spy a pencil sharpener of any type.






I spy a photo of you as a child!


----------



## wellington

I spy an old fashion car of any kind


----------



## wellington

Btw, yes I'm a girl. Lol. Always had the short hair and was a Tom boy so got called a boy a lot. Until I matured that is lol


----------



## Momof4

Does this 1966 bug work? I waited for other responses.

I spy a bbq smoker.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 245316
> 
> 
> Does this 1966 bug work? I waited for other responses.
> 
> I spy a bbq smoker.


Herbie has gone purple. [emoji33]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Herbie has gone purple. [emoji33]



We are helping our 14yr old build this car and he chose Plum Crazy for the color. It looks so cool in sun! It’s almost done.


----------



## wellington

Momof4 said:


> We are helping our 14yr old build this car and he chose Plum Crazy for the color. It looks so cool in sun! It’s almost done.


Don't build it too fast. He'll want to drive it. He still has a few years. Very cool though to build it.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We are helping our 14yr old build this car and he chose Plum Crazy for the color. It looks so cool in sun! It’s almost done.



He will have respect for it.. the kind you only get when your hearts involved. That’s pretty special!


----------



## Momof4

Okay, I guess nobody smokes their meat.

How about, ummmm your keychain?


----------



## Peliroja32

Momof4 said:


> Okay, I guess nobody smokes their meat.
> 
> How about, ummmm your keychain?


Here's mine. 

I spy a lighthouse big or small


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Okay, I guess nobody smokes their meat.


No lighthouse big or small here but as for nobody smokes their meat, I just find it hard to light.


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No lighthouse big or small here but as for nobody smokes their meat, I just find it hard to light.


Bahahahaha


----------



## KarenSoCal

This one is in Pensacola, FL.



I spy a pic of your TV screen while you watch a show.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

KarenSoCal said:


> This one is in Pensacola, FL.
> View attachment 245445
> 
> 
> I spy a pic of your TV screen while you watch a show.


"Cops"

I spy a fish tank


----------



## KarenSoCal

This is Tucker, a betta.



I spy a waterfall.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

KarenSoCal said:


> This is Tucker, a betta.
> View attachment 245447
> 
> 
> I spy a waterfall.


I happened to have a picture of that too!
This was one of the locations in GA where they filmed the movie "Deliverance"


I spy a bowl of chili


----------



## KarenSoCal

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I happened to have a picture of that too!
> This was one of the locations in GA where they filmed the movie "Deliverance"
> View attachment 245448
> 
> I spy a bowl of chili



Ah, man, I get the shivers when I remember that movie!
But you got me on the chili. I took the pic of Tucker, but don't have a bowl of chili handy!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Did they film that up around Dahlonega?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

KarenSoCal said:


> Did they film that up around Dahlonega?


Somewhat yes, Rabun county, it's really beautiful up there. I do a lot of camping and herping in this area.


----------



## wellington

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Somewhat yes, Rabun county, it's really beautiful up there. I do a lot of camping and herping in this area.


Yikes. That would creep me out.


----------



## EllieMay

I really wish I had a bowl of chili right now[emoji20]


----------



## Peliroja32

Does a can of chili count? Since no one seems to have a bowl of chili.....or do i have to open it and put it in a bowl?


----------



## Momof4

Peliroja32 said:


> Does a can of chili count? Since no one seems to have a bowl of chili.....or do i have to open it and put it in a bowl?



Take the pic! It’s to hot for chili!


----------



## Peliroja32

I agree. Way to hot for chili. Lol

I spy a pic taken during a rainstorm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was gonna supply the same chili photo but you beat me to it. Here I am in Oregon and y’all want a picture of rain? I’ll check all the pictures on my phone, but I don’t tend to take pictures of rain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was gonna supply the same chili photo but you beat me to it. Here I am in Oregon and y’all want a picture of rain? I’ll check all the pictures on my phone, but I don’t tend to take pictures of rain.



Here’s the best picture of rain I’ve got

well it started out as rain … let me know if it works and I’ll post a spy.


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here’s the best picture of rain I’ve got
> View attachment 245592
> well it started out as rain … let me know if it works and I’ll post a spy.


That's a heck of a flooding rain. It should work. Go for your spy


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was gonna supply the same chili photo but you beat me to it. Here I am in Oregon and y’all want a picture of rain? I’ll check all the pictures on my phone, but I don’t tend to take pictures of rain.


I'm in low desert SoCal...what is rain???


----------



## Peliroja32

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here’s the best picture of rain I’ve got
> View attachment 245592
> well it started out as rain … let me know if it works and I’ll post a spy.


Oh yeah that def counts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> That's a heck of a flooding rain. It should work. Go for your spy



That picture as from my house on a hill. We didn’t bar-b-que that night … ok, now let’s see…I spy a Coast Guard Helicopter.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

6 days and nothing … new spy? I spy a dirty, unused, bar-b-que.


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 6 days and nothing … new spy? I spy a dirty, unused, bar-b-que.


Hmmm, if it's unused why would it be dirty?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The filth on mine is leftover from last year …


----------



## Momof4

Starting over. 

I spy a hummingbird feeder.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....






Ok..... I spy a wooly caterpillar.....! Or really any kind of caterpillar will do.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

How about this little inch worm type that's not quite an inch long ?

I spy a Hawaiian type shirt or Jean pants,of any color.


----------



## Hugo's Home

Chilling at work with my Jean pants



I spy my favorite food... Donuts!


----------



## Momof4

My sons swim shorts. 




I spy your favorite cookie recipe.


----------



## Hugo's Home

My mom still makes them around christmas!


She always uses lard. They don't bake, taste or melt in your mouth if ya dont! No orange either don't know what that is doing in there..

I spy your four legged best friend


----------



## Melis

I have 3! 

I spy a decorative pillow


----------



## Momof4

Melis said:


> View attachment 250029
> I have 3!
> 
> I spy a decorative pillow



I just rescued my first Chi last week!!
Yours are so cute!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I kinda think the “I spier” is spying something they see or have on hand.


----------



## wellington

Last "I Spy" was a decorative pill.

Now I spy your favorite fuzzy blanket.


----------



## TechnoCheese

wellington said:


> View attachment 250988
> Last "I Spy" was a decorative pill.
> 
> Now I spy your favorite fuzzy blanket.





I spy a violin


----------



## wellington

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 250992
> I spy a violin


We need a new spy


----------



## KarenSoCal

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 250992
> I spy a violin


Here ya go!



I spy a pumpkin!


----------



## wellington

Man, I had one earlier and it got chopped and pulverized for, wait for it, my tortoises lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

KarenSoCal said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 253217
> 
> 
> I spy a pumpkin!



That’s no violin [emoji447] 
That thar is a fiddle!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That’s no violin [emoji447]
> That thar is a fiddle!


Yes, you're right about that! I think the fiddler needs to put on a little weight! I have a set of these nail and screw sculptures...a baseball player, racquetball player, cowboy with six-shooters, Indian with bow and arrow, etc.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Well, since no one has a pumpkin...I spy a gazebo, or a picture of one.


----------



## KarenSoCal

@Cowboy_Ken
Just for you! [emoji6]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

KarenSoCal said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> Just for you! [emoji6]
> View attachment 253485



In the morning I’ll show y’all what I’ve got made of stainless steel rods and a stainless nut. In the mean time y’all will just have to wait. LOL


----------



## Team Gomberg

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, since no one has a pumpkin...I spy a gazebo, or a picture of one.



Last year's pumpkins



I spy your dishwasher!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Team Gomberg said:


> I spy your dishwasher!



Tricky way of trying to get me to post a picture of myself.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Team Gomberg said:


> Last year's pumpkins
> View attachment 253543
> 
> 
> I spy your dishwasher!


Fine! Here y’all go. My dishwasher. If this works, I spy a fishing bobber.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Haha, I have a canine pre dish washer, too


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tricky way of trying to get me to post a picture of myself.



Lol! I started to upload my kids


----------



## EllieMay

I spy a fish!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 253561
> 
> 
> I spy a fish!






I spy a boomerang


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 253562
> 
> 
> I spy a boomerang






No boomerangs?

Oh well, I spy a candlestick (not a tea light holder) ideally with a candle in it.


----------



## EllieMay

Lol!! Your just not going to make it easy are you Linda!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! Your just not going to make it easy are you Linda!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Are candlesticks that hard?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Here's one!



I spy a Hummel.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

KarenSoCal said:


> Here's one!
> View attachment 253776
> 
> 
> I spy a Hummel.



Hummel, ? Not that I think of as something I’d have. Will a hand carved Demi-god figure from the middle sepik river region of the South Pacific work?

this fella helps with fertility.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’ve got more …


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Ken, Ken, Ken. . . hardly a Hummel. Not even close!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Hardly a Hummel. Not even close!


Though I’d give it a shot. How about this protector? It’s ceramic …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Though I’d give it a shot. How about this protector? It’s ceramic …
> View attachment 253788



Poor Ava in the background, she must advert her eyes from the “Horned Cat Beast”! She finds this unnerving but does so as is proper.


----------



## wellington

Lol, I don't know what a Hummel is so I thought it was meant to say drummel bahahahaha. I looked up Hummel. Don't have those, they don't make these. Or the many other kinds of statues I have.


----------



## Foursteels

Did you say Hummel??? Lol

I spy a super ball.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 253807
> 
> 
> Did you say Hummel??? Lol
> 
> I spy a super ball.


Yes! Sorry @Cowboy_Ken and @wellington...yours just didn't quite make it.Needed to at leadt be German!


----------



## wellington

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes! Sorry @Cowboy_Ken and @wellington...yours just didn't quite make it.Needed to at leadt be German!


Hey, I'm German and I bought and cleaned them. Don't that make them at least part German? Bahahahaha


----------



## wellington

Foursteels said:


> View attachment 253807
> 
> 
> Did you say Hummel??? Lol
> 
> I spy a super ball.


Very cute collection.


----------



## Foursteels

If nobody has a super ball, how about a teddy bear?


----------



## JoesMum

Foursteels said:


> If nobody has a super ball, how about a teddy bear?






I spy a piggy bank


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 254024
> 
> 
> I spy a piggy bank


Any child's money box?


----------



## Foursteels

I doubt there’s money in it anymore. Lol

I spy a surfboard


----------



## wellington

I spy a pile of fall leaves


----------



## Melis

We need a new spy!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts

I spy...a cat IN the bag [emoji23]


----------



## wellington

Okay, I guess no one takes their leaves.
I spy a Christmas decoration


----------



## KarenSoCal

wellington said:


> Okay, I guess no one takes their leaves.
> I spy a Christmas decoration






I spy a snowy scene.


----------



## KarenSoCal

KarenSoCal said:


> View attachment 257646
> 
> 
> I spy a snowy scene.


Well, I guess no one is in the snow!
I spy a snow globe.


----------



## Melis

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I guess no one is in the snow!
> I spy a snow globe.



I spy Black Friday shenanigans


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nothing to do with the spy, I just wanted to share this with y’all my family


----------



## Cheryl Hills

LMAO


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nothing to do with the spy, I just wanted to share this with y’all my family
> View attachment 259336


OMG LMFAO.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Oh Ken, what are we going to do with you? You are incorrigible! [emoji23]


----------



## wellington

Melis said:


> View attachment 257887
> 
> 
> I spy Black Friday shenanigans


Need new spy


----------



## Melis

wellington said:


> Need new spy


Let’s try this again. I spy a Christmas tree
Ps. Happy birthday barb!


----------



## wellington

I spy holiday dishes


----------



## wellington

Melis said:


> Let’s try this again. I spy a Christmas tree
> Ps. Happy birthday barb!


Thank you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do we need a new spy? If so, while keeping with the Christmas tree flow, I spy some bonsai tools.


----------

